#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-27
<vubuntor045> máy anh ơi sao thay đổi font chữ trong ubuntu 10.10 vậy?
<dungwd> alo
<vubuntor728> cai dat cai senmail the nao vay
<dungwd> ftp cho nhiều website
<vubuntor728> alo?
<dungwd> help me
<dungwd> ftp với nhiều host cho website
<dungwd> làm sao đây
<vubuntor487> aloo
<vubuntor487> co ai giup minh mot chut khong
<vubuntor180> em vua cai scim-unikey cho ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor180> nhung ma em khong thay chuc nang cua scim no hien ra o dau ca
<vubuntor180> nen mac du cai xong nhung van chua bat tieng viet len duoc
<vubuntor180> co anh chi nao biet tim o dau khong a
<geminious> em xài ibus đi em ;)
<vubuntor180> the cai ibus
<vubuntor180> bat len kieu gi
<vubuntor180> truoc em cung cai roi
<geminious> uh
<vubuntor180> ma khong biet bat chuc nang len
<geminious> e vào System/administrator
<geminious> Language support
<geminious> nó có hỏi j` thì remind later nhé
<geminious> chỗ keyboard input method system
<geminious> chọn ibus
<vubuntor180> vang
<geminious> xong rồi thì e ok
<geminious> đóng nó lại
<geminious> vào software center
<geminious> search unikey
<geminious> nó sẽ ra ibus unikey cho em cài
<geminious> cài xong rồi vào system/preferences/keyboard input methods/input method
<geminious> xong e select vietname/unikey
<geminious> add vào
<geminious> sang advanced tick vào share the same input method among all app
<geminious> xong close
<geminious> phím tắt để gõ tiếng việt là Alt shift
<vubuntor180> thanks anh
<vubuntor180> em bi loi phong chu khi mo mot fireword trong ubuntu
<vubuntor180> em bi loi phong chu khi mo mot file word trong ubuntu
<vubuntor180> file.doc em mo ra no bi loi phong chang doc duoc chu gi
<vubuntor180> anh chi nao biet cach sua cho em voi
<vubuntor141> !find check
<ubot2> vubuntor141: Found: check, checkbox, checkbox-cli, checkbox-gtk, checksecurity (and 108 others)
<vubuntor141> !find checkp
<ubot2> vubuntor141: Found: checkpolicy, checkpw, openmpi-checkpoint
<vubuntor141> hello, co ai tren nay thu thang checkpoint tren linux chua vay!?
<vubuntor141> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<nobawk`> vubuntor180: lỗi thế nào
<nobawk`> vubuntor180: ko đọc đc chữ à
<vubuntor141> nobawk`: u thu checkpoint tren linux chua cho vai nhan xet xem :D
<nobawk`> chÆ°a
<nobawk`> -> chả có nhận xét gì
<vubuntor141> nobawk`: @@
<GeekComp> afterlastangel: dạo nầy ko thấy ông anh viết blog nữa nhỉ
<afterlastangel> GeekComp: tâm trí giờ toàn gái gú ko viết blog thất tình á =))
<GeekComp> afterlastangel: lol
<nobawk`> :3
<vubuntor917> sao minh cai flashplugin ma khong duoc,no bao loi E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution). minh moi su dung ubuntu thoi , cac ban giup dum minh nhe,thanhks!
<nobawk`> vubuntor917: chạy lệnh apt-get install -f đi
<vubuntor917> um,de minh thu xem,
<vubuntor917> minh lam nhu ban noi vay,cuoi cung no hien ra thong bao:Download done. Flash Plugin installed. Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (10.1.102.65ubuntu0.10.10.1) ... Setting up libc-dev-bin (2.12.1-0ubuntu10) ... Setting up libc6-dev (2.12.1-0ubuntu10) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin ... ldconfig deferred processing now taking place. nhung sao minh vo web nghe nhac van chua duoc? mong ban giup minh voi,thanks!!!
<anyoneofus> vubuntor917: bạn dùng hệ thống 64 bit hay 32 bit?
<vubuntor917> may minh 32 bit
<anyoneofus> vubuntor917: bạn dùng browser nào để truy cập web? Chromium? Firefox? ..
<vubuntor917> minh dung firefox.
<anyoneofus> vubuntor917: bạn đã thử restart lại FF chưa?
<vubuntor917> co phai minh click vao nut reload current page phai ko ban?
<anyoneofus> ko
<anyoneofus> thoát ra bật lại
<vubuntor917> um.vay mih lam thu xem,doi minh chut nha,thanks ban!!!
<vubuntor054> alo, please help me!
<vubuntor054> Minh vua cai dat Ubuntu Version 11
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor054
<ubot2> vubuntor054: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor054> Nhung k the cai dat dc Driver nVidia Geforce G 105M
<GeekComp> bạn cài driver theo đĩa à
<GeekComp> hay cài theo cách trên forum
<vubuntor054> a`, minh len trang nVidia download driver ban 64bit for linux
<GeekComp> file .tar.gz hả?
<vubuntor054> sau khi download ve co dinh dang la *.run
<GeekComp> chạy nó chưa
<vubuntor054> bay gio lam sao de minh chay dc file do?
<vubuntor054> minh thu chay nhung k dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor054: ko cài đặt được nghĩa là sao? Ko chạy được hay chạy bị lỗi? bla..bla
<anyoneofus> vubuntor054: bạn bật termianl lên trước
<anyoneofus> vubuntor054: có biết lệnh chmod +x ko?
<vubuntor054> chay file do no bao loi la:"Could not open file ....NVIDIA.run "....
<vubuntor611> sau khi chay file drive cura nVidia thi no thong bao loi la:"Error: this .run file is intended for the Linux-x86_64 platform, but you appear to be running on Linux x86. Aborting installation.
<vubuntor132> minh moi su dung ubuntu thoi,sao minh cai flashplugin , vao web nhac no hien thi chuong trinh nghe nhac nhung ko nghe duoc,cac ban giup minh voi,thanks!!!
<GeekComp> vubuntor611: tải file cài cho 32 bit
<vubuntor132> vay tai file do o dau vay ban?
<GeekComp> vubuntor132: không đúng bit hoặc do cài không đúng gói
<vubuntor132> may minh 32bit.
<vubuntor611> ok, minh tai xong driver cho 32 bit roi
<vubuntor611> bay gio ban co the huong dan minh cach de chay file do khong, do moi tiep xuc voi Ubuntu lan dau nen minh khong ranh cac cau lenh.
<vubuntor132> vay gio lam sao de nghe duoc nhac,cac ban giup minh voi,thanks!!!
<anyoneofus> vubuntor132: vào terminal gõ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<vubuntor132> um,de minh lam xem.thanks!
<vubuntor491> chào mọi người'
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor491
<ubot2> vubuntor491: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor491> có bạn nào xài Dị Bản BackTrack ko ạ
<vubuntor611> ai giup minh cai dat cai Driver cho nVidia G105M voi :((
<vubuntor491> cài driver Nvidia à
<GeekComp> vubuntor491: có nhiều ng xài nhưng không phải để hack wifi
<vubuntor491> card màn hình của hãng nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor611> uhm, dang gap truc trac voi no sang gio, nhung cai hoai k dc. Hang~ nVidia
<vubuntor491> bạn mua của hãng nào
<vubuntor611> >.<"
<vubuntor491> Gigabyte hay Asus
<vubuntor611> Da Asus
<vubuntor491> đợi mình chút nghen
<vubuntor611> oki
<vubuntor132> minh lam nhu ban noi roi , no hien ra ket qua Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done flashplugin-installer is already the newest version. flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 195 not upgraded. nhung sao chua nghe duoc hen?ban giup minh voi.
<vubuntor491> hay bạn dùng phần mềm DriverMagic đi
<vubuntor491> phần mềm đó nó kiếm driver VGA,Chipset Sound
<vubuntor491> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f166/portable-driver-magician-3-32-a-84726.html
<bksupybot> Title: Portable Driver Magician 3.32 (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor491> bạn chọn hệ điều hành đang xài
<vubuntor491> rồi bản 32 bit hay 64 bit
<anyoneofus> vubuntor132: sudo apt-get upgrade
<vubuntor132> um,de minh thu xem.
<vubuntor940> có ai giúp em cài xampp trên bản ubuntu server ko :(
<vubuntor491> ủa mà sao cái Dị bản Backtrack
<vubuntor491> nó ko nút lệnh shutdown
<vubuntor491> dùng lệnh gì để tắt nó bi giờ
<vubuntor491>  bác nào rành về lệnh có thể chia sẻ cho mình với
<anyoneofus> !lampp
<ubot2> Factoid 'lampp' not found
<vubuntor491> lệnh !lampp hả bác
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: cài lampp đi bạn
<anyoneofus> vubuntor491: no
<anyoneofus> vubuntor491: sudo halt
<anyoneofus> hoặc halt
<vubuntor491> hay quá
<vubuntor491> cám ơn bác nhiều lắm
<vubuntor940> vâng thì lampp đó
<anyoneofus> .g how to install lampp ubuntu
<vubuntor940> nhưng vì ko có gui nên ko xài firefox download dc :(
<vubuntor491> bác có thể share cho em 1 số câu lệnh được ko
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.alanedwardes.com/posts/installing-and-configuring-lampp-the-simple-guide/
<bksupybot> Title: Installing and Configuring Lampp (the simple guide) Alan Edwardes (at www.alanedwardes.com)
<anyoneofus> :|
<vubuntor940> ko bik có lệnh nào get cai lampp về ko
<GeekComp> .g mỗi ngày 1 câu lệnh
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: cài từng gói đi
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.kmasecurity.net/xforce/moi-ngay-mot-lenh-linux/4267-moi-ngay-mot-cau-lenh-trong-linux-2-a.html
<bksupybot> Title: Welcome to KmaSecurity (at www.kmasecurity.net)
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> thèng bot ngu vãi
<anyoneofus> lol
<GeekComp> không biết ưu tiên cho 3rum mình à
<vubuntor940> lúc setup em có chọn lamp server rồi
<anyoneofus> .g mỗi ngày một câu lệnh site:forum.ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=185&start=50
<bksupybot> Title: Mỗi ngày một lệnh ............. - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor940> test thì nó work rồi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: vậy thì ngon rồi cần gì phải nghĩ nữa
<vubuntor940>  nhưng hình như ko có mysql
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: kiểm tra xem
<GeekComp> vubuntor940: tá»± test
<vubuntor940> mà hình như cái 10.10 ko có GUI à
<GeekComp> lampp mà ko có mysql thì gọi lampp làm gì
<GeekComp> vubuntor940: có GUI
<vubuntor940> lamp server chứ ko phải lampp của xampp :-s
<GeekComp> lamp hay xampp đều có mysql
<vubuntor940> @gee: em dùng lệnh apt-get update & apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor940> nó cài 1 hùi cái nó báo "the http server send an invald reply header
<vubuntor940> ko bik tại sao :(
<anyoneofus> lol
<GeekComp> lol
<GeekComp> anyoneofus: tư vấn đi nhá
<GeekComp> đi học đây
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: ok
<vubuntor293> Ban nao khi nay support minh cai VGA nVidia dau roi a?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: hi
<vubuntor293> Ai co the giup minh cai dat Driver nVidia G 105M khong?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: bạn dùng bản Ubuntu nào?
<RCua> system -> admin -> hardware driver -> tick nvidia -> restart
<vubuntor940> cài gui nó báo thế là sao vậy anyonefus
<vubuntor293> minh dung Ubuntu 11
<vubuntor293> khong thay phan System nhu may phien ban truoc
<anyoneofus> !bg | vubuntor940
<ubot2> vubuntor940: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: sao bạn ko dùng bản 10.10 hoặc 10.04 LTS?
<anyoneofus> dùng 11.04 làm gì?
<vubuntor293> Minh muon dung thu phien ban moi
<vubuntor293> Neu' nhu dung chuc nang tu dong cap nhat Driver cua Ubuntu
<vubuntor293> thi sau khi cai dat driver xong, thi may khoi dong o man hinh DEN THUI va khong vao dc giao dien Console
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: bản đó chưa ổn định
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: bạn là Developer?
<vubuntor293> khong, minh la newbie
<vubuntor293> Hoi truoc minh cai phien ban 10 cung khong the cai dat dc Driver cua con VGA nay
<vubuntor624> minh da cai ban Ubuntu 10.10 truoc do da cai win 7 sau khi cai song minh hok khoi dong dc ubu ma no load thang vao win 7 hok cho su lua chon he dieu hanh ai bit giup minh voi
<vubuntor940> chắc cài xubuntu làm server quá :(
<vubuntor940> cài ubuntu server rồi cài từng gói
<vubuntor940> ko bik cách cofig cái vsftpd
<vubuntor293> Hix, co ai support step by step khong vay :(
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: dùng Debian đi
<vubuntor940> Debian cần ram nhiu
<anyoneofus> đâu có
<vubuntor491> sao lắm hệ điều hành thế nhỉ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: server của bạn có bn RAM?
<vubuntor491> 4GB
<vubuntor940> 512
<anyoneofus> thế là đủ rồi còn gì
<vubuntor132> minh dung lenh sudo apt-get upgrade nhu ban noi,xong no hien thong bao firefox restart,vay minh restart lai phai ko ban,roi lam sao de minh nghe nhac duoc,giup minh voi,thanks!!!
<vubuntor940> nếu dc mình lấy 1GB cũng dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor132: thử restart lại coi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: 1GB cũng ok
<vubuntor132> um.
<vubuntor940> 512 là đủ à
<vubuntor940> hay 1GB mới dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: còn tùy vào nhu cầu
<vubuntor940> trước mắt ko cần cao lắm
<anyoneofus> server ko cần GUI nên giảm bớt được lượng RAM sử dụng
<vubuntor940> đủ chạy thôi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: vậy chắc đủ
<vubuntor940> mình nhớ hùi trước có cài 1 linux
<vubuntor293> hix, tim mot ng support kho vay ah
<vubuntor940> lúc mở lên là nó lệnh command
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: bạn cài thử Debian đi
<vubuntor940> muốn vào desktop thì đánh lệnh x
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: :D
<vubuntor293> Debian la sao ?
<vubuntor940> là nó ra desktop
<anyoneofus> .g ubuntu Nvidia G 105M driver
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=178888
<bksupybot> Title: g 105m & linux driver.. - NVIDIA Forums (at forums.nvidia.com)
<vubuntor293> minh de file Driver do ngoai Desktop roi
<vubuntor491> mình có thể tải Debian ở link nào vậy
<vubuntor491> file .iso ấy
<anyoneofus> vubuntor491: theo link sau
<anyoneofus> .g get debian
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.debian.org/distrib/
<bksupybot> Title: Debian -- Getting Debian (at www.debian.org)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: làm server thì ko cần GUI mà bạn
<vubuntor940> tại chưa quen :)
<vubuntor491> sao lắm link thía
<vubuntor491> cho mình link direct được hok
<anyoneofus> vubuntor491: cần bản nào thì lấy bản đó
<anyoneofus> vubuntor491: bạn có 4GB RAM phải ko?
<vubuntor293> lam sao de co dc Driver bang file ISO?
<vubuntor491> có mý bản vậy
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: tập dần sẽ quen mà
<vubuntor491> vâng
<vubuntor491> RAM 4GB
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: là sao bạn?
<vubuntor491> để chạy được file ISO
<vubuntor940> xài gui để down cái xampp về
<vubuntor491> ta dùng phần mềm UltraISO
<vubuntor491> dùng đĩa ảo ấy
<vubuntor293> hix
<anyoneofus> vubuntor491: http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/amd64/iso-cd/debian-507-amd64-CD-1.iso
<vubuntor293> Co cai Driver ma cai hoai k xong >.<" Uc che thiet
<vubuntor491> sao lắm gà thế nhỉ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: bình tĩnh nào ;)
<vubuntor491> :))
<anyoneofus> vubuntor491: ?
<vubuntor491> gà gì mà GÀ thế
<vubuntor491> chắc cu cậu là GÀ công nghiệp rồi
<vubuntor491> :))
<vubuntor491> có chạy file ISO mà cũng hổng xong
<vubuntor491> pó tay .com
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: :|
<anyoneofus> tại sao phải thế chứ?
<vubuntor293> Cai ji lan dau tien su dung cung can phai tim hieu, ai chay co file ISO cung k xong ?
<vubuntor940> mình vẫn có thể cài từng gói apache + mysql
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: bạn down file Driver về chạy  nhưng ko được phải ko?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: đúng rồi
<vubuntor293> dung roi, minh down ve nhung chay k dc
<vubuntor491> bạn xả nén nó ra đi
<vubuntor940> nhưng ko bik cách config cho vsftpd
<vubuntor491> dùng winra ấy
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=11820&start=0
<anyoneofus> thử cái này coi
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver VGA nVIDIA không vào được Ubuntu! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: vậy bạn đọc tài liệu của vsftpd
<vubuntor940> cài vsftpd xong rồi chả bik làm để nó đưa vào var/www
<vubuntor940> nó cứ đưa vào home/{user}
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: post file config lên coi
<anyoneofus> !paste | vubuntor940
<ubot2> vubuntor940: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor940> chưa có cài :-s
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: :|
<vubuntor293> Co ban nao o TP HCM k vay ?
<anyoneofus> vậy sao bảo là lỗi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: nhiều
<vubuntor940> ko có lỗi nhưng ko bik cách đưa wa var/www thôi
<vubuntor293> @anyoneofus: Ban co o Tp hcm k ?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: ko
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: đọc tài liệu đi bạn
<vubuntor940> à còn lưu cái vsftpd.conf đây nè
<GeekComp> mo no
<anyoneofus> !paste | vubuntor940
<ubot2> vubuntor940: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor940> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547876/ đây
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor293: thử cái này coi http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=132041&page=4
<vubuntor935> bác nào có ebook comand toàn tập của Ubuntu ko
<GeekComp> mợ nó
<anyoneofus> vubuntor935: có đấy ;))
<GeekComp> đến trường thì lại kêu nghỉ
<vubuntor940> 3 dòng cúi là uự them vào
<anyoneofus> .g linux command
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://linuxcommand.org/
<bksupybot> Title: LinuxCommand.org: Learn the Linux command line. Write shell scripts. (at linuxcommand.org)
<vubuntor935> cho em cái link ebook nào
<vubuntor293> Co bac nao o TP HCM khong, em dem may wa fix giup em cai VGA cua con nay voi. Nan wa
<vubuntor293> Hic hic
<vubuntor935> có
<vubuntor935> nhà tui Quận 1 nè
<vubuntor935> VGA bị sao vậy
<vubuntor293> bac biet install driver nvidia g 105M khong ?
<vubuntor935> cài trong Ubuntu hả
<anyoneofus> .g linux command book
<vubuntor293> Tui cai hoai k dc
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Command Directory: Index (at www.oreillynet.com)
<vubuntor293> uhm
<vubuntor293> download driver ve roi ma cai k dc day nay
<vubuntor935> đang xài máy bàn hay laptop
<vubuntor293> Laptop
<vubuntor935> laptop thì hơi mệt à
<vubuntor293> ua sao vay ?
<vubuntor935> cài driver cho laptop dùng windows thì hơi mệt rồi
<vubuntor935> dùng cho Ubuntu thì hơi căng đấy
<vubuntor221> minh dung lenh sudo apt-get upgrade nhu ban noi,roi minh restart lai may,vay gio lam sao de minh nghe nhac duoc hen!ban giup minh voi,minh moi cai ubuntu 10.10 hom qua thoi.thanks!!!
<vubuntor935> ko phải là ko cài được
<GeekComp> vubuntor221: cài uae chưa
<vubuntor935> nhiều khi cài nó ko cho
<GeekComp> !uae
<ubot2> Factoid 'uae' not found
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor293> Hix, hoi truoc cung cai Ubuntu 1 lan roi, nhung k cai dc VGA, nan wa bo luon. Bua nay thay co phien ban moi nen muon cai lai xem co duoc k, nhung van k dc.
<GeekComp> nhầm
<GeekComp> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor221> cai uae la gi vay ban,ban noi ro hon di,minh moi cai ubuntu thoi,
<vubuntor293> vubuntor935: Minh dem may wa cho cau cai giup dc k ?
<vubuntor935> chắc ko được đâu
<vubuntor935> nhiều khi nó ko tương thích
<vubuntor935> cài mãi ko ăn thua đâu
<vubuntor940> anyoneofus đâu rồi :(
<vubuntor293> chan vay
<vubuntor935> mình cũng thử máy bàn của mình rồi
<vubuntor935> xài VGA Nvidia 8600 GT
<vubuntor935> cài mãi cũng ko được
<vubuntor221> minh vao web nhac ,no hien chuong trinh nghe nhac,nhung khong nghe duoc,ban giup minh voi,thanks!!!
<vubuntor495> Chao ban
<vubuntor495> Cho Minh hi chut
<vubuntor293> Uc che wa
<vubuntor495> Minh dang ky ao
<vubuntor495> ma chua thay cac ban noi gi
<vubuntor221> sao ko ai giup minh het,hichic...
<vubuntor221> minh vao web nhac ,no hien chuong trinh nghe nhac,nhung khong nghe duoc,ban giup minh voi,thanks!!!
<vubuntor221> minh vao web nhac ,no hien chuong trinh nghe nhac,nhung khong nghe duoc,ban giup minh voi,thanks!!!
<GeekComp> vubuntor221: cài plugin cho trình nghe nhạc chưa
<vubuntor221> vay gio lam sao de cai hen!
<GeekComp> mở terminal
<vubuntor221> um
<GeekComp> hay có bài hát nào trong máy không
<GeekComp> bật nó lên
<GeekComp> nó yêu cầu plugin thì để nó tự tải về
<vubuntor221> hok co ,minh dang vao mp3.zing.vn nhung ko nghe duoc.
<GeekComp> vậy thì bật term lên
<vubuntor221> bat rerm xong roi,lam sao nua hen.
<GeekComp> gõ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse
<vubuntor221> um.
<vubuntor221> no hien ra thong bao Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse is already the newest version. gstreamer0.10-plugins-
<GeekComp> á»±c
<GeekComp> cài ure chưa
<vubuntor221> vay gio lam sao nua hen,ban giup voi
<GeekComp> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> flash đã cài chửa
<GeekComp> restart FF chá»­a
<vubuntor221> lam sao de cai flash vay ban?minh moi biet ubuntu thoi.ban giup minh voi.
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> cài cái ure đi
<anyoneofus> !flashplayer
<ubot2> Factoid 'flashplayer' not found
<anyoneofus> !flashplugin
<ubot2> Factoid 'flashplugin' not found
<GeekComp> mấy ổng có typedef đâu keke
<vubuntor221> um.
<anyoneofus> }learn flash as Để cài flashplugin cho Ubuntu, các bạn bật Terminal lên và gõ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer . Sau đó restart lại web browser
<bksupybot> anyoneofus: The operation succeeded.
<anyoneofus> }flashplugin
<anyoneofus> }flash
<bksupybot> anyoneofus: "flash" : Để cài flashplugin cho Ubuntu, các bạn bật Terminal lên và gõ sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer . Sau đó restart lại web browser
<GeekComp> typedef mà lão RCua lại xóa thì...
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: sao phải xóa?
<GeekComp> mà hình như có cái ấy rùi
<GeekComp> !flash
<ubot2> Factoid 'flash' not found
<GeekComp> !plugin
<ubot2> Factoid 'plugin' not found
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor940> anyoneofus chỉnh cái vsftpd dc ko :(
<GeekComp> RCua: đề nghị anh cảnh sát phổ biến cho anh em mấy lệnh IRC room mình
<GeekComp> anyoneofus: vẫn anh dị bản à?
<anyoneofus> }ping
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: vụ đó ah?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor940: bạn có thể nói rõ hơn hệ thống của bạn ko?
<vubuntor543> Cac ban cho minh hoi, minh dang o giao dien terminal, bay gio dung lenh gi de chuyen sang giao dien Console vay ?
<vubuntor543> Minh dang dung Ubuntu phien ban 11.04
<dungwd> postfix và Exim4, nên dùng cái nào
<dungwd> có cái nào hay hơn không?
<vubuntor543> Cac ban cho minh hoi, minh dang o giao dien terminal, bay gio dung lenh gi de chuyen sang giao dien Console vay ? minh dang su dung phien ban Ubuntu 11
<anyoneofus> vubuntor543: Ctrl_Alt_F1
<dungwd> cái nào mạnh như Exchange không?
<vubuntor543> minh su dung Ctrl Alt F1 nhung k thay dong tinh~ ji het
<vubuntor543> Khi may minh khoi dong len thi no da o giao dien Terminal roi
<vubuntor543> Bay gio lam the nao ban ?
<anyoneofus> giao diện terminal là giao diện gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor543> la giao dien su dung dong lenh do ban
<anyoneofus> thế nó khác gì giao diện console?
<vubuntor543> bay gio tu giao dien console minh muon chuyen sang giao dien do hoa.
<vubuntor543> a a, xin loi
<vubuntor543> minh nham
<vubuntor543> ai chi giup minh voi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor543: thử Ctrl_Alt_F7 hay F8 gì đó xem
<vubuntor543> uhm
<vubuntor543> Nan thiet, toi luc cai dat dc cai VGA xong thi bay gio k vao dc Ubuntu, o man hinh toan dong lenh
<vubuntor543> >.<"
<vubuntor543> Uc che wa
<anyoneofus> vubuntor543: dùng dòng lệnh cũng hay mà :)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor543: mà bạn vào irc bằng gì thế? Web? IRC client?
<vubuntor513> minh cai dat ubuntu 10.10 den phan nhap thong tin nguoi dung thi nut foward khong sang len giup minh voi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: bạn nhập thiếu gì chăng?
<vubuntor513> khong
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: hoặc nó có thông báo lỗi gì ko?
<vubuntor513> minh nhap tat ca
<vubuntor513> ko ban ah
<vubuntor513> ko bao loi
<vubuntor513> ma no khong sang len
<vubuntor513> cac ban truoc minh cai binh thuong
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: bạn thử chụp screenshot rồi gửi vào đây coi
<vubuntor513> minh hok bit cach chup
<vubuntor513> nhung no khong bao loi
<vubuntor513> minh bo tay
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: chụp đơn giản mà, có nút PrinScreen trên bàn phím đó bạn
<vubuntor513> uhm minh bit cai do
<anyoneofus> Print*
<vubuntor513> nhung may dang cai mu
<vubuntor513> neu print thi no se nam o dau
<vubuntor513> minh con ga lam
<vubuntor513> :D
<vubuntor513> khi cai la minh dung ext3
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: bạn ko dùng Live-CD rồi cài ah? cài trực tiếp luôn sao?
<vubuntor513> co anh huong j khong ban
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: ko ảnh hưởng gì hết
<vubuntor513> uhm
<vubuntor513> minh dung live CD
<vubuntor513> minh down tren web ve
<vubuntor513> va burn ra dia
<vubuntor513> va cai
<GeekComp> có việc gì dzui thía
<vubuntor513> nhung den do thi khong thay
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: ko, bạn hiểu sai ý /me rồi
 * anyoneofus nói là boot vào Live-CD để dùng thử rồi cài hay là bạn boot vào rồi cài luôn?
<vubuntor513> minh co boot vao va dung thu
<vubuntor513> minh dung chuong trinh trong ubuntu de [phan chia o dia nua
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: thế thì chụp ảnh màn hình được mà
<anyoneofus> :|
<vubuntor513> dung thu thi khong co viec j
<vubuntor513> nhung khi cai lai bi
<vubuntor513> hic
<vubuntor513> swap co anh huong j den viec cai ko ban
<anyoneofus> vubuntor513: ko
<vubuntor513> de minh down lai va burn lai thu xem
<vubuntor513> chu minh ko biet la bi j nua
<vubuntor513> cam on ban nha
<vubuntor923> giup minh voi
<vubuntor923> minh cai ubuntu 10.10 den phan thong tin nguoi dung thi khong thay chu ford hien len
<vubuntor923> nen ko the tiep tuc duoc
<vubuntor923> alo
<vubuntor923> cac anh oi
<vubuntor923> e dang chay live CD
<vubuntor923> cai tren ubuntu chay bang CD luon ah
<vubuntor923> e co print lai man hinh mong cac anh giup cho
<GeekComp> thì vứt ảnh lên đây đi
<vubuntor923> vut bang cach nao ah
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor923> help e voi
<vubuntor923> e hoi ga
<GeekComp> vô trang up ảnh nào đó rồi dán link vô đây
<GeekComp> upanh.com cho ngắn gọn dễ nhớ
<vubuntor923> http://ca9.upanh.com/18.550.22986060.vuj0/screenshot.png
<vubuntor923> day la file anh
<vubuntor923> cac a xem jup e ah
<vubuntor923> cac a oi
<vubuntor923> co ai jup e ko ah
<vubuntor923> alo
<vubuntor986> cac a jup e viec nay voi
<vubuntor986> e cai ubuntu bi loi roi
<vubuntor986> jup e voi
<vubuntor986> http://ca9.upanh.com/18.551.22986544.YK30/screenshot.png
<vubuntor986> day la hinh
<vubuntor986> cac a xem juo e
<vubuntor986> sao vay cac a
<vubuntor986> ko a noi j ca vay
<vubuntor986> cho e mot cau tra loi di cac a
<vubuntor204> alo
<vubuntor204> em muon cai dat 1 chuong trinh co duoi *.rpm
<vubuntor204> lam the nao de em cai dat dc a?
<C4NoC> rpm?
<C4NoC> chi vậy?
<C4NoC> hầu hết có trong repo rồi
<C4NoC> hoặc nó có file deb
<C4NoC> down về mà cài
<vubuntor204> MySQL-client-5.5.8-1.linux2.6.i386.rpm
<vubuntor204> day la mysql em down ve
<C4NoC> vào trong software center
<C4NoC> down mysql
<C4NoC> nó có sẵn
<vubuntor204> em cai roi
<C4NoC> cài rồi thì xài đi
<C4NoC> apt-catch search mysql
<C4NoC> apt-cache search mysql
<C4NoC> cài cái client vào
<vubuntor204> em cai roi
<vubuntor204> nhung khi em chay chuong trinh
<vubuntor204> no bao loi nhu the nay`: QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL driver not loaded QSqlDatabase: available drivers:
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> chạy chương trình nào?
<vubuntor204> em chay QT
<vubuntor204> no tuong tuong giong C++
<C4NoC> chạy qt?
<zj3t3mju> :|
<vubuntor204> cong ty em lviet bang qt creator
<vubuntor204> em viet cot song roi
<vubuntor204> chay khong co loi
<vubuntor204> no bao loi :QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL driver not loaded QSqlDatabase: available drivers:
 * C4NoC tát tát nobawk` 
<thuong> join #ubuntu
 * nobawk` fsck C4NoC
 * RCua dòm thấy CTO của #ubuntu-vn chọn channel đúng
<nobawk`> á :|
<dungwd> giữa Postfix và Exim, nên chọn cái nào?
<RCua> hmm, nghiên cứu từng cái và chọn?
<dungwd> hix, mình cần có bản so sánh bạn có khôn
<dungwd> qmail, postfix, sendmail, exim... nhiêu quá
<RCua> .g exim postfix comparison
<dungwd> Nhu cầu của mình là Gọn, nhẹ, có nhiều tài liệu
<RCua> nếu không có nhu cầu đặc biệt
<RCua> thì chọn phứa 1 cái đi
<RCua> chọn postfix đi
<dungwd> à, thanks,
<dungwd> nhưng mình chưa hiểu MTA là sao
<RCua> (:|
<RCua> bạn phải dựng 1 con?
<dungwd> sau khi mình cài postfix, mình cần cài gì nữa để có 1 hệ thống hoàn chính
<RCua> để nhận và gửi mail?
<dungwd> ví dụ nha, trên window chỉ cần cài MDaemon là đủ rồi
<dungwd> vậy cài postfix xong thì cần cài gì nữa
 * RCua chả biết MDaemon ra sao để mà so
<RCua> :))
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> nghĩa là có thể tạo mailbox, quản lý mailbox
<dungwd> POP3, SMTP
<RCua> nếu thích giải pháp cả gói
<RCua> cả giao diện web để access mail luôn
<RCua> thì dùng zimbra đi
<dungwd> hi
<dungwd> muốn xài thử postfix trước
<dungwd> sau đó sang cái nào cũng dc mà
<dungwd> bạn chỉ cần chỉ mình
<dungwd> là sau khi cài postfix thì cài gì nữa
<dungwd> để tạo mailbox, gửi nhận mail
<dungwd> webmail nữa thì càng tốt
<RCua> dunno, chi tiết thì mình cũng chưa làm kĩ, ngày trước cài mỗi zimbra rồi đọc qua cho vui
<RCua> hihi
<dungwd> trời
<dungwd> zimbra đủ thứ như Exchange luôn hả
<RCua> ừm
<RCua> nhận/gửi/giao diện web/spam/lọc mail/chat/sổ danh bạ/xxx
<C4NoC> zimbra đi
<C4NoC> cho nó phẻ
<C4NoC> còn muốn mần thì postfix , dovecot
<dungwd> bữa mình cũng nói vậy đó, ông kia rành linux lắm ổng chưởi mình
<RCua> hè
<dungwd> học linux mà cứ đòi đủ hết là sao :D
<RCua> lựa chọn được những thứ muốn cài mà
<RCua> mà đây là học hay là làm?
<dungwd> làm
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<RCua> lol
<RCua> làm production system
<RCua> mà xọc ngay vào những cái trâu bò
<RCua> kiểu gì cũng ói
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> đúng vậy
<dungwd> tại của mình chưa gấp
<dungwd> nên mình muốn mò thêm ấy mà
<dungwd> bạn muốn hMailServer không
<dungwd> biết
<RCua> không
<dungwd> mà thôi, bạn có biết Spamassassin
<dungwd> SpamAssassin
<dungwd> làm sao cài nó lên window
<C4NoC> window thì sang chỗ khác
<C4NoC> mua license đi, gọi nó support nhỉ
<RCua> lol
<dungwd> ặc
<dungwd> Không có window thì không có nền CNTT tốt như hiện nay tại việt nam đâu bạn
<RCua> đây là ubuntu-vn
<RCua> chỉ support cho ubuntu
<RCua> và ở mức độ nào đó, linux cùng phần mềm nguồn mở
<RCua> mục đích tạo ra của nó chỉ giới hạn như vậy
<RCua> nếu cần support chung chung có thể ra các chỗ như ddth
<vubuntor321> vậy SpamAssassin không phải mở à
<RCua> mở
<RCua> nhưng cài trên nền windows
<_FirePhoenix_> Không có window thì không có nền CNTT tốt như hiện nay tại việt nam đâu bạn <<< Tại mấy bác thời đó vác windows về sớm quá làm mai một dân chúng tới giờ :(
<RCua> tât nhiên ở đây chắc chả ai biết
<vubuntor321> hix
<RCua> :-\
<anyoneofus> _FirePhoenix_: câu của bác đó hay nhỉ?
<vubuntor321> vậy theo bác là giờ CNTT của mình tệ à
<_FirePhoenix_> anyoneofus ừ :D
<_FirePhoenix_> vậy theo bác là giờ CNTT của mình tệ à <<< Xem lại nền CNTT của mình đi =))
<vubuntor321> bác này thành kiến nhiều thứ quá
<nobawk`> hmm
<nobawk`> ko phải thành kiến
<nobawk`> mà dùng ubuntu ngon rồi cần gì win :3
<vubuntor321> cần chứ
<vubuntor321> nếu không có window thì Vinagame đâu có giàu lên được
<anyoneofus> vubuntor321: rất vui khi được nghe ý kiến của bạn :)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor321: vậy thì tốt cho VinaGame
<vubuntor321> quan trọng là kiếm tiền trên tất cả các cái đang có sẵn
<anyoneofus> chứ đâu có tốt cho nền CNTT VN
<_FirePhoenix_> Bác đi làm thuê, làm công nhân thì gọi là phát triển à :|
<anyoneofus> vubuntor321: với lại nước mình đang đau đầu về vấn nạn GameOnline
<t8ax> gió lên.. gạch đá bay tứ phương.. kê dzép ngồi hóng
<vubuntor321> hi hi....
<vubuntor321> thôi, nhịn thôi
<vubuntor321> để còn được support :D
<_FirePhoenix_> :| Support thì liên quan gì đến vấn đề này đâu :|
<dungwd> à, sợ giận quá rồi bỏ rơi tui luôn sao :D
<C4NoC> :-/
<_FirePhoenix_> Ôi trời
<C4NoC> =))
<dungwd> bibi mấy bồ nha
<dungwd> hẹn gặp lại
<RCua> hm?
<RCua> ờ, chào bạn
<C4NoC> bi bi
<C4NoC> chúc phiêu diêu miền cực lạc uyn đô
<RCua> windows tât nhiên có góp phần cho nên CNTT nước nhà
<RCua> nhưng không có cái gì bất biến cả
<C4NoC> đặc biệt là công nghệ cờ réck
<C4NoC> share key
<RCua> cái gì không phù hợp sẽ phải bị đào thải
<C4NoC> pai rết sps
<RCua> nếu không xã hội sẽ không đi lên được
<C4NoC> sóp*
<C4NoC> hô hô
<RCua> phí công mình nói :-\
<C4NoC> phí công mềnh chưa
<C4NoC> timeout từ đời nào
 * C4NoC ôm RCua nức nở
<_FirePhoenix_> :|
<RCua> bàn phím lại đang khó bấm nữa chớ
<RCua> :'(
<_FirePhoenix_> =)) Ủng hộ anh nhưng mà nền CNTT VN có nhiều vấn đề quá :D
<vubuntor437> co ai cho minh hoi ti dc hok?
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor437> sao dang sai ubuntu trong win7 lai khong hien thi dc o dia trong win 7 zay?
 * kingofmakai không biết
<_Tux_> vubuntor437: vẫn hiển thị được
<_Tux_> có làm sao đâu
<_Tux_> cài bằng Wubi ?
<vubuntor437> khongn minh cai bang vmware player
<kingofmakai> ặc
<kid__> :\
<vubuntor821> Xin chào mọi người!
<_Tux_> vubuntor437: vậy cố gắng khóc đi
<_Tux_> mình chịu
<_Tux_> hem biết xài VMPlayer
<vubuntor437> minh cai U trong motb o dia khac thi lai nhan dc o dia, kon o trong vmware player thi lai khong
<GeekComp> vubuntor821: chào
<vubuntor437> cho minh hoi them ti nua sao mo chuong trinh choi dan trong U lai khong co tieng zay?
<vubuntor821> Hôm qua mình cài postfix, hôm nay cấu hình đựoc rồi , nhưng chỉ dùng đựoc thurnder bird còn Outlook của thằng win thì khong dùng dc
<vubuntor821> khogn biet làm sao/
<vubuntor821> Mọi người giúp mình vơi
<vubuntor437> Co ai biet khong chi minh voi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor821: bảo bạn đó cài Thunderbird đi
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor437> cho minh hoi them ti nua sao mo chuong trinh choi dan trong U lai khong co tieng zay?
<kingofmakai> chương trình chơi đàn?
<vubuntor821> mình dùng Thunderbird  thì login duoc
<vubuntor821> còn Outlook thì không?
<GeekComp> vubuntor821: nè bạn
<vubuntor821> mình đangnghe
<vubuntor821> bạnnois đi
<GeekComp> bạn có hiểu cơ chế hoạt động của 2 cái đó trên nền linux ko
<vubuntor821> mình chưa rõ lẵm
<GeekComp> Outlook là trình chạy trên wine
<GeekComp> wine thì nó không theo cấu hình của linux đâu
<vubuntor821> mình dùng outlook express trên máy xp
<vubuntor821> ý mình là
<vubuntor821> làm máy chủ mail thì ai đó dùng trình dọc mail nào cugnx xem dc
<vubuntor821> ngwoif dùng họ thích outlook thì sao
<vubuntor821> vì nó có sẵn trong xp
<GeekComp> à há
<kingofmakai> thì bảo họ dùng windows
<C4NoC> xem bình thường
<vubuntor821> nhưng mình khong xem dc
<C4NoC> do config
<C4NoC> port
<C4NoC> ssl hay không
<vubuntor821> ssl 143 imap đúng không?
<C4NoC> hoặc bạn ấy chỉ chơi 1 mình
<C4NoC> thì chịu
<vubuntor821> mình không dùng được outlook để đọc mail, còn thunderbird thì xem tốt. Mình không hiểu sao lại thế
<anyoneofus> vubuntor821: vì thunderbird tốt hơn outlook chứ sao nữa
<anyoneofus> vubuntor821: bạn recommend mọi người dùng thunderbird hết đi
<vubuntor821> có ai biiets thunderbird đâu
<vubuntor821> họ còn quyen dùng ms oulook ý
<anyoneofus> vubuntor821: thì bạn support họ dùng
<anyoneofus> cũng đâu có khó lắm
<vubuntor821> Mình biiets là mình cấu hình sai đâu đó, nên hỏi mọi người giúp
<vubuntor821> chứ ngừoi dùng họ thích dùng gì thì kệ họ
<vubuntor735> xjn chao
<vubuntor735> cho mjh hoj chut
<vubuntor735> co ban nao o day ko ah ?
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor590> alo
<GeekComp> ôla
<vubuntor590> cho mh hoj chut dc ko?
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor590> mjh dang dug Windows vista va dag sai  FireFox 3.6 chag hjeu sau qua nay kho vao theee
<vubuntor590> ko hjeu taj sao nua
<_Tux_> liên quan gì đến Ubuntu ?
<vubuntor590> ban nao bjet gjup mjh voj
<GeekComp> không support windows
<GeekComp> bạn qua windows việt nam mà hỏi
<GeekComp> đây là quy định rồi
<vubuntor590> vay ban cho mjh dja chj website cua Windows VN dc ko?
<RCua> :-\
<RCua> www.google.com.vn
<RCua> đấy
<GeekComp> .g windows vn
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://windowsvn.net/
<vubuntor429> sặc
<vubuntor429> có ai ở đây ko
<vubuntor429> chắc chỉ tụi mình sập thôi =))
<vubuntor429> RCua: _Tux_  có ai ở đây ko after đây
<GeekComp> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor429: lol
<vubuntor429> GeekComp: vẫn còn chat hả
<vubuntor429> _Tux_: có thấy nick afterlastangel online bên đó ko
<GeekComp> sao ko
<GeekComp> hehe
<vubuntor429> _Tux_: nhắn tin thử coi
<_Tux_> vubuntor429: bị netsplit mà
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor429> ai phá
<_Tux_> vubuntor429: máy chủ nó bị
<_Tux_> truyện bình thường mà
<vubuntor429> sặc sặc
<_Tux_> chuyện*
<vubuntor429> :-s
<vubuntor429> sao bên vnsex cũng bị :((
<RCua> sao?
<vubuntor024> ae ai bị đứt mạng k0 ?
 * vubuntor024 đạp after
<vubuntor024> đá angel
<vubuntor429> sặc
<vubuntor429> ai kick afterlastangel ra coi =))
<RCua> kick ra thì nó vẫn connect mà
<RCua> (:|
<vubuntor024> lolz hình như chỉ có xchat bị kích thì phải
<vubuntor429> pidgin cũng bị
<vubuntor429> vậy giờ sao
<vubuntor024> gõ /load lại ngon :))
<vubuntor429> á
<vubuntor429> vô lại rồi
<afterlastangel> asdghjl';
<vubuntor429> nhưng mà
<vubuntor429> chả thấy bên đây chat
<afterlastangel> chả thấy bên đây chat
<voldemort84> ádfasdf
<voldemort84> Æ°'sadfasdfasdfasdf
<voldemort84> Æ°234oi5t3tdjglbnvdsbnxvc,mnbx,cvjnhior4t0934512Æ°
<vubuntor429> cũng thấy mỗi voldemort84 chat bên ấy =))
<voldemort84> }ping
<voldemort84> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<vubuntor024> gõ /load, /reload, /reloadall thử xem
<vubuntor024> ádfasdfasdf
<vubuntor024> @ping
<vubuntor024> }ping
 * vubuntor024 đạp C4NoC 
<vubuntor024> bác chơi dos hả
<ubot2> pong
<afterlastangel> á
<vubuntor024> hỏi cả room có ai nghe nhạc, ddos  gì k0
<afterlastangel> giờ nó mới gửi tới từ từ
<afterlastangel> 1 nùi
<vubuntor024> sadfasf
 * vubuntor024 đạp afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> xong rồi
<afterlastangel> vô lại được rồi
<voldemort84> }ping
<voldemort84> @ping
<ubot2> pong
 * voldemort84 dạp afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> đá
<afterlastangel> đỡ
<voldemort84> afterlastangel, dùng mạng khác đi
 * _Tux_ tát afterlastangel 
<vubuntor703> hix
<vubuntor703> spesk vietnamese pleas
<t8ax> !bot | vubuntor703
<vubuntor703> :((
<ubot2> vubuntor703: Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor703> :D
<vubuntor703> dung ubutu nay the nao anh
<vubuntor703> ???
<vubuntor703> ah nham but
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor703
<ubot2> vubuntor703: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor703> nhung cac phan mem minh cai tren windown van dung binh thuong tren ubutu dc chu a
<vubuntor703> ?
<t8ax> đọc cái link trên đê
<t8ax> đọc hết là khỏi hỏi
<vubuntor703> biet oy
<vubuntor703> chep choi game cac thu linh tinh thi sao
<vubuntor703> ???
<vubuntor703> cho de hoi? not
<t8ax> game online trên Win thì ko chơi đc :D
<vubuntor703> :((
<vubuntor703> bo tay
<vubuntor703> chan qua nhi?
<t8ax> có nhìu game trên Ubuntu cũng hay :)
<vubuntor703> nghịch thử xem đã
<vubuntor703> lại phải test trên con máy cùi trước rồi
<t8ax> ừh chúc bạn thành công :D
<vubuntor703> thank anh nhé
<vubuntor703> :D
<vubuntor703> hi vọng đây là hệ điều hành tốt
<vubuntor532> chào mọi người
<vubuntor532> có ai vui lòng giúp em cái này với
<vubuntor532> em đang dùng Asus A42JC VX059
<vubuntor532> cài ubuntu 10.10 vào
<vubuntor532> lúc đầu nó chạy lên bình thường
<vubuntor532> sau đó nó đòi cài driver grapic em đồng ý
<vubuntor532> lúc restart nó hiện màn hình đen đòi login bằng dòng lệnh
<vubuntor532> như kiểu mất hết GUI rồi ấy
<vubuntor532> anybody at here?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<RCua> card đồ họa của bạn là/
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor532> NDIVIA 310M
<_Tux_> đọc phần "Những rắc rối thường gặp"
<RCua> hmmm
<RCua> nobawk`: Nvidia 310M kìa
<nobawk`> hmm
<nobawk`> đăng nhập vào
<nobawk`> rồi chạy sudo nvidia-xsetting
<nobawk`> nếu đã chọn cài driver của nvidia
<vubuntor532> kết quả sau khi chạy lệnh sudo nvidia-xsetting thì nó bảo "command not found"
<vubuntor532> còn nếu xài sudo Xorg -configure thì nó nhảy một hồi rồi hiện dòng chữ bất lành là: configuration failed
<vubuntor532> ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log
<RCua> nvidia-xconfig chứ
<RCua> :3
<vubuntor532> try again, hope it working
<vubuntor532> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RCua> okay
<RCua> sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.back}
<RCua> rồi nvidia-xconfig
<vubuntor532> Undefined Device "(null)" referenced by Screen "Default Screen"
<RCua> làm thế kia chưa?
<RCua> cái mv ấ
<vubuntor532> su khi mv ó bảo
<RCua> lol
<vubuntor532> nó bảo: /etc/X11/org.conf : No such file or directory
<RCua> gõ thiếu chữ x
<vubuntor532> ôi, xi lỗi
<vubuntor532> nó ra dòng chữ: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. New X configuration file written to'/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<vubuntor532> làm gì tiếp theo đây anh @RCua
<vubuntor532> hello
<vubuntor532> nó ra dòng chữ: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file. New X configuration file written to'/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<vubuntor532> làm gì tiếp theo đây anh @RCua
<nobawk1> cai' gi`?
<vubuntor532> could you please
<nobawk1> nvidia-xsetting a`?
<vubuntor532> yep
<nobawk1> dc roi` do'
<nobawk1> reboot di
<vubuntor532> ok
<vubuntor532> right now
<vubuntor532> * Setting sensors limits                      [OK]
<vubuntor532> đứng từ nãy giờ
<vubuntor532> nó khởi động tới  dòng * Setting sensors limits                      [OK]
<vubuntor532> rồi nó nháy luôn
<RCua> hmm
<RCua> èm...
<RCua> bản ubuntu mấy vậy?
<vubuntor532> 10.10  anh ạ
<vubuntor532> bản này lấy từ đĩa cd khi tham gia FossAsia 2010
<RCua> chắc giờ chỉ có google tên con laptop + nvidia + ubuntu
<RCua> (:|
<vubuntor532> vâng có lẽ thế
<vubuntor532> hoặc cài lại cho lành
<vubuntor532> Cảm ơn anh đã giúp đỡ
<RCua> ừ há
<RCua> :|
<vubuntor532> cho em hỏi thêm 1 câu: Làm sao anh biết cách xử lí những trường hợp thế vậy. Anh đọc từ đâu hay kinh nghiệm này nọ. Vui lòng hướng dẫn em được không
<RCua> kinh nghiệm
<RCua> kiến thức
<vubuntor532> :((
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: tạo lại xorg.conf
<RCua> và tât nhiên, google
<_Tux_> rồi cho nó chạy với nvidia driver
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor532> em đã đang reinstall rồi
<vubuntor532> hi vọng lần này không gặp thêm điều gì
<GeekComp> vubuntor532: muốn thành supporter à
<vubuntor532> yep
<vubuntor532> sure
<GeekComp> dzậy thì cứ vọc nhìu vào
<GeekComp> phá mấy cái máy càng tốt
<RCua> hmm, tốt nhất cứ đọc
<RCua> google là được
<RCua> cái vụ màn hình này
<RCua> chắc là do bản thân laptop thôi, còn card nvidia trước giờ là tôt
<RCua> nên google tên laptop + ubuntu + nvidia
<GeekComp> phá HDD càng nhìu càng hay
<GeekComp> ăn chơi ko sợ tốn kém
<vubuntor532> em lạy anh em mới mua lap xong đấy
<vubuntor532> 14tr300
<vubuntor532> không dám mạo hiểm
<vubuntor532> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: con đó
<_Tux_> mới nhìn thấy ở TA chiều nay =))
<GeekComp> vubuntor532: năm nhứt hả
<vubuntor532> năm 2 anh ạ
<GeekComp> éc
<GeekComp> năm 2 mà đã mua lại máy
<vubuntor532> nhưng mà trường toàn dùng Visual Studio thôi
 * _Tux_ không biết dùng VS :((
<vubuntor532> thật ra là đầu năm 3
<vubuntor532> trước giờ toàn dùng pen 4
<vubuntor532> trên diễn đàn mình có bài nào về kiến trúc linux không các anh nhỉ
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> gúc gồ đi bạn
<vubuntor532> sợ tiếng Tây lắm
<GeekComp> diễn đàn Việt - > Tiếng Tây??
<vubuntor532> tiếng Anh ấy
<vubuntor532> có nhìn thử mấy lần rồi đấy chứ
<vubuntor532> nhưng mà mà thấy tiếng Tây nhiều hơi choáng
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: còn sợ tiếng Tây
<GeekComp> vubuntor532: không thể tin được tên này năm 3
<_Tux_> thì còn khổ
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor532> em thuộc dạng dốt là chính và lười là chủ yếu mà
<vubuntor607> Mấy anh ơi
<vubuntor607> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> đang định
<vubuntor607>  máy em cái code block bị lỗi này  Permission Denied.
<vubuntor607> mấy anh giúp em với
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: google đi
<_Tux_> đảm bảo thấy ngay
<_Tux_> :)
<GeekComp> gì nữa đây mày cho tao yên chút đi
<GeekComp> oop
<GeekComp> sory
<RCua> (:|
<vubuntor607> http://ca2.upanh.com/18.575.23011566.eDk0/a.png
<RCua> để trong /home đi
<vubuntor607> google rồi anh _Tux_ ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: khỏi trình bày
<RCua> chắc là trong cái ntfs kia không cho ghi
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu-vn.org lỗi code block permission
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=2282
<vubuntor607> @RCua: để trong hôm thì nói làm gì nữa
<vubuntor532> dùng NetBean viết C,C++ cũng tốt mà
<bksupybot> Title: [HOW-TO] Khắc phục lỗi Permission denied trong Code::Blocks - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: you see ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: học bình thường
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: làm roài
<_Tux_> vác cái cục đó làm gì
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: nhưng hem đc
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: làm lại
<_Tux_> hết
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: làm lại mấy lần rồi :))
<vubuntor532> vubuntor607 cài NetBean viết C cũng vui mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: thế khóc đi
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor607> vubuntor532: :)) nặng chết đi đc
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: đem dao mổ trâu giết gà mà
 * _Tux_ kiểu cài cả bộ VS 2010 ultimate
<_Tux_> đi code HelloWorld
<_Tux_> của các bạn lớp minh :))
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: vậy hem có cách nào hả
<vubuntor532> ủa NetBean vui mà
<vubuntor532> bản full viết được đống ngôn ngư
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: tá»± xá»­
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: đoán là lưu code bên NTFS
<_Tux_> ;))
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: ;))
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: thì trước giờ toàn NTFS
<_Tux_> hô hô
 * _Tux_ biết mờ
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: lần này cài lại máy chả hiểu sao lại thế =))
<GeekComp> chỉnh lại permission trên NTFS đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: thì thế thôi
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor607> cấp quyền cho thư mục kia òi
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: là sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: tá»± xá»­ :D
<_Tux_> hoặc copy vô home mà xài
<vubuntor607> _Tux_: =))
<_Tux_> !auto mount
<ubot2> Factoid 'auto mount' not found
<_Tux_> !automount
<ubot2> Tự động Mount các phân vùng http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%E1%BB%B1_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng_m%E1%BB%9F_ph%C3%A2n_v%C3%B9ng_%28auto_mount%29
<bksupybot> Title: Tự động mở phân vùng (auto mount) – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: read this
<vubuntor607> auto mount với ntfs-3g hết
<_Tux_> (SV năm 3 có khác)
<_Tux_> hơn hẳn thằng thất học như mềnh
 * _Tux_ tủi thân quá
<vubuntor532> là sao
<vubuntor532> đang kích đểu em à
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: nhầm hàng
<_Tux_> sorry
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor532> don't worry
<RCua> D:
<vubuntor607>  ko có ai có cao kiến gì ngoài việc bảo mình đi khóc hả
<vubuntor607> :))
<GeekComp> biến mauuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: hô hô
<_Tux_> đọc cái kia
<_Tux_> tự sướng
<_Tux_> rồi sẽ hiểu
<_Tux_> còn không thích đọc và tự làm
<GeekComp> oop
<GeekComp> lại nhầm
<vubuntor607> cái auto mount hả
<_Tux_> thì cứ ngồi đó mà ca cẩm
<_Tux_> end
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor607> máy em auto mount từ 8.04 mà
<vubuntor607> :))
<vubuntor532> !linux
<ubot2> Linux là một hệ điều hành mã nguồn mở, có thể chạy trên máy tính để bàn, máy tính xác tay, các thiết bị chuyên dụng v.v...
<_Tux_> vubuntor607: nghĩ mình giỏi thì thôi
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor532> !linux architect
<ubot2> Factoid 'linux architect' not found
<tuanht> !what ubot
<ubot2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: lol
<tuanht> !what ubot2
<_Tux_> .g what's linux
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<vubuntor532> con bot này vui đấy
<bksupybot> Title: Linux - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<_Tux_> tuanht: cái này anh ạ
<_Tux_> !bot
<tuanht> !what your name
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<ubot2> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_Tux_> :))
<tuanht> !basic irc
<ubot2> Factoid 'basic irc' not found
<vubuntor532> !girl
<ubot2> Ở đây toàn Boys, chẳng mấy khi có Girls :P
<_Tux_> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<_Tux_> (lại thi nhau trêu bot)
<vubuntor532> vui mà
<GeekComp> hÆ°mf
<GeekComp> đang điên lại thêm mấy tên hâm
<GeekComp> đi trêu bot
<tuanht> !fuck you
<ubot2> Factoid 'fuck you' not found
<RCua> :-\
<tuanht> !bot is asshole
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, tuanht said: !bot is asshole
<vubuntor532> lần cài nại này có nên cài drive NVIDIA nữa hông ta
<tuanht> !ngu
<ubot2> Factoid 'ngu' not found
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor532> hay chấp nhận số phận xài card onboard thôi :((
<tuanht> nên mua con ati hay nvida đây, mình ko quan tâm chuyện driver nó có chạy compiz ko, mà chỉ quan tâm driver nó tiết kiệm điện cỡ nào
<vubuntor532> NDIVIA có công nghệ optimus
<_Tux_> tuanht: vậy in teo
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor532> nghe bảo cái này tiết kiệm điện
<tuanht> nếu driver nguồn mở chạy tốt thì ok
<RCua> nvidia tốt hơn
<RCua> driver nguồn mở -> intel
<_Tux_> tuanht: vậy ati
<_Tux_> driver nguồn mở ok
<_Tux_> mặc rầu nóng tí
<_Tux_> :))
<tuanht> _Tux_: nghe nói driver nguồn đóng ati có hỗ trợ tiết kiệm điện
<_Tux_> tuanht: đúng
<_Tux_> và lởm dầu đều :)
<_Tux_> (năm 2010)
<tuanht> _Tux_: vậy ati với nvida nên lấy con nào
<vubuntor532> vậy còn cái vụ NDIVIA của em thì răng?
<tuanht> _Tux_: con nào ít hao điện hơn
<_Tux_> tuanht: in tèo
<_Tux_> chớ Linux
<_Tux_> còn nào cũng hao
<tuanht> vubuntor532: để lên google hỏi cái optimus đã
<_Tux_> :P
<tuanht> _Tux_: mình cần chơi vài game bên win
<tuanht> _Tux_: con intel của mình chơi cùi quá
<_Tux_> tuanht: nVidia mấy dòng cũ chắc ok
<_Tux_> mấy dòng mới
<_Tux_> mình không dám chắc
<_Tux_> nhưng mấy dòng cũ chạy không be bét lắm
<_Tux_> còn ATI thì driver lởm quá
<_Tux_> ...
 * _Tux_ opensource thì chưa có power management
<vubuntor532> thế thì đành thôi người ơi, dùng card onboard vậy
<_Tux_> nên vẫn nóng
<tuanht> _Tux_: thôi vậy chơi nvida với driver nguồn đóng ha
<vubuntor532> cái máy này lúc mua anh Kĩ thuật phán 1 câu xanh rờn:"Cái này có công nghệ nhân diện khuôn mmặt như đừng cài, vui nó nhận. Buồn nó không thèm nhận"
<RCua> intel đê
<RCua> :3
<tuanht> :-)
<tuanht> vubuntor532: ko biết tin nổi tụi này ko
<vubuntor654> Co bac nao vui long support de em cai VGA nVidia G 105M khong?
<tuanht> vubuntor532: nhìu đứa còn chả biết linux là gì
<tuanht> vubuntor654: nói thử xem
<vubuntor654> Minh thu cai theo dang tu dong cap nhat phan cung tren Ubuntu
<vubuntor654> Nhung sau khi cai xong, khoi dong may lai thi man hinh toi' den
<RCua> okay
<vubuntor532> y hệt em rồi
<vubuntor654> Khong vao dc Ubuntu nua
<tuanht> vubuntor654: khởi động vào safemode rồi gỡ driver ra xem
<vubuntor654> Da thu go ra xong nhung cung k vao lai dc
<vubuntor654> Sang gio em test di test lai nhieu lan.
<_Tux_> không bạn nào
<RCua> okay
<vubuntor532> tuanht: sao hồi nãy anh không nói sơm
<vubuntor654> Cai Ubuntu chac cung dc gan 20 lan roi
<_Tux_> làm như hướng dẫn của BG nhỉ ?
<vubuntor532> đang hì hục cài lại nè
<vubuntor532> ác dã man
<RCua> vậy có vẻ như ubuntu 10.10 ghét nvidia
<RCua> cái envy đâu ấy nhỉ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor532: thử cách ở Beginner Guide chưa
<vubuntor654> Em xai luon Utubun 11 Alpha
<vubuntor654> Cach o Beginer ?
<RCua> thá»­ 10.04 coi
<RCua> :3
<tuanht> hồi đó mình lúc còn xài con n6200 mình chơi driver nguồn đóng ko hà
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<tuanht> tại hồi đó chưa gắn mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> mục rắc rối thường gặp
<vubuntor654> hoi truoc em cai ban 9.04 cung k cai duoc VGA, met moi wa bo cuoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor654: mô phật
<vubuntor654> Tuong dau no update len ban 11 roi cai dc, ai ngo van~ nhu cu~
<_Tux_> làm gì tự nhiên xài 11.04 làm giề
<tuanht> vubuntor654: chịu khó search google là ra
<vubuntor654> em da search nhieu lam roi
<afterlastangel> 12h rồi còn 19 men on trời
<vubuntor654> Neu ma search ra thi em khong vao day nho support
<vubuntor532> để lên trang NVIDIA coi có support drive bên linux không. Không có không lẽ giờ cắt chức nó
<tuanht> vubuntor654: nhờ nó mà mình cài thành công cái driver nguồn đóng mà ko có internet, mấy máy ngày
<vubuntor654> Tren trang nVidia co support cho con VGA cua e ma
<tuanht> vubuntor654: màn hình vẫn tối đen hình như có liên quan tới xserver
<tuanht> vubuntor654: hoặc là ban down driver nguồn đóng từ nvida, rồi vào safemode cài
<RCua> có support tốt
<tuanht> vubuntor654: nhớ đọc kỹ readme của nó trước
<vubuntor654> tuanht: Co cach nao de xu li khong ban?
<RCua> chắc là do cái laptop ốm thôi
<tuanht> vubuntor654: cài driver nguồn đóng trên nvia thử coi
<tuanht> cơ bản là như vầy
<tuanht> Chuyển sang level 3: sudo telinit 3, Cài đặt driver: sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<vubuntor654> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Driver_cho_Ubuntu#nVidia <--- minh da thu cai dat theo cach nay luon roi, nhung van k dc
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Driver cho Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<tuanht> hồi đó mình cài driver nguồn mở cho jaunty cũng bị vậy
<vubuntor532> hơ, trên trang NVIDIA có support cho dòng card 310M kìa
<vubuntor532> làm ăn ngon lành đấy chứ
<nobawk`> van~ chua xong a`?
<nobawk`> van~ vu. 310M a`?
<vubuntor532> đang cài lại ubuntu
<vubuntor654> minh tai driver ve roi de ngoai desktop, xong roi thi lafm giong nhu bac tuanht noi, cai dat thanh cong, xong roi khoi dong may lai van k dc
<vubuntor654> khong G 105M bac a.
<vubuntor532> hi vọng lần này nó không như lần trước
<nobawk`> lolz
<nobawk`> cai` thì cài qua repository
<RCua> nobawk`: đây là người khác, same bug
<nobawk`> đừng tự down về cài
<nobawk`> vì chưa ai test :3
<nobawk`> RCua: bug chi?
<tuanht> vubuntor654: chịu khó đọc readme xem, mình bỏ nvidia lâu rồi nên ko còn nhớ
<RCua> cài nvidia -> đen xì
<vubuntor654> doc Readme o dau bac tuanht ?
<RCua> vubuntor654: laptop của bạn hiệu gì vậy?
<tuanht> trên trang nvidia nó có
<vubuntor654> Laptop cua minh la Asus UX50V
<nobawk`> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a75 (rev a2)
<vubuntor654> Noi chung la cai Ubuntu xong chay ngon lanh, chi co cai VGA la k dc thoi.
<nobawk`> mình chỉnh cái gì mà h nó ko ra tên card nữa ta :
<nobawk`> :3
<nobawk`> hay do nó chưa hỗ trợ?
<RCua> lại asus à?
<RCua> may mà mình không mua asus
<vubuntor654> tren trang chu cua nVIDIA co support cho Linux ma
<vubuntor654> Hix
<RCua> chắc bios mán mường
<nobawk`> .g nvidia driver rpmfussion
<bkphenny> nobawk`: http://rpmfusion.org/Howto/nVidia
<nobawk`> ko
<tuanht> vubuntor654: đây nè http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.29/README/index.html
<nobawk`> fedora vẫn nhận mà
<RCua> .g asus UX50V nvidia ubuntu
<bkphenny> RCua: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470284
<bksupybot> Title: Howto/nVidia - RPM Fusion (at rpmfusion.org)
<bksupybot> Title: NVIDIA Accelerated Linux Graphics Driver README and Installation Guide (at us.download.nvidia.com)
<bksupybot> Title: [64 bit] ububntu 10.04 - problems with nvidiga g105m - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<RCua> nobawk`: đang bảo asus
<vubuntor654> mia no, cap nhat tu dong  xong thi no bao the nay: Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at:    ubuntu-bug jockey-common  Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<nobawk`> hay do asus có cái mode chuyển sang dùng card on chip?
<tuanht> xem ra chỉ có mỗi card intel là sướng nhất
<RCua> có khi thế
<vubuntor654> Nan~ qua vay ta
<vubuntor654> >.<"
<RCua> tuanht: cái của bạn có chế độ chuyển giữa 2 card đồ họa không?
<vubuntor654> Co chu'
<tuanht> thôi em xin chừa, không dám chơi với card rời nữa
<tuanht> RCua: mình xài intel hết
<vubuntor654> Hix, co bac nao o TP HCM khong, em mang con Vo qua cho cac bac xu li giup em :((
<tuanht> RCua: máy cũ xài nvida bán rồi
<RCua> tuanht: vậy thử chỉnh cái thông số đó trong bios xem
 * RCua nvidia :'3
<tuanht> RCua: máy giờ xài onboard, no card rời
<tuanht> vubuntor654: cứ kiên nhẫn. thế nào cũng giải quyết đc
<RCua> okay
<tuanht> vubuntor654: lúc trước mình cũng mất máy ngày mới cài đc
<vubuntor654> hix hix, kien nhan den noi cai lai cai Ubuntu gan dc 20 lan roi do bc'
<RCua> à
<RCua> tab nhầm
<RCua> vubuntor654: vậy thử chỉnh thiết lập trong bios
<tuanht> trước tiên nên chịu khó đọc kỹ readme trước, rồi mới bắt tay vô làm,
<RCua> tắt cái chức năng đó coi
<tuanht> trong đó nó có phần các trường hợp hay gặp nữa đó
<RCua> .g asus laptop hybrid graphic nvidia linux
<bkphenny> RCua: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Hybrid Graphics (at linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com)
<RCua> cái trang kia có 1 đống thông tin :-\
<tuanht> có công đập đá, có ngày thành newyork
<tuanht> tổng kết lại trường hợp cài card nivida của mình
<tuanht> lên trang chủ down driver về
<tuanht> zô safemode
<tuanht> chuyển qua level 3: telinit 3
<tuanht> chạy cài đặt : sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-180.22-pkg1.run
<tuanht> à, cài thêm kernel develop gì nữa
<tuanht> hình như driver nó đòi build module gì đó cho kernel
<RCua> cái kia xung khắc với đồ ubuntu đấ
<tuanht> vậy thì thêm gcc nữa
<RCua> phả gỡ driver đóng cài qua apt trước
<tuanht> RCua: chính xác
<vubuntor654> em thi moi su dung Ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor654> chang biet gi het :(
<vubuntor654> Cac bac noi vay em cung khong biet la dang noi gi nua
<vubuntor654> ai o SG thi giup em voi
<vubuntor654> em hau ta cafe
<vubuntor654> hix
<tuanht> mình ở sg
<tuanht> nhưng mà mình bận lắm
<vubuntor654> hjx
 * RCua ở chốn khỉ ho
 * nobawk` ở tỉnh lẻ
<vubuntor654> hix, kieu nay chac phai tro lai voi Bill Gate qua
<C4NoC> SG là gì?
<tuanht> C4NoC: sài gòn
<C4NoC> à à
<C4NoC> ra thế
<C4NoC> mềnh hok ở SG
<C4NoC> mềnh ở TPHCM
<GeekComp> kaka
<tuanht> :-))
<GeekComp> hay đấy
<tuanht> vubuntor654: xem trước cái này http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/260.19.29/README/installdriver.html
<bksupybot> Title: Chapter 4. Installing the NVIDIA Driver (at us.download.nvidia.com)
<tuanht> vubuntor654: nhớ xem thêm về cách stop xserver nữa
<vubuntor654> lam the nao de exit cai X Server
<tuanht> vubuntor654: cái này mình xài từ hồi jaunty rồi, ko biết bây giờ có xài đc ko
<tuanht> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop hoặc sudo killall gdm
<vubuntor654> hic
<vubuntor654> dung la Ga thi mo` mam~ may cai Ubuntu duoi' thiet
<vubuntor654> hix
<RCua> hehe
<RCua> mình nghĩ bạn cứ vào bios chỉnh cái vụ hybrid video xem
<tuanht> vào bios tắt luôn cái nividia đi, xài onboard thôi
<vubuntor654> neu xai Onboard thoi thi minh dau co su dung dc hieu ung cua Ubuntu
<tuanht> onboad cũng đc vậy
<RCua> onboard xài hiệu ứng mạnh
<RCua> =))
<RCua> tốt hơn nvidia
<vubuntor654> Tiec 1 cai la minh dang su dung win 7 nua, nen cung can VGA
<vubuntor654> thoi de test thu vay
<vubuntor654> hix
<vubuntor654> nan~ qua
<nobawk`> :3
 * nobawk` năm nay chắc mất danh hiệu năm ngoái :3
<RCua> vô tay ai ta? :3
<RCua> + dồn mớ có chữ Cua hay Crab lại nhé
<nobawk`> khó lắm
<tuanht> vubuntor654: chừng nào chơi game thì bật lên, mình cũng onboard win7 aero cũng khá ngọt
<nobawk`> chắc phải viết riêng cho RCua :3
<nobawk`> luyện python xem thế nào :3
<vubuntor654> ah, tuanht co Yahoo khong vay ?
<nobawk`> luyện quả tạo 4 thread rồi down cho nhanh nhỉ?
<tuanht> vubuntor654: có
<nobawk`> RCua: lần này cố gắng làm 1 cái để năm sau và năm sau nữa dùng lại đc luôn :D
<RCua> ờ hén
 * nobawk` còn 3 ngày :|
<RCua> làm chắc cũng dễ ấ mờ
<nobawk`> làm cái graph nữa cho ngon
<vubuntor654> vay cho minh xin cai nick Yahoo di, co ji minh pm nho ban support giup minh
<RCua> okay
<RCua> làm lun graph đi
<RCua> matplot lib :3
<tuanht> vubuntor654: tuanht.localhost
<vubuntor654> okies, thanks cau
<RCua> nốc hết cốc rượu
<RCua> đi ngủ thôi
<RCua> oáp
<tuanht> zzz
<vubuntor821> tuanht oi
<vubuntor068> Cau len de exit x Server la ji vay cac ban?
<vubuntor068> Cau len de exit x Server la ji vay cac ban?
<_Tux_> vubuntor068: logout là xong
<vubuntor068> Logout? Minh khong hieu lam, vi minh dang chuan bi caidat VGA nVidia
<n2i> }ping
<thichlinux> Lilylnx Cosin
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-28
<Samaclacda> Alo 1234 alo
<vubuntor771> alo alo
<vubuntor771> hi moi nguoi
<vubuntor771> co ai ko cho minh hoi voi
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> làm ồn ào tí
<nobawk> ola
<vubuntor880> hix có ai giup mình ko
<dungwd> làm sao giải nén file tgz
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<nobawk> tar xvf file.tgz
<ducgiang_8888> dungwd: kích chuột phải chọn extra here
<ducgiang_8888> cho nhanh
<ducgiang_8888> dùng lệnh làm gì cho nó phước tạp
<C4NoC> hok có chuột
<dungwd> không có chữ extra
<ducgiang_8888> C4NoC: thế thì bó chim! dùng lệnh vậy
<ducgiang_8888> dungwd: nó na ná thế
<dungwd> lệnh thế nào?
<ducgiang_8888>  tar xvf file.tgz
<ducgiang_8888> đang bên win chơi nên không nhớ rõ!:-D
<nobawk> dungwd: tar xvf /path/to/fscking/dot.tgz
<vubuntor771> alo
<vubuntor771> alo
<vubuntor771> co ai ko a
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor771
<ubot2> vubuntor771: Chào bạn!
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor771
<ubot2> vubuntor771: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor771> alo
<n2i> fang đại đi, ai trả lời được sẽ giúp!
<vubuntor771> các mod oi
<n2i> không alo amen gì sất! :D
<vubuntor771> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13700
<bksupybot> Title: synchronize các thư mục share file samba giữa 2 file server - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor771> n2i xem jup em cái này với
 * n2i không đủ trình :-X
<vubuntor771> có pm hay cách gì làm dc ko moi nguoi
<vubuntor771> e tim hieu rsync
<vubuntor771> dump
<vubuntor771> tar
<vubuntor771> van ko thay lam dc
<C4NoC> :-/
<Lokiheero> :-/
<C4NoC> rsync
<C4NoC> man rsync
<vubuntor771> rsync ko có option hỗ trợ chỉ copy  file nào thay đổi
<vubuntor771> chỉ co copy full
<C4NoC> ai bảo không?
<C4NoC> đã gọi là sync
<n2i> vubuntor771: http://kevin.vanzonneveld.net/techblog/article/synchronize_files_with_rsync/
<bksupybot> Title: Synchronize files with rsync (at kevin.vanzonneveld.net)
<n2i> http://www.unixtutorial.org/2008/09/how-to-synchronize-directories-with-rsync/
<bksupybot> Title: How To Syncronize Directories with Rsync | Unix Tutorial (at www.unixtutorial.org)
<n2i> mấy cái như rày được không?
<vubuntor771> okie de em coi xem
<vubuntor771> thanks moi nguoi
<vubuntor771> hix
<n2i> .g Tankman
<dungwd> 10.04 LTS
<dungwd> LTS la gi
<anyoneofus> .g LTS
<anyoneofus> dungwd: long time support
<dungwd> vậy mình dùng bản 10.10 thì hỏng được long time à
<anyoneofus> dungwd: được 1 năm
<dungwd> support ở đây nghĩa là update đó hả
<dungwd> vậy làm server thì nên xài bản LTS
<dungwd> ?
<anyoneofus> dungwd: yep
<anyoneofus> .g LTS
<coderphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.ltsecurityinc.com/
<bksupybot> Title: LTS (at www.ltsecurityinc.com)
<anyoneofus> .g Ubuntu LTS
<coderphenny> anyoneofus: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS (Lucid Lynx) (at releases.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> .w Ubuntu LTS
<coderphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for Ubuntu LTS.
<anyoneofus> .wik Ubuntu LTS
<coderphenny> "Ubuntu (pronounced /ʊˈbʊntuː/)[5]|[6]| is a computer operating system based on the Debian GNU/Linux distribution and distributed as free and open source software." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_(operating_system)
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu (operating system) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<dungwd> vậy bản LTS này khi người ta nâng lên phiên bản cao hơn thì sao
<dungwd> nó có tự update luôn không?
<dungwd> hay phải cài lại
<anyoneofus> chắc upgrade được nhưng hơi mất thời gian
<dungwd> nhưng việc sử dụng LTS và không có LTS thì vẫn như vậy hả
<RCua> hmmm?
<RCua> xài lts thì được support lâu hơn
<dungwd> vậy tại sao có một số phần mềm nó bắt phải cài trên LTS
<anyoneofus> dungwd: sao lạ vậy?
<anyoneofus> dungwd: bạn thử đưa vài cái tên xem nào
<nobawk> dungwd: vì lts support lâu hơn
<dungwd> zimbra
<nobawk> dungwd: nên bọn kia nó ko phải thay đổi nhiều
<nobawk> ví dụ nhiều phần mềm đòi redhat
<dungwd> à, ra là thế
<nobawk> vì redhat nó ko thay đổi quá nhiều
<nobawk> chủ yếu là bug fix
<nobawk> và hỗ trợ 15 năm
<RCua> well, nó lằng nhằng hơn thế, nhưng mà nói chung không khác nhiều
<nobawk> còn thay đổi xoành xoạch như ubuntu thì bọn nó chạy theo sao kịp :3
<RCua> :3
<nobawk> ko, bọn kia nó ko chạy đua tính năng
<dungwd> à
<nobawk> nó cần 1 cái stable để nó tập trung vào cái khác
<nobawk> ko phải mất công suốt ngày đi fix bug vì ko tương thích version
<nobawk> đặc biệt là bọn làm phần mềm để bán :3
<nobawk> ví dụ gặp lỗi mà ko biết là do phần mềm mình viết hay là do cái library mới -> nó cứ thằng nào stable nhất mà chơi :3
<RCua> d:3
<dungwd> vậy giờ mình làm server thì mình nên dùng LTS phải không?
<nobawk> ờ
<dungwd> stable thì dùng cho Desktop thì hay hơn
<nobawk> server cần chạy ổn định ko cần phần mềm mới
<dungwd> server ubuntu có cần cài phần mềm diệt virus không?
<anyoneofus> chắc phải tùy dịch vụ chứ nhỉ
<dungwd> không, ý mình là phần mềm diệt virus để tự bảo vệ server
<dungwd> chứ Email server thì nhất định phải quyét các gateway rồi
<RCua> lol
<dungwd> sao cuòi dữ vậy ba
<nobawk> có
<RCua> d:3
<nobawk> cài mấy cái dò rootkit với diệt virus cho windows user :3
<vubuntor888> anh oi
<vubuntor888> ai giup e voi'
<vubuntor888> ai giup e voi
<vubuntor888> aloooooooooooo
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor888> co ai ko
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor309> alo
<vubuntor309> cho em hỏi 1 chút được không ạ
<vubuntor309> :-/
<vubuntor309> :3
<vubuntor992> lam the nao de tao may ao win xp trong ubuntu 10.10
<ptkhanh> cài virtualbox
<vubuntor992> nhung cai the nao
<C4NoC> .g virtualbox ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<bksupybot> Title: Downloads - VirtualBox (at www.virtualbox.org)
<C4NoC> .g install virtualbox ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads
<C4NoC> ều
<C4NoC> vubuntor992: đấy
<vubuntor992> chi tiet hon di
<vubuntor992> DKM
<vubuntor814> alo
<vubuntor814> #ubuntu-vn
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> vubuntor814: nói nhanh lên nào
<vubuntor814> mình có con MT đã cổ: - celeron 2.53 Ghz ( thằng thợ sửa mt thay p4 2.4 Ghz = celeron CPU 2.53 Ghz =" mình không biết cái nào ngon hơn cái nào cả") - ram 512 - ổ cứng 40 gb.. - card on ( hình như 96 mb ) Giờ mình muốn cài thêm HDH ubuntu 10.04 ( hoặc bản nào tốt mà phù hợp với mt của mình cũng được ) chạy song song( thích xài HDH nào thì lúc khởi động chọn 
<vubuntor814> mong các bạn giải đáp giúp mình
<GeekComp> vubuntor814: giải đáp gì cơ
<vubuntor814> èo
<vubuntor814> mình hỏi ở trên do
<vubuntor814> 'mình có con MT đã cổ: - celeron 2.53 Ghz ( thằng thợ sửa mt thay p4 2.4 Ghz = celeron CPU 2.53 Ghz =" mình không biết cái nào ngon hơn cái nào cả") - ram 512 - ổ cứng 40 gb.. - card on ( hình như 96 mb ) Giờ mình muốn cài thêm HDH ubuntu 10.04 ( hoặc bản nào tốt mà phù hợp với mt của mình cũng được ) chạy song song( thích xài HDH nào thì lúc khởi động chọn
<GeekComp> Giờ mình muốn cài thêm HDH ubuntu 10.04 ( hoặc bản nào tốt mà phù hợp với mt của mình cũng được ) chạy song song( thích xài HDH nào thì lúc khởi động chọn
<GeekComp> cái này là câu hỏi à?
<vubuntor814> sac
<vubuntor814> mình có con MT đã cổ: - celeron 2.53 Ghz ( thằng thợ sửa mt thay p4 2.4 Ghz = celeron CPU 2.53 Ghz =" mình không biết cái nào ngon hơn cái nào cả") - ram 512 - ổ cứng 40 gb.. - card on ( hình như 96 mb ) Giờ mình muốn cài thêm HDH ubuntu 10.04 ( hoặc bản nào tốt mà phù hợp với mt của mình cũng được ) chạy song song( thích xài HDH nào thì lúc khởi động chọn 
<vubuntor814> dài thế này cơ mà bạn!
<GeekComp> dài nhưng mình ko hiểu bạn định hỏi gì
<vubuntor814> de? mình viêt' từng câu
<GeekComp> không hề có câu hỏi trong đoạn văn của bạn
<vubuntor814> mình có con MT đã cổ:
<anyoneofus> !paste | vubuntor814
<ubot2> vubuntor814: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor814> paste rùi bạn
<vubuntor814> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548160/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> anyoneofus: bác giải thích giùm e cái đoạn văn cái
<GeekComp> chả hiểu giề?
<vubuntor814> èo
<vubuntor814> http://paste.ubuntu.com/548160/ đọc đi bạn
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> bạn chỉ cho mình câu nào là câu hỏi nào
<GeekComp> trong đoạn văn toàn câu kể
<GeekComp> ý nghĩa nó cũng chỉ để kể
<GeekComp> vậy bạn hỏi cái giề?
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: cài được
<_Tux_> nhưng không phải ubuntu nguyên bản
<vubuntor814> Vậy máy mình cài HDH Ubuntu có chạy được không? và nếu chạy được thì có nặng hoặc có vấn đề gì khác không?
<GeekComp> đó
<vubuntor814> đây là gì ??
<GeekComp> câu này mới là câu hỏi
<GeekComp> :-D
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: có lắng nghe trả lời không ?
<vubuntor814> èo
<anyoneofus> vubuntor814: _Tux_ trả lời rồi kìa
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: ubuntu openbox
<GeekComp> vubuntor814: hoặc tải lubuntu
<_Tux_> xài đống app của lxde
<vubuntor814> còn câu đằng sau nữa bạn
<_Tux_> không dùng Ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: đầy vấn đề
 * _Tux_ nói ếu có cũng có ai tin đâu
<vubuntor814> ?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor814: bạn dùng Ubuntu với mục đích gì
<vubuntor814> tham khảo
<vubuntor814> vì mình chưa sử dụng bao giờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: hô hô
<vubuntor814> xem trên 7 ngày công nghệ thấy hay nên mình lên mạng xem thử
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor814> ?
<GeekComp> lại 7 ngày công nghệ
<RCua> okay
<vubuntor814> là sao
<RCua> vậy bạn down về, ghi ra đĩa CD bỏ vào dùng thử
<RCua> hay USB cũng được
<RCua> chạy trên live CD
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> đọc cái này đi bạn
<RCua> cấu hình kia thì chạy được nhưng chạy nhiều thứ sẽ hơi chậm 1 chút
<vubuntor814> oh!
<vubuntor814> à! mình hỏi xí
<RCua> ?
<nobawk> .g log ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> nobawk: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-vn/+archive/ppa
<vubuntor814> mình đăng kí TK launchpad
<bksupybot> Title: PPA for Ubuntu Việt Nam : “Ubuntu Việt Nam” team (at launchpad.net)
<RCua> ừm
<vubuntor814> nhưng nhấn continue nó không thấy báo là hoàn tất dk hay gì cả
<vubuntor814> đăng nhập thử thì không được
<RCua> continue ở đoạn nào ta..,..
<RCua> bạn thử vào hòm mail xem có mail gửi đến không
<vubuntor814> không bạn
<vubuntor814> mình test mail rùi
<RCua> okay, vậy đăng kí lại coi
<RCua> :3
<vubuntor814> mình vừa thử lại xong
<vubuntor814> khi nhấn continue thì nó refresh lại
<vubuntor814> thông tin vẫn còn
<vubuntor814> nhưng chả thấy báo gì cả?
<RCua> cái dó mình không rõ
<RCua> chắc lỗi của launchpad
<vubuntor814> uhm!
<vubuntor814> đĩa ubuntu mình tìm mua ở đây không có
<vubuntor814> mà mình download về nhưng lại không biết bug ra đĩa
<RCua> okay
<RCua> bạn có thể dùng unetbootin để ghi ra usb
<vubuntor814> nên thử DK nhận đĩa free
<vubuntor814> cuối cùng lại dk ko dc
<vubuntor814> bạn nào còn dư đĩa ubuntu có thể cho mình xin 1 đĩa đc không?
<vubuntor814> thanks nhìu!
<RCua> bạn có thể lên diễn đàn hỏi
<RCua> xem có ai ở gần chỗ bạn không
<vubuntor814> bạn cho mình link diễn đàn cái! thanks
<RCua> trên topic kia kìa
<_Tux_> .g nhận đĩa ubuntu gốc
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=102&t=12015
<bksupybot> Title: Nhận đĩa Ubuntu gốc 10.04 - 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor814> thanks bạn!
<vubuntor814> hix! ở HCM vs HN không ak!
<vubuntor814> không có ai ở gần cả? chán thiệt
<vubuntor814> chắc cứ XP mà xài quá @@!
<_Tux_> vubuntor814: chúc xài XP vui vẻ
 * _Tux_ mình cũng biết là sẽ thế mà hô hô
<GeekComp> vubuntor814: you ở đâủ
<vubuntor814> Plieku
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> dzậy là cùng quê
<vubuntor814> Kiếm người ở đây xài ubuntu khó quá
<vubuntor814> èo
 * GeekComp đang ở hn
<vubuntor814> nhà mình ở gần KS HAGL
<vubuntor814> bạn biết chỗ đó ko ?
<GeekComp> sặc
<vubuntor814> ?
<vubuntor814> sao sặc vậy?
<vubuntor601> ubuntu oi sao ket noi may chup hinh vao thi no nhan nhung lai ko xoa duoc cac hinh trong may chup hinh , co ai biet chi minh voi
<GeekComp> vubuntor601: what do you call?
<vubuntor601> may chup hinh cua minh cua minh la fujifilm
<vubuntor601> buồn thật bởi vì usb thi nhận và xóa dử liệu thì bình thường
<vubuntor455> cho minh hoi cai nay nha
<vubuntor455> minh dung lenh
<vubuntor455> sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<vubuntor455> de cai dat font chu cho ubuntu
<vubuntor455> thi no chay mot hoi va hien ra bang thong bao
<vubuntor455> va dung luon
<vubuntor455> ko chay nua
<vubuntor455> minh cung ko ranh cai nay lam
<vubuntor455> mong cac ban jup dum
<RCua> cứ kệ nó đấy
<RCua> hoặc ít ra bạn cũng phả copy cái thông báo vào đây chứ
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor455> no thong bao la mot cai hinh
<vubuntor455> de minh chup hinh dua cho cac ban
<vubuntor455> http://ca8.upanh.com/18.608.23045579.JIe0/screenshot.png
<vubuntor455> day la thong bao
<vubuntor455> cac ban xem jup
<RCua> bấm enter coi
<RCua> trông như cần điền captcha vào
<RCua> điền cái chữ kia
<t8ax> hình như fải ấn Tab
<vubuntor455> hj
<vubuntor455> minh an tab duoc roi
<vubuntor455> nay jo minh cu kich chuot mai
<vubuntor455> ma ko duoc
<vubuntor455> thank cac ban nhiu nha
<t8ax> :)
<vubuntor455> chuc cac ban mot ngay tot lanh
<t8ax> vâng chúc bạn cũng vậy :)
<vubuntor455> see u
<GeekComp> thank you
<GeekComp> you too
<t8ax> fsck u
<GeekComp> t8ax: miaj
<RCua> (:|
<t8ax> =))
<GeekComp> có thèng nào như t8ax ko nhỉ
<t8ax> chọc đi chém á
<GeekComp> nó mà nhìn lại log thì..
<t8ax> :| chắc ko đâu :|
<t8ax> cùng lắm nói là fsck GeekComp
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> kingofmakai:
<GeekComp> tên này đâu nhỉ
<t8ax> thôi đi đạo báo
<t8ax> híc
<GeekComp> Hôm ni ít người cần support nhỉ
<GeekComp> cứ tưởng sau vụ 7 ngày công nghệ nó phải đông đông lên tý
<vubuntor603> cac anh chi oi giup em voi
<vubuntor603> em dang tim ban giai nen cho he dieu hanh ubuntu
<vubuntor603> nhung em tim tren google ma mai ko tim thay la sao nhi?
<vubuntor603> hic
<t8ax> giải nén?
<t8ax> zip và rar?
<n2i> cách giải nén?
<vubuntor603> van
<vubuntor603> vang
<vubuntor603> khong
<t8ax> vào software center
<t8ax> gõ 7zip
<n2i> tìm trong máy cậu í
<vubuntor603> phan mem giai nen
<t8ax> rồi cài vào
<n2i> lên gg làm gì
<vubuntor603> a`
<vubuntor603> trong kho phan mem cua may a
<t8ax> sau đó tìm đến file zip, chuột fải rồi extract here..
<t8ax> vâng
<vubuntor603> anh oi!
<t8ax> !ask :| vubuntor603
<ubot2> Factoid 'ask :' not found
<t8ax> !ask | vubuntor603
<ubot2> vubuntor603: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor603> a` vang
<vubuntor603> de ti em cai xem sao nhe
<vubuntor603> em moi cai cai nay toi qua
<t8ax> cứ xem tự nhiên đi
<t8ax> cỡ 1 2 ngày lại chán liền ấy mà ;)
<n2i> LD
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> fải ko thím n2i ;)
<n2i> ờ
<t8ax> ơ náo, anh gọi mà ờ à?
<n2i> như tui thì cũng 1 2... năm
<n2i> :D
<t8ax> đi kiếm themes cài cho FF cho vui
<vubuntor603> cac bac oi! em cai dat 7zip roai nhung em tai yahoo ve dinh giai nen ma khong duoc
<t8ax> wtf? yahoo :o
<vubuntor603> co ai khong giup em voi
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor603
<ubot2> vubuntor603: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> đọc hết chỗ này đi bạn
<t8ax> rồi bạn sẽ hiểu việc bạn đang làm là cái gì :)
<vubuntor603> ok
<vubuntor660> các anh ơi
<vubuntor660> có ai không
<vubuntor660> màn hình nhà em bị thế này các anh xem giúp em nhé
<vubuntor660> http://miggiphotos.com/image.php
<bksupybot> Title:  (at miggiphotos.com)
<vubuntor660> http://post-fotos.com/image.php
<bksupybot> Title:  (at post-fotos.com)
<t8ax> copy link hình vậy ko xem đc đâu bạn :|
<t8ax> dùng FF thì click chuột fải vào, chọn Copy image location..
<vubuntor660> vẫn xem đc mà a
<vubuntor660> a xem cho e nhé
<t8ax> bạn xem đc nhưng ng` khác ko xem đc
<t8ax> click chuộ fải vào tấm hình rồi Copy image location rồi đưa link mới xem đc?
<vubuntor603> anh oi
<vubuntor603> em muon cht yahoo giong nhu win xp thi em lam nhu the nao a
<vubuntor603> chat yahoo
<vubuntor603> alo
<t8ax> empathy
<t8ax> pidgin
<vubuntor603> trong may co san roi phai khong anh?
<vubuntor603> nhung lam sao mo duoc no ra
<vubuntor603> cua em no ay bang tieng viet
<t8ax> thấy biểu tượng lá thư
<t8ax> ở góc màn hình ko?
<vubuntor603> a`
<vubuntor603> :d
<t8ax> ấn vô đó
<vubuntor603> em thay roi`
<t8ax> có chữ Set up Chat :)
<vubuntor603> ok
<vubuntor603> thanks anh na
<t8ax> vâng, có gì thắc mắc bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor603> :)
<vubuntor004> co ai khong em voi
<vubuntor004> em dang cai x-unikey
<vubuntor004> khi dang cai thi may hien len
<vubuntor004> X Input for Vietnamese X-Unikey is a input method module supporting Vietnamese on Linux platform. This package also includes the GTK2 front-end for your convenience.
<vubuntor004> trang thai
 * anyoneofus ko dùng x-unikey nên ko biết
<vubuntor004> loi phan phu thuoc khong dap ung
<anyoneofus> vubuntor004: bạn xài thử ibus đi
<vubuntor004> co ahy khong anh
<vubuntor004> co hay khong anh
<vubuntor004> vang
<vubuntor004> de em thu xem sao
<tuanht> mình đã dùng qua 3 cái là x-unikey, scim, ibus thì mình thấy ibus là tốt nhất
<anyoneofus> !ibus | vubuntor004
<ubot2> vubuntor004: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor004> anh oi
<vubuntor004> may em cai cai nay roi
<vubuntor004> lam sao de bat  cai nay len a
<vubuntor004> em vao phan trung tam phan mem
<vubuntor004> dinh thu tim xem
<vubuntor004> em go ibus thi no hien len chu go bo
<vubuntor004> chung to may em cung cai roi
<vubuntor004> nhung em ko biet vao de bat len nh the nao
<anyoneofus> vubuntor004: chỉ cần ấn Alt_F2 sau đó gõ ibus-daemon
<tuanht> cài thêm ibus-unikey nữa, còn lại thì hỏi gooogle đi, nhìu lắm
<vubuntor004> vang
<n2i> }U_changeDNS
<ntsasng> 32 mạng
<ntsasng> 23
<ntsasng> nghe bác hiếu nói là 10 ngày nữa có áo :x
<jetli> Các bác ơi làm quen với linux nên bắt đầu từ đâu?
<jetli> em đã cài Ubuntu ra rồi, nhwung nhìn vào chẳng biết làm gì với nó
<RCua> dùng nó?
<_Tux_> jetli: dùng
<n2i> cài xong thì xài thôi :D
<jetli> thua
<jetli> em không biết dùng bất cứ thứu gì
<jetli> sao dùng
<jetli> ?
<RCua> hmm
<RCua> bình thường bạn dùng máy tính làm việc gì
<n2i> nói thế thánh vật cậu à
<RCua> thì giờ làm việc đó
<RCua> thế thôi 3:
<n2i> Chắc phải viết app cho cậu ấy mới làm được! :D
<jetli> bác n2i là dân coding à?
 * RCua nhấp ngụm chè
<RCua> phè, nhạt thếch
<jetli> cho thêm ít muối
<jetli> lên vị ngay RCua
 * RCua đổ vào uống
<n2i> nâu nâu..
<n2i> nhưng tại sn cứ kêu là không biết làm gì mờ
<_Tux_> jetli: người thường
<_Tux_> dùng Linux vì không có tiền
 * _Tux_ nghèo đói
<jetli> em vì tò mò
<n2i> tưởng phải cho ít app nhúng vào để làm :D
<n2i> đùa thôi nhé!
<jetli> nhưng không biết làm gì với nó cả
<n2i> đơn giản nhất, nghe nhạc đi!
<jetli> còn tiền thì em không thiếu, 5-7k thì dùng cả đời
<jetli> nghe nhạc thì em ok rồi
<jetli> bác n2i: là dân coding à?
<jetli> bác đógn quên trên núi nào thế
<n2i> không có!
<jetli> cho em theo xách dép kiếm trác chút
<_Tux_> jetli: núi Thiếu lâm
<_Tux_> n2i: tuyệt dục đã nhiều năm
<_Tux_> giờ có búa đập cũng vô tác dụng
<jetli> uow
<_Tux_> :))
<jetli> hâm mộ quá
<jetli> thế hệ thống nắn dòng của bác ấy thuộc chủng nào bác
<jetli> ++ hay --?
<_Tux_> jetli: +-
<jetli> :))
<n2i> lol mấy bợm
<jetli> xăng pha nhớt à bác n2i: ơi
<n2i> jetli: có em gái hông? biểu đến đây chạy thử xem xăng nhớt thế nào ;)
<jetli> không dám đâu
<jetli> giao trứng vào tay ác
<n2i> chị gái cũng được, tuổi <= 22
<n2i> :D
<n2i> có giao đâu
<n2i> kiểm nghiệm xăng nhớt thôi mà! :D
<n2i> =))
<jetli> thôi đi bác ái cũng có giá đó
<jetli> sao phải khổ thế
<_Tux_> jetli: n2i được gọi là thím
<jetli> mà <=22 bác 88 à?
<_Tux_> nhưng có trêm
<_Tux_> cơ mà
<_Tux_> chẳng để làm gì
<_Tux_> :))
<jetli> chết thím n2i
<jetli> mà nhiệm vụ chính của em lên đây là tần sư học đạo mà
<jetli> các bác chỉ em phát
<jetli> bắt đầu từ đâu bây giờ
<vubuntor681> chaof cacs a
<vubuntor681> cho em em hoir
<jetli> các bác chỉ cho em 1 con đường sáng với, không ở đây tối mò mò
<jetli> bác vubuntor681  cứ hỏi
<jetli> anh em ai trả lwoif được thì giúp
<n2i> jetli: thế chỉ cái gì bây giờ?
<n2i> hỏi thế thánh vật
<vubuntor681> cho em hỏi em muốn đổi lệnh Alt + F2 lúc đầu thành root@server thì làm thế nào ạ
<jetli> các bác đến với linux thế nào
<jetli> và làm sao để bro như các bác
<n2i> oải, không giám!
<vubuntor681> híc
<vubuntor681> :-s
<vubuntor441> các bác ơi
<n2i> quan trọng là cái mục đích của cậu í chứ
<vubuntor441> giúp em với
<vubuntor681> em hỏi giả lời em cái coi nào
<vubuntor681> :-s
<vubuntor681> giả lời em cái đã nào
<vubuntor681> cứ lo nghe khen :-ss
<n2i> ko hiểu câu hỏi lắm
<n2i> alt+f2 là run dialog mà
<vubuntor681> tức là
<vubuntor441> trong win xp thì khi kiểm tra xem co xung đột phần cứng khonong ta vào manager
<vubuntor681> lúc đầu Alt + F2 thì nó sẽ có một dòng gì ở đầu ý
<vubuntor681> nhưng em muốn chuyển cái dòng đó thành root@server
<vubuntor441> thế trong ubuntu thì ta vào phần nào để kiểm tra ạ
<n2i> dòng nào nhẩy? :-/
<vubuntor681> thì làm sao ạ
<jetli> thì bác vubuntor681 cứ logon với root permiss là xong
<vubuntor681> lúc a nhấn Alt + F2 rồi nhấn thêm 1 cái nưuax
<_Tux_> mô phật chẳng hiểu bạn vubuntor681 định làm gì
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor681> để em nói
<vubuntor681> này
<n2i> phật mô! :D
<vubuntor441> máy tính em ko có âm thanh
<vubuntor681> tức là em ấn Alt + F2 rồi nhấn thêm 1 lệnh nữa
<vubuntor681> được chưa
<vubuntor681> sau đó thì nó hiện ra 1 cái bảng
<vubuntor441> em thử kiểm tra xem có xung đột không ấy mà
<n2i> vubuntor441: không có đâu, chắc thế
<vubuntor441> híc
<vubuntor681> nhÆ°ng em
<vubuntor681> đây
<vubuntor681> xem cái clip này các anh hiểu
<vubuntor681> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1leou1vqE4&feature=related
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - How To: Install SHOUTcast server on Linux (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor681> em muốn có dòng root@server
<vubuntor681> ơe đầu clip đó
<vubuntor681> :D
<jetli> su
<n2i> muốn ngồi trong terminal với cái root đó hả?
<jetli> vubuntor681: su
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> những siêu nhân :))
<jetli> ý bác _Tux_  là sao?
<vubuntor681> híc
<vubuntor681> :-s
<vubuntor681> các a nói chả hiểu gì
<vubuntor681> em hỏi 1 đường
<vubuntor681> giả lời 1 nẻo
<n2i> vẫn chưa hiểu 681 muôn gì
<jetli> nếu là root gõ lệnh không cần quan tâm đến permiss
<vubuntor681> :-s
<vubuntor681> híc
<vubuntor681> các bac không hiểu à :((
<vubuntor681> huhuhu
<jetli> bác vubuntor681: đầu tiên bác ctrl+alt+t
<vubuntor681> cái đấy
<jetli> sudo passwd root
<vubuntor681> có tác dụng gì
<vubuntor681> rồi
<vubuntor681> làm gì nưuax
<jetli> gõ vào mật khảu hiện thòi của c\bác
<vubuntor681> xong ok ha
<vubuntor681> ?
<jetli> sau đó gõ vào mật khảu mà bác muốn đặt cho root
<jetli> retype
<jetli> vậy l;à đặt pass cho root đã xong
<jetli> ok chÆ°a
<jetli> vubuntor681:
<vubuntor681> chả hiểu
<vubuntor681> nói gì
<vubuntor681> :-/
<n2i> =))
<jetli> bật terminal lên
<vubuntor681> thấy
<jetli> sudo passwd root
<vubuntor681> đầu clip không
<n2i> vubuntor681: xài U được bao lâu rồi?
<jetli> cái đó đơn giản
<jetli> có gì đâu
<vubuntor681> U chưa đầy 1 tuần
<vubuntor681> :-o
<n2i> ý là muốn có cái root@server phải không?
<vubuntor681> yesss
<vubuntor681> đúng
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor681> có cái chữ đó
<vubuntor681> để ghõ lệnh
<vubuntor681> :D
<n2i> để làm gì?
<vubuntor681> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c1leou1vqE4&feature=related
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - How To: Install SHOUTcast server on Linux (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor681> làm như clip nè
<vubuntor681> :d
<n2i> bình thường cũng gõ lệnh được mà?
<vubuntor681> bt là nó hiện chữ là
<n2i> không có cái root@server đó thì sudo ấy
<jetli> root@server ->server là tên máy tính người ta đặt
<vubuntor681> tenmaytinh@... gì gì ý
<n2i> server là tên máy tính
<n2i> root là người dùng
<vubuntor681> híc
<vubuntor681> hôm nọ
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: echo PS1="root@server"
<_Tux_> quá nhanh
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor681> có 1 anh ở trên Ubuntu
<vubuntor681> ghõ lệnh đó
<_Tux_> nhầm
<_Tux_> export
<vubuntor681> mà em quên mất
<vubuntor681> :-s
<jetli> thua ông _Tux_
<vubuntor681> echo PS1="root@server"
<vubuntor681> là sao
<vubuntor681> :-/
<vubuntor681> nan qua
<vubuntor681> :-s
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: export PS1="root@server # "
<_Tux_> có ngay như clip
<_Tux_> :D
<n2i> (chém! :D)
<vubuntor681> thôi chán
<vubuntor681> ngồi ghõ
<vubuntor681> hồi mỏi cả tay
<vubuntor681> chả làm nũa
<vubuntor681> :D
<jetli> thua ông vubuntor681
<vubuntor681> các ông
<vubuntor681> nói tôi không hiểu
<vubuntor681> thôi chuyển sang
<vubuntor681> hack CC
<vubuntor681> :))
<n2i> _Tux_ trổ tài đi ;)
<jetli> hack hay thế à?
<vubuntor681> kakaka
<vubuntor681> tặng a em con CC
<vubuntor681> :))
<jetli> nếu là hacker thực thụ thì hâm mộ
<vubuntor681> có sợ C15 nó chộp không
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: <- hacker là đây
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> ;))
<n2i> hô hô..
<jetli> bác _Tux_  cuwoif đểu thế không tốt đâu
<vubuntor681> hack đâu
<vubuntor681> ngồi nghịch
<vubuntor681> mày mò
<vubuntor681> để làm bảo mật web
<vubuntor414> cac bac oi
<vubuntor681> phải bị hack
<vubuntor414> cho em hoi
<_Tux_> jetli: em cười bình thường đó chứ
<vubuntor681> rồi hack web họ
<vubuntor681> thì mới bik bảo mật cho web mình
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: ôi chuyên gia bảo mật :))
<vubuntor681> :))
<xiaomei> C4NoC: anh Ca oi
<vubuntor681> ôi ông Tũ vãi quá
<n2i> :)
<vubuntor681> :-ss
<vubuntor681> khen hoài à
 * _Tux_ hách cờ vubuntor681 quả thật vãi đ
<vubuntor681> :-ss
<vubuntor681> này sock
<vubuntor681> vừa thôi
<vubuntor681> :-s
<jetli> sai lầm xứng đáng để có đứng dậy khong pahir để cười nhạo
<vubuntor681> yess
<vubuntor681> :-s
<_Tux_> jetli: vâng
<_Tux_> nhưng mà một số người
<n2i> ai nhạo đâu?
<jetli> em xin lỗi bác nếu có gì đó quá khích
<xiaomei> C4NoC: úi
<_Tux_> cứ làm những việc *phi thường*
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor681> thôi...............................................................................................
<vubuntor414> bac oi
<vubuntor414> bac oi
<vubuntor681> stop he
<_Tux_> sao khỏi thế gian cười nhạo
<vubuntor414> cho em hoi teo cai
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor414: ok
<vubuntor681> sờ tóp he
<jetli> ok
<vubuntor414> bay gio
<vubuntor414> em dag cai Ubuntu
<vubuntor414> tren Virtual Box
<jetli> không có tiếng
<vubuntor414> cai con chuot no bi treo
<vubuntor414> ko di chuyen dc
<vubuntor681> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: rút ra cắm lại
<vubuntor414> lam the nao a??
<vubuntor681> restart
<vubuntor681> ngay lập tớp
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: bạn hacker
<_Tux_> làm ơn yên lặng
<vubuntor414> cai dat lai dug ko??
<_Tux_> cho *người mới dùng* còn hỏi
<_Tux_> vubuntor414: không cần
<_Tux_> chuột trong Ubuntu
<_Tux_> hay Win ?
<xiaomei> _Tux_: e chào anh
<jetli> ông vubuntor414 khi cần thì không thấy lên tiếng
<_Tux_> xiaomei: a chào em :D
<jetli> bác sĩ đang thăm khám kìa
<vubuntor414> Ubuntu
<xiaomei> _Tux_:  em muốn đá cái máy in trên U quá
<_Tux_> xiaomei: vụ máy in nhờ nobawk nè
<xiaomei> _Tux_: trưa em vừa in tốt, mà h nó lại dở chứng
<_Tux_> vubuntor414: *đơ* như thế nào
<jetli> bác chuyển sang máy win xem nó có bình thườn không
<vubuntor414> no bi do con chuot thoi
<_Tux_> xiaomei: đối xử với nó tàn bạo 1 chút
 * _Tux_ đạp cho nó phát
<vubuntor681> các bac admin ở đây cho em làm chung
<_Tux_> có khi lại in được
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor681> web với
<vubuntor681> quảng cáo
<vubuntor681> web cho các bac
<vubuntor681> được không nhỉ
<vubuntor681> :p
<vubuntor681> cho xin cái logo
<vubuntor414> yen lang cho nguoi ta 1 chut dc ko???
<_Tux_> vubuntor414: *đơ* kiểu gì ?
<vubuntor681> của các bac để đặt qaugr cáo
<_Tux_> vubuntor681: xéo đi
<vubuntor414> dag co van de day ne
<vubuntor414> bac oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor414: cài VirtualBox
<vubuntor414> sau khi dung phim tab
<_Tux_> Virtualbox additional vào chưa ?
<vubuntor414> em den cho cai ban phim cho Ubuntu thi no keu
<vubuntor414> bi loi flie gi do trog o dia
<xiaomei> _Tux_: :(
<vubuntor414> no bat minh phai quit
<xiaomei> nobawk: anh có rảnh hong, chỉ em chút à
<jetli> bác vubuntor414 dùng đĩa hay tệp ISO
<jetli> ?
<vubuntor414> dia a
<vubuntor414> live CD
<xiaomei> RCua: ?
<jetli> có nghĩa là không cài được?
<vubuntor414> dug roi a
<jetli> chứ không phải vào trong U rồi mà bị đơ
<jetli> ?
<vubuntor414> vang
<jetli> lên mạng down lại tệp ISO về
<vubuntor414> do trong khi cai
<jetli> dùng cho khỏe
<vubuntor414> no bao bi hong loi gi do
<jetli> có thể đĩa lỗi hoặc đầu kén đĩa
<vubuntor414> vay voi truong hop dau ken dia lam the nao a??
<vubuntor414> cho em hoi :D
<jetli> thì vất đầu đi thay cái mới
<jetli> :D
<jetli> thay mắt đọc
<jetli> em chịu
<vubuntor414> thao nao cai Virtual Box keu co dau dia ko thich hop
<jetli> thôi lên mạng lấy tệp ISO về cho khỏe
<jetli> khi cài ra máy thực thì dùng USB
<jetli> là ok
<vubuntor414> chi so loi thoi
<vubuntor414> ok
<jetli> deck cần CD
<vubuntor414> thanks bac cai :)
<n2i> ủa, virualbox thì liên quan gì đầu đọc?
<vubuntor414> no keu cai gi do ve dau dia
<jetli> virtualbox có nhận ổ CD ngoài làm ổ CD để boot
<vubuntor414> co
<jetli> đang nói với bác n2i
<n2i> việc gì phải cho nó nhận cdrom ngoài như thế?
<n2i> fang cho nó cái iso là ok rồi
<vubuntor414> nhug den buoc cai ban phim cho Ubuntu thi no keu hong file
<vubuntor414> :((
<jetli> thế em mới xúi bác ấy đi lấy tệp ISO về
<n2i> check lại file iso đó đi
<n2i> check sum í
<jetli> trước đó bác ấy dùng đĩa CD
<n2i> nó có md5 chỗ tải àm
<jetli> cài vào máy ảo
<n2i> à
<n2i> nghĩa là chưa tải iso phổng?
<n2i> tiêc thương gì ~700M mà không tải! :D
<jetli> nếu thích thì có thể dùng UltraISO để tạo tệp ISO từ đĩa CD
<jetli> nhưng em sợ đĩa của bác ấy có vấn đề nên không xúi
<xiaomei> _Tux_: máy in trên U rắc rối quá . Hồi trưa em nhờ anh Cá sửa in ok roài, về h cần làm nó lại đơ ra k chạy
<_Tux_> xiaomei: hix, anh mù tịt vụ máy in này
<xiaomei> _Tux_: khổ quá đi, em in trên 9.04 ấy hong sao, từ bữa cài 10.04 in hong nổi
<xiaomei> _Tux_:  lần nào in, nhờ chuyên gia lần đó
<n2i> thuê hẳn đi em:D
<xiaomei> :)
<xiaomei> toàn chuyên gia tận SG
<jetli> Các bác ơi quay lại chuyện của em đê
<jetli> làm sao để pro được như các bác
<jetli> ?
<jetli> bác n2i bác _Tux_
<jetli> mà hầu như em mù tịt về Ubuntu
<_Tux_> jetli: học học nữa, hộc máu
<jetli> hộc cũng chơi
<_Tux_> jetli: thì học đê
<_Tux_> :))
<jetli> bác _Tux_ chỉ em vài đường cơ bản với
<_Tux_> jetli: google :)
<jetli> bạn nhà tin rồi (bắt chước bạn nhà nông)
<jetli> nhưng khoogn ăn thua bác ạ
<jetli> mà các bác muốn dấu nghề thì thôi vậy
<_Tux_> jetli: đôi lúc người ta mất nhiều thời gian chọn việc bắt đâu từ đâu
<_Tux_> hơn là học
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> jetli: kiến thức thì miễn phí
<_Tux_> thời gian thì không
<jetli> không phải đôi khi mà là luôn luôn <đối với em>
<_Tux_> jetli: vậy thì đừng học gì nữa
<_Tux_> đơn giản muốn thành cái gì
<_Tux_> thì hãy trở thành cái đó
<_Tux_> thế thôi
<jetli> xét về tổi đòi em U20
<_Tux_> còn nghĩ /me đang dấu nghề thì tùy
 * _Tux_ ếu quan tâm
<jetli> xét tuổi tri thức em mới sinh
<jetli> sao dừng học được
<jetli> em đùa thôi
<jetli> không có ác ý, chỉ khích tướng thôi
<vubuntor422> cho hỏi cách cài font unicode cho linux
<vubuntor422> ai có thể hướng dẫn mình dc ko :-s
<vubuntor918> chỉ giúp mình cài d-com 3g của vietel trên ubuntu
<jetli> sang window lấy ít phông Unicode sang là xong
<n2i> 422 cài gói ttf-freefont vào
<n2i> cả mớ mà
<n2i> ttf-droid chẳng hạn
<jetli> phông bên window đẹp nhất
<kaka86> vubuntor918:  forum !
<n2i> đùa
<vubuntor422> chả bik lấy cái nào :-s
<n2i> nghe biểu MAC đẹp nhất
<jetli> tahoma, time new roman, courier new
<jetli> ..........
<kaka86> hi, o day co ai hoc ben "buu chinh vien thong" khong vay ?
<jetli> MAC được cái vỏ còn phông em thấy cũng chuối
<vubuntor422> hix để mò
<n2i> mớ font hoa hòe nghệ thuật bây giờ cũng khai sinh từ MAC ra đấy
<vubuntor918> mình mua dcom 3g của vietel và trong đó có chứa tập tin  MobilePartner.tar.gz chỉ mình cách cài với
<jetli> à vậy là nông cạn rồi
<jetli> bác vubuntor918 giải nén nó ra coi sao?
<jetli> có gì ở trong?
<n2i> ông Jobs kể là sau khi bị duổi khỏi trường cao đẳng lang thang đang rảnh nên học cách viết chữ đẹp
<n2i> sau đó làm MAC mới trổ tài đó
<jetli> thiệt à bác
<jetli> hâm mộ ghê
<n2i> rồi phán là mớ font đẹp sau đó "được " window kế tục
<vubuntor918> thú thật là mình cũng chưa rành lắm, mới cài à. có hướng dẫn nhưng mình không hiểu như sau --How to Install---------------------- *You need login as root* 1. Run "install" in TERMINAL to install MobilePartner    eg: # bash /<path>/install     2. If you had installed this software in your system before, you will get a prompt: "The software is exist, do you want overwrites? ([Y]/[N])", enter "y" to ov
<jetli> thế còn gì nữa?
<n2i> nó bảo rành rành còn gì
<n2i> jetli: nghi vấn sao?
<jetli> em chả nghi vấn gì cả
<vubuntor918> nhưng mình mới học nên chưa hiểu và chưa làm được
<jetli> em thấy nó báo "...exits"
<jetli> thì cài làm chi nũa
<jetli> vậy thôi
<n2i> nó bảo đó thôi
<n2i> chạy với quyền root
<n2i> chay _tiếp file install trogn đó để cài
<n2i> nếu đã cài rồi thì nó hỏi có oversrites không?
<jetli> y
<n2i> y/n?
<n2i> hết!
<n2i> dcom bây giờ có vụ này cho linux nữa à
<n2i> hay _nhỉ
<n2i> sắm cái xài đỡ vậy
<n2i> mà so vịt teo vs vnpt bố nào hơn?
<jetli> bác n2i làm gì vậy?
<vubuntor918> và còn như thế này nữa
<vubuntor918> --How to run-------------------------- * From shortcut in desktop  * Run MobilePartner in your install path    eg: # /<install path>/MobilePartner  * Plug in your device, it will run automatically(Not supported in Xandros)
<jetli> thìa mênh là Ubuntu mà
<jetli> quan tâm chi
<n2i> nó bảo cài xong rồi, thì đút nó vào, sẽ tự dodoongj chạy
<n2i> jetli: ?
<jetli> bác n2i làm gì vậy?
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor918> mình chỉ xài dcom nếu không cài được coi như  bỏ ubuntu
<n2i> vubunto918: nó hướng dẫn đpsr
<n2i> cứ làm theo thôi
<vubuntor422> em đang xài xfce
<jetli> thế bác vubuntor918 đang dùng gì chat đó?
<vubuntor422> đánh lệnh sudo apt-get ko dc
<vubuntor918> mình thấy thích  ubuntu hơn win
<vubuntor422> vậy xfce nó xài lệnh gì vậy :(
<jetli> xfce??? XUbuntu
<jetli> ?
<jetli> bác vubuntor422
<n2i> nếu xài Ubuntu thì như nhau cả
<vubuntor422> ko bik cách coi nó xài nền gì :(
<jetli> uname -a
<n2i> vubuntor422: hơ hơ
<n2i> cài OS mà không biết đang xài gì
<jetli> n2i: biết đâu đang ngồi máy của bạn
<vubuntor422> thú thật là em lấy cái source làm bootroom bên TQ qua làm
<jetli> uname -a
<jetli> coi nó là gì?
<vubuntor422> tại vì nó có thể chuyển wa lại giữa commands và GUI
<vubuntor422> nó chỉ ghi là linux server .....
<jetli> bác vubuntor422 lấy ở đâu vậy?
<vubuntor422> thư mục fonts của linux thường nằm ở đâu vậy
<jetli> home/.fonts
<jetli> không có thì tạo
<jetli> ctrl+h
<jetli> trong nautilus
<vubuntor422> bản linux em đang xài dc lấy từ http://www.netzonesoft.com/en/
<bksupybot> Title: Diskless | NetZoneSoft (at www.netzonesoft.com)
<vubuntor422> đó là 1 hãng thiết kế cung cấp soft nxd dùng để làm 1 phòng máy bootroom ko ổ cứng
<vubuntor422> home/.fonts << có dấu . trước chữ fonts à
<jetli> có
<n2i> vubuntor422: hơi nhầm
<n2i> ~/.fonts cơ
<t8ax> nhầm
<jetli> nếu home bằng nautilus thì khác gì nhau đâu bác
<jetli> ?
<t8ax> C:/Windows/Fonts <--
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor422> ngang hàng với thằng etc à
<jetli> oh thua
<n2i> /home/.fonts <> /home/jetli/.fonts
<n2i> /home/.fonts <> /home/jetli/.fonts = ~/.fonts
<jetli> nếu chọn trên panel thì home ~ với jetli
<t8ax> 2 bạn đều sai
<t8ax> ~/Videos/PornHD/JAV/Phimnguoilon.exe
<t8ax> vậy mới chuẩn
<n2i> t8ax: sai luôn
<n2i> window dùng dấu \ làm path
<n2i> khong phải /
<t8ax> ếu thấy ~ đằng trc àh :(
<jetli> nhưng đang trong linux thì vậy là ok
<jetli> mà trên win thì không có ~
<n2i> UT nhẩy! :D
<jetli> à ổng nói mất rồi
<n2i> t8ax: vụ C:/Window í
<jetli> bó
<t8ax> ờ
<t8ax> nhầm nhọt tý
<jetli> bới bèo ra bọ
<vubuntor210> ai chi em cach chinh lai gio tren linux voi
<vubuntor210> em chi? chinh dc co date thoi
<vubuntor210> ko chinh dc gio :(
<nobawk> xiaomei: gì thế em
<nobawk> vubuntor210: ko chỉnh đc h như lào?
<nobawk> vubuntor210: vào cái lịch chọn unlock rồi chỉnh gì thì chỉnh
<vubuntor210> em bam vao cai dong ho no ra cai Orage
<nobawk> mà tốt nhất là bỏ tích ở cái UTC đi
<nobawk> đang dùng bản ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor210> roi chi? chinh dc ngay thang thoi
<nobawk> lubuntu?
<nobawk> xunbuntu?
<nobawk> đang dùng bản ubuntu nào?
<vubuntor210> Xfce4
<nobawk> xfce chắc phải chơi kiểu khác hé hé
<nobawk> .g change time xfce4
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://grok.lsu.edu/Article.aspx?articleid=5735
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Xfce: Change the time and date - GROK Knowledge Base (at grok.lsu.edu)
<vubuntor210> kiu nao :-s
<vubuntor210> system ko co muc time and date
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> vubuntor210: thử cái này xem
<nobawk> vubuntor210: sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<vubuntor210> sudo: ntpdate: command not found
<vubuntor210> hinh nhu sudo ko dc :(
<vubuntor210> thu yum cung ko
<vubuntor210> ko bik thang nay no xai lenh gi
<nobawk> sudo apt-get install ntp?
<vubuntor210> sudo: apt-get: command not found
<nobawk> có phải ubuntu ko vậy?
<nobawk> uname -a
<nobawk> nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor210> Linux webserver 2.6.24.7-s32.1 #1 SMP Thu Aug 14 14:16:15 CST 2008 i686 AMD Sempron(tm)   2200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux
<nobawk> lsb_release
<nobawk> cat /etc/issue
<vubuntor210> bash: lsb_release: command not found
<vubuntor210> thang nay em lay tu cai goi' cai` mang bootroom cua em :P
<vubuntor210> tai no co the xai command hay GUI
<nobawk> hehe
<vubuntor210> chu ubuntu ko co dc nhu thang nay
<vubuntor210> :(
<nobawk> thế thì hỏi lại xem có phải ubuntu ko :3
<nobawk> ko có đc như thằng này là sao?
<vubuntor210> 1 la gui luon - 2 la command ko
<nobawk> ubuntu cũng có thể vừa dùng gui vừa dùng command
<nobawk> vubuntor210: which yum
<nobawk> vubuntor210: nó nói cái gì?
<vubuntor210> which: no yum in (/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin)
<nobawk> hmmm
<vubuntor210> ubuntu co the logout ra man hinh commands dc ko
<nobawk> thế thì chả hiểu bạn đang dùng distro gì :3
<vubuntor210> ban em dang xai
<vubuntor210> luc boot vao no ra command
<vubuntor210> muon vao gui thi danh x
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> vubuntor210: ờ thế thì chắc ko phải ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor210> ubuntu co the lam the ko
<vubuntor210> em doi wa ubuntu lun
<vubuntor210> thang nay la. qua'
<nobawk> dc
<vubuntor210> ntn anh nobawk
<vubuntor210> co bai`nao huong dan ko
<nobawk> vubuntor210: mà máy xịn thì vào GuI luôn đi
<nobawk> ko thì tắt GUI đi
<nobawk> lúc nào cần thì gõ startx
<nobawk> thế thôi :3
<vubuntor210> may ram co 512
<vubuntor210> can thi moi vao GUI thoi
<nobawk> ram 512
<nobawk> thì dùng lubuntu đi
<vubuntor210> thiet lap xong thi thoat GUI de commands thoi
<nobawk> vào gui, rồi dùng comand line cũng đc
<nobawk> khác gì đâu
<nobawk> kill X
<nobawk> logout
<xiaomei> nobawk: nãy em hỏi cái máy in
<nobawk> kinda
<vubuntor210> ua? vay la ubuntu danh lenh kill x
<vubuntor210> la no ra commands a
<nobawk> ubuntu đánh lệnh đó chưa chắc đã ra
<nobawk> phải stop cái gdm
<vubuntor210> =.="
<nobawk> stop gdm rồi kill X nó ra command line
<vubuntor210> roi sao vao lai GUI
<nobawk> hoặc muốn chuyển qua command line thì Ctrl + alt + 1
<nobawk> vubuntor210: đã nói
<nobawk> vubuntor210: phải stop cái login manager
<nobawk> vubuntor210: kill X
<vubuntor210> ra command line roi
<nobawk> kill -9 X
<nobawk> ờ há
<vubuntor210> muon vao lai gui thi danh lenh gi
 * nobawk chuồn
<nobawk> startx
<nobawk> vubuntor210: thôi tự đọc đi
<nobawk> mấy cái abc này chỉ bạn mất thời gian quá
<vubuntor210> de tim hieu them :)
 * C4NoC tát vỡ mỏ afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: đi cà phê từ chiề giờ về
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: còn đang say cà phê
<xiaomei> nobawk: náy em vẫn bị llõi máy in nên hỏi anh, h nó chạy được rồi ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-29
<vubuntor199> tôi cài xserver-xorg-core
<vubuntor199> và gnome-core
<vubuntor199> giờ tiếp theo cài cái init
<vubuntor199> mà quên tên gói rồi
<nobawk> gdm?
<vubuntor199> mình cài ubuntu server
<vubuntor199> rồi cài gói xsever-xorg-core
<vubuntor199> tiếp đến: gnome-core
<vubuntor199> giờ cần gói init
<vubuntor199> mà quên tên của nó rồi
<[nobawk]> vubuntor199, cai` gdm vao
<vubuntor633> ls
<vubuntor633> rm -rf /
<anyoneofus> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<vubuntor199> sao im ắng quaq1
<GeekComp> quá im ắng
<GeekComp> các bố chưa có dậy
<anyoneofus> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<GeekComp> anyoneofus: thích nghịch bot nhể?
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: :D
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> có ai ở nhà k?
<daovanhoi> cho e hỏi cái?
<vubuntor122> bac nao giup e bat wifi o laptop Toshiba vs
<vubuntor122> hien nay chi vao win moi bat dc
<vubuntor122> chu dung U thi chiu
<daovanhoi> ẹc
<daovanhoi> chú cứ vào ubuntu
<daovanhoi> cắm dây mạng vào
<daovanhoi> vào system
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: lung tung gì đấy
<daovanhoi> admin
<daovanhoi> add diver
<daovanhoi> thế là ok
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> e hỏi bác geek cái
<daovanhoi> em cài eclipse
<GeekComp> vubuntor122: bạn nói rõ hơn xem
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: cứ hỏi
<vubuntor122> ukm
<vubuntor122> thi khi dung win minh co phim Fn + F8 de bat tat wifi
<vubuntor122> nhung khi dung U thi chiu
<GeekComp> dùng U cũng thế
<vubuntor122> an mai ma k thay dc gi ka
<GeekComp> U không thay đổi
<vubuntor122> uhm
<vubuntor122> chi vao win thi bat dc
<Lokiheero> chỉnh trong hotkey ấy
<vubuntor122> chu vao U thi mo mai ma cung bo tay
<vubuntor122> chỉnh ntn bác ơi
<GeekComp> vậy là bạn đã bật phím chức năng mà không bật được wifi
<GeekComp> chụp hộ mình cái ảnh network manager cái
<vubuntor122> oh
<vubuntor122> gui anh ntn các bác ơi
<GeekComp> bạn up đại lên host ảnh nào đó
<GeekComp> rồi dán link vô đây
<vubuntor122> hiaz ak
<vubuntor122> http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/RJAKfbC1Y2Yenhbi8Zrv_g?feat=directlink
<bksupybot> Title: Picasa Web Albums - Giang Dn (at picasaweb.google.com)
<vubuntor122> tiện thể giúp mình cách bật cái thông báo tin nhắn đến trong pidgin cái, hôm nọ chả pít nghịch kiểu gì mất rùi
<GeekComp> móa
<GeekComp> bạn up lên đâu up lên picasa
<GeekComp> mạng mình lởm
<vubuntor199> làm sao truy cập đến máy tính khác trong mạng LAN
<vubuntor199> thí dụ trong window là \\tenmaytinh
<kingofmakai> cài samba đi
<dungwd> command thì sao
<dungwd> bình thường đâu cần cài samba, mình cũng click chuột mở được mà
<dungwd> nhưng mình muốn dùng command
<kingofmakai> :-?
<dungwd> nghĩa là mình share 1 thư mục từ window
<dungwd> mình muốn truy cập qua copy
<kingofmakai> hình như phải cài samba mới share được kiểu đó
<vubuntor496> da
<vubuntor496> chau ko
<vubuntor496> biet pan vung  cung
<n2i> vubuntor496: ?
<dungwd> tại sao cũng làm y chang như vậy
<dungwd> mà bên 10.10 chạy được
<dungwd> bên 10.04 chạy hỏng dc
<dungwd> hu hu
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> dungwd: ;-?
<dungwd> dns
<dungwd> bind9
<GeekComp> oác
<dungwd> trong lệnh nslookup
 * GeekComp núp
<dungwd> sao vậy?
<dungwd> sao vậy ta
<dungwd> tự nhiên thoát
<daovanhoi> bac tux
<daovanhoi> bac n2i
<daovanhoi> giúp e với
<daovanhoi> nhanh lên
<daovanhoi> giúp em
<daovanhoi> bác rcua?
<daovanhoi> K AI GIÚP E À?
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: thiệt là bó tây vs chú
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> thank bác geek
<daovanhoi> em cài gói eclipes xong
<vubuntor481> thìa sao
<GeekComp> ukm
<GeekComp> sao nữa
<daovanhoi> nhưng nó k thấy trong mục program
<daovanhoi> em cài bằng gói tar.gz bác à
<GeekComp> đọc cái Read me chưa
<GeekComp> lệnh nó thực hiện đúng chứ
<daovanhoi> đọc rồi
<GeekComp> mà sao ko cài apt cho nhanh gọn lẹ
<daovanhoi> nó nói gì ấy
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> em chạy lênh
<daovanhoi> nó chạy bt
<daovanhoi> báo là xong
<daovanhoi> nhưng chẳng thấy mất múi gì cả
<daovanhoi> vào sof center nó báo chưa cài
<GeekComp> nhiều tar ball phải có thêm câu lệnh nào đó nữa mới vô đk mục mny
<GeekComp> menu
<daovanhoi> vào cái kiacungx chưa
<daovanhoi> cái spm ấy
<daovanhoi> sao bác?
<GeekComp> tốt nhất và nhanh nhất là cài từ repo đi
<daovanhoi> huhu
 * GeekComp không cài cái eclipse theo kiểu nầy nên hok bik
<GeekComp> thoai cố gắng đê
<GeekComp> chú có mạng ngon là tốt rồi
<daovanhoi> bác cái theo sof center
<GeekComp> xài U ko có mạng bực mềnh lắm
<daovanhoi> thanks bác
<daovanhoi> hihi
<GeekComp> xài cái apt-fast cho nhanh
<GeekComp> tÆ°Æ¡ng tá»± apt-get
<GeekComp> trên zxc232 có đó
<GeekComp> vô mà xem
<vubuntor331> a loo :D
<_Tux_> b loo
<bkphenny> _Tux_: 03:33Z <n2i|Away> tell _Tux_ coi hộ cái này http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=39816 trông khá hay, nhưng nó đòi API gì đó mà hồi đêm sn mới nhắc tới
<bksupybot> Title: AUR (en) - imgurder (at aur.archlinux.org)
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> bac greek
<daovanhoi> giúp em với
 * _Tux_ lại daovanhoi lol
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> thông cảm cho em
<daovanhoi> e cài eclipse
<daovanhoi> mà nó báo lỗi
<daovanhoi> bác chỉ cho e
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> gauluoi@GAULUOI:~$ sudo apt-get install eclipse [sudo] password for gauluoi:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<daovanhoi> đó bác
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: tự xử đê
<daovanhoi> là sao mà e k biết
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> bác lại tử xử
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: google đi
<daovanhoi> bày e xíu đi
<daovanhoi> hix
<_Tux_> chỉ độ vài s là xong
<_Tux_> còn lười
<daovanhoi> chiều này e quần nát google rồi
<_Tux_> chống chế
<daovanhoi> cả cái jedit
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: đệt
<daovanhoi> cái eclip
<daovanhoi> netbean
<_Tux_> đừng lừa nhau thế
<daovanhoi> mà k có cái nào ok cả
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> bác
<daovanhoi> huhu
<_Tux_> (/me support nhiều rồi nhé)
<_Tux_> lỗi này quá phổ dụng
<_Tux_> ubuntu-vn đầy ra
<daovanhoi> ui
<_Tux_> lười nói mẹ là lười
<_Tux_> còn chống chế
 * _Tux_ chán
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> hix
<daovanhoi> huhu
<_Tux_> nhiều bạn cứ thích vật vả hỏi han
<_Tux_> trong khi nếu tự google thì xong mẹ rồi
<_Tux_> nhiều lúc chưa tìm nhưng vẫn cứ nói *đã google*
<_Tux_> lol
 * _Tux_ ức chế -> không support những trường hợp như thế
<dungwd> mình hỏi cái khó nè
<dungwd> có ai chỉ không?
<vubuntor564> cho em hoi chuong trinh tu dien stardict không dịch từ Việt sang Anh được thì phải làm sao?
<Lokiheero> thì cài từ điển vào
<Lokiheero> chi tiết hỏi người khác
<vubuntor564> he he he
<vubuntor564> đã cài stardist rồi nhưng chỉ dịch từ anh sang viêt thôi à, còn từ việt sang anh thì em bó tay.
<vubuntor171> tự điển stardict không dịch từ tiếng việt  sang tiếng anh được giup em với
<Lokiheero> vubuntor171: thôi xài goldendict đi
<vubuntor171> cái này xài tốt không?
<Lokiheero> xài đi thì biết
<Lokiheero> .g goldendict ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> Lokiheero: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=99&t=7241&view=unread
<bksupybot> Title: GoldenDict - xứng đáng là người kế vị StarDict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dungwd> có ai cài Zimbra trên Ubuntu 10.04 LTS chưa?
<vubuntor171> vào đâu để download goldendict vay?
<vubuntor672> E xin chào anh( chị).xin giúp em. máy em không có card onboard. e cắm card rời vô không cài được. màn hình khi cài nó tắt đi không chạy tiếp nữa.cám ơn Anh (chị) giúp em
<vubuntor271> hix sao cài GUI cho ubuntu server ko dc :-s
<vubuntor271> bản ubuntu server 10 ko cài GUI dc à
<vubuntor963> may anh oi
<vubuntor963> co ai xai thunderbird giup em voi
<vubuntor963> màn hình đầu tiên cho acount
<vubuntor963> alo
<vubuntor963> có anh nào không vây
<vubuntor963> chán vậy
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor963> hỏi không ai tra loi
<vubuntor963> cấu hình thunderbird không được
<C4NoC> cấu hình sao?
<C4NoC> cấu hình cho cái gì?
<vubuntor963> ymail
<vubuntor963> cho acount co 3 cot
<C4NoC> ymail?
<vubuntor963> username
<C4NoC> nó có cho lấy mail về không?
<vubuntor963> mail
<vubuntor963> em cau hinh chua dc sao biet
<vubuntor963> cho mail minh dien vao la tai khoan da co cua yahoo ha gi anh
<vubuntor963> alo
<C4NoC> uh
<C4NoC> port , có ssl hay không
<C4NoC> .g yahoo mail thunderbird
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://email.about.com/od/mozillathunderbirdtips/qt/et_free_yahoo.htm
<bksupybot> Title: How to Access a Free Yahoo! Mail Account in Mozilla Thunderbird - About Email (at email.about.com)
<C4NoC> đó
<vubuntor963> vay la mail da tao san ben yahoo ha
<thichlinux> yes
<vubuntor963> em cau hinh het nhung no bao la khong ket noi voi pop.mail.yahoo.com
<vubuntor963> keu em nhap pass
<vubuntor963> bao loi nhu vay
<vubuntor963> Sending of password did not succeed. Mail server pop.mail.yahoo.com responded: invalid user/password
<vubuntor963> bao nhu vay khi em get message ve
<vubuntor963> khi ma gui mail no bao "Login to server smtp.mail.yahoo.com failed."
<vubuntor963> alo
<C4NoC> là sai
<C4NoC> hok thấy bảo sai pass à
<vubuntor963> khong pass la dung ma
<vubuntor963> em dung pass do vao yahoo hoai
<vubuntor963> Name server la gi vay anh
<vubuntor963> ten
<t8ax> mới thử xong
<t8ax> vẫn vô bình thường
<t8ax> tự kiểm tra lại bản thân đi
<vubuntor963> ack
<vubuntor963> that su la khong vo dc ma
<vubuntor963> huhu
 * t8ax mới cài xong, vô cái 1
<t8ax> chả bị lỗi gì
<vubuntor963> anh viet bai huong dan so cho em voi
<vubuntor963> viet don gian co hinnh nha
<t8ax> thế chú đã từng dùng qua chưa :|
<vubuntor963> da chua
<vubuntor963> gio moi thu ah
<t8ax> đợi tý
<vubuntor963> oh
<vubuntor963> ma em xai ymail nha anh
<vubuntor963> em thich xem hinh
<t8ax> là user@ymail.com à?
<C4NoC> điền cả cái đuôi ymail.com vào
<vubuntor963> uh
<vubuntor963> da hu moi cach
 * t8ax ko có cái ymail nào
<t8ax> nên ko biết
<t8ax> ăn cơm =))
<vubuntor963> ack
<vubuntor963> em  da thu yahoo cung co dc dau
<vubuntor963> cai thunderbird co cai gi them nua khong vay
<vubuntor963> huhu
<vubuntor963> vay ma cac bac bo tay vay sao
<vubuntor963> ho tro gi vay
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor804> có ai biết cách cài xampp cho ubuntu server ko
<vubuntor804> hình như xài wget cài dc
<vubuntor963> ne ban
<vubuntor963> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=23&t=292
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt XAMPP =X + Apache + MySql + PHP + Perl - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor963> cai cua em hoi ai cung khong giup
<vubuntor963> chan that
<vubuntor963> ack
<vubuntor963> tu mo
<vubuntor804> @bk: vấn đề lúc mình đánh lệnh wget để download về
<vubuntor804> gói xampp đó nằm ở đâu :-s
<vubuntor963> khong hieu
<GeekComp> vubuntor963: là gì
<vubuntor963> hieu
<vubuntor963> ban thay "Tai ve'
<GeekComp> vubuntor963: định hỏi giề?
<vubuntor963> no nam trong download chu dau
<vubuntor963> thunderbird
<vubuntor963> khong get message
<GeekComp> vubuntor963: nhận email hay feed?
<vubuntor963> la sao
<vubuntor963> cha hieu
<t8ax> vubuntor963: vào Edit -> Accuont
<t8ax> chọn Remove accoutn đi
<t8ax> nhập lại thử?
<vubuntor963> gio minh can la cai thunderbird vao
<vubuntor804> @gee: khi danh lenh "wget link" thì file mình download nó năm ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor963> chan bac
<vubuntor963> can gi phai wget ha
<vubuntor963> chan that
<vubuntor963> download truc tiep khong dc saoa
<t8ax> vubuntor804: Ubuntu Server?
<vubuntor804> vâng
<t8ax> vubuntor963: ko biết gì thì trật tự dùm đê
<GeekComp> vubuntor804: search đi bạn
<GeekComp> cái nầy cơ bản mà
<vubuntor804> search rồi :-s
<GeekComp> hoặc ko đk thì mò:-D
<GeekComp> vubuntor963: chưa hiểu ý bạn
<vubuntor963> cai vang de het suc co ban ma hoi
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> cái dùng Thunderbird mới là cơ bản
<t8ax> chưa dùng đc cái cơ bản mà chê ng` ta ko dùng đc
<t8ax> hiếu thắng vkl
<t8ax> ếu support nữa, đi chém gió
<GeekComp> t8ax: thoai nào
<vubuntor963> chưa chắc là cơ bản
<GeekComp> vubuntor963: cài lại hay thía nào
<vubuntor963> bạn thư hỏi trên 4frum may nguoi cài thunder ma dung ymail dc  ha
<vubuntor963> cai lai
<t8ax> để đi đăng ký cái ymail
<t8ax> test
<GeekComp> gỡ nó đi
<t8ax> cho thằng nhỏ sáng mắt
<t8ax> nhãm vkl
<GeekComp> nhớ gỡ luôn cấu hình
<vubuntor963> roi
<GeekComp> t8ax: thoai không tranh cãi
<vubuntor963> lam thu xem roi noi
<GeekComp> t8ax: lục lại link đê
<GeekComp> đang xem dở
<vubuntor421> alo mod oi
<vubuntor421> mod oi
<vubuntor421> co ai ko
<t8ax> !ask | vubuntor421
<ubot2> vubuntor421: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor804> t8ax biết chỗ wget nó download file ko
<vubuntor804> lệnh wget ấy
<GeekComp> vubuntor804: wget tải vô thư mục hiện tại của term
<vubuntor804> @gee: tức là mình muốn nó download vào /home/{user} thì mình cd đến đó rồi đánh lệnh wget à
<GeekComp> vubuntor804: oh yeah:-*
<vubuntor804> thanks
<vubuntor830> _Tux_: ơ thì mọi bữa e vẫn vào bằng web tab được mờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor830: anh không biết
<_Tux_> giờ anh có tab được đaau
<vubuntor830> _Tux_: thì e vừa đứt mạng văng ra vào lại từ trang chủ ubuntu, tab bt nà
<_Tux_> vubuntor830: cái này anh không biết mà :D
<vubuntor421> alo
<vubuntor421> mod oi
<vubuntor421> có mod nào ko vậy
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> vubuntor421: không có mod nào hết
<_Tux_> thế gọi mod làm gì
 * _Tux_ người thường được không ?
<GeekComp> ko có mod chỉ có admin _Tux_ thoai
<mod> ai gọi mod đấy
<mod> ?
<GeekComp> mợ
<Guest79816> hê lên mod sướng quá
<vubuntor328> ai cho em hỏi
<vubuntor328> em vừa cài GUI cho ubuntu server
<vubuntor328> làm cách nào đê khi mở máy nó mở cái console ubuntu server trước
<vubuntor328> cần vào gui chỉ cần đánh startx thôi
<ptkhanh> vubuntor328: bạn cứ cho nó vào GUI đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor421: dùng ubuntu-desktop
<ptkhanh> muốn sang terminal thì Ctrl + Alt + F1
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor364> cho em hỏi cách làm trong suốt sakura terminal :)
 * _Tux_ núp, hem biết đấy là cái gì luôn
<vubuntor364> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_AWQTr7qby0I/TFNa7mDg7JI/AAAAAAAAAlg/wJ1s84u01DY/s576/Ob%20Shiki-Wise1.png giống cái này nè anh
<vubuntor675> tux ơi cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor364> :(
<t8ax> vubuntor364: themes đó trong suốt thì terminal trong suốt thôi
 * _Tux_ có người gọi tên mình
<vubuntor364> @@!
<vubuntor364> e dùng theme y như hình mà có trong suốt đâu nhỉ
<vubuntor364> openbox + lxpanel ý
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: thì bạn chỉnh cho nó trong suốt
<vubuntor675> em vừa cài GUI cho ubuntu server - có cách nào khi mở máy nó mở cái commands line trước. mình muốn vào GUI thì đánh lệnh startx
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<_Tux_> mỗi cái đó đều có àm
 * t8ax dùng themes mặc định của Ubuntu 10.10 thấy terminal trong suốt ;)
<_Tux_> vubuntor675: chỉnh cái runlevel
<_Tux_> hay rc gì đó
<vubuntor364> @-) e dùng openbox , chứ có dùng gnome đâu
<_Tux_> đừng vào cái kia nữa là được
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: liên quan gì
<_Tux_> cái trình term là gì
<_Tux_> thì settings tại đó
<vubuntor364> e k biết chỉnh thì mới hỏi , bảo chỉnh chả biết chỉnh gì
<_Tux_> không có thì -> end
<vubuntor364> @@!
<_Tux_> vubuntor364: vậy mình bó tay
<vubuntor675> runlevel a
<vubuntor675> để google thử
 * _Tux_ kiểu gì chẳng có menu preferences 
<vubuntor364> à đc rồi :(
<t8ax> ôi fsck
 * _Tux_ lười tìm cái menu
<t8ax> có mà
<t8ax> Menu -> Profiles Pre...
<_Tux_> t8ax: thì đó
<t8ax> thấy rõ ràng mục trans :|
 * _Tux_ tòan bạn lười
<vubuntor421> alo
<vubuntor421> moi nguoi cho hỏi
<vubuntor421> nếu 1 user tạo 1 thu muc
<vubuntor421> rồi user đó bị del
<vubuntor421> thì quyền thư mục kia nhu thế nào
<vubuntor421> và nếu tạo lại user đó
<vubuntor421> thì user đó có giống user đã bi xóa ko
<GeekComp> bạn thử là bik ngay thôi
<GeekComp> còn gì phải hỏi nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor421: đề thi à
<_Tux_> :))
<GeekComp> câu trả lời có trong câu hỏi
<_Tux_> vubuntor421: làm thì biết :D
<vubuntor421> hix
<vubuntor421> tại dang o nha
<vubuntor421> ko co trong cty
<_Tux_> user không quan trọng
<vubuntor421> nen ko test dc
<_Tux_> quan trọng uid của nó là gì
<_Tux_> giờ user A với uuid 1000
<_Tux_> xóa A đi
<_Tux_> tạo thằng B với UUID 1000
<_Tux_> thì file kia coi như của B
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor421> àh okie
<vubuntor421> wan trong la uid
<vubuntor421> hì wen mat
<vubuntor421> hùi truoc co hoc cai nay
<vubuntor421> :))
 * _Tux_ không được học
<vubuntor421> troi
<vubuntor675> mò cái này nhức đầu thật :|
<tuanht> lại bị chặn facebook
<vubuntor675> http://www.lisp4.facebook.com/
<vubuntor675> xài link đó vào dc
<bksupybot> Title: Welcome to Facebook (at www.lisp4.facebook.com)
<tuanht> uh
<tuanht> đang tìm cách khắc phục triệt để hơn
<tuanht> xài tor hơi chậm
<tuanht> này có thằng bảo xài google dns được đó
<vubuntor675> ko dc đâu
<_Tux_> tuanht: bác tuan10 à >
<tuanht> u
<_Tux_> lần này DNS không ăn thua đâu
<tuanht> mình xài opendns cũng ko đc
<vubuntor675> http://www.lisp4.facebook.com/ << link này là vào dc :D
<bksupybot> Title: Welcome to Facebook (at www.lisp4.facebook.com)
<tuanht> vubuntor675:  cái đó không biết xài đc đến bao giờ
<vubuntor675> hen xui
<vubuntor675> ôi sao cái centos nặng thế
<vubuntor675> down mệt nghỉ
<t8ax> fake ip đi
<tuanht> thì đang xài tor nè
<_Tux_> vubuntor675: hơ hơ
<_Tux_> dại thế
 * _Tux_ tải cái netinstall
<_Tux_> xong cần gì cái đấy cho nó gọn nhẹ
<_Tux_> tải cả cục DVD về làm gì
<vubuntor225> e chạy file video , vlc nó hiện như vậy : Potential ALSA version problem: VLC failed to initialize your sound output device (if any). Please update alsa-lib to version 1.0.23-2-g8d80d5f or higher to try to fix this issue.
<vubuntor225> e chả biết tìm gói alsa-lib ở đâu cả :(
<vubuntor903> Xin chào, mình muốn kiểm tra một gói được cài vào thư mục nào thì dùng lệnh gì?
<GeekComp> vubuntor903: TỰ SEARCH GOOGLE ĐI BẠN
<GeekComp> forum có nhiều rồi mà
<vubuntor903> bạn nói luôn cho mình đỡ phải tìm cũng đựoc mà
<vubuntor025> anh chi oi
<vubuntor025> gup em voi
<vubuntor025> 7zip co giai nen duoc rar khong a?
<vubuntor025> em cai roi?sao em tai bat ki 1 cai co  duoi rar thi no khong  giai nen duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor025: được
<vubuntor025> co ai khong a
<_Tux_> !faq
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ
<bksupybot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vubuntor025: cài thêm gói RAR
<t8ax> vào software center kiếm đi
<t8ax> kế bên 7zip :)
<vubuntor110> anh chi oi
<vubuntor110> giup em voi
<vubuntor110> em giai nen 1 tap tin nao do co duoi rar
<vubuntor110> thi may hien len la:Không tạo được kho lưu  Không hỗ trợ kiểu kho lưu ấy.
<t8ax> vubuntor110: vào software center
<t8ax> gõ RAR
<t8ax> rồi cài vào
<t8ax> giải nén ngon :)
<vubuntor110> vang
<vubuntor110> em cam on
<geminious> t8ax: http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/4999/screenshot2fa.png
<vubuntor629> co ai biet cach convert flv sang wmv9 reen ubuntu 10.10 ko , chi  em voi
<t8ax> vubuntor629: cài arista transcoder vô rồi convert thử?
<vubuntor629> da roi  nhung no van la wmv8
<t8ax> có cái get more..
<t8ax> rồi nó ra trang của arista
<t8ax> để tạo profiles mới
<t8ax> thử tạo 1 cái theo ý mình xem đc ko?
<vubuntor629> da nhung ma arista no co ho tro walkman player nhung no la mp4
<vubuntor629> cai walkman player cua e chi nhan dc wm9 30 fram/1 thoi
<t8ax> có chỉnh thông số đó
<t8ax> chỉnh theo ý mình =>
<geminious> t8ax:  log ra vao lai lai dc r :))
<geminious> sudo gedit \etc\hosts
<geminious> t8ax:  ping
<t8ax> thấy rồi
<vubuntor629> oh! thks
<geminious> lại vào ngon luôn ;)
<geminious> fbb ầm ầm >:)
<t8ax> geminious: ủa sao thấy trống trơn?
<geminious> hở =))
<geminious> file ý ko trống đâu :-?
<geminious> xem lại đi
<geminious> :-?
<t8ax> hosts
<t8ax> có s hay ko?
<geminious> à
<geminious> nhầm gạch
<geminious> hosts có s
<geminious> dùng / nhé
<t8ax> lol
<geminious> ko phải \ đâu :">
<t8ax> ếu có gì trong đấy :o
<geminious> sudo gedit /etc/hosts :-?
<t8ax> àh có rồi :">
<t8ax> thiếu / trc etc =))
 * geminious đạp t8ax
<t8ax> up ảnh đc ko =p~
<geminious> anhr j`
<geminious> ảnh j`
<t8ax>  The requested URL "/", is invalid.
<t8ax> đổi xong mở nó ra vậy
<t8ax> wtf :|
<geminious> sặc
<t8ax> what happen?
<geminious> chờ tý
<t8ax> mà vào www.facebook.com cũng ếu đc
<geminious> http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/7894/screenshot3ns.png
<geminious> t8ax:  ping
<t8ax> khác ếu gì đâu
<geminious> :-?
<geminious> lạ thế
<geminious> vẫn vào fb kìa
<geminious> :-?
<t8ax> thử vào = FF?
<geminious> tắt đi
<geminious> mở lại
<geminious> vào lại xem
<t8ax> mới làm xong
<t8ax> vẫn vậy
<geminious> t8ax:  FF vẫn nhanh y hệt
<geminious> ầm ầm
<geminious> :|
<t8ax> wtf
<t8ax> chú có dùng GG Dns ko?
<geminious> vẫn đang để gg đấy
<t8ax> http://i873.photobucket.com/albums/ab300/t8ax/123123.png?t=1293646044
 * t8ax cũng để dns đấy mà
<t8ax> ủa chụp nhầm hình thì fải =))
<vubuntor629> van ko dc, arista trascoder ko ho tro wmv9
<geminious> bó tay
<vubuntor629> help me
<t8ax> để thử cái khác
<geminious> cứ check đi
 * geminious vẫn vào đc
<geminious> đang city ville :">
<t8ax> sợ vào = 153.16.15.71
<t8ax> nó chậm
<geminious> vào bằng www.facebook.com luôn
<geminious> =="
<t8ax> mà chú dùng mạng gì?
<geminious> VNPT
<t8ax> lạ thế
<t8ax> ý
<t8ax> lại vô đc rồi =))
<geminious> :))
<geminious> bó tay
<t8ax> thêm 1 đống copy bên voz
<t8ax> vẫn ko vô đc
<t8ax> lại paste thêm 3 dòng của chú
<t8ax> thì vô đc :| + 1 đống đó
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> nhanh :X
<t8ax> ngon trym =p~
<geminious> t8ax:  lần này thì thích cái dock :))
<t8ax> ;)
<geminious> t8ax:  nhg ko thích cái gedit :))
<geminious> trông chả khác j` cái nautilus vừa nãy của mình cả
<t8ax> gedit nhìn nó bẩn vkl :|
<geminious> :))
 * _Tux_ tát t8ax 
<t8ax> + synaptic
<_Tux_> geminious: gedit làm gì
<t8ax> _Tux_: fb
<_Tux_> vim hay emacs đê
<t8ax> vô đc rồi =p~
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> nhanh =p~
<geminious> _Tux_:  thế vim hay emacs
<geminious> _Tux_:  cái nào hơn ( lười cài ) :">
<_Tux_> geminious: thật ra thì như nhau
<_Tux_> emacs có vẻ lắm trò hơn
<_Tux_> nhưng không simple như vim
<_Tux_> (tốc độ)
<_Tux_> t8ax: đã vô được đek đâu
 * geminious sắp tới phải làm cái project C dở hơi
<t8ax> hí hí
<geminious> _Tux_:  xài cái j` bi h
<t8ax> thế mới dùng gedit =))
<_Tux_> geminious: make và 1 cái editor + cmd là xong :D
<_Tux_> cli
<geminious> make ?
<t8ax> _Tux_: nhờ geminious quăng mấy cái host để vào fb kìa
<_Tux_> t8ax: mấy cái host thì biết ròi
<_Tux_> tưởng VNPT thôi chặn rồi nữa
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> _Tux_:  lên 4rum có cái bài j` của thằng bé hỏi ông ý
<geminious> _Tux_:  bài post cuối còn có 3 dòng host
<_Tux_> geminious: thì vẫn dùng cái đó đây
<_Tux_> nhưng cái host đó
<_Tux_> bác tuan10 bảo
<_Tux_> không phải là của facebook
<geminious> à hóa ra tên Tux này xài chui ko share cho ae :))
<geminious> :))
<_Tux_> (của 1 thằng khác
<_Tux_> dns đến FB)
<geminious> t8ax:  úp sọt Tux đê :))
<geminious> ừ hình như thế
<t8ax> thấy nhanh hơn cái pisp4
<t8ax> là ngon rồi
<_Tux_> t8ax: lol
<geminious> nhg mà privacy có yên tâm ko
<geminious> :-?
<geminious> ID pw mình lại đi qua dns của thằng nào :-SS
<_Tux_> geminious: ai giấu đâu, đầy hướng dẫn trên mạng mà
<_Tux_> geminious: thì đó
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> căn bản vì
<t8ax> fb mình
<t8ax> giao lÆ°u
<t8ax> ếu quan tâm sống chết
<t8ax> với lại, an toàn để làm gì?
<geminious> fb mình có city ville mất bao công cài :(
<geminious> à nhầm cày
<geminious> :">
<t8ax> nó chiếm đoạt ra
<t8ax> public ra
<t8ax> -> cũng chục chục ngàn cái
<t8ax> -> chưa đến lượt của mình bị lộ hàng :)
<_Tux_> t8ax: hehe
<_Tux_> hơi nhầm đó nhá
<geminious> _Tux_:  này VIM là CLI à :))
<_Tux_> nhiều chỗ cho xác thực acc bằng FB
<_Tux_> geminious: có cả GUI mà gvim
<t8ax> _Tux_: nếu nó log = IP khác IP mình thường dùng
<t8ax> thì fải xác thực
<_Tux_> t8ax: =))
<t8ax> mà xác thực thì lại ếu lo :)
<_Tux_> VN IP động
<_Tux_> làm ếu có cái nào thường dùng
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> nó đánh đồng đầu số
<t8ax> <-- vd như giờ hay vào = laptop
<t8ax> buồn buồn dow 1 soft trên mạng
<t8ax> login chat fb
<t8ax> -> nó bắt fải xác thực mới cho login :)
<geminious> mấy cái dải IP ý hả :))
<_Tux_> t8ax: cái dải IP thì ăn thua ếu gì
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> nói chung
<t8ax> nếu chết
<_Tux_> túm lại là có lúc chết mịa
<_Tux_> :D
<t8ax> thì sẽ có nhìu thằng chết chung
<t8ax> chưa fải nghĩ
<t8ax> vô tư đi đã :)
<_Tux_> Vietnamese Style
<t8ax> =))
<geminious> _Tux_:  Vnm style là gov cơ
<geminious> dns này chỉ là hệ quả thôi
<geminious> ko block thì cần j` chúng nó phải xài :))
<geminious> bọn win xài freegate ultrasurf thì cũng nguy hiểm tương đương :))
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> dùng google dns
<t8ax> nguy hay ko còn chưa biết
<t8ax> mấy cái xyz sau này
<t8ax> ko nên quan tâm =))
<_Tux_> http://vozforums.com/showpost.php?p=24595849&postcount=1467
<_Tux_> vkl
<bksupybot> Title: vozForums - View Single Post - Login Facebook [mọi thảo luận ở đây][update trang #1] (at vozforums.com)
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> đấy
<geminious> :-? sao máy mình chả làm j` mà quạt cũng chạy vo vo thế nhỉ
<t8ax> 10x pages
 * t8ax bắt tay geminious
<t8ax> máy mình cũng thế
<t8ax> và nóng nữa
<_Tux_> file /etc/hosts của các bác nhiêu dòng
<geminious> 3 :">
<t8ax> gần 20 dòng =))
 * _Tux_ xấu hổ quá
<t8ax> +3 của geminious nữa ;))
<geminious> t8ax:  lắm thế
<t8ax> ờ
<t8ax> ném nguyên dãy ngân hà của voz vào
<t8ax> mới vô đc
<_Tux_> geminious: t8ax xấu hổ quá là xấu hổ
<_Tux_> http://i.imgur.com/Asjl6.png
<t8ax> lắm thế
<t8ax> mà cái hosts này có ý nghĩa là gì thế mấy bác?
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> http://fc02.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/361/2/0/27_dec_by_t8ax-d35rz9c.png cho thím geminious này
<geminious> chắc là web 3x
<geminious> nhg bị block
<geminious> nên tên tux phải thay hosts đấy
<geminious> ;))
<t8ax> tại sao thêm ip + domain vào thì lại vô đc?
<geminious> thích thế t8ax
<geminious> gửi link down đi
<t8ax> đệp ko :">
<_Tux_> geminious: hehe
<_Tux_> đấy là đống web quảng cáo + có hại
<_Tux_> (lấy được ở trang gì quên mịa rồi)
<_Tux_> cho vào vblock hết cho lành
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> t8ax:  gửi link down đê
<t8ax> http://spliceosome.deviantart.com/art/Leopard-Matte-beta-190462140?q=in%3Acustomization%2Fskins%2Flinuxutil+sort%3Atime+leopard&qo=1
<geminious> hôm trc
<t8ax> emerald
<bksupybot> Title: Leopard Matte-beta by ~spliceosome on deviantART (at spliceosome.deviantart.com)
<geminious> có thanh niên nào
<geminious> vào channel này
<geminious> xong tung mấy cái link
<geminious> virus của bọn yahoo
<t8ax> =))
<geminious> lên =))
<t8ax> thế chắc lắm luser bị dính virus nhể
<geminious> toàn kiểu http://......./image.php
<geminious> :))
<geminious> mình thấy nghi nghi r :))
 * _Tux_ đợi mãi ếu thấy con nào
<_Tux_> cơ mà nếu ảnh hot cũng click thử =))
<_Tux_> vì có chết đếu đâu :))
<geminious> như cái con foto thì đã quá nổi tiếng r :))
<geminious> :))
<_Tux_> geminious: nhìn link lạ
<_Tux_> là tội gì click
<t8ax> nói chung Uyn thì có Anti virus
<t8ax> click cũng ếu chết
<_Tux_> (sợ dùng Windows để login bất cứ cái gì ...)
<geminious> trường dạy SQL Server
<geminious> vẫn phải xài win :-<
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC đạp geminious 
 * _Tux_ cầm cổ geminious lắc lắc
<geminious> tối loay hoay mãi cái chuỗi kết nối vào SQL Srv mà chả đc =))
<geminious> sặc
<geminious> bạo hành ><
<_Tux_> geminious: đang học CSDL này
 * _Tux_ cô bắt xài SQL Serv thì có khi bảo thằng nào cài
<_Tux_> rồi kết nối vào thực hành vậy
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> nhg /me học sâu lắm r T_T
<geminious> ko làm ở nhà chắc trượt mất
<geminious> :-<
<_Tux_> geminious: /me mù Sờ Quờ Lờ
<geminious> t8ax:  cái emerald này cài lúc được lúc ko
<t8ax> là sao :-s
<geminious> có cái bấm vào phát đổi theme ngay
<geminious> có cái bấm vào như ko
<geminious> ><
<t8ax> có Alt F2 ấn emerald --replace chưa :-s
 * _Tux_ công nhận t8ax có kiên nhẫn nghịch cái themes
<_Tux_> dùng 1 năm 2 theme
<_Tux_> =))
<geminious> thật :-<
<t8ax> multimedia
<geminious> mình mầy mò cái theme là mệt nhất
<geminious> :-<
<t8ax> laptop chỉ để nhạc + web + chat
<t8ax> thì hỏi bác trừ mấy cái này ra em còn làm gì
 * _Tux_ laptop để xem xxx được phê hơn
<t8ax> bác chưa fập qua ai
<t8ax> nên thích xem
<t8ax> chứ em nhìu lúc cũng ngán :-s
<t8ax> với lại
<t8ax> mang dòng máu bạo dâm
<t8ax> thích xem film hấp
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> mấy cái nào hôn nhau chí chóe rồi phập thì em ếu thích cho lắm
 * _Tux_ tôi nghiệp t8ax thật là bệnh vkl
<geminious> t8ax:  hờ bi h muốn đổi lại theme bình thường thì làm nào nhở
<t8ax> ôi Luser
<t8ax> ng` đã post bài
<t8ax> cách reset gnome
<t8ax> giờ hỏi mình cái đổi lại themes thường
<geminious> reset ý xóa hết
<geminious> ><
<t8ax> wtf =))
<t8ax> Alt F2 gõ gtk-window-decorator --replace
<_Tux_> geminious: cài lại đê
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> no no no :))
<t8ax> gtk-window-decorator --replace <--
<t8ax> là về GTK
<geminious> có hay đi vọc theme như t8ax đâu
<geminious> :-w
<t8ax> ò ò
<t8ax> chắc lập Box
<t8ax> Trang trí Ubuntu
<t8ax> trong 4rum ;)
<geminious> máy mình vẫn kêu vo vo trong khi mình bật mỗi pidgin :(
<t8ax> geminious: có nước sôi để nguội ko? có thì cho em nó uống cỡ 1 thau
<geminious> lại dụ mình đổ nước vào máy :-w
<geminious> lần thứ mấy r` ko biết
 * geminious tát t8ax
<geminious> ><
<t8ax> mát máy = tính chất vật lý
<_Tux_> t8ax: làm mod box đó không
<t8ax> ờ hớ :">
<_Tux_> nào họp BQT lập box đó
<t8ax> ko làm Mod đâu
 * _Tux_ chính ra chia mẹ theo nhu cầu cho đơn giản :D
<t8ax> biết ếu gì đâu mà làm
<geminious> hôm trc đi hội thảo
<geminious> kiếm đc ông thầy dùng linux
<_Tux_> t8ax: ngồi chém gió vụ giao diện thoai
<geminious> sướng vãi
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> uỵt mẹ lâu lâu có bác cài vào -> bị gì
<t8ax> kêu mình sửa
<t8ax> = niềm tin :|
<geminious> thật chỉ có t8ax mới có niềm tin
<geminious> :))
<t8ax> giúp ếu đc nó xoắn 1 câu.. Mod mà thế đấy
 * _Tux_ thất vọng t8ax quá
<t8ax> thì
<t8ax> đập đầu vào gối chết
<geminious> lúc ý thì bảo thôi cài theme nó hơi lằng nhằng :">
<t8ax> hay là lại.. sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop*
<t8ax> nhỉ :-s
<geminious> :))
<_Tux_> t8ax: thế ăn thua giề
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> t8ax:  đấy là lệnh xóa u hả :))
<t8ax> xóa gnome
<t8ax> fải ko thím _Tux_
<geminious> t8ax:  hóa ra U có lệnh self destruction :))
<t8ax> mà sinh hoạt 4rum lằng nhằng :(
<t8ax> ko đc chém gió
<t8ax> ngại :">
<t8ax> self destruction là giề :">
<geminious> nghĩa là
<geminious> trong trường hợp khẩn cấp
<geminious> bấm 1 nút
<geminious> là tự hủy đó
<geminious> :">
<geminious> hủy cả hệ thống luôn
<t8ax> kiểu ôm bom tự sát hả :">
<t8ax> mà cái lệnh kia, nó gỡ hết cái gì liên quan đến gnome thôi mà :">
<t8ax> còn ta với wallpaper
<t8ax> lo rì
<geminious> sang kia bàn luận về drx đi
<geminious> :))
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-30
<vubuntor861> .g download macintosh os
<bkphenny> vubuntor861: http://www.apple.com/downloads/macosx/
<vubuntor861> .g link+download he+dieu+hanh+mac
<bkphenny> vubuntor861: http://enterdown.com/category/he-dieu-hanh/
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> ola
<nobawk> !oal
<ubot2> Factoid 'oal' not found
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> [nobawk]: ông có làm bind9 trên Ubuntu 10.04 LTS chưa?
<nobawk> làm sao :D
<dungwd> trên 10.10 tui làm chạy ngon lắm, mà sau trên 10.04 nó sao đâu !
<nobawk> ờ há
<dungwd> thí dụ
<dungwd> mình nslookup
<dungwd> chỉ cần gõ: www
<dungwd> thì nó phải phân giải được: www.abc.local được liền
<dungwd> đằng này mình phải nhập đủ là www.abc.local
<dungwd> tức ghê
<RCua> chÆ°a sá»­a /etc/host
 * C4NoC xài sock 
<dungwd> sửa host sao bạn
<dungwd> hu hu, cuối cùng có người đã chỉ mình
 * RCua bò đi
<dungwd> xóa đi hả
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> Rcua oi
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> alo
<vubuntor225> alo
<vubuntor225> co ai hok z help me
<vubuntor225> lam sao de cho jao dien cua ban u10.4 giong may ban cu hon z
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là sao?
<anyoneofus> giống bản nào mới được ta?
<vubuntor225> truj tjnh hjnh la cai ban 10.04 lts cho may dell vostro
<vubuntor225> ma no ko co nhan driver j het
<vubuntor225> vao cho driver trong system
<vubuntor225> no kiu ko co driver cua may cho ban nay
<RCua> tức là không cần cài gì nữa
<dungwd> @RCua
<dungwd> nói tiếp cái vụ bind đi
<dungwd> hu hu
<RCua> google?
<dungwd> google làm gì có
<dungwd> có thì tui hỏi ông chi
<dungwd> tui đọc tài liệu trên ubuntu
<RCua> lol
<dungwd> làm được trên 10.10
<dungwd> nhưng trên 10.04 nó sao sao ấy
 * RCua chỉ google, cái gì google không có tức là không biết
<dungwd> trời
<dungwd> chẳng lẻ trên đây không có ai làm qua
<dungwd> vô lý quá
<RCua> chả phải
<RCua> hổng kiến thức căn bản
<RCua> đọc chưa kĩ
<dungwd> ặc
<dungwd> làm đi làm lại cả chục lần rồi, làm được trên 10.10
<dungwd> sau đó copy các file cấu hình đó qua bên 10.04
<dungwd> nslookup
<RCua> nó vẫn chưa hoạt động
<RCua> đấy
<RCua> vấn đề đó
<dungwd> không phải
<dungwd> www.abc.local thì ok
<dungwd> nhưng www thì không dc
<RCua> thì chả là không hoạt động 'đúng như yêu cầu' còn gì? :-\
<RCua> nói chung đi đọc thêm đi
<dungwd> trời
<RCua> gõ domainname
<dungwd> abc.local thì ok
<dungwd> tui nghĩ là trên bản 10.04 LTS này có cái gì đó khác so với bên 10.10
<dungwd> bấm nhầm phím backspace
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> lên đây hỏi cái gì dễ thì kêu đọc man
<dungwd> hỏi cái gì khó thì ai cũng giấu nghề
<dungwd> vậy là sao trời
<vubuntor225>  giao dien tren 10.04  tuj xai ko qwen lam sao de tro lai nhu ban 9 c.
<vubuntor225> alo
<anyoneofus> vubuntor225: cài bản 9 thôi
<dungwd> xài cmd line
<vubuntor225> thoj danh z koj bo may chay ban 10 cung hok noj
<dungwd> @RCua
<vubuntor225> desktop chay vj vu the ma wa laptop cai chan ghe
<RCua> chả giấu nghề gì cả, trước hết là tự thân vận động đã
<dungwd> Cua ơi cua,.... cua biết không Cua,,,,
<dungwd> vận động rồi
<RCua> chưa vận động đủ, vì hiểu sai
<vubuntor225> lam cai jma  ko dc z
<dungwd> mình đã nói là trên 10.10 mình làm chạy ok
<vubuntor225> ?
<dungwd> hu hu
<vubuntor225> lam j
<dungwd> được rồi nè
<dungwd> hi hi
<dungwd> xin lỗi Rcua nha
<RCua> :-\
<dungwd> mình thiếu search domain
<GeekComp> mợ
<dungwd> :D
<GeekComp> vậy mà kêu mãi
<GeekComp> sau xem xét kỹ hãy hỏi nhá
<dungwd> Ok
<dungwd> từ sáng giờ, ở đây im lặng quá
<dungwd> nhờ tui quấy rối mới vui :D
<RCua> (:|
<anyoneofus> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<vubuntor097> có au ở đây không
<ptkhanh> ?
<vubuntor097> sao mình đọc file pdf trong ubuntu
<vubuntor097> lại bị bắt nhập mật khẩu vậy
<vubuntor097> trong khi đọc trên win thì bình thường
<ptkhanh> vubuntor097: thì file pdf đó có mật khẩu
<ptkhanh> oạch
<vubuntor097> nhưng đọc trên win ko sao
<vubuntor097> có ai biết tại sao hog zậy mình mới chỉ xài ubuntu được 2 ngày nên chưa biết j cả
<vubuntor097> T.T
<vubuntor097> mà sao mình cài chương trình  fbreader mà vẫn hog đọc được file prc
<ptkhanh> vubuntor097: gs -q -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=unencrypted.pdf -c .setpdfwrite -f encrypted.pdf
<ptkhanh> thử cái lệnh này xem :D
<ptkhanh> encrypted.pdf là file vào
<ptkhanh> unencrypted là file ra
<vubuntor097> hog được bạn ơi
<GeekComp> sao lại prc
<vubuntor627> hello có ai không
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> có ma
<GeekComp> đây
<GeekComp> oái mình spam
<vubuntor627> cho mình hỏi với
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor627> nhưng khi nâng cấp lên 10.04 thì không dùng được nữa
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor627> trước mình dùng ubuntu 9.04 thì dùng bình thường
<GeekComp> cái gì nâng cấp
<vubuntor627> nâng cấp từ ubuntu 9 lên ubuntu 10
<GeekComp> ko dùng đk nữa là thía nào
<vubuntor627> mình nâng cấp lên thì máy dùng được khoảng 1 đến 2 tiếng thì không còn dùng được bàn phím với chuột
<vubuntor627> tức là vừa nâng cấp được một lúc thì bàn phím với chuột không dùng được
<GeekComp> vubuntor627: đơ hẳn ra hả
<vubuntor627> uh
<GeekComp> reset chá»­a
<vubuntor627> rồi
<GeekComp> alt reisub
<GeekComp> vẫn bị?
<vubuntor627> không tắt được máy nữa cơ
<vubuntor627> gần như đơ luôn
<GeekComp> nhấn Alt sysRq REISUB là reset an toàn ngay ấy mà
<GeekComp> vô thử lại xem
<vubuntor627> mình thử rồi
<vubuntor627> máy mình chip atom
<vubuntor627> không được
<vubuntor627> phiên bản 9.04 thì dùng bình thường
<vubuntor071> mình cài đặt đồng thời windows7 và ubuntu 10.10, nhưng muốn windows là hệ điều hành mặc định
<vubuntor071> phải làm thế nào
<GeekComp> vubuntor071: hỏi lại coi
<GeekComp> mất mạng nên ko rõ câu hỏi
<GeekComp> vubuntor071: bạn có dùng burg không?
<vubuntor071> mình muốn windows là  hệ điều hành đầu tiên trên bảng chọn khi khởi động máy. Phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor071> mình mới dùng nên chưa biết!
<GeekComp> vubuntor071: bạn vô /etc/grub.d
<vubuntor071> gì nữa
<vubuntor071> đơn jan vậy thôi à?
<GeekComp> có thấy mấy cái file có số không
<GeekComp> chỉnh cái số ấy
<vubuntor071> uh,
<vubuntor071> hiểu rồi! cảm ơn bạn nhiều!
<GeekComp> mợ sao mạng lag thía
<vubuntor071> dùng 3g
<vubuntor071> ở đây sóng hơi yếu
<GeekComp> }learn GeekComp as Dzai Nam Định nhưng thực chất là trinh sát Interpol nằm vùng
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<vubuntor803> anh ơi. tại sao em down cái bản Ubuntu10.10 cho Desktop ghi ra đĩa mà sao k cài đc ạ ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor803: check sum chÆ°a
<vubuntor803> (initramf) Unable to find a medium contading a live file system
<vubuntor803> lỗi của em đấy ạ ? check sum dung lượng của đĩa ghi ra và file iso hả anh
<GeekComp> vubuntor803: rất có thể là bạn lỗi tải
<vubuntor628> tai cai gi de cai thong qua usb ha anh
<vubuntor803> lỗi xảy ra trong quá trình down file iso về hả anh
<vubuntor803> anh ơi, tại sao lúc ghi xong check lại đĩa thì vẫn xuất hiện ubuntu 10.10 mà anh
<GeekComp> ghi thì nó vẫn hiện label chứ
<vubuntor803> vâng
<vubuntor803> thế giờ xử lý ntn hả anh
<GeekComp> tải lại thoai
<GeekComp> check sum chÆ°a
<vubuntor167> chào các A/C. Em mới dùng ubuntu 10.10  ko có ADSL chỉ có 3G loại mf 190s. đã làm theo hướng dẫn trên dienx đàn nhưng không thể nào cài đc
<vubuntor167> Mong mọi người giúp Em
<vubuntor167> ?
<vubuntor200> lam sao de cai ubuntu qua usb ha anh
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> trong đó có hướng dẫn đầy đủ
<anyoneofus> ;))
<vubuntor167> giúp Em cài usb  3G loại mf 190s cho U 10.10
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> có ai xài zimbra chưa
<vubuntor167> mọi ng
<vubuntor167> mf 190s cho U 10.10
<vubuntor167> ??
<C4NoC> sao?
<C4NoC> có hướng dẫn đó
<vubuntor167> làm theo huong dan nhung ko dc
<vubuntor167> C1: thì ko cài đc "ppp" vì nó báo đã cài ồi
<vubuntor167> C2: thì chạy "install.sh" nhưng ko có cửa sổ nào cả. ko chọn đc run terminal
<C4NoC> vubuntor167: bạn làm đến bước nào?
<dungwd> zimbra CŨNG LÀ giao diện dòng lệnh
<dungwd> vậy mà tưởng click chuột
<dungwd> chán ghê
<C4NoC> dungwd: :-/
<C4NoC> đã xài linux
<C4NoC> mà cứ phải lăn tăn
<dungwd> he he
<dungwd> trở lạo postfix cho rồi
<C4NoC> dungwd: thế thì ráng mần đi
<C4NoC> dungwd: làm postfix trước đi cho hiểu
<C4NoC> zimbra nó cũng xài postfix chứ cái gì nữa
<dungwd> ừa
<dungwd> thì biết vậy
<dungwd> tưởng nó giao diện GUI :D
<C4NoC> cài xong đi thì có gui
<dungwd> ủa, tui cài xong rồi
<dungwd> đâu có guide đâu
<dungwd> nó có lệnh su zimbra
<dungwd> tui vừa xóa rồi, để cài postfix trước
<dungwd> rồi thử zimbra sau
<vubuntor821> anh ơi cho em hỏi, em tạo bộ cài linux mint 10 bằng USB qua UNetbootin, nhưng khi vào nó báo lỗi ko tìm thấy file boot. Như thế nào thiếu cái gì các anh nhỉ
<vubuntor174> Cho mình hỏi, mình gửi mail bằng lệnh mail, nhưng sau đó thoát ra không được.?
<vubuntor174> xin chỉ giúp mình
<ptkhanh> vubuntor174: ctrl + C
<ptkhanh> hoặc ctrl + D
<ptkhanh> ko dc à?
<vubuntor174> có
<vubuntor174> ctrl +Z
<vubuntor174> nhưngm làm thế thi fkhoong gui dc mail
<vubuntor174> binh thuong là dùng dấu chấm để thoát
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<zj3t3mju> ctrl+z để đưa nó xuống background thôi mờ
<zj3t3mju> chương trình gì thế
<zj3t3mju> enter xuống 1 dòng trống rồi nhấn ctrl+d xem
<vubuntor174> cám ơn bạn, mình làm được rồi
<vubuntor174> cho mình hỏi thêm
<vubuntor174> mail mới nó khong nằm trong /home/user/Maildir/new
<vubuntor174> chỉ dùng thurbderbird mới xem dc
<vubuntor125> các anh ơi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor125> Cho em hỏi
<vubuntor125> Crack bản quyền của ubuntu như thế nào vậy
<GeekComp> vubuntor125: mình cũng ko bik
<GeekComp> bạn thử hỏi mấy sn khác xem
<GeekComp> mình được tên geminious cho key đó
<vubuntor125> cả crack của open office nữa
<GeekComp> hắn nhiều key lắm
<GeekComp> vubuntor125: cứ hỏi hắn
<vubuntor125> ai hả anh
<GeekComp> vubuntor125: tên geminious ấy
<vubuntor125> Em có thấy đâu
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor125: lên google ấy
<GeekComp> hắn lõa thể ngay trc mặt mà ko thấy à
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor125: crack nhìu lém
<zj3t3mju> !crack
<ubot2> Factoid 'crack' not found
<vubuntor125> Ở đây có dùng được kaspersky không a
<vubuntor125> Em thấy bạn em bảo dùng ở linux không mất tiền bản quyền
<RCua> @pind
<RCua> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<geminious> @blah
<geminious> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<GeekComp> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<geminious> lệnh đầu @ để làm j` nhỉ
<geminious> :-?
<GeekComp> geminious: hãy hỏi RCua
<GeekComp> @geminious
<GeekComp> @ != }
<vubuntor664> !find aptcd
<ubot2> vubuntor664: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor664> !find aptoncd
<ubot2> vubuntor664: Found: aptoncd
<vubuntor664> bac nao tren nay giup minh go xem ung dung nay tren ubuntu 10.10 nguyen ban khi cai can cac goi phu thuoc nao vay :)
<vubuntor287> có ai chỉ giúp mình cách kết nối internet trong ubuntu đc ko. răng mà lúc được lúc không nà.:(
<GeekComp> .g aptoncd
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<bksupybot> Title: APTonCD (at aptoncd.sourceforge.net)
<GeekComp> vubuntor287: kể rõ hơn đi bạn
<vubuntor664> GeekComp: đưa link source code làm gì
<vubuntor287> lúc mình cài xong ubuntu. lần vào đầu vào thì vẫn có kết nối mạng . lần sau ko thấy nữa
<vubuntor664> có ai rãnh vào terminal gõ lệnh cài aptoncd xem nó cần gói nào
<vubuntor664> do đang ở bên MS nên mới nhờ vã tí xiu :(
<vubuntor287> ?
<vubuntor287> giúp e với
<vubuntor287> lần đầu dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor664> vubuntor287: Card mạng của bạn model nào!?
<GeekComp> vubuntor664: tìm repo đi
<GeekComp> còn hỏi gì nữa
<vubuntor664> sax
<vubuntor287> e vẩn dùng mạng trên winxp tốt lắm
<vubuntor664> GeekComp: bác này vui tính ghê
<vubuntor287> sao ubuntu khó dùng thế nhỉ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor664: h mới bik ha
<GeekComp> vubuntor287: đánh lênh lscpi -n
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor664> GeekComp: đã bảo là đang trên MS thì sao mà biết ubuntu nó thiếu gói phụ thuộc nào khi cài APTonC
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor287> đúng. e đang ở winxp mà
<GeekComp> vubuntor664: /me đang m$
<GeekComp> nên ko thể ... đk
<vubuntor664> nobawk:
<vubuntor664> nobawk: rãnh hem help me xíu
<vubuntor287> anh nào rảnh cho e kái nick yahoo đi
<t8ax> gió nổi..
<GeekComp> vubuntor287: nói chuyện vs /me
<vubuntor287> anh nào có thể giúp dc e thì cho e kái nick yahoo.
<vubuntor287> hix
<GeekComp> vubuntor287: có cần help ko đây
<vubuntor287> hiện ubuntu của e nó ko vào đc mạng nà
<vubuntor287> có chơ a
<vubuntor287> help me.....:((
<GeekComp> pm me
<vubuntor287> e bắt đầu thích dùng ubuntu thì lại bị mấy kết nói mạng. chán như kon gián
<GeekComp> nhanh
<GeekComp> ko là ta chơi cá ngựa
<t8ax> đừng pm
<t8ax> pm là coi chừng bị hấp..
<vubuntor287> làm sao mà pm đc vs anh.
<vubuntor287> pm thế nào
<GeekComp> t8ax: sắp hấp diêm nó oài
<GeekComp> "/msg " tên ta
<vubuntor287> ok
<vubuntor287> khổ lắm thôi
<vubuntor287> hơ hời
<GeekComp> ko pm ta hả
<GeekComp> thoai đi chơi cá ngựa
<vubuntor287> rồi
<t8ax> vote dùng XP
<vubuntor287> em add nick yahoo của a rồi
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor287> nick yahoo của a là geekcomp chi?
<GeekComp> vubuntor287: sao bik yahoo ta
<GeekComp> ặc
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> GeekComp: đi chơi cờ cá ngựa đê
<vubuntor287> rứa làm răng mà pm đc cho a
<GeekComp> mi làm nớ sao pm ta
<t8ax> thấy nick GeekComp ở dãy bên tay trái ko?
<t8ax> nhấp đôi chuột vào
<t8ax> gõ
<t8ax> CLGT
<t8ax> rồi Enter
<GeekComp> mợ lão t8ax
<t8ax> nhầm, tay fải chứ :">
 * GeekComp đạp đạp t8ax
<t8ax> ko thì ở cửa sổ chat này
<t8ax> gõ
<t8ax>  /query GeekComp
<t8ax> rồi enter
<t8ax> :)
<vubuntor664> lâu ngày quay lại diễn đàn thấy box support trở thành nơi đùa nghịch rồi
<GeekComp> vubuntor664: whois tên này đê
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> vubuntor664: help chi?
<GeekComp>  ợ
<GeekComp> yt_: má Nam_Son đây oài
<n2i> GeekComp: sao biết là nam son?
<GeekComp> n2i: soi ip
<n2i> thím í hay clone lắm :d
<n2i> vubuntor664 đâu rồi?
<vubuntor793> Mình cài ubuntu trên máy Toshiba Satellite L645 nhưng không connect vào mạng được. Làm ơn giúp với?
<yt_> GeekComp: anh  nghỉ yen-thao  là ai không quan trọng miễn yen-thao là yen-thao thế thôi lần sau có gặp nhau đừng gán ghép nửa
<GeekComp> yt_: ?
<GeekComp> ai gán đâu
<GeekComp> yt_: đây là Nam_Son hay yen-thao?
<yt_> GeekComp: xem không biết à
<GeekComp> yen-thao1: vậy là nam or nữ?
<yen-thao> GeekComp: yen-thao nghỉ không quan trọng yen-thao phải trả lời với anh
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> hừm
<GeekComp> ko tranh cải nữa
<vubuntor225> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor225> cho minh hoi 1 chut
<vubuntor225> Tren Ubuntu co phan mem nao dang Right Click vao keyword cua bat ky phan mem nao de tra tu dien ko
<voldemort248> .g thủ thuật stardict | vubuntor225
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://gamek.vn/c186n20101116110117763/bo-ba-dai-tu-dien-hang-dau-the-gioi.chn
<bksupybot> Title: Bộ ba đại từ điển hàng đầu thế giới | Thủ thuật | GameK.vn (at gamek.vn)
<voldemort248> .g tra từ điển nhanh với stardict | vubuntor225
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://ddth.com/showthread.php?t=188852
<n2i> startdict đi, khỏi cần chuột phải luôn!
<voldemort248> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<yen-thao> }thanh_cong
<n2i> Có ai đã cài được soft từ trang getdeb.net chưa?
<vubuntor225> roi
<vubuntor225> no co huong dan cach cai o trang chu ay
<vubuntor225> http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/10.10#how_to_install
<bksupybot> Title: GetDeb.net V2 Beta - Software for Ubuntu Linux - Updates for Ubuntu 10.10 (at www.getdeb.net)
<yen-thao> }learn thanh_cong as http://www.mediafire.com/?89pc203ppwd55qh
<bksupybot> yen-thao: The operation succeeded.
<n2i> Để thử
<GeekComp> n2i: chưa getdeb bao h à
<n2i> sao bao nhiêu lần chơi với nó mà ếu được
<n2i> thằng gdeb báo ếu tìm thấy gói cần tải lol
<GeekComp> lol
<n2i> GeekComp: thì ra là phải cài thêm soft
<n2i> lâu nay quan tâm gì đâu! lao ầm ầm vào, ko được..thì bỏ đi :D
<GeekComp> mợ
<GeekComp> bó chiếu
<t8ax> chán lắm rồi
<t8ax> móa hôm qua chỉnh hosts vào fb nhanh ngon lành
<n2i> t8ax: Sao thế?
<t8ax> hôm nay thì :(
<n2i> hờ hờ, chắc mấy ông ISP cũng có trò cả
<n2i> lên HAV nhờ hỏi thử có cách nào không? :D
<t8ax> hận đời quá
<GeekComp> t8ax: việc gì phải hận
<t8ax> chả biết
<t8ax> cái gì làm đc mà ko đc làm
<t8ax> là hận :D
<GeekComp> t8ax: bác còn được đi thi
<GeekComp> em còn ếu đk đi thi
<t8ax> hở?
<t8ax> thi cử gì?
<GeekComp> học lại nè
<GeekComp> bác hận 1
<GeekComp> em hận 10
<t8ax> <== ếu đc đi học
<t8ax> }ping
<GeekComp> pong
<t8ax> mạng chậm quá
<t8ax> móa
<GeekComp> chậm giề
<GeekComp> nhanh đấy chớ
<t8ax> lướt web thấy chậm
<t8ax> down mediafire cũng chỉ đc 4xx
<n2i> E hèm! tình hình là...
<t8ax> nản
<GeekComp> t8ax: bọn nhà mạng nó hạn chế cả lưu lượng cơ à
<n2i> UT sao nhẩy? :-/
<n2i> còn nhiều trò lắm
<GeekComp> n2i: no _Tux_ no UT
<t8ax> GeekComp: chắc là ko, nhưng từ 3 4 bữa nay cảm giác mạng có vẻ tuột
<GeekComp> keke
<n2i> ặc
<t8ax> n2i 2 ng` UT vô đó chơi trốn tìm à?
<n2i> (/me ếu biết, vẫn speed như xưa, đều đều.. :D)
<n2i> tydaikho đâu òi?
<t8ax> để gọi
<GeekComp> hôm nây RCua dễ tính nhể?
<GeekComp> móa
<GeekComp> 12h rồi à
<GeekComp> còn chưa ăn tối
<GeekComp> @@
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> vào UT đê thím n2i
<t8ax> gọi đc tydaikho rồi
<n2i> GeekComp: có xài DrJava không?
<GeekComp> no nô
 * GeekComp chơi sang
 * GeekComp chơi hẳn Net Beans
<n2i> :D
<n2i> Đại ra mà!
<n2i> Tật của mấy thằng có chữ java là font GUI hơi tệ! :(
<n2i> cứ vỡ vỡ, nứt nứt..
<GeekComp> nhất là JDownloader
<GeekComp> nhìn xấu òm
 * GeekComp vẫn phải dùng
<n2i> ủa, bậy, nó nhìn ok mà!
 * GeekComp nhìn thấy nó chối lắm
<GeekComp> có bác nào xài cái burg-manager không
<GeekComp> hôm nay nghịch nó mà chả thấy có chữ gì cả
<n2i> nâu nâu
<n2i> Hãi quá! Cài xong, chỉnh font, chạy thử, test thử cái hello, đụp, tự động logout luôn!
<n2i> Ếu hiểu nó làm ăn zề nữa! :D
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> chúc mừng bác
<n2i> lol
<n2i> bị văng ra
<n2i> chưa phục, chui vào, bật lên tiếp
<GeekComp> t8ax: tydaikho ốm mà vẫn UT được à
<GeekComp> n2i: bái phục
<n2i> chưa giám mở thêm app nào
<t8ax> ốm à? bao rờ?
<n2i> văng tiếp lần nữa, nổi da gà, nghỉ!
<GeekComp> nhìn info
<t8ax> ủa bây giờ mình vô terminal gõ ping 1 địa chỉ nào đó
<t8ax> làm sao cho nó ngừng =))
<n2i> ctrl + c
<GeekComp> ctrl c
<n2i> ctrl +z
<n2i> tùy tâm
<t8ax> ờ hớ
<n2i> có tùy chọn đó
<t8ax> Ctrl Z là stopped
 * n2i kiếm cái nào nhẹ nhẹ hơn Nét bin | E cờ slip! :D
<n2i> ctrl + c đi
<n2i> nó nhảy rầm rầm điên máu cũng ctrl +z là bình thường :D
<GeekComp> n2i: bác kiếm quả nào ngon ngon rồi share nhá
<n2i> yep
<GeekComp> yup
<n2i> kiểu cái vừa rồi được không?
<n2i> nhìn cũng nuột lắm
<GeekComp> nô nô
<n2i> (chỉ để nhìn thôi! :)) )
<vubuntor980> Cho em hỏi tý nhé anh, em dùng usb wifi Tenda w54 1uv 2.0 làm sao em có thể kết nối wifi được
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: oác
<vubuntor980> em dùng Ubuntu ultimate edition 2.7 & 2.2
<GeekComp> Tenda cơ đấy
<vubuntor980> dạ
<GeekComp> thì uyn thía nào
<GeekComp> u thía đó
<GeekComp> keke
<vubuntor980> em tìm trong diễn đàn mà ko có câu trả lời nên em hỏi trực tiếp ở đây
<GeekComp> bạn tìm với keyword gì?
<vubuntor980> ko
<vubuntor980> em muốn hỏi cách làm thế nào mà có driver cho nó để vào mạng wifi
<vubuntor980> vì em ko có cách nào mà vào được cả
<n2i> thường thì không cần tìm driver
<t8ax> ôi mẹ ơi DTA + flashgot down ở Zing lên cả 7xx :(
<GeekComp> t8ax: moas
<vubuntor980> sao anh
<GeekComp> nhanh vãi
<t8ax> chán ếu muốn down nữa =))
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: bạn cắm thử chưa
<vubuntor980> em ko hiểu
<vubuntor980> rồi
<GeekComp> kết quả
<n2i> t8ax download nhanh quá, không kịp nghĩ ra cái nào nên download nữa :))
<vubuntor980> mà ko được
<t8ax> n2i chính xác
<vubuntor980> em dùng máy bàn
<t8ax> móa thường ngày down 1 lần 2 3 bài
<t8ax> giờ ấn xong tên rồi search
<t8ax> là down xong mẹ nó rầu :|
<GeekComp> t8ax: chia /me cái mạng với
<n2i> y như /me bữa chuyển data sang nhờ hdd thằng cùng phòng
<n2i> bt xài usb lâu thấy mồ
<n2i> rồi LAN cũng phức tạp
<vubuntor980> em làm thế nào mà cài đươc driver cho nó hả anh
<t8ax> share file qua LAN cũng lâu, qua wifi nhanh vkl =))
<n2i> cuối cùng xài giver
<n2i> thá»­ giver chÆ°a?
<vubuntor980> em chÆ°a
<t8ax> n2i share qua ad-hoc hay giề?
<n2i> nhanh như copy từ ổ này sang ổ khác luôn
<GeekComp> .g driver Tenda w541 ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.tenda.hk/drivers/drivers.html
<vubuntor980> giver là gì anh?
<bksupybot> Title: Welcome to Tenda Technology (at www.tenda.hk)
<GeekComp> đó search hộ bạn
<n2i> t8ax: nó chơi kiểu gì nhỉ
<vubuntor980> dạ
<GeekComp> keke
<n2i> vfs
<t8ax> n2i trình bày thử cách nó thực hiện?
<n2i> .g giver on ubuntu demo
<vubuntor980> dạ cảm ơn anh
<bkphenny> n2i: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<bksupybot> Title: LiveCD - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> sặc
<vubuntor980> để em download
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> bot ngu
<n2i> t8ax: ngon lắm!
<n2i> vubuntor980: không phải đâu!
 * GeekComp đạp đạp bkphenny
 * n2i đang nói chuyện với t8ax ấy mà! Thông cảm! :D
<t8ax> n2i share giữa 2 máy dùng wifi đúng ko?
<t8ax> hay qua cái gì?
<t8ax> cáp?
<n2i> t8ax: wifi cũng được
<n2i> dây thì nhanh gấp bội wifi nữa
<t8ax> Lunix vs Lunix?
<GeekComp> yeah
<n2i> chủ yếu là thế
<vubuntor980> anh cho em hỏi tiếp nhé
<t8ax> coi dùm coi qua wifi thì nó thông qua cái gì?
<n2i> vì hình như nó ếu có bản window
<n2i> http://www.ghacks.net/2010/09/15/easily-share-files-on-lan-with-fellow-ubuntu-users-with-giver/
<n2i> t8ax:  đấy
<n2i> túm kéo
<t8ax> trc dùng Uyn thì dùng easy server
<bksupybot> Title: Easily share files on LAN with fellow Ubuntu users with Giver (at www.ghacks.net)
<n2i> túm kéo
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: ?
<t8ax> tạo 1 cái serv + ad-hoc => share file với điện thoại
<GeekComp> gúc gồ chưa
<vubuntor980> em thấy ko có driver của usb wifi em
<t8ax> 400mb làm cái 1 :)
<n2i> phải
<t8ax> để lát thử
<n2i> cái này share 2 linux thì ~2G kéo vứt ...xong
<t8ax> down xong nhạc đã
<t8ax> móa nguyên 1 tờ giấy kín chữ :(
<vubuntor980> > em thấy ko có driver của usb wifi của em
<GeekComp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285828
<GeekComp> đó
<bksupybot> Title: [SOLVED] Tenda W541U V2.0 Wireless USB Adapter / Ralink RT2070 How To - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor980> cái đó là usb wifi của em đó
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: đọc nó đi
<GeekComp> rồi làm theo
<n2i> GeekComp: usb ấy là loại nào
<n2i> nghe sn há hốc mồm có vẻ là hạng sang hở?
<GeekComp> n2i: thía bác nghĩ là loại nào
<n2i> chắc không hợp với luser :D
<GeekComp> v2.0 cơ nhá
<GeekComp> n2i: bác đừng gọi e là sn
<GeekComp> e còn non và xanh lắm
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> ít ra e cũng kém bác mấy tuổi lận
<vubuntor980> W541U V2.0   nhưng vẫn ko có chổ download anh ạ
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: sacwj
<GeekComp> mình đã xem bài
<GeekComp> và nó có
<vubuntor980> và ko có nơi downlaod driver
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: cái gì đây
<GeekComp> http://www.sendspace.com/file/xfk1tg
<bksupybot> Title: Download 2009_0525_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0.bz2 from Sendspace.com - send big files the easy way (at www.sendspace.com)
<vubuntor980> em muốn tìm cách cài driver cho nó để vào đươc wifi
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: không chịu đọc gì cả
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> cài driver đó
<GeekComp> theo hướng dẫn mà làm
<GeekComp> n2i: đã search ra gì chưa
<GeekComp> ngon hem
<vubuntor980> toàn là tiếng anh nên em khó hiểu quá
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: tải về
<GeekComp> mở term lên
<GeekComp> gõ sudo su #tar jxvf 2009_0525_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0.bz2
<GeekComp> cd 2009_0525_RT3070_Linux_STA_v2.1.1.0/os/linux
<GeekComp> pico usb_main_dev.c
<GeekComp> cd ../..;make
<vubuntor980> cảm ơn anh
<GeekComp> đó
<n2i> GeekComp: http://www.getdeb.net/software/IntelliJ%20IDEA%20Community%20Edition thá»­ coi?
<bksupybot> Title: GetDeb.net V2 Beta - Software for Ubuntu Linux - Information for IntelliJ IDEA Community Edition (at www.getdeb.net)
<GeekComp> vubuntor980:
<GeekComp> n2i: xem đã
<GeekComp> tải về xem thía nào
<GeekComp> vubuntor980: tên nầy là that_is_lg à?
<n2i> bồ nào bị lỗi này với ff không? ASSERT: parent node must have _DOMElement set
<n2i> Stack Trace:
<n2i> 0:PMV_nodeRemoved([object ResultNodeClassInfo],[object ResultNodeClassInfo],8)
<n2i> 1:removeItem(410)
<GeekComp> ?
<n2i> mỗi khi ctrl + D để bookmark là phụt lên như thế!
<n2i> vãi hà!
<GeekComp> vui rầu
<GeekComp> ô lạ thiệt
<GeekComp> sao ếu tải đk
<GeekComp> lại vô soft cẻnter lấy vậy
<GeekComp> móa
<GeekComp> cái java ide ấy
<GeekComp> 68MB
<GeekComp> tải đến bao h
<n2i> 68M?
<n2i> đâu nặng thế nhỉ?
<GeekComp> tên gói: idea-ic
<n2i> chỉ thấy nó kéo về theo cả open-jdk
<GeekComp> Sẽ phải tải 68.0MB, 159MB sau cài đặt
<GeekComp> mợ
<n2i> có trong trung tầm phần mềm sao?
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> của cái getdeb
<GeekComp> update nó có trong soft ấy mà
<GeekComp> thôi ếu tải cái nầy nữa
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> nặng kinh hơn cả Bean
<n2i> netbean /me thấy còn nặng hơn chứ?
<GeekComp> 2,601kB trên đĩa cứng
<GeekComp> 2MB??
<GeekComp> nặng gấp mấy chục lần đây?
<GeekComp> còn plugin thì
<GeekComp> tính mấy cái chính
<GeekComp> chỉ độ 40MB
<GeekComp> thoai ko chơi
<t8ax> đã down xong 122 bài hát
<t8ax> uỵt mẹ 4 mặt giấy kín chữ :(
<GeekComp> t8ax: ặc
<GeekComp> 122@.@
<n2i> list bài hát á?
<t8ax> vầng
<t8ax> down cho khách
<GeekComp> t8ax: làm cái giề mà phải làm cờ vờ thế
<t8ax> GeekComp: tiệm đt
<GeekComp> ọc
<kid__> t8ax: nhà làm cửa hàng đt à:d
<t8ax> vâng :|
<t8ax> thằng kid__ làm mặt :D mình thấy sợ hãi trong ng`:(
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> hãi trong người uống gì?
 * t8ax lọ mọ kiếm gì ăn
<GeekComp> t8ax: vừa ăn cơm xong
<GeekComp> còn 1 ít ở đáy nồi
<GeekComp> keke
<kid__> mà êch
<kid__> qua kia đê
<kid__> đây có log mà
<GeekComp> ubuntulog_: ê
<GeekComp> log kiểu giề thía
<kid__> }topic
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-31
<vubuntor666> toi muon vao de chinh sua file hosts nam o duong dan : Filesystem\etc\hosts thi phair lam sao?
<vubuntor666> làm sao để có thể truy cập với quyền root được ?
<slash9x> đáng nhẽ nó phải là /etc/hosts chứ nhỉ
<vubuntor666> uh
<vubuntor666> vi toi muon chinh sua file hosts này
<slash9x> ừ
<slash9x> chỉ cần login với quyền root hoặc dùng sudo là chỉnh sửa được thôi mà
<vubuntor666> sùng sudo ? lệnh chỉnh sủa thế nào ,bác chỉ tui cái
<vubuntor666> dùng sudo để chèn thêm info vào file hosts này ,làm như thế nào vậy bác?
<slash9x> oh
<slash9x> cú pháp của sudo là: sudo <tên lệnh>
<slash9x> sau đấy bác gõ password của user vào
<vubuntor666> cai đó thì tui biết rùi,
<slash9x> ừ
<slash9x> vậy thôi
<vubuntor666> nhưng file hosts này ko cho phép chỉnh sủa j cả
<slash9x> có chứ :-?
<slash9x> /etc/hosts chỉnh sửa được mà
<vubuntor666> ko đc bác  ơi ,tui ko gõ đc ,cũng ko cut hay paste gì đc
<slash9x> bác gõ thế nào?
<vubuntor666> tui muốn chèn lệnh :153.16.15.71 facebook.com  153.16.15.71 www.facebook.com vào duoi cái info 127.0.0.1 của file này
<vubuntor666> và hoàn toàn ko làm chi đc
<slash9x> ừ nhưng mà bác gõ lệnh thế nào
<slash9x> với lại mỗi lần làm xong bác phải restart lại máy
<vubuntor666> file hosts thì ko cho gõ vào ,còn lệnh sudo dùng cho nó thì tui ko bit
<vubuntor666> nhờ bác chỉ cho
<slash9x> thôi gõ thế này trong terminal vậy
<slash9x> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<vubuntor666> uh
<vubuntor666> tiep di
<slash9x> ừ
<slash9x> vậy được rồi
<slash9x> edit thôi
<vubuntor666> có cần chuyển quyền root trước ko?
<slash9x> bác ko hiểu sudo là gì rồi :(
<slash9x> sudo là để user mình đang dùng tạm thời lên thành super user
<slash9x> quyền hạn cũng ngang ngửa như root mà ko phải là root
<vubuntor666> uh
<vubuntor666> bac cho chut ,để tui thử xem
<vubuntor666> gõ lệnh :sudo gedit /etc/hosts nó báo command not found là sao bac?
<slash9x> bác đánh có dấu : à?
<vubuntor666> tui làm dc rui ,cám ơn bác
<slash9x> ok
<vubuntor932> mình muốn cài đồng thời ubuntu và windows bây giờ muốn gỡ ubuntu ra thì phải làm thế nào? lần trước định dạng ổ ubuntu là phải cài lại cả windows!
<vubuntor932> có ai jup đc ko
<vubuntor932> mình muốn gỡ ubuntu mà ko muốn phải cài lại windows thì phải làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor932> hình như hỏi kiểu này ko ai trả lời thì phải!
<vubuntor823> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi, ubuntu server có cài đặt đc trên winxp như ubuntu desktop qua wubi k ạ ?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor823: server lại còn bày đặt cài qua wubi làm gì?
<anyoneofus> :|
<vubuntor823> muốn test cũng k đc à bạn ???
<vubuntor823> bạn biết nhiều thứ mà sao nói câu khó nghe thế
<anyoneofus> vubuntor823: vậy bạn có thể cài qua máy ảo VMWare hoặc Virtualbox
<anyoneofus> server ko yêu cầu GUI nên chạy máy ảo cũng ngon
<vubuntor823> ok, cảm ơn bạn :D
<anyoneofus> vubuntor823: tại mềnh hơi dị ứng với hàng M$, bạn thông cảm nha :)
<C4NoC> gút
<C4NoC> á»­a
<C4NoC> nhầm
<anyoneofus> lol
<[nobawk]> @ping
<ubot2> pong
<dungwd> log in user vào thì nhận đượ thông báo
<dungwd> exec: /usr/update.......................
<dungwd> .. not found
<dungwd> là sao
<C4NoC> là not found
<C4NoC> /usr/update là cái của nợ gì
<dungwd> như thế này: usr/update-notifier/update-motd-cpu-checker: not found
<C4NoC> thì nó không có
<dungwd> vậy đó là lỗi gì
<dungwd> có những 3 file lận
<dungwd> làm sao khắc phục
<dungwd> 10.04 LTS
<C4NoC> ai biết cài cái gì mà nó đòi
<C4NoC> thấy cái path lạ hoắc
<anyoneofus> ;))
<vubuntor529> alo
<vubuntor529> o la
<vubuntor781> !find nmap
<ubot2> vubuntor781: Found: nmap, knmap, knmap-docs, libnmap-parser-perl, nmapsi4 (and 2 others)
<vubuntor146> trên ubuntu 9.4 em không download và cài đặt từ điển goldendict từ synaptic được ai biet chi em voi
<GeekComp> vubuntor146: kể rõ hơn xem
<vubuntor781> !find snort
<ubot2> vubuntor781: Found: fwsnort, oinkmaster, snort, snort-common, snort-common-libraries (and 4 others)
<vubuntor146> trên phiên bản ubuntu 9.10 thì vào synaptic thì download và cài đặt đươc goldendict
<vubuntor781> !find airpcap
<ubot2> vubuntor781: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor146> con tren 9.4 thì vào synaptic thì không tìm thay được goldendict
<vubuntor119> co ai noi tieng Viet khong vay?
<vubuntor781> !find wireshake
<ubot2> vubuntor781: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor146> đang nói tiếng việt mà
<vubuntor119> vua cai ubuntu 10.10 nhung k thiet lap duoc cac hieu ung
<vubuntor119> co ai biet chi minh voi
<vubuntor119> khong go dau duoc luon ne
<vubuntor781> vubuntor119: vào wiki xem hướng dẫn cài bộ gõ tiếng việt
<vubuntor119> wiki??
<vubuntor781> vubuntor119: hiệu ứng thì phải cài driver card màn hình vào đã
<vubuntor781> vubuntor119: Wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor119> co2n driver card man hinh thi lay ve o dau ban?
<vubuntor728> em sử dụng ubuntu 9.4  làm ơn chỉ em cách download từ điển goldendict đi/
<vubuntor781> vubuntor119: vào terminal gõ lspci |grep vga
<GeekComp> vubuntor728: sao từ 9.10 lại về 9.4
<vubuntor781> copy paste output lên đây
<GeekComp> vubuntor781: cờ lon của sn nào đây
<GeekComp> vubuntor728: tải từ điển về chưa
<vubuntor728> trên 9.10 thì vào synaptic thì tìm thấy goldendict nhưng trên 9.4 thì không tìm thấy?
<GeekComp> không thấy thì kiếm repo cho nó
<vubuntor781> GeekComp: ?
<vubuntor728> repo là sao em ko hiểu?
<GeekComp> mợ mình đang m$ ếu sang u mà support đk
<GeekComp> tìm repository cho golent dict
<GeekComp> goldent
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> dạo này trình TA mình kém qua
<vubuntor728> em gà quá vẫn chưa hiểu phải làm sao mới download và cài được nó
<GeekComp> vubuntor728: bạn search kỹ chưa
<GeekComp> sao 9.04 ko có nhỉ
<GeekComp> chưa thử bản này nên ko bik
<GeekComp> .g ppa goldendict
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor728> vào synaptic gõ dầy đủ tên goldendict nhung ko thấy, còn 9.10 thì thấy liền à
<GeekComp> bot ăn cám à
<GeekComp> .đợi mình search
<GeekComp> .g golden dict
<GeekComp> RCua: bot google ăn cám rồi hả anh
<vubuntor728> google thì không tìm thấy goldendict.ded
<vubuntor781> !find goldendict
<ubot2> vubuntor781: Found: goldendict, goldendict-wordnet
<vubuntor119> minh xai ubuntu 10.10 muon tim driver Vga card cua sony vaio thi tim o dau vay
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: để /me cho bot vào
<anyoneofus> ..g golden dict
<anyoneofus> .g golden dict
<coderphenny> anyoneofus: http://goldendict.org/
<anyoneofus> hờ hờ
<bksupybot> Title: GoldenDict (at goldendict.org)
<vubuntor781> vubuntor119: vào forum search từ khóa "230M"
<vubuntor728> đã tìm 230M nhu7ng không có gỉ
<vubuntor781> http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012942741560552059817:p1mb9c3serm&ie=UTF-8&q=230m&sa=T%C3%ACm+ki%E1%BA%BFm
<bksupybot> Title: 230m - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor069> anh ơi cho em hỏi máy của em chip atom 230 ram 1Gb thì nên dùng bản linux nào
<GeekComp> ubuntu 9.10
<RCua> ubuntu
<RCua> bản mơi
<RCua> nhât
<vubuntor069> thế có dùng được bản 10.10 không
<RCua> được
<vubuntor120> Bạn nào có thể dành chút thời gian rãnh cho mình hỏi tí về Ubuntu tí được ko ?
<GeekComp> đây
<GeekComp> rất rảnh
<vubuntor120> Vì mình mới bước vào nên chưa có gì hiểu nhiều ... Gnome là môi trường dùng để làm gì vậy ?
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> đọc cái này đi bạn
<GeekComp> đọc cái nầy ko được bỏ sót chỗ nào
<vubuntor120> Ta nên dùng nó thông qua máy ảo hay trực tiếp ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor120: nó là môi trường giao diện đồ họa mà bạn
<C4NoC> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor999> cac ban cho minh hoi ve cai ubuntu tren o dia trang nhe
<vubuntor999> co ai ko vay
<GeekComp> vubuntor999: sim số đep
<GeekComp> vubuntor999: đĩa trắng ko có dữ liệu -> cài = niềm tin à
<vubuntor120> RedHat và các phiên bản khác của linux ... Nó có tương tự ubuntu không vậy bạn ?
<vubuntor898> co chuong tring nao ngoai usb-create co san trong ubuntu , dung de ghi file iso boot len usb k vay
<GeekComp> unetbootin
<vubuntor898> tks
<dungwd> .g
<coderphenny> dungwd: .g what?
<dungwd> .show
<dungwd> .g test
<coderphenny> dungwd: http://www.test.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Test.com Web Based Testing and Certification Software v2.0 (at www.test.com)
<vubuntor431> chao cac anh
<vubuntor431> e vua dowload ban ubuntu netbook
<vubuntor431> cai cho laptop
<vubuntor431> nhung cai xong thi khong thay gi ca
<vubuntor431> khong hien thi chu
<vubuntor431> man hinh desktop trong tron ah
<vubuntor431> mong cac anh huong dan cach khac phu a
<vubuntor431> @cacnoc
<dungwd> apache, làm sao thêm nhiều Server Name
<kiennd> Các bác cho hỏi xíu về picasa
<kiennd> mình xài ubuntu 10.04
<kiennd> cài picasa bản dành cho linux là bản beta
<kiennd> khi vào chỗ chọn các loại file hỗ trợ thì nó mờ các file video đi
<kiennd> nên không chọn được
<kiennd> nếu cài picasa 3.8 qua wine
<kiennd> thì nó không bị mờ, chọn được
<kiennd> nhưng khi chép 1 file avi vào thư mục đang quản lý
<kiennd> thì nó scan được có báo là có file mới
<kiennd> rồi sau đó im luôn không thấy hiển thị file avi lên
<kiennd> nên mình không làm gì được với mấy file video
<kiennd> vậy má mình bị lỗi gì hay là bản dành cho linux, chạy qua wine nó thế?
<vubuntor790> Chao cac anh
<vubuntor790> e dung laptop thi nen download ban nao a?
<vubuntor790> ban netbook hay ban desktop a?
<n2i> Desktop đi cậu
<vubuntor790> nhung cach day 2 thang
<vubuntor790> luc ubuntu 10.10 moi ra
<vubuntor790> em cai chay thay no bi giat giat
<vubuntor790> khong muot nhu 10.04
<vubuntor790> em khong biet sao nua
<vubuntor790> ah
<vubuntor790> ma ban netbook la sao a?
<n2i> Là bản dành cho netbook
<vubuntor790> :d
<n2i> Netbook thì biết rồi đó
<vubuntor790> netbook la ???
<vubuntor790> :d
<vubuntor790> hong biet netbook
<vubuntor790> :d
<vubuntor790> no co phai la laptop k a?
<n2i> nó..ốm hơn laptop :D
<n2i> google đê
<n2i> đầy
<n2i> máy nhỏ bằng...2 bàn tay ấy :))
<vubuntor790> nhung ma cai ban netbook cai cho laptop cho sao  khong a?
<n2i> không sao, vì nó vốn được mix cho netbook nên xài trên cái khác thì hơi bất cập thôi
<dungwd> trong apache làm thêm bindings
<vubuntor893> cho minh hoi dung ubuntu thi co can dung phan mem diet virut khong vay
<vubuntor893> co ai khong vay
<dungwd> chỉ mình add bindings vào virtual host đi
<vubuntor220> alo
<vubuntor220> kiểu gõ Telex có cách nào chuyển sang unicode được không vậy ?
<vubuntor220> đã  cài card màn hình nhưng vẫn không có được hiệu ứng ??
<vubuntor220> có ai chỉ dùm cách cài hiệu ứng màn hình không ??
<vubuntor220> có ai chỉ dùm cách cài hiệu ứng màn hình không ??
<vubuntor220> đã  cài card màn hình nhưng vẫn không có được hiệu ứng ??
<vubuntor220> kiểu gõ Telex có cách nào chuyển sang unicode được không vậy ?
<vubuntor859> hi all
<GeekComp> all hi
<vubuntor859> cac pro giup minh voi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor859> so trang khong tu dong nhay
<n2i> vubuntor220: Hỏi trùm t8ax í! :D
<t8ax> wtf?
<vubuntor859> page number khong tu dong nhay qua trang moi
<kiennd> vubuntor220 "kiểu gõ Telex có cách nào chuyển sang unicode được không vậy ?" telex là kiểu gõ còn Unicode là bộ mã chuyển là chuyển thế nào nhỉ
<anyoneofus> }learn t8ax as Trùm support team Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> anyoneofus: The operation succeeded.
<anyoneofus> }t8ax
<bksupybot> anyoneofus: "t8ax" : Trùm support team Ubuntu-VN
<anyoneofus> }n2i
<t8ax> Trùm nghe nó giang hồ quá.. lãnh đạo đi cho nó quần chúng tý :">
<n2i> sặc
<vubuntor859> dinh dang so trang trong ubuntu nhu the nao
<n2i> vubuntor220: xài Unikey thì lựa bảng mã là unicode thôi
<n2i> telex có liên quan gì bảng mã đâu
<GeekComp> }forget t8ax
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }learn t8ax as Lãnh đạo support team Ubuntu-VN
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> :">
<GeekComp> :-w
<GeekComp> }n2i
<GeekComp> chưa có à
<GeekComp> t8ax định nghĩa đi
<t8ax> để xem..
<t8ax> mới ngủ dậy đầu óc lơ mơ quá
<GeekComp> n2i: bọn nớ chuẩn bị hấp diêm đó
<vubuntor220> mình muốn chuyển từ kiểu gỏ telex sang kiểu VNI
<GeekComp> vubuntor220: cài bộ gõ ibus hay scim chưa
<vubuntor220> rùi
<vubuntor220> đang gỏ = kiểu telex
<vubuntor220> không quen lắm
<GeekComp> cài ibus thì nhấn vô biểu tượng nó
<GeekComp> chọn tùy thích
<vubuntor220> nên muốn đổi sang gỏ kiểu VNI
<GeekComp> Chỗ hiển thị thanh ngôn ngữ
<GeekComp> chọn là Luôn luôn
<vubuntor220> không chọn được kiểu gỏ
<GeekComp> -> xuất hiện 1 thanh bên dưới phải
<dungwd> Reset lại là dc
<GeekComp> trong cái thanh có chữ Telex to đùng ấy
<t8ax> nhớ mang máng ibus-unikey ko có gõ VNI :-s
<n2i> vubuntor220: trong ibus có chỗ add method ấy, chọn vietnamese, vni rồi add vào
<GeekComp> rồi tiếp theo thế nào bik rồi chứ
<vubuntor220> ibus hình như hem có bạn ơi
<GeekComp> dungwd: reset gì ở đây
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> vubuntor220: làm theo hướng dẫn của mình
<GeekComp> mấy tay này lừa tềnh đấy
<vubuntor220> ban huong dan lai giup minh
<GeekComp> nhìn thấy cái biểu tượng chữ V trên thanh ngang trên cùng ko
<GeekComp> hay cái bàn phím cũng đk
<t8ax> ibus-unikey làm ếu gì có VNI
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor220> kick vao Ibus, chon ibus Preferences
<GeekComp> ừa
<vubuntor220> rui sao nua?
<t8ax> à có này
<GeekComp> chỗ Show language bar
<GeekComp> mợ
<GeekComp> chọn Always
<t8ax> sr girl ;)
 * n2i đá t8ax tróc hàm
<vubuntor220> roi
<GeekComp> vubuntor220: nhấn chuột vào khung chat xuất hiện 1 cái thanh đúng ko
<vubuntor220> dong tren chon Vẻtical
<GeekComp> thanh bên phải ở dưới đó
<vubuntor220> uhm
<vubuntor220> minh thay roi
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> tiếp thế nào bik rồi chứ?
<t8ax> tiếp theo sao nữa :">
 * GeekComp đạp đạp t8ax
<vubuntor220> nhung van k go dau duoc
<GeekComp> ọc
<t8ax> vubuntor220: thấy 1 thanh mới xuất hiện ở góc màn hình ko?
<GeekComp> nhìn thấy chữ Telex trong cái thanh không
<GeekComp> nhấn vô
<GeekComp> chọn VNI
<t8ax> ấn chuột vào khung chat, rồi thanh đó sẽ xuất hiện chữ Telex
<vubuntor220> VD minh danh chu cộng no ra nhu vay ne co65ng
<n2i> Đã cài ibus-unikey chưa mà rống ghê thế?
<t8ax> GeekComp: ếu có khung soạn thảo thì nó ếu có hiện nguyên hình đâu :)
<GeekComp> thì đã bảo hắn nhất vô khung chat mà
<vubuntor220> cài rùi mới đánh dấu được nè
<GeekComp> đã chọn VNI chưa mà đòi đnahs
<t8ax> cần cho tấm hình minh họa ko :)
<vubuntor220> àh
<vubuntor220> được rùi
<GeekComp> mợ
<vubuntor220> cám ơn bạn nhìu
<GeekComp> mình chỉ ếu nghe
<GeekComp> chưa làm đã thắc mắc
<vubuntor220> bạn biết cách tạo hiệu ứng màn hình không
 * GeekComp nhảy lên đá phi song t8ax
<t8ax> núp
<t8ax> compiz :o
<vubuntor220> mình cài card màn hình rồi nhưng vẫn không xoay màn hình được
<t8ax> !compiz
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<t8ax> }compiz
<GeekComp> .g compiz
<coderphenny> GeekComp: http://www.compiz.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz Home (at www.compiz.org)
<GeekComp> nâu nâu
<vubuntor220> mới xài cái hệ điều hành này nên hem bít
<GeekComp> .g cài hiệu ứng compiz
<coderphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> vô coi
<t8ax> vubuntor220: vào cài cái CompizConfig Settings Manager vào
<t8ax> đơn giản là vào synaptic gõ chữ ccsm sau đó cài + cài thêm cái compiz-...-extra
<GeekComp> bây h sao lắm ng xài VNI thía nhể?
<t8ax> VNI gõ chậm thấy mồ
<GeekComp> hum qua có thằng bên Pokemon Forum
<GeekComp> cũng chơi cái kiểu VNI này
<t8ax> bạn gái mình toàn gõ VNI, đưa cái đt E63 nó ếu bík gõ có dấu vì đt dùng telex ;)
<vubuntor220> chỉ mình cài cái compiz với
<n2i> vni rê tay mệt nữa
<t8ax> xong 1 tuần sau nó bỏ gõ VNI dùng Telex phà phà ;)
<t8ax> giờ quen dùng Telex luôn :D
<vubuntor220> chỉ mình cài cái compiz với
<GeekComp> vubuntor220: cài compiz chưa
<t8ax> mới chỉ xong còn gì :|
<GeekComp> vubuntor220: mở term lên
<vubuntor220> không biet down o dau ve lam sao ma cai
<GeekComp> mở term chưa
<vubuntor220> roi ban
<GeekComp> gõ apt-get install compiz simple-ccsm compizconfig-settings-manager
<t8ax> sudo đâu
<GeekComp> khỏi cần sudo
<n2i> GeekComp: đại ra ghớm
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> n2i: hehe
<t8ax> hung dữ quá, núp
<n2i> Cứ software center mà táng!
<vubuntor220> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<n2i> hehe thấy chưa!
<vubuntor220> gỏ nó báo như vậy đó
<GeekComp> đang cài gì à
<t8ax> =))
<GeekComp> vậy thêm sudo vô đầu
<t8ax> are you root :o
<n2i> :D
<GeekComp> thích thì chơi gksudo
<GeekComp> hehe
<vubuntor220> giờ làm sao?
<t8ax> gõ
<t8ax> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<t8ax> là đc
<GeekComp> thêm sudo vô câu lệnh đầu tiên
<GeekComp> mợ
<GeekComp> mềnh éo cần sudo
<t8ax> simple-ccsm cài làm gì, fí chỗ :)
<GeekComp> vẫn cài ngon
<GeekComp> t8ax: rân mới bố
<vubuntor220> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following extra packages will be installed:   python-compizconfig The following NEW packages will be installed:   compizconfig-settings-manager python-compizconfig 0 upgraded, 2 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. Need to get 679kB of archives. After this operation, 4,338kB of additional disk space will be used. Do y
<t8ax> <== cũng là rân mới
<t8ax> vubuntor220: ấn Y
<vubuntor220> dang chay
<n2i> vubuntor220: vào software center mà kiếm
<GeekComp> t8ax: bố mới thì vubuntor220 là dân siêu mới à
<n2i> trong đó dễ thao tác
<n2i> rất khỏe
<vubuntor220> mình mới cài xong
<n2i> nghe mấy ông kia rồi vứt U sớm! :D
<GeekComp> n2i: cho hắn tập command
<vubuntor220> mong các bạn giúp đỡ
<GeekComp> vô System-> Admin-> Compiz gì gì đó
<n2i> bậy
<t8ax> vubuntor220: ấn Alt F2 rồi gõ compiz --replace
<n2i> không phải admin
<GeekComp> khổ quá
<t8ax> <== alt f2 compiz --replace là nhanh nhất, khỏi cãi :)
<GeekComp> thì là Admin gì gì đó
<t8ax> Prefe... mà
<t8ax> fsck
<vubuntor220> gỏ rùi
<GeekComp> ừa ha
<n2i> Cứ bảo vào menu system, vào tiếp
<GeekComp> tại ếu vô menu mấy
<n2i> nhắm cái nào có tên dài nhất rồi nhấn :D
<GeekComp> h gỡ luôn cái menu chính đi
<GeekComp> chả quen dùng mấy
<vubuntor220> gõ rồi t8ax
<vubuntor220> rồi sao nũa?
<t8ax> vubuntor220: ra bảng compiz settings manager chưa :o
<GeekComp> hiệu ứng màn hình xoay thì chọn cái Desktop Cubé
<GeekComp> ấy nhầm Cube
<vubuntor220> gõ compiz --replace roi, nhung k thay gì hết
<t8ax> wtf?
<t8ax> nhầm hàng
<GeekComp> vô System-> Preference-> Compiz gì gì đó
<t8ax> gõ ccsm mới đúng :|
<t8ax> Alt F2 gõ ccsm
<t8ax> lệnh kia là bật compiz thôi :|
<vubuntor220> rồi
<GeekComp> chỗ desktop ấy
<GeekComp> nhấn vô Desktop Cubé
<vubuntor220> đánh dấu vào?
<GeekComp> xoay đấy
<t8ax> desktop cube
<GeekComp> thích nhá
<vubuntor220> ok
<t8ax> và rotate cube
<vubuntor220> có thấy nó xoay đâu :((
<GeekComp> t8ax: chưa nghĩ vụ n2i đâu nhá
<t8ax> vubuntor220: ấn Ctrl Alt rồi kéo chuột thử?
<t8ax> GeekComp: từ tý ăn xong cơm ta và mi bàn tiếp
<GeekComp> t8ax: mợ ăn cơm xong ta về que òi
<GeekComp> về quê lấy đâu ra net!!
<t8ax> quê ko có net àh :o
<t8ax> wtf? quê nào mà giờ ko có net :|
<vubuntor220> bấm và kéo chuột
<GeekComp> có hàng net nhưng ko thích ra
<vubuntor220> nhưng không xoay
<GeekComp> vubuntor220: chịu bác nầy
<t8ax> vubuntor220: oãi? ấn chuột phải vào desktop chọn Change Background...
<GeekComp> t8ax: ừa há
<GeekComp> quên mợ nó
<t8ax> qua tab Visual Effects xem nó ở extra chưa :|
<t8ax> GeekComp: tại vì tưởng gõ lệnh compiz --replace là nó cho max rồi :|
<GeekComp> compiz thấy mình gà ko tưởng tượng
<vubuntor220> vừa mở extra xong
<GeekComp> thử lại đi
<t8ax> đc chưa?
<GeekComp> 4h rồi
<vubuntor220> kéo cái cửa sổ a2h?
<GeekComp> săp xếp quần áo về quê
<t8ax> vubuntor220: ừh
<t8ax> kéo nó giống 1 khối 3D :)
<vubuntor220> chọn extra nó lại tắt cái Deskto cube
<t8ax> bật lại =))
<vubuntor220> bật lại thì nó tắt Extra
<vubuntor220> hixhix
<t8ax> wtf :o
<t8ax> kỳ vậy?
<GeekComp> wtf
<t8ax> vubuntor220: giờ bật cái extra nha
<t8ax> sau đó vào ccsm
<t8ax> tick vào cái cube + rotate cube
<t8ax> kéo thử xem đc ko?
<t8ax> đc thì kệ mợ cái extra :)
<vubuntor220> ok
<vubuntor220> kéo cái cửa sổ dẽo quẹo
<vubuntor220> chứ không xoay được màn hình
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> thế chịu
<t8ax> núp
<vubuntor220> có cần reset máy không vậy?
<GeekComp> nô nô
<GeekComp> vô menu xem có cái nào là simple config compiz ko
<vubuntor220> sao mình chọn cái desktop cube roi ma van khong xoay duoc?
<vubuntor220> menu??
<GeekComp> bạn để bao nhiêu desktop
<GeekComp> để 1 cái ko xoay đk đâu
<vubuntor220> 4 cái
<vubuntor220> vào menu là vào dau?
<GeekComp> nhấn vào từng desktop xem
<GeekComp> có hiệu ứng gì ko
<vubuntor220> kéo cửa sổ nó dẽo dẽo
<GeekComp> dẽo dẽo là tính từ gì thế?
<vubuntor220> bấm window + E thì thu nhỏ xuống 4 desktop
 * GeekComp về mua quyển Từ điển Tiếng Việt
<vubuntor220> chỉ có vậy thui
<vubuntor220> hixhix
<vubuntor220> kéo giữ cửa sổ
<vubuntor220> nó chạy cong cong quẹo quẹo
<GeekComp> bật compiz --replace chưa dzợ
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> hiệu ứng đó
<GeekComp> nói chung là bạn tự nghịch đi
<GeekComp> tự nghịch hiệu ứng hay hơn mình chỉ
<GeekComp> mò là ra ấy mà
<vubuntor220> bấm alt+F2
<vubuntor220> có check vào dấu Run in terminal k?
<GeekComp> thôi thôi
<GeekComp> bạn chạy rồi
<GeekComp> khỏi cần chạy nữa
<GeekComp> giờ nghịch hiệu ứng trong ccsm đi
<vubuntor220> kekeke
<vubuntor220> mình làm duoc roi
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> thích chưa
<vubuntor220> cám ơn bạn nhìu nhìu
<GeekComp> no prob
<anyoneofus> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> anyoneofus: "GeekComp" : (#1) Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo, (#2) Dzai Nam Định nhưng thực chất là trinh sát Interpol nằm vùng
<GeekComp> mợ
<t8ax> =))
<GeekComp> }forget GeekComp 2
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }learn GeekComp as Trinh sát Interpol nằm vùng đội
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }forget GeekComp 2
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }anyoneofus
<GeekComp> ủa lạ
<GeekComp> hơm có seo?>
 * n2i có cần compiz -ri pờ lây xờ đâu mà vẫn quay đơ, mây mưa vô tư đó thôi
<vubuntor768> thấy có mấy cái hiệu ứng đẹp ghê
<vubuntor768> nhưng mình không biết cách set
<t8ax> hiệu ứng cũng có fím tắt
<t8ax> vô từng cái mà xem :)
<vubuntor768> vd như khi tắt 1 cửa sổ nó vỡ ra hoặc cháy
<vubuntor768> thử hết trong compiz rùi
<t8ax> .g cách cài thêm plugin cho compiz
<vubuntor768> nhưng hem coá
<coderphenny> t8ax: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vào đó đọc thêm :)
<vubuntor768> :)
<t8ax> http://fc06.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/365/2/3/happy_new_year_by_t8ax-d362ze0.png super men ;)
<vubuntor768> quá gà trong linux
<vubuntor768> hix hix
<vubuntor768> đọc hem hiểu gì hết
<t8ax> từ từ đi, dùng đc ít bữa là biết liền
<vubuntor768> :((
<vubuntor768> vào đâu để down plugin thêm vậy bạn?
<t8ax> đọc bài viết trên đê
<vubuntor768> hjhjhj
<vubuntor768> đã đọc, nhưng có hiểu j đâu
<t8ax> học bò rồi học chạy, cứ từ từ nghiên kíu là hiểu àh ;)
<t8ax> <== lúc đầu dùng cũng đâu bík gì đâu, cũng hỏi y như bạn
<t8ax> mà ko ai trả lời =))
<vubuntor768> :(
<t8ax> chịu khó mò đi, mốt còn chịu khổ cho quen :)
<vubuntor768> éc
<vubuntor768> họ cứ đánh chữ "mã"
<vubuntor768> rùi đến 1 dòng "mã"
<vubuntor768> mà hem nói là đánh vào đâu hết
<vubuntor768> gặp gà như mình là bó tay
<t8ax> terminal :D
<vubuntor768> nghịch chắc mai cài lại cái laptop lun :((
<t8ax> lúc mình mới dùng Ubuntu cách đây 1 tháng 3 tuần
<t8ax> 3 bữa cài 1 lần :)
<vubuntor768> ặc ặc
<vubuntor768> cài không khéo tiu lun cái Win bản quyền
<t8ax> cài U liên quan gì Win
<vubuntor768> cài song song 2 hệ điều hành
<t8ax> <== cũng song song :)
<vubuntor768> lúc đầu hem bít
<t8ax> vào Win del 2 cái ổ cài Ubuntu là ext4 và swap đi -> cài lại là xong :D
<vubuntor768>  chừa ổ C có 50GB
<vubuntor768> hix hix
<t8ax> vubuntor768: cài bằng gì?
<vubuntor768> đĩa CD
<t8ax> vậy đơn giản mà, cho 1 ổ tầm 5 > 15G cài U
<t8ax> là 2 thằng ko ai liên quan ai :)
<vubuntor768> làm theo hướng dẫn hết roài
<vubuntor768> nhưng chẳng thấy có thêm hiệu ứng nào trong compiz
<t8ax> alt f2 gõ compiz --replace
<t8ax> rồi xem có cái gì mới ko :)
<vubuntor768> kekeke, không có j mới hết
<t8ax> núp
<vubuntor768> :)
<vubuntor768> =))
<vubuntor768> máy bạn có nhìu hiệu ứng hem?
<t8ax> khoảng hơn chục
<vubuntor768> hix
<t8ax> hiệu ứng pháo hoa, nước, lửa, chuột, zoom, mờ, tuyết, trong suốt
<t8ax> nói chung nhìu ;))
<vubuntor768> thui, tạm chấp nhận vậy
<vubuntor768> :((
<vubuntor768> pó tay rùi
<t8ax> cài Ubuntu lâu chưa :)
<vubuntor768> cách đây 3 tiếng
<vubuntor768> :D
<t8ax> vậy thì chấp nhận số fận đi :)
<vubuntor768> :((
<vubuntor768> hix
<vubuntor768> thui, trốn đây
<vubuntor768> bye all
<vubuntor768> <t8ax> bye, cám ơn nhìu nhìu
<t8ax> ơn nghĩa gì
<t8ax> mang ơn nặng thân
<t8ax> chuyển thành tiền mặt gửi mình đi, mình cám ơn =))
<t8ax> fsck
<n2i> http://www.google.com.vn/logos/2010/newyear11-hp.jpg
<quynguyen> file rar quên mật khẩu phải làm thế nào
<n2i> quên nó luôn đi :D
<quynguyen> :D
<t8ax> hỏi ko chủ ngữ ko vị ngữ, trả lời làm gì, mệt xác
<quynguyen> xin lỗi :(
<quynguyen> để mình hỏi lại
<quynguyen> file rar lỡ quên mật khẩu làm thế nào để lấy lại các bác nhỉ
<t8ax> câu trả lời là.. mang sang Uyn mò =))
<quynguyen> thế còn mật khẩu file odt? Mình Google nãy giờ không tìm thấy
<vubuntor640> alo
<vubuntor640> cho mih hoi cai
<t8ax> !ask | vubuntor640
<ubot2> vubuntor640: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor640> em ko bat dc visual effect
<afterlastangel> http://kindness.yahoo.com
<t8ax> vubuntor640: mới cài Ubuntu hỉ?
<bksupybot> Title: Yahoo! How Good Grows: Ripples of Kindness (at kindness.yahoo.com)
<vubuntor640> vang
<afterlastangel> http://kindness.yahoo.com/Mxa-AZ/Myo-Ga
<afterlastangel> He he
<bksupybot> Title: Yahoo! How Good Grows: Ripples of Kindness (at kindness.yahoo.com)
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor640
<ubot2> vubuntor640: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor640> cai ban netbook edition
<t8ax> ủa máy gì mà cài netbook edition :|
<vubuntor640> laptop
<t8ax> cấu hình?
<vubuntor640> khac han desktop, hic
<t8ax> vubuntor640: Ram nhiu bạn?
<vubuntor640> core i3 350, ram 2gb
<vubuntor640> card intel HD
<t8ax> lol
<n2i> lol
<t8ax> máy khủng vậy đi cài netbook edition chi
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor640> the cai gi
<t8ax> vubuntor640: down lại bản Desktop đi
<n2i> déktop
<t8ax> netbook -> dành cho máy cấu hình siêu yếu
<vubuntor640> ko phai ban do cho may ban ah
<t8ax> ko
<vubuntor640> ec
<n2i> hơ hơ
<vubuntor640> the ma minh tuong
<t8ax> <== từng là nạn nhân :)
<n2i> máy của cậu còn gấp máy bàn mấy lần
<vubuntor640> ko phai laptop la cai ban netbook ah
<t8ax> down lại bản ubuntu desktop đi bạn
<vubuntor640> uh
<n2i> netbook <> laptop chứ
<t8ax> netbook >< notebook
<vubuntor640> the go cai nay ah
<t8ax> vâng :)
<n2i> không
<n2i> cài đè luôn
<n2i> khỏi gỡ :D
<vubuntor640> cai de sao dc
<vubuntor640> co nhanh hon ko
<n2i> nghĩa là cài vào đúng mặt nó
<t8ax> cài Ubuntu mất 15' thôi mà
<t8ax> lâu la gì :D
<n2i> nó bảo format thì formar
<vubuntor640> thui
<vubuntor640> go ra cai lai cho no chac
<vubuntor640> lo no format o C cua win thi chet
<n2i> chẳng sao đâu
<t8ax> ủa? bạn cài bằng gì?
<vubuntor640> cai bang o dia ao
<n2i> năm mới rồi, nói thế xui lắm :d
<n2i> !!!
<vubuntor640> :D
<vubuntor640> chua qua
<vubuntor640> dang dinh di choi ma ham mo ubuntu qua :D
<t8ax> cài = đĩa ảo :o
<t8ax> thôi khuyên bạn
<vubuntor640> thay thang ban dung dep
<t8ax> bỏ đi :)
<vubuntor640> sao
<t8ax> đừng cài nữa
<vubuntor640> sao lai the
<t8ax> đi chơi chán rồi về hãy cài
<t8ax> cài thiệt :)
<vubuntor640> :))
<t8ax> cài ảo cài làm giề, tốn thời gian
<vubuntor640> sao ton
<vubuntor640> co anh huong gi dua
<vubuntor640> cai thiet mat cong chia o dia nua
<t8ax> có chứ
<t8ax> cài ảo => ko tận hưởng đc hết
<t8ax> giật, chậm, vân vân
<vubuntor640> ke
<t8ax> chưa kể 1 số lỗi oái oăm
<vubuntor640> cu cai thu da :)
<t8ax> thẩm du thì ko bằng xxx
<t8ax> cái này chắc bạn hiểu :))
<n2i> :D
<n2i> Bó giò
<t8ax> fải ko thím n2i :)
<vubuntor640> the gio laptop minh cai ban desktop dc ah
<t8ax> vubuntor640: dư sức :)
<vubuntor640> xxx suong hon :))
<t8ax> core i3 ram 2g, lol
<t8ax> ghen tỵ quá :(
<vubuntor640> uh
<vubuntor640> the minh down ban desktop da
<t8ax> đi chơi đi
<t8ax> down làm giề
<n2i> Quái gì mà digsby ếu có irc nhẩy
<vubuntor640> dang chat bang ubuntu ko bit tieng voet
<t8ax> n2i ờ, mình cũng ếu hiểu
<vubuntor640> down rui tam cai rui di choi
<vubuntor640> toi rui ve cai
<t8ax> vubuntor640: cơ bản vì cài xong -> có gì thắc mắc vô hỏi ko ai trả lời
<t8ax> ai cũng đi chơi rồi :)
<vubuntor640> uh
<vubuntor640> thi gio go cai nay
<vubuntor640> rui tai ban kia
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> chúc bạn may mắn.. lần sau :)
<vubuntor079> anh em ơi cho mình hỏi
<t8ax> mà nói trc nha
<vubuntor640> sao
<vubuntor079> bây h mình mới dùng linux
<t8ax> cài = máy ảo ko bật đc visual effect đâu =))
<t8ax> há há
<vubuntor640> de coi
<vubuntor640> ban minj bat dc
<t8ax> ko tin cứ thử :) tốn thời gian bạn thôi :D
<vubuntor640> dung lua con nit :))
<vubuntor640> :P:P
<vubuntor079> thì nên dùng ntn
<vubuntor079> có nên dùng máy ảo không
<vubuntor640> do do
<t8ax> vubuntor079: cài thật đê
<vubuntor640> ban nay giong minh
<t8ax> bỏ 5' chia ổ đĩa
<vubuntor640> dung ao di ban
<t8ax> 15' down Ubuntu
<vubuntor640> ban kia lua do
<t8ax> 2' ghi vô USB
<vubuntor640> :))
<t8ax> 15 cài Ubuntu
<t8ax> xong :)
<vubuntor640> thui tam da
<vubuntor640> bibi nghe
<t8ax> vubuntor640: nói vậy lát đừng vô hỏi nha
<t8ax> ko ai support bạn nữa đâu :)
<t8ax> vote ban :)
<vubuntor079> nhưng mà có cần phân vùng lại ổ không
<vubuntor079> có cần định dạng ổ là FAT hay NTFS k
<t8ax> vubuntor079: chia 1 ổ khoảng 5 -> 15G tùy bạn
<t8ax> ko cần định dạng
<t8ax> lúc cài thì sẽ tự động format :)
<vubuntor788> anh chi oi cho em hoi cai nay nhe'
<vubuntor079> thế cài chung vs WIn đc không
<t8ax> cứ chia nó ra unallcation là đc :)
<t8ax> vubuntor079: vô tư
<vubuntor788> cach tim dia chi IP cua may dang su dung tim nhu the nao?
<vubuntor788> em khong biet cai nay
<vubuntor788> :D
<vubuntor079> VD như ổ C đã cài WIn rồi
<vubuntor788> em khong hieu lam
<vubuntor079> mún cài Linux vào ổ F đc k
<vubuntor788> anh noi ro hon di a
<n2i> vubuntor788: ok cả!
<t8ax> vubuntor079: thì chia 1 ổ khoảng 5 -> 15G như mình nói, là nó tự động cài :)
 * n2i cài tới 3 cái lận này
<t8ax> à nhầm, ko fải tự động, mà là bạn có thể cài vào đó
<vubuntor079> nó có phần hỏi mình cài vào ổ nào ak
<vubuntor788> co ai biet khong a
<vubuntor788> giup em voi
<vubuntor788> :((
<t8ax> vubuntor079: nó sẽ hỏi :D
<vubuntor079> tk bạn nhiều
<vubuntor079> mình chưa dùng bao h đang mún thử :D
<t8ax> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<_Tux_> vubuntor079: curl ifconfig.me
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> đọc đê
<vubuntor788> 55
<t8ax> vubuntor079: chúc bạn đi hết dữ liệu :)
<vubuntor079> ak
<vubuntor079> cho mình hỏi câu nữa
<t8ax> vâng?
<vubuntor079> ổ đĩa mình bị hỏng
<vubuntor079> có thể cài qua USB đc ko
<t8ax> đơn giản :)
<t8ax> cài = usb nhanh hơn livecd nữa là
<vubuntor079> thế ak
<t8ax> usb 2G > nhá
<vubuntor079> có thể cho mình link
<vubuntor079> mình tham khảo
<t8ax> đợi tý
<vubuntor079> ok thank
<t8ax> bạn vào ubuntu.com
<t8ax> vào download bản desktop edition
<t8ax> nhìn ở mục Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<n2i> vubuntor079: universal usb installer, tải cái này về
<t8ax> 2 ấy
<t8ax> rồi tick vào usb stick -> chọn HĐH bạn đang dùng -> click vào show me how
<t8ax> là nó bày :)
<_Tux_> USB cài nhanh đến nản luôn
<_Tux_> qua cài cho thằng bạn
<_Tux_> chém gió abc nhoằng cái
<t8ax> cài = đĩa lâu bỏ mẹ :(
<_Tux_> nó đã hỏi restart
<_Tux_> lol
<t8ax> boot = đĩa đến 5' mới hiện hình Ubuntu
<n2i> :D
<n2i> nhanh quá cũng không quen!
<t8ax> usb á, 5s :)
<vubuntor079> ok thank bạn nhiều
<vubuntor079> cái USB Deckstop là cái tầm 700M đấy hả
<n2i> cứ tải bản iso desktop về
<n2i> rồi lấy thêm một chú nữa để làm usb boot
<vubuntor079> uk đúng rồi
<n2i> unetbootin
<vubuntor079> chú j
<n2i> universal usb installer
<n2i> ay linuxusblive creator
<n2i> tùy
<n2i> 3 cái đấy, lấy cái nào thì lấy
<n2i> 2 cái đầu không cần cài đặt
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> cái cuỗi cùng có GUI rất đẹp :D
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> cứ làm theo chị gái trong video là xong
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> đúng đấy!
<n2i> _Tux_: đưa vào }Ubuntu-Install đi
<_Tux_> n2i: bg cho gọn
<_Tux_> !install
<ubot2> Factoid 'install' not found
<vubuntor869> Hello.
<n2i> Not English! Pờ lí sờ!
<vubuntor869> cho mình hỏi, hệ thống mail của mình chỉ gửi mail nội bộ, không gửi sang các domain khác (như là gmail chẳng hạn)
<vubuntor869> giúp mình với
 * _Tux_ núp
 * n2i lủi! Chưa chơi mail sờ vờ bao giờ! :D
<vubuntor869> mình cài posfix
<n2i> vubuntor869: chịu khó lục docs của nó xem?
<vubuntor869> doc của nó khuung quá
<vubuntor869> có ai biết thì giúp mình với
<n2i> Tết!
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor869> Tết Tây mà
<kid__> tây thì cũng là tết:D
<kid__> đến noel còn nghỉ nữa là
<kid__> =D
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<codai2810> có ai ko
<codai2810> zj3t3mju: ping
<vubuntor869> Chán!...
<codai2810> vubuntor869: sao chán :-/
<vubuntor869> không ai giúp mình
<n2i> Nếu anh rành sẽ giúp
<vubuntor869> mail server của mình khong gửi tới domain khác dc
<_Tux_> .g postfix can't send mail to another domian
<zj3t3mju> pong
<coderphenny> _Tux_: http://www.postfix.org/STANDARD_CONFIGURATION_README.html
<bksupybot> Title: Postfix Standard Configuration Examples (at www.postfix.org)
<_Tux_> .g postfix can't send mail to another domain
<coderphenny> _Tux_: http://www.postfix.org/VIRTUAL_README.html
<bksupybot> Title: Postfix Virtual Domain Hosting Howto (at www.postfix.org)
<vubuntor869> mình đọc rồi
 * _Tux_ ai sn giúp đê
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor869: tự gửi cho mình được hử?
 * _Tux_ dân thường, không hay động đến server
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor869: có xem trong spam chưa
<vubuntor869> x&hl=vi&ei=70kcTZyNIoq2vQP59YzLDQ&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=2&ved=0CC4Q6AEwAQ#v=onepage&q&f=true
<vubuntor869> ngay cả quyển ISBN này
<vubuntor869> mình cũng không làm dc
<vubuntor869> mình gửi đến gmail, nó báo lỗi như này
<vubuntor869> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549107/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor869: :|
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor869: lỗi rõ rồi còn gì
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor869: In order to prevent spam, Gmail refuses mail when the sending IP address does not match the sending domain
<Windbox97> nay cac bac oi
 * _Tux_ đề nghị kick Windbox97 
<_Tux_> Windows user clone
<_Tux_> :))
<Windbox97> ui
<Windbox97> dung bac oi
<Windbox97> em dinh hoi cai nay
<vubuntor862> Huhu!
<_Tux_> Windbox97: hỏi chi mô
<_Tux_> cách cài Windows
<_Tux_> !bot | vubuntor862
<ubot2> vubuntor862: Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor862> Em cài đặt kubuntu 10.10 bị lỗi installer crashed
<vubuntor862> phải làm sao?
<Windbox97> ua
<Windbox97> giong minh
<Windbox97> dag try Ubuntu day nay:))
<vubuntor862> Làm sao để cài đc mấy Bro?
 * _Tux_ mù Kubuntu
<Windbox97> no do o cho nao??
<Windbox97> em bi roi:(
<vubuntor862> Vậy ko ai bít cả sao?
<n2i> Sao không xài Ubuntu?
<vubuntor862> hic!
<vubuntor862> Mỗi thứ thử 1 tí cho bít
<vubuntor862> hì hì
<n2i> thử cái gì rồi?
<vubuntor862> mỗi ubuntu
<n2i> :D
<n2i> Ubuntu = Kubuntu
<vubuntor961> xubuntu
<n2i>  = Xubuntu
<n2i> = *buntu :D
<n2i> Tết nhất mà lắm vubuntor thế nhẩy?
<vubuntor961> ?
<vubuntor961> ubuntu mobile.có ko
<Windbox97> ac
<n2i> ặc
<vubuntor961> ac gì
<vubuntor961> ubuntu mobile
<n2i> Nghĩ Ubuntu kiểu Windows á?
<vubuntor961> uh
<n2i> :)
<_Tux_> nghe dân tình đồn đại
<_Tux_> Ubuntu cũng cài được trên Mobile
<vubuntor961> ua.nghe no co ubuntun mobile ma
 * _Tux_ nhưng mờ chưa có nhìn
<_Tux_> vubuntor961: android
<_Tux_> linux trên mobile
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor961> ubuntu co cai dc Avira ko Amh em
<_Tux_> vubuntor961: để làm gì
 * _Tux_ ngắm chăng ?
<vubuntor961> avira tren ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor961: nhưng mà cài để làm gì
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor961> wet virus
 * _Tux_ Linux thì lấy đâu Virus mà quét
<_Tux_> tốn CPU + Ram mà chăng để làm giề
<vubuntor961> ua
<t8ax> cài BKAV đê
<t8ax> Avira chi
<vubuntor961> ubuntu ko co virus à
<t8ax> cài vào
<t8ax> có hay ko thì cho nó an toàn
<_Tux_> vubuntor961: hơ
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor961> avira là chùm roi
<_Tux_> Linux đâu có phải Windows
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> chùm giề
<t8ax> xài BKAV chưa
<_Tux_> vubuntor961: thế bạn nghĩ Ubuntu là một bản Windows à
<vubuntor961> bkav sao lại dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor961: ????
<vubuntor961> xai roi
<vubuntor961> bkav cùi bắp
 * _Tux_ ngon mà
<vubuntor961> uh
<vubuntor961> dc 1 cai
<vubuntor961> wet nhanh
<_Tux_> vubuntor961: thế hả
<vubuntor961> wet ma ra ca  muoi may ngan virus
 * _Tux_ giờ mới biết :))
<t8ax> BKAV mà chê
<t8ax> top 7/10 fần mềm diệt virus tốt nhất thế giới
<t8ax> vote ban vubuntor961
<vubuntor961> giet nham con hon bo sot
<vubuntor961> bkav
<t8ax> chém đủ rồi, núp thôi
 * _Tux_ tát t8ax 
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> hí hí :">
<vubuntor961> bkav top7 con avira chac top 1 wa
<t8ax> }t8ax
<bksupybot> t8ax: "t8ax" : Lãnh đạo support team Ubuntu-VN
<t8ax> chống lãnh đạo à?
 * _Tux_ lão đạo ếu có OP =))
<vubuntor961> ubuntu xai IDM dc ko
<t8ax> vubuntor961: đc ngon lành
<t8ax> Ubuntu là 1 fiên bản miễn fí của Windows mà
<t8ax> Win xài đc gì nó đc tất, có khi còn ngon hơn
<vubuntor961> windows crack
<_Tux_> t8ax: =))
<vubuntor961> kubuntu
 * _Tux_ núp
<_Tux_> gió to dễ cảm lạnh
<t8ax> kubuntu hay ubuntu giề
<t8ax> vào microsoft đọc product
<t8ax> có hết
<vubuntor961> kubuntu
<vubuntor961> ngon nhat à
<t8ax> uruku trong Siêu Nhân Gao ngon nhất
<vubuntor961> Android
<t8ax> Android sao bằng Uyn bậy
<vubuntor961> Android cung la nhan linux
<t8ax> thì sao :o
<vubuntor961> hoi dong ubuntu
<t8ax> nói chung là giờ bác muốn support cái gì?
<vubuntor961> kubuntu
<t8ax> về cái gì?
<vubuntor961> đồ họa
<vubuntor961> dep
<Windbox97> cac bac oi
<Windbox97> cho em hoi
<n2i> vubuntor961: Ubuntu đẹp nhất! kaka
<n2i> Em nào cũng đẹp
<Windbox97> cai Avast tren Ubuntu co diet dc virut tren window dc ko??
<n2i> căn bản chú có biết chăm hay không thôi
<t8ax> vubuntor961: vậy bác muốn tư vấn cái gì? hay ngồi khen Lubuntu? lol?
<n2i> Té..
<t8ax> Windbox97: xem đc thôi, ko diệt đc đâu :)
<Windbox97> ac
<Windbox97> diet=gi day??
<Windbox97> :((
<t8ax> = tay
<t8ax> thấy file exe gì nó fát hiện ra
<t8ax> túm lại del =))
<n2i> diệt gì?
<_Tux_> sudo find / -iname "*.exe" -exec rm -rf {} \;
<t8ax> xong win có nhiu cái e ết e
<t8ax> nó cho bay hết
<n2i> ai biểu mount phân vùng win làm gì
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> hắn bảo quét virus trên Uyn mà
<Windbox97> uh
<Windbox97> nhug cai virus scaner fai biet diet nua chu
<Windbox97> anh em tu van cai
<t8ax> Win mà để bị dính virus
<t8ax> thì dùng WIn mà trị
<n2i> Khỏi lo cái khoản virus cho khỏe người
<t8ax> U ko giúp đỡ đc đâu :)
<Windbox97> the ma doc bai"Linux cuu Winodow" no chi cho cach diet virus thong qua Ubuntu
<n2i> lol
<Windbox97> o PC World Vn
<Windbox97> sax
<n2i> Nó bảo thế nào?
<Windbox97> po hand
<n2i> Coi cái!
<Windbox97> uh
<Windbox97> gui link nhe
<n2i> thì nó nói đúng rồi chi nữa
<t8ax> nói chung fải biết Win bị virus gì, nguyên lý hoạt động của virus đó là gì
<t8ax> thì mới dùng U cứu đc
<Windbox97> www.pcworld.com.vn/.../linux-cuu-ho-may-tinh-windows-nhiem-virus/
<Windbox97> do link do
<ntsasng> Happy new year
<ntsasng> :D
<nvsonfet> chào mọi người !
<nvsonfet> happy new year !
<nvsonfet> lần đầu dùng cái  Xchat ni !
<nvsonfet> trong cũng ngộ ngộ  nhỉ !
<nvsonfet> hê!
<nvsonfet> có  bác  nào  học ở  Bk   , K51 ko nhỉ ?
<nvsonfet> :D
<nvsonfet> haizz !
<nvsonfet> zì mà   keo kiệt thế ko bit !
<nvsonfet> any body here ?
<t8ax> nobody
<t8ax> please use English?
<ptkhanh> happy new year
<nvsonfet> :d
<n2i> Hề lố! @_@
<n2i> Sao độ này blog của zxc232 khó vào thế nhỉ?
<n2i> Post vào được, post không!
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-01
<ntsasng> !hi all
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi all' not found
<ntsasng> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<ntsasng> trong này
<ntsasng> ai dùng theme gì cool cun thì share mềnh với
<ntsasng> :D
<ntsasng> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<afterlastangel> đầu năm vắng nhri
<vubuntor488> alo
<afterlastangel> vubuntor488: 1/1 nghỉ lễ
<vubuntor488> nghi le la ko hoiđcâh
<vubuntor488> nghi le la ko hoi dc ah
<vubuntor488> alo
<n2i> Sẽ ghi nhận vubuntor488 là vubuntor đầu tiên của năm! :D
<vubuntor488> :D
<vubuntor488> cho minh hoi voi
<vubuntor488> laptop minh cai ubuntu xong ko vao dc mang
<vubuntor488> tra loi voi
<n2i> ơj, vụ này nhiều vubuntor hỏi rồi! ...nhưng mình không biết! :D
<vubuntor488> ec
<n2i> nó không báo gì sao?
<n2i> laptop loại nào? Toshiba hay Sony hở?
<vubuntor488> sony
<vubuntor488> ko
<vubuntor488> no ko bao gi het
<n2i> Có thấy biểu tượng mạng ở trên taskbar không?
<vubuntor488> co
<vubuntor488> vo chinh ip ah
<vubuntor488> ban huong dan chi tiet dc ko
<n2i> có xài win không?
<vubuntor488> dang dung win ne
<vubuntor488> vua go ubuntu xong
<n2i> bên win có cần chỉnh ip không?
<vubuntor488> ko
<n2i> nếu không thì không cần đâu
<vubuntor488> chi chinh ip de vo facebook thui
<vubuntor488> the chu lam sao vao dc
<n2i> (giờ chỉnh cũng ếu vô được fb nữa :D nản với mấy bố  quá)
<vubuntor488> uh
<vubuntor488> the lam sao
<n2i> Cái vụ mạng nầy thì mình không biết rồi, cái đó chắc tại đặc điểm của máy, toshiba và sony là thấy hay hỏi về vụ này(mình lại ngon lành cành đào chớ :D)
<yen-thao> http://www.hidemyass.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Hide My Ass! Free Proxy and Privacy Tools - Surf The Web Anonymously (at www.hidemyass.com)
<yen-thao> vào facebook bằng đường đó đi
<yen-thao> khỏi phải chỉnh ip làm gì
<n2i> yen-thao: giờ vào mạng còn không được, mơ gì fb hố hố
<yen-thao> n2i: chứ đang ở đâu mà không vào mạng được
<vubuntor488> dang o phong
<n2i> vubuntor488: đã test thử livecd chưa?
<vubuntor488> chua
<vubuntor488> ko co cd
<n2i> xài livecd cho chắc mẩm
<n2i> thì liveusb
<afterlastangel> n2i:  đầu năm đâu đầu năm, hồi 1h vẫn có người kêu inh ỏi
<vubuntor488> ko co cach nao khac ah
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor488> kho khan the
<n2i> cứ bình tĩnh
<vubuntor488> chu sao nua
<n2i> mới đầu năm than thế không hay đâu ;)
<n2i> lúc khác sẽ có người zả lời
<yen-thao> n2i: tết tây mà cứ quan trọng quá
<n2i> yen-thao: cũng mang danh là tết mà!
<n2i> :D
<n2i> Vì tết nào cũng như nhau cả! Chẳng qua là vì cái lịch nó thế!
<yen-thao> giờ chẳng thích tết:(
<yen-thao> càng tết càng già:(
<vubuntor488> the do la do no ko nhan driver ah
<yen-thao> vubuntor488: bạn cho mình tên máy đầy đủ của bạn đi sony gì
<vubuntor488> sony eb22eg
<yen-thao> để mình tìm thử xem có cách khắc phục không?
<vubuntor488> the nao ha ban
<yen-thao1> vubuntor488: thế này nhé
<yen-thao1> bạn vào system
<n2i> Xóa U rồi còn đâu :))
<yen-thao1> n2i: ?
<yen-thao1> thế hỏi gì
<n2i> Thế còn sụp pót zề? :D
<vubuntor488> thi ban cu chi cho minh cach vao mang la dc
<vubuntor488> ty nua cai lai ma
<vubuntor488> :D
<yen-thao1> mình nghỉ là thử tạo thêm etho xem
<yen-thao1> system->preferences->netword connections
<yen-thao1> chổ thẻ wired chon add chổ Mac address đánh vào:00:15:C5:D0:E6:9D
<yen-thao1> 00:15:C5: D0:E6:9D
<ubuntu> may anh oi may hom nay co anh nao vao facebook dc khong vay
<n2i> nói đánh vào địa chỉ MAC cho nó tổng quát
<vubuntor488> uh
<yen-thao1> rồi chọn apply
<vubuntor488> rui sao nua
<vubuntor488> uh
<yen-thao1> ubuntu:http://www.hidemyass.com/ dùng cái đó mà vào
<bksupybot> Title: Hide My Ass! Free Proxy and Privacy Tools - Surf The Web Anonymously (at www.hidemyass.com)
<n2i> vubuntor488: nhớ là địa chỉ MAC của máy cậu nhé
<vubuntor488> la sao
<vubuntor488> dia chi MAC cua may minh la the nao
<ubuntu> ma no vao trang co .vn ma
<n2i> @_@
<ubuntu> khong
<ubuntu> em lon roi
<yen-thao1> ubuntu: thì vào đi rồi biết
<ubuntu> cai trang kia
<vubuntor488> yen-thao1 : the la xong ha ban
<vubuntor488> co can them buoc nao nua ko
<yen-thao1> vubuntor488: số MAC trong máy bạn có đó
<vubuntor488> xem th nao
<vubuntor488> xem nhu the nao
<n2i> ubuntu Tiếng Việt đi bạn ơi!
<vubuntor488> cai unikey no bi loi rui :(
<n2i> vubuntor488: mở Run, đánh cmd rồi enter
<yen-thao1> n2i: sao  yen-thao chụp hình màn hình không được nhỉ
<n2i> sau đó đánh ipconfig, trong đó có list địa chỉ MAC đấy
<vubuntor488> la o win hay u
<n2i> yen-thao1: chụp bằng phím nóng hay sao?
<ubuntu> đang nói Win hà ma Run
<n2i> vubuntor488: Win
<yen-thao1> n2i: ùa
<n2i> yen-thao1: Ubuntu?
<n2i> Có mod gì không?
<yen-thao1> n2i: ubuntu chứ gì
<ubuntu> hả
<n2i> trong menu vẫn có take screenshot?
<n2i> ubuntu!!
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor488> no co ra dia chi mac dau
<vubuntor488> chi ra ip thui
<n2i> ubuntu là "key word"! Bạn không nên lấy nick name là thế
<n2i> vubuntor488: có đó, xem kiếm chũ MAC nào đi
<n2i> nó trông giống như yen-thao1 vừa đưa đó
<yen-thao1> vubuntor488: http://i.imgur.com/zp4Ti.png
<ubuntu> sao nói vậy ?
<ubuntu> n2i
<n2i> yen-thao1: màu lòe loẹt thế! :D
<yen-thao1> ubuntu: đơn giản vì mọi người sẻ thường xuyên nhắc tới bạn đó
<vubuntor488> ec
<vubuntor488> dang dung win
<vubuntor488> tu nhien noi u
<n2i> vubuntor488: rất chi là đơn giản
<n2i> vubuntor488: lưu lại ảnh đó đi, có lúc xài
<ubuntu> để em đổi lại
<n2i> chứ xài win sao lại hỏi, hỏi thì sao xài win? :-/
<vubuntor488> thi u ko vo mang dc sao hoi
<vubuntor488> :(
<yen-thao1> vubuntor488: hình nó mình lấy cái số MAC đó thể thêm etho Wired đó
<n2i> Đó, hỏi thì trả lời
<vubuntor488> the cho cai IP4 ko can chinh ah
<n2i> trả lời thì nhớ lấy, để khi nào vào U còn làm
<n2i> nâu nâu
<n2i> chẳng chỉnh cái đó nếu xài dhcp
<yen-thao1> n2i: lòa lẹt gì giao diện mặc định mà
<n2i> ợ, mớ nút ấy đâu có màu xanh thế đâu
<thanh> mà máy anh ơi em hỏi cái này nha
<yen-thao1> n2i: thì chỉnh lại thôi^^
<yen-thao1> vubuntor488: máy mình sử dụng auto etho củng không thể vào mạng được
<n2i> :D thì cũng là làm cho lòe loẹt rồi đóa :D
<yen-thao1> vubuntor488: phải tạo thêm cái etho mới mà cũng đâu cần chỉnh IPv4 đâu
<yen-thao1> thanh: bạn hỏi đi khỏi cần xin phép
<thanh> nếu em muốn gia nhập một nhóm nào đó trong 4frum mình thì phài làm sao?
<n2i> thì vào đó kiếm rồi tham gia, thế thôi!:-[
<yen-thao1> đơn giản kiếm nhóm trưởng hoặc admin mà xin vào
<thanh> nhưng phải làm sao hả
<thanh> em thích nhóm trien  ma không biết sao vô
<n2i> ??
<n2i> trien?
<thanh> triển
<thanh> phát triển
<thanh> mà của mình có mấy nhóm vậy anh
<n2i> (/me chưa gia nhập nhóm nào, kể cả nhóm...chém gió! :D)
<thanh> là sao em không hiểu
<n2i> ồ, không có gì, chỉ là tự sự thôi mà!
<thanh> ồ
 * RCua dòm dòm
<thanh> rồi sao mấy anh
 * n2i lủi! Cảnh sát tới!
<thanh> why
<thanh> :-(
<thanh> vậy là không được hả anh
<thanh> chán vậy
<n2i> Đâu có!
<n2i> Nếu có nhóm nào đó, nếu cậu muốn tham gia, thì rất hoan nghênh!
<n2i> Tinh thần anh em rất chi là thoải mái! :D
<thanh> vậy anh co vo nhóm nào  không vậy
 * n2i chưa hề :S
<n2i> :-x
<thanh> tại sao vậy
<thanh> không thích hả gì
<n2i> ợ, có khả năng thì tham gia, không nên tham gia để mài dao ;)
<thanh> oh
<thanh> em hieu
<n2i> Cảnh sát đi rồi! :D
<thanh> mà anh có biết chừng nào có áo không
<thanh> cảnh sát đi là sao vậy
<n2i> trên thớt đăng ký áo có mà, nghe biểu 17-18/1 gì đó
<n2i> thì cảnh sát vừa đi đó kìa :)
<n2i> Nhớ cái này không?  ***RCua dòm dòm
<n2i>  ***n2i lủi! Cảnh sát tới! :D
<thanh> nhớ
<thanh> tai sao nói anh do là cảnh sát nhỉ
<n2i> muốn biết thì tham gia một thời gian sẽ hiểu..cơ chế, thứ bậc, tổ chức, quy củ ở đây thôi :D
<thanh> chac phải vậy em mới tham gia khonông lên thường vì còn học
<thanh> luc nay chuan bi thi nen em khong mo U len chi xai win khong ha
<n2i> Trường toàn học Win à?
<thanh> vâng
<thanh> chán that
<thanh> cài 2 hdh
<n2i> Hiểu! (ghét mấy trường như thế(Giống trường /me :'())
 * n2i cài 3 hđh
<thanh> ma mon linux lai nẳm trong môn tự chon5
<n2i> ợ
<thanh> ack
<n2i> êu tiên ghê nhẩy!
<n2i> Thời buổi nào rồi mà lại nhét vào môn tự chọn
<thanh> cài gi ma 3 hdh dữ vậy anh
<n2i> còn môn nào tự chọn nữa? Gdgt? :D
<thanh> em thích học bat buoc hon tu chon ma 2 chi thi làm quái gì hà anh
<thanh> vô ngồi ngủ là hết gi rồi
<n2i> lắm hđh cũng thế thôi
<thanh> chán
<n2i> bình thường, cái môn mà ai cũng đồn khó, ko quan trọng, lol, thế là còn may!
<thanh> sang man em cai 1 hdh U thoi
<thanh> win cho may aoán
<thanh> may ảo win
<thanh> vì em làm thuc tap viết asp.net
<thanh> nen phai can Win
 * n2i đói quá! Đi kiếm cơm thôi!
 * kid__ đi kiến nghị trường mềnh cho linux là môn tự chọn
<n2i> :Đ
<n2i> :D
<kid__> n2i:  chưa thấy ai gọi cơm
 * kid__ ngồi đã
<n2i> bắt tay kid__!
<thanh> uh
<n2i> haha
<thanh> ma anh ờ đâu mà gọi cơm vậy
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> thanh: xà lim! :D
<thanh> vậy hà
<kid__> lol
<thanh> vậy phải tới giờ mói có chứ
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> sắp tới
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> 11h59'
<thanh> kid_: nói gì
<thanh> van chua 12h
<thanh> nhịn tiếp đi anh
<yen-thao1> http://i.imgur.com/a4Oks.png^^
<thanh> ma cái gi vay thao
<thanh> yen-thao:lam gi vay
<kid__> thanh: >?
<yen-thao1> thanh: à cái chương trình học anh văn chứ gì^^
<yen-thao1> thanh: mình tên Yên Thảo chứ không phải thao
<thanh> yên-thao:cái pm gì kế pidgin vay
<thanh> ma dùng chương trình gì hoc av vay ha
<yen-thao1> thanh: bạn củng mình thôi mà
<yen-thao1> GRAMMAR1.2
<thanh> uh
<thanh> cái xanh cho pidgin do
<thanh> :-D
<yen-thao1> thanh: à
 * n2i|doi_qua_troi sẽ cài dosbox emulator để chạy Turbo C 3.0 :D
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: chi cho khổ vậy
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=102&t=13752&view=unread#unread
<bksupybot> Title: Phần mềm học anh văn trong Ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao1> test giúp xem được không
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> Đùa đó!
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> (Trường /me vẫn xài Turbo C :'()
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> yen-thao1: Có grammar 2.* rồi mà!
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> Có khi lên 3.0 rồi
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: 4. rồi
<yen-thao1> nhưng thích xài 1.2 hơn nó nhẹ^^
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> Bài viết ok đấy!
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: mà nó đầy đủ chức năng rồi
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> Nhưng ai ngại lệnh thì nên có thêm cách cho họ
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> ví dụ thay bằng apt-get thì bảo xài software center hay hơn
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: hj cách nó thì cần gì phải chỉ cho dài dòng nhỉ
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> nhiều người rất thích bấm chuột
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: uhm để yen-thao thêm vô vậy
<n2i|doi_qua_troi> Nên đệm thêm một câu kiểu: Cách này có thể sử dụng cho nhiều soft khác, hãy thử! :D
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: uhm
<yen-thao1> n2i|doi_qua_troi: cám ơn nha;))
<yen-thao1> }thanh_cong
<bksupybot> yen-thao1: "thanh_cong" : http://www.mediafire.com/?89pc203ppwd55qh
<yen-thao1> n2i: !
<yen-thao1> n2i: cho hỏi cái yen-thao định viết bài về cài đặt Dreamweaver 2004 MX khỏi crack qua wine có được không
<yen-thao1> nhưng vẫn sử dụng hết chức năng
<n2i> khỏi crack!
<n2i> Chắc ok!
<yen-thao1> n2i: ùa yen-thao có cái file exe cài xong là xài không thấy đòi key gì cả
<n2i> chắc là đồi cracked! :D
<yen-thao1> n2i: hẻm biết
<yen-thao1> n2i: nhưng thấy chạy ổn trên Ubuntu
 * _Tux_ thấy gái
 * _Tux_ chạy
<n2i> có lẽ nên khuyên xài bản portable hơn
<yen-thao1> n2i: nhưng làm gì có bản portable
<yen-thao1> _Tux_: ?
<n2i> đầy
<yen-thao1> n2i: tìm đâu thấy bản portable đâu
 * n2i từng xài rồi
<n2i> không muốn đồ crack :D
<n2i> DW, PTS...
<n2i> Có hết á
 * _Tux_ nói chung việc xài Wine + đồ crack
<_Tux_> thì chẳng khác dùng Windows mấy
<yen-thao1> :(
<_Tux_> điều đó khiến việc xài Linux chẳng có mấy ý nghĩa
<n2i> yep!
<n2i> bên U có đầy những thứ tương tụ
<yen-thao1> :(
<yen-thao1> n2i: ý nói Quata+ ấy hả
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> còn mấy cái nữa lận
<n2i> độ có xài cho môn web
<n2i> nhưng cuối cùng trở về với...gedit! :D
<yen-thao1> n2i: thấy cái Quata+ là ok nhất
<yen-thao1> nhưng nó vẫn thua xa DW:(
<n2i> Xài bao nhiêu đâu mà đòi thua
<n2i> chẳng qua không quen
<_Tux_> yen-thao1: vậy thì dùng DW
<_Tux_> sao phải xoắn
 * _Tux_ code bằng vim
<n2i> _Tux_: cao thủ òi! hô hô
<yen-thao1> ^^
 * n2i cứ geany là ok rồi!
<_Tux_> n2i: geany lởm lắm
<_Tux_> cái code theme là không đỡ được
<n2i> xài đỡ
<n2i> có mấy cái mà
<_Tux_> n2i: chưa kể khoảng lưu session cũng ngu tệ ...
<n2i> (nhưng mờ kiếm không ra plugin nào cho ra dáng)
<_Tux_> n2i: có vài cái
<n2i> tại tiêu chí của nó là nhẹ, đơn giản
<_Tux_> không pro lắm
<_Tux_> n2i: vim đánh bật về khoản nhẹ và đơn giản nhé
<n2i> nhưng chắc chắn là khó xài hơn! :D
<n2i> không lôi vim + emacs vào bình luận nhiều nhé! :D
<n2i> đao to không đỡ nổi đâu! haha
<_Tux_> n2i: dễ mà
<_Tux_> ban đầu sẽ bị ức chế
<n2i> ờ
<_Tux_> vì nó sử dụng cách di chuyển sử dụng bàn phím
<n2i> cũng tại không quen, hơi luống cuống
<_Tux_> + các mode của nó
<_Tux_> xài quen sẽ thấy nó tiện dụng và quickly
<yen-thao> n2i: ;))
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> Bàn phím nhanh hơn chuột rất nhiều! /me thích thế!
<yen-thao> mấy anh đọc cuốn sách này chưa
<yen-thao> }thanh_cong
 * _Tux_ núp
<bksupybot> yen-thao: "thanh_cong" : http://www.mediafire.com/?89pc203ppwd55qh
<yen-thao> hay lắm đó^^
<_Tux_> ghét mấy loại sách về dạy thành công
<yen-thao> sách này dạy cách học mà
<_Tux_> }forget thanh_cong *
<bksupybot> _Tux_: The operation succeeded.
<n2i> :D
<n2i> _Tux_: Cảm giác thế nào?
<n2i> Sáo rỗng?
<vubuntor205> alo alo
<vubuntor205> co ai giup minh dc ko?
<yen-thao> !help |vubuntor205
<ubot2> vubuntor205: We are here to help you!
<vubuntor205> noi tieng viet cai ban oi? ^^!
<yen-thao> có gì bạn cứ hỏi đi
<vubuntor685> Co ai cai dc Ubuntu 10.10  tren Laptop dc ko??
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: nhiều
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor685> minh cai Ubuntu dc roi nhung khi khoi dong lai thi khong vao dc ?
 * _Tux_ đếm không hết
<n2i> Quá nhiều! Cực nhiều!
<vubuntor685> man hinh den thui va co dau nhac nhap nhay
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: VGA ?
<vubuntor685> Vga roi
<vubuntor685> ATI HD 4570
<_Tux_> xong phêm
<n2i> Ghét mớ đồ...loại sang này :D
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> đọc cái mục "Những rắc rối thường gặp"
<vubuntor685> minh lam theo rui ma van ko dc ban a
<_Tux_> có cái nói về VGA và xorg.conf đó
<vubuntor685> minh vat lon voi no 5 ngay ny roi
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: không được là sao ?
<vubuntor685> Xorg.conf ko chay dc
<_Tux_> chi tiết hơn coi
<vubuntor685> vao Grub  go~ lenh theo ma no ko hieu?
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> sao lại vô grub
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor685> vi co bai bao khi khoi dong lai an phim xuong
<vubuntor685> chon che do Recover Mode
 * _Tux_ cái đó là grub ? mô phật
<vubuntor685> de vao Grub va go~ lenh xorg-configure
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: bạn vào được Recovery Mode chưa
<_Tux_> root shell
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor685> vao recover Mode roi
<vubuntor685> ko vao dc root shell
<vubuntor685> ban co so dt khong
<vubuntor685> minh goi cho ban
<vubuntor685> ban huong dan cho minh cai
<vubuntor685> minh dang chay Ubuntu tren USB nen hoi cham
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: cài trên USB lên nhanh mà
<vubuntor685> cai thi nhanh
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: không vào được root shell là sao
<_Tux_> có root
<vubuntor685> nhung minh dang su dung tren USB
<_Tux_> và net root
<_Tux_> chọn cái nào cũng được mà
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor685> ko co root
<vubuntor685> va cung ko co Netroot
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: cài Ubuntu trên USB ?
<vubuntor685> uhm
 * _Tux_ wtf ?
<vubuntor685> chay tren USB
<_Tux_> n2i: Recover mode
<vubuntor685> va cai cai dat tu USB
<_Tux_> có root và net root
<vubuntor685> ko co
<_Tux_> hay giờ thay bằng cái khác rồi ?
<n2i> có
 * _Tux_ ok
<vubuntor685> ko thay ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: vậy có những gì ?
<vubuntor685> de minh chup anh len cho ban nha
<_Tux_> khi bạn vào rcovery mode
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: ok
<vubuntor685> khi khoi dong vao no co 4 muc sau
<vubuntor685> 1- ubuntu, with Linex 2.6.35-22-gener 1c
<vubuntor685> 2- ubuntu, with Linex 2.6.35-22-gener 1c ( Recover Mode)
<vubuntor685> 3- Memory test ( memtest86+)
<n2i> cái thứ 2 đê
<vubuntor685> 4- Memory test ( memtest86+, serial con....)
<vubuntor685> vao roi
<vubuntor685> no chay 1 trang lenh trong Dos
<vubuntor685> va dung im do
<vubuntor685> minh de 1h ma van ko thay doi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: nó dừng ở đoạn nào >
<vubuntor685> troi
<vubuntor685> ko nho
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<vubuntor685> minh cai dung nhu huong dan ma ko vao dc
<vubuntor685> hjx
<vubuntor693> cho hoi may pan oi
<n2i> nó chayk lên có dừng lại không?
<vubuntor685> thich Ubuntu the ma ko dc xai
<vubuntor685> co
<n2i> nếu dừng lại thì có mấy dòng?
<vubuntor685> ca trang man hinh
<vubuntor693> choi hoi
<vubuntor693> cho hoi
<vubuntor685> tu tu da ban oi
<vubuntor685> dung xen ngang the
<n2i> vubuntor693: sao ko?
<vubuntor693> ua tuong nhieu nguoi thi hoi vay thui
<vubuntor685> no chay ca 1 trang man hinh toan la lenh Dos
<vubuntor685> xong dung im ko chay nua
<vubuntor685> hjx
<n2i> vubuntor685: có cái nào nó báo fail không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor685: nó đứng im
<_Tux_> hiện root (gì gì đó)
<_Tux_> đúng hem ?
<vubuntor685> doi minh ty
<vubuntor685> minh khoi dong lai rui vao Bao cao voi ban hen
<vubuntor685> de coi no Bao the nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: hỏi giề ?
<vubuntor693> cho hoi minh mun cai ubuntu , da co dia rui, gio buoc tip theo phai lam seo day
<n2i> _Tux_: link của chị gái kia đâu? :D
<_Tux_> !cài ubuntu
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/C%C3%A0i_%C4%91%E1%BA%B7t_Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> n2i: cái hướng dẫn 10.10
<_Tux_> đâu mịa rồi nhở
<yen-thao> nè http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> đang ngồi cài Vitual Box 4.0^^
 * _Tux_ phản động
<yen-thao> _Tux_: ?
<_Tux_> !install is <reply> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<ubot2> I'll remember that, _Tux_
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> n2i: đó
<_Tux_> lần sau gọi ra nhá
<_Tux_> :)
<yen-thao> !install
<ubot2> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> ^^ vui hén
<vubuntor810> TuX oi
<vubuntor810> minh day
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: thế nào rồi
<vubuntor810> luc khoi dong no co 4 dong the nay
<vubuntor810> http://upanh.vn/show.php/12356_img-0018.jpg
<bksupybot> Title: Upload Images Free-IMG_0018.JPG (at upanh.vn)
<vubuntor810> ban xem anh dau tien
<yen-thao> sao pidgin không buzz được trong yahoo:(
<n2i> !lol
<ubot2> Factoid 'lol' not found
<n2i> yen-thao: /buzz
<yen-thao> n2i: cám ơn nha^^
<vubuntor810> ban xem dc anh chua>
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: đợi tí
<_Tux_> quay ngược cái màn hình đã
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor810> xac
<vubuntor810> sao the
<n2i> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: bác tự vô xem nào
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor810> cai nay la sau khi chay vao Reorver Mode
<vubuntor810> http://upanh.vn/show.php/12362_img-0019.jpg.html
 * n2i không quay ngươc màn hình
<bksupybot> Title: Upload Images Free-IMG_0019.JPG (at upanh.vn)
<_Tux_> chọn cái dòng thứ 2 đi
<vubuntor810> roi
<yen-thao> thôi yen-thao đi ngủ đây bb all
<vubuntor810> no xuat hien day
<vubuntor810> http://upanh.vn/show.php/12362_img-0019.jpg.html
<bksupybot> Title: Upload Images Free-IMG_0019.JPG (at upanh.vn)
<n2i> chỉ cần chổng * ngược lên thôi hô hô
<vubuntor810> sax
<vubuntor810> sao hinh no xoay nguoc the nhi?
<vubuntor810> potay
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: ok
<_Tux_> thế sao nữa
<_Tux_> thấy cái ảnh thứ 2
<_Tux_> không có lỗi
<vubuntor810> no dung im o do chua sao nua
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: nó dừng ở đó hả
<vubuntor810> uhm
<vubuntor810> doi 1 tieng no cung vay
<vubuntor810> minh cay 5ngay voi ubumtu roi ma chua dc j
<vubuntor810> cai Laptop cua minh gan chay vi phai khoi dong di khoi dong lai ko biet bao nhieu lan roi
<n2i> vubuntor810: sao up được ảnh lộn ngược thế? :D bày với!
<vubuntor810> chac tai lup chup anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: cho mình xin cái cấu hình máy coi ?
<vubuntor810> de may chup nguoc
<vubuntor810> Ok
<n2i> hô hôd
<vubuntor810> con Asus F81Se
<_Tux_> .g ASUS F81SE
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.amazon.com/Asus-F81Se-X2AM-ASUS-14-Inch-Laptop/dp/B0024FABDA
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: nó đó hả ?
<vubuntor810> core 2duo 2.2
<vubuntor810> Ram 2G
<vubuntor810> uhm
<vubuntor810> nhung Ram 2G
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: chạy live được không
<vubuntor810> chip T5900
<_Tux_> lspci cho mình với
<vubuntor810> chay dc
<vubuntor810> dang dung Live chat voi ong day ne
<vubuntor810> nhung luc vao Live phai an F6 va chon Nolapic moi vao dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: à há
<vubuntor810> lspci Ok
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor810> minh kiem tra roi lspci OK
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: không
<vubuntor810> sao?
<_Tux_> ý là paste cái lệnh
<_Tux_> lspci lên ấy
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor810> doi chut
<vubuntor810> chay cai da
<vubuntor810> trong Ubuntu copy the nao nhi
<_Tux_> chuột phải
<vubuntor810> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ lspci 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] PCI-to-PCI bridge 00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS968 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 01) 00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (rev 01) 00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.1 Controller (rev 0f) 00:03.1 USB Controller: Si
<_Tux_> chọn copy
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor810> day
<vubuntor810> day
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: !paste đi
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor810> roi
<vubuntor810> ca 1 dong kia kia
<vubuntor810> hjx
<vubuntor810> sao minh ko an tuong voi Sis nhi?
<vubuntor810> @@
<n2i> SIS hở?
<vubuntor810> uhm
<vubuntor810> copy tung dong 1 ne
<vubuntor810> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
<n2i> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor810> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 671MX
<n2i> ok! Câu trên của ubot2 nói rồi đấy!
<vubuntor810> hjhj
<vubuntor810> Tux dau roi
<_Tux_> ăn cơm
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: hơ hơ
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> SiS
<_Tux_> thì sh!t thật rồi
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor810> ??
<vubuntor810> sao ban
<vubuntor810> http://paste.ubuntu.com  su dung sao ban oi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: kệ nó đi
<_Tux_> không quan trọng nữa
<_Tux_> Nhà sản xuất chipset SiS
<vubuntor810> vi may tui ko ho tro de cai Ubuntu a?
<_Tux_> không hỗ trợ Linux
<vubuntor810> o`
<_Tux_> vì thế xảy ra những lỗi đó
<vubuntor810> ko co canh nao khac a
<_Tux_> cho dù là cố gắng thì việc chạy Linux trên chipset SiS cũng rất khó khăn
<vubuntor810> sao tui thay may con Asus cung SiS ma va cai dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: mình không giúp gì được bạn rồi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: mình không rõ, cài được
<vubuntor810> nan wa
<_Tux_> và chạy ổn định là 2 điều khác nhau
<vubuntor810> Ko co ai giup minh vu nay dc a??
<vubuntor810> hjx
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: bạn thử tìm kiêm trên Google xem
<_Tux_> biết đâu có ích
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor810> tim du cach roi
<vubuntor810> nung minh kem hieu biet ve Ubuntu wa
<vubuntor810> ko biet dung lenh nen chang lam dc j
<n2i|Zzz> Xserver có driver cho SiS mà không xài được sao?
<vubuntor810> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549217/ moi nguoi giup do
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i|Zzz> boot livecd rồi chroot xem thế nào? ờ mà không biết lệnh thì cũng cực
<vubuntor810> minh vao live USB ban oi
<vubuntor810> ^^!
<n2i|Zzz> như nhau cả mà
<vubuntor810> nhung khi vao phai an f6 va chon Nolapic moi vao dc
<vubuntor810> neu ko chon Nolapic thi lai bi treo may
<_Tux_> no acpi chứ nhở
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: muốn boot được vào Ubuntu
<_Tux_> ở dòng số 1
<_Tux_> nhấn e
<vubuntor810> roi sao ban
<_Tux_> chuyển đến dòng linux ....
<_Tux_> rồi sau đó
<_Tux_> nhấn end
<_Tux_> -> cuối dòng
<_Tux_> thêm acpi=off
<vubuntor810> Ok
<vubuntor810> roi
<vubuntor810> no chac Acpi cung chua du?
<vubuntor810> phai co Nolapic nua moi vao dc
<vubuntor810> minh dang dung tren USB ma thich the
<kid__zzz> edd
<vubuntor810> nhung no hoi cham
<kid__zzz> noapic
<vubuntor810> uhm
<vubuntor810> noapic nua
<vubuntor810> nhung ko can no cung chang sao dau ban a
<vubuntor810> van vao dc liveCD
<kid__zzz> laptop vga rời thì có vga on hem nhỉ?
<vubuntor810> co
<vubuntor810> Laptop van co VgaOn ma ban
<kid__zzz> mà đã disable nó chưa
<vubuntor810> Disavle cai j ?
<vubuntor810> Vga roi a
<vubuntor810> sax
<kid__zzz> vga on:D
<kid__zzz> http://downloadnew.org/drivers/network-card/asus-f81se-azureware-ne771-wlan-driver-102649.html
<bksupybot> Title: Asus F81Se Azureware NE771 WLAN Driver - DownloadNew.org (at downloadnew.org)
<kid__zzz> hơ
<vubuntor810> no da la Vga roi thi lay dau ra Vga on ma D
<kid__zzz> con này vẫn support linux mà nhỉ?
<_Tux_> kid__zzz: chip set SiS
<_Tux_> ăn thua mẹ gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: ACPI
<_Tux_> .wik ACPI
<bkphenny> "In computing, the Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) specification provides an open standard for unified operating system-centric device configuration and power management." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ACPI
<bksupybot> Title: Advanced Configuration and Power Interface - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor810> sao ma dien cai dau the nay
<kid__zzz> vubuntor810: làm chai dr Thanh cho nó đỡ nóng:D
<vubuntor810> da co ai su dung lenh nay chua
<vubuntor810> xorg-configure
<vubuntor810> va`
<vubuntor810> mv xorg.conf.new/etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: cái bệnh của máy bạn
<vubuntor810> lam sao de vao dc root va netroot nhi?
<_Tux_> không hẳn do con VGA mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: dùng recovery mode
<_Tux_> cũng acpi=off thử coi
<vubuntor810> uhm
<vubuntor810> de thu phat xem sao nha
<vubuntor810> ma chen vao doan nao ban nhi?
<vubuntor810> sau chu linux a?
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: sau dòng kernel ấy
<_Tux_> hay linux nhỉ
<vubuntor810> sax
<_Tux_> n2i|Zzz: ping ping
<_Tux_> xác nhận hộ cái menu grub2 phát
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: nếu không nhầm là linux
<_Tux_> mà cư thêm đại đi
<_Tux_> sai thì edit lại
<vubuntor810> sua trong file menu.lst ay
<vubuntor810> o`
<vubuntor810> thu phat da~
<vubuntor810> out ra lan nua
<_Tux_> vubuntor810: ubuntu mới
<vubuntor958> cai hieu ung cho ubuntu thi lam the nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: kích hoạt rồi chơi thoai
<vubuntor958> hieu ung chuot lam the nao ha ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor958: cài compizConfig Settings Manager vào
<_Tux_> tìm mouse
<vubuntor958> rui
<vubuntor958> cai rui nhung ko co mouse
 * _Tux_ thế thì thôi
<vubuntor695> Tux oi
<vubuntor695> http://upanh.vn/show.php/12371_img-0020.jpg.html
<bksupybot> Title: Upload Images Free-IMG_0020.JPG (at upanh.vn)
<vubuntor695> xem anh
<vubuntor695> chen vao dau
<_Tux_> vubuntor695: dòng linux đó
<_Tux_> bỏ cái quite và splash đi
<_Tux_> thêm acpi=off vô
<vubuntor695> OK
<vubuntor695> de thu phat nua
<vubuntor695> nan wa
<vubuntor695> Con Lap cua tui no cu chay di chay lai hoai
<vubuntor695> hjx
<vubuntor908> Tux
<vubuntor908> minh vao dc ubuntu roi
<vubuntor908> ko phai apic=off ma la " Nolapic"
<vubuntor908> nhung moi lan khoi dong la phai edit
<_Tux_> chưa thấy cái tham số Nolapic bao giờ
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor908> ha ha
<vubuntor908> the moi hay
<vubuntor908> no gom co : noapic
<vubuntor908> nolapic
<vubuntor908> va apic=off
<vubuntor908> vao F6 khi khoi dong cai Ubuntu la co
<vubuntor908> ma Tux oi
<vubuntor908> gio moi lan khoi dong la phai vao edit no moi chay a
<_Tux_> vubuntor908: giờ edit trực tiếp
<_Tux_> lần sau khỏi edit
<vubuntor908> edit truc tiep the nap
<vubuntor908> huong dan luon cai
<_Tux_> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor908> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2 doc hoa ca mat
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor908> bay cu the ty coi
<vubuntor908> to se ngam cuu sau
<jetli> vubuntor908: repair grub hả
<_Tux_> vubuntor908: ai nhớ đâu
<vubuntor908> sax
 * _Tux_ toàn lúc cần thì đọc docs
<vubuntor908> me oi
<jetli> grub có vấn đề gì à?
<jetli> vubuntor908:
<vubuntor908> uhm
<jetli> vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor908> minh gio muon boot vao ubuntu ma ko phai edit
<jetli> chạy song son U và W?
<vubuntor908> moi lan vao ubuntu phai vao grub de edit moi vao dc ubuntu
<vubuntor908> ko?
<vubuntor908> may minh bi loi VGa roi
<vubuntor908> nen phai them dong apic=off vao Grub
<jetli> vậy thì liên quan gì đến grub?
<vubuntor908> phai vao do moi edit dc
<vubuntor908> minh noi chac ban ko hieu j
<vubuntor908> minh ga ubuntu wa
<jetli> luôn luôn lắng nghe
<jetli> lâu lâu hiểu chút
<jetli> :D
<vubuntor908> may minh bi loi VGA
<vubuntor908> khoi dong vao la no cu nhay nhay va 1 man hinh den thui
<vubuntor908> OK chua ?
<jetli> ok
<vubuntor908> tiep ne`
<_Tux_> jetli: chipset SiS có gì phải bàn :))
<vubuntor908> minh vao Grub va an phim "E" de edit
<jetli> ừ tiếp
<vubuntor908> http://upanh.vn/show.php/12371_img-0020.jpg.html
<bksupybot> Title: Upload Images Free-IMG_0020.JPG (at upanh.vn)
<vubuntor908> ban xem cai nay
<jetli> ok
<vubuntor908> minh phai xoa " Quiet" va " Splash"
<jetli> ừ
<vubuntor958> giam do sang man hinh thi lam the nao
<vubuntor908> va them vao dong nolapic moi vao dc ubuntu
<vubuntor908> binh thuong no ko vao dc
<vubuntor908> sau khi them dong " nolapic" vao thi vao Ubuntu OK
<jetli> vậy thì khi vào được thì vào /boot/grub/grub.cfg tìm đến dòng đó sửa y hệt vậy là xong
<vubuntor908> thi do
<vubuntor908> cai minh muon tim la cai nay day boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vubuntor908> nhung vao do = cach nao
<vubuntor908> OK
<vubuntor908> do moi la van de
<jetli> thì nautilus
<jetli> đang trên U à?
<vubuntor908> uhm
<vubuntor908> dang tren U day
<jetli> làm luôn nhé
<vubuntor908> Ok
<jetli> gksu /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<vubuntor908> sax
<jetli> gksu gedit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jetli> già
<vubuntor908> doi chut
<jetli> alt+f2
<vubuntor908> vao teramina a
<jetli> alt+F2
<jetli> ok chÆ°a
<vubuntor908> chua dc
<vubuntor908> alt +f12 co thay j dau
<jetli> nó bắt nhập pass user thì nhập và
<jetli> nó giống như run của window ấy
<jetli> không thì terminal cũng được
<vubuntor908> alf +f12 ma ko thay co j xay ra ca/
<jetli> ctrl+alt+t
<jetli> vubuntor908: ok?
<vubuntor908> vao roi
<vubuntor908> sao nua ban
<jetli> gedit đã chạy chưa>?
<vubuntor908> roi
<vubuntor908> vao roi
<jetli> có chữ gì không?
<vubuntor908> vao file Grub.cfg roi
<vubuntor908> nhung edit o dau day
<jetli> thế thì tìm đến chỗ đó mà sửa thôi
<jetli> có cái phần menu entry
<vubuntor908> no khac noi hinh kia wa
<jetli> tìm đến đó là nó giống với khi khởi động
<jetli> không thì ctrl+f
<vubuntor908> menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+)" { 	insmod part_msdos 	insmod ext2 	set root='(hd0,msdos1)' 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set ce62de2d-3ce5-40d8-9bee-11da640cbfdc 	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin } menuentry "Memory test (memtest86+, serial console 115200)" { 	insmod part_msdos 	insmod ext2 	set root='(hd0,msdos1)' 	search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set ce62de2d-3ce5-40d8-9bee-11da640cbfdc 	linux16	/boot/memtest86+.bin conso
<vubuntor908> doan nay sua sao
<jetli> tìm đến quiet
<jetli> chỉ sửa quãng linux thôi
<jetli> đấy sửa chi?
<vubuntor908> ok
<vubuntor908> sua roi
<vubuntor908> Ok roi
<vubuntor908> ^^!
<vubuntor908> ma minh hoi ty
<jetli> sao?
<vubuntor908> may minh cau hinh cung dc sao chay ubuntu cu cham cham
<jetli> thua
<vubuntor908> hjhj
<vubuntor908> cho minh nick yahoo di
<jetli> bỏ desktop efect đi
<vubuntor908> co j minh hoi ty
<jetli> có đau mà cho cơ chứ
<jetli> :-<
<vubuntor908> vay so dt cung dc
<vubuntor908> ko chat bang yahoo a
<jetli> 01682549529
<vubuntor908> ok
<jetli> nhưng hỏng điện thoại roài
<jetli> :D
<vubuntor908> sax
<vubuntor908> the lien lac = niem tin a?
<jetli> cũng không hẳn cho thư vào chai sau đó gửi
<jetli> :d
<jetli> http://zuicuoi.thuvienvatly.com/funny-videos-movies.php?id=2525
<jetli> vubuntor908:
<vubuntor908> den Tet Cong Go^  moi toi
<bksupybot> Title: Clip vui quốc tế / Chuyển thư (at zuicuoi.thuvienvatly.com)
<jetli> :D
<vubuntor908> bỏ desktop efect o dau ban
<jetli> chuột phải ở desktop
<jetli> chọn dòng cuối cùng
<jetli> có cái thẻ effect
<jetli> vào đó mà nghịch
<vubuntor908> sao minh ko thay no o dau nhi?
<vubuntor908> sao ubuntu cua minh khac khac voi moi nguoi
<jetli> gần thẻ desktop ấy
<jetli> đang không trong U
<jetli> đéch nhớ nó là cái gì
<vubuntor908> ma sao he thong no doi update 1 dong the nay nhi?
<vubuntor908> co update ko ban oi
<vubuntor908> co nen update ko?
<jetli> trên panel
<jetli> à thích thì up
<jetli> còn không thì thôi
<vubuntor908> nhung ma nhieu lam
<vubuntor908> co anh huong k cho he thong ko
<jetli> thôi không up cũng không sao
<jetli> trên panel có mấy cái tab đấy
<jetli> tìm cái nào có startup vào đó khong cho thằng update nó chạy nữa thế là đỡ khó chịu
<vubuntor908> ok
<jetli> trong trường hopwjp của bạn nếu update mà có update nhân linux
<jetli> thì nó sẽ cấu hình lại grub.cfg
<jetli> và update xong thì phải vào đó sửa lại
<jetli> không lại như trước đó
<vubuntor908> uhm
<vubuntor908> cam on nha
<jetli> :D
<GeekComp> yen-thao: hôm nây lại thấy on
<yen-thao> GeekComp: yen-thao on từ sáng giờ mà
<GeekComp> yen-thao: có gì thì cho a xin lỗi nha
<yen-thao> chỉ ngủ trưa một lát
<GeekComp> chán qứơ
<yen-thao> GeekComp: uhm hiểu lầm thôi mà không sao đâu
<GeekComp> yen-thao: nc vs mọi người đi
<GeekComp> kẻo... ra rìa thì....
<GeekComp> hêh
<yen-thao> GeekComp: nói gì bây giờ
<GeekComp> yen-thao: sang vnluser chém gió nhiều vô
<yen-thao> GeekComp: thôi yen-thao không thích bên vnluser lắm
<GeekComp> hỏi  /me nói gì /me còn chả bik
<t8ax> em tên gì? nhà ở đâu? có ng` iu chưa?
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> ba mẹ em tên gì? làm nghề gì?
<GeekComp> t8ax: hỏi như CA
<t8ax> ủa ko fải hỏi cung à :|
<GeekComp> mợ
 * GeekComp đạp đạp t8ax
<yen-thao> hình như đã hỏi rồi mà
 * t8ax núp cho 2 bạn trẻ tâm tình
<t8ax> kéo film bộ về xem Tết nhỉ
<GeekComp> t8ax: ra được cái hàng net
<GeekComp> tốc độ cũng ngon
<GeekComp> 150kb/s
<t8ax> lol
<GeekComp> đến lúc cắm usb
<GeekComp> định tải phiêm
<GeekComp> nó ếu cho
<GeekComp> bá»±c vkl
 * t8ax ở quê mà tiệm net xung quanh ai cũng là cáp quang
<t8ax> đúng rồi, 1 số tiệm net nó ếu cho cắm usb, ếu cho download -> sợ ảnh hưởng mọi ng` xung quanh
<GeekComp> đã thế
<GeekComp> chế con virus
<GeekComp> cho die cả hàng
<GeekComp> mợ
<t8ax> làm mấy quả regedit
<t8ax> khóa này nọ
<t8ax> là cho hắn ghost lại máy ;)
<GeekComp> t8ax: registry thì nó đóng băng
<yen-thao> yen-thao đang tìm tài liệu hướng dẫn quản lý dự án mã nguồn mở
<GeekComp> giờ đang tìm cách diệt tận gốc
<t8ax> mở mấy hồi
<t8ax> trc ngồi tiệm
<t8ax> nó khóa hết Task Manager, Regedit
<t8ax> cấm hết mấy trang xxx
<t8ax> thằng coi tiệm hỏi mình thấy ngon ko
<t8ax> xong nó quay đi đc 5' mình vô trang porn
<t8ax> cho nó ngán rồi về =))
<t8ax> xong qua ngày mai thanh tra về kiểm tra, hốt cái máy đó đi, vì tìm trong history có trang porn =))
<vubuntor315> xin xho m hoi cai
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor315> cho hoi cai may you oi
<yen-thao> cấm đường nào cũng có cách vô mà
<yen-thao> anh t8ax toàn vô mấy trang web đen không hả?
<vubuntor315> m dang cai ubuntu
<GeekComp> yen-thao: hắn là thía
<GeekComp> không như /me
<t8ax> yen-thao: nâu gơ, vô nghịch máy thôi
<vubuntor315> m vao system/ partition edition
<vubuntor315> rui toi do sau nua ban
<yen-thao> vubuntor315: bạn đang cài hay cài rồi
<vubuntor315> cu hoi ma hoi k ai cha loi hit
<vubuntor315> dang cai ban a
<yen-thao> !install |vubuntor315
<ubot2> vubuntor315: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<vubuntor315> toi buoc do k bit lam seo nua
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor315> tuy co doc nhung so k dung lam
<yen-thao> đó bạn cài tiếp đo
<vubuntor315> co doc rui nhung k hiu lam
<t8ax> ko hiểu thôi dùng win cho an toàn bạn :)
<yen-thao> vubuntor315: đang cài Ubuntu 10.10 hay 10.04 cài chung với Win hay cài 100% U
<t8ax> ko hiểu mà cố làm -> mất hết dữ liệu -> ko tốt đâu
<vubuntor315> minh dang dung thu ubuntu (try ubuntu) do,
<vubuntor315> mat cung k sao
<yen-thao> vubuntor315: bạn trả lời câu hỏi của mình trước đi
<vubuntor315> cha wan trong j
<GeekComp> vubuntor315: đang try chứ gì
<vubuntor315> m dung thu thui
<vubuntor315> k cai luon dau
<GeekComp> có thấy cái chữ Install Ubuntu trên Desk ko
<vubuntor315> den phan gparted
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> đã đến đó rồi
<vubuntor315> co thay
<vubuntor315>  rui seo
<t8ax> đề nghị 2 bạn trẻ núp.. ko khéo tý mất dữ liệu lại bị ném đá
<yen-thao> ^^
<yen-thao> !bg |vubuntor315
<ubot2> vubuntor315: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> thoát mất rồi
<yen-thao> t8ax: anh kỳ quá
<GeekComp> yen-thao:  hắn vốn kỳ mà
<GeekComp> nhà mặt phố bố làm nhà nho
<t8ax> vì sự an toàn của 2 bạn trẻ thôi :)
<GeekComp> t8ax: mợ bố nói như thể /me vs yen-thao là 1 cặp dzợ?
<yen-thao> :(
<GeekComp> yen-thao: không có chuyện đó đâu nhở
 * GeekComp có gf roài
<yen-thao> GeekComp: uhm
<yen-thao> anh t8ax già lắm hả
<t8ax> }t8ax
<bksupybot> t8ax: "t8ax" : Lãnh đạo support team Ubuntu-VN
<t8ax> e hèm
<yen-thao> 4x không mà kêu yen-thao là bạn trẻ
<GeekComp> }learn t8ax as Con dê trẻ nhất luser
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }t8ax
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "t8ax" : (#1) Lãnh đạo support team Ubuntu-VN, (#2) Con dê trẻ nhất luser
<yen-thao> t8ax: vậy mà lúc nãy không hỗ trợ cho người ta
<GeekComp> t8ax: hắn khi nào hứng mới sup
<GeekComp> đang đệ đơn khiếu nại
<GeekComp> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "GeekComp" : Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo
<GeekComp> }learn GeekComp as Vô danh tiểu tốt trong lốt trinh sát Interpol
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }yen-thao
<yen-thao> ?
<GeekComp> hừm
<GeekComp> định nghĩa gì đây nhể?
<vubuntor445> Xin chào! Năm mới được nghỉ rỗi rãi có thời gian học thêm Ubuntu
<GeekComp> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor445> Mình vừa cài centos để so sanh ubuntu với centos
<vubuntor081> cho hoi
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor445> có một lỗi sau, lệnh ifconfig không dùng đựoc?
<GeekComp> RCua: nhường bác khoẩnnỳ
<GeekComp> vubuntor445: iwconfig
<vubuntor081> cho hoi voi may yu
<RCua> !ask
<GeekComp> vubuntor081: ?
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor445> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLw451KmPgU
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - ifconfig command not found.wmv (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor445> mình post video lên
<vubuntor081> minh cho dia ubuntu vao rui
<vubuntor445> các bạn xem giúp
<vubuntor081> chon try ubuntu
 * RCua không xem được youtube
<vubuntor081> roi buoc phan vung lam sao day
<vubuntor445> Sao thế
<RCua> cứ để automatic?
<RCua> vubuntor445: không cài flash
<vubuntor445> cài vào đi bạn
<vubuntor081> ???
<vubuntor445> ở đó có một số bài lab ubuntu mình vừa làm
<vubuntor081> cho hoi
<RCua> không thích
<RCua> !bg
<vubuntor081> khong ai tra loi a
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor081> doc k hiu
<vubuntor081> minh co the chon cai dat tu dong duoc k
<vubuntor081> tai lieu chi so sai wa
<vubuntor081> doc  hiu j het
<RCua> có
<RCua> để tự động được
<RCua> mặc dù nếu bạn không chắc chắn thì có thể cài qua wubi
<vubuntor081> co hiu nhung ma k co chi chi tiet
<yen-thao> RCua: anh RCua chế độ try của live CD có thể remote desktop được không?
<vubuntor081> ????
<RCua> yen-thao: được
<RCua> vubuntor445: mount cái ảnh đĩa vào có cái file chạy được trong windows đấy
<GeekComp> yen-thao: đuợc
<RCua> vubuntor445: nếu bạn không chắc chắn thì có thể thử cách đấy
<RCua> vubuntor445: setup.exe gì đấy
<yen-thao> vubuntor081: bạn đọc ip cho yen-thao yen-thao remote thử xem
<t8ax> huhm? giống fong cách làm việc của bác Nam_Son quá, wtf?
<GeekComp> yen-thao: 58.187.1.114
<yen-thao> lại Nam_Son
<vubuntor081> minh ha
<GeekComp> t8ax: trật tự nào
<t8ax> sao yen-thao?
<GeekComp> kẻo x...
<t8ax> đâu có nói yen-thao?
<vubuntor081> ip j may minh cai la may khac
<GeekComp> đọc đi
<yen-thao> vubuntor081: bạn đọc kỷ tài liệu đi
<GeekComp> vubuntor081: không đọc đừng hòng hiểu U
<yen-thao> vubuntor081: chứ lúc mới bắt đầu mình cũng toàn đọc tài liệu thôi
<vubuntor081> doc rui nhung mot vai buoc trong phan vung k duoc ro cho lam
<RCua> cứ để tự động/automatic
<yen-thao> RCua: auto hình như có thể mất dữ liệu phải không anh?
<GeekComp> yen-thao: ?
<RCua> không
<yen-thao> Dạ
<GeekComp> yen-thao: có giả vờ gà hay hok đây nhể?
<yen-thao> GeekComp: không biết thiệt chứ bộ
<yen-thao> tại chưa cài chổ auto bao giờ
<yen-thao> lần đầu chọn full mất hết dữ liệu
<GeekComp> ắc
<yen-thao> lần sau cài lại mới phân vùng chứ không có chọn auto
<yen-thao> GeekComp: mà gà là dở đó hả?
<GeekComp> yen-thao: An Giang thiệt há?
<yen-thao> uhm
<GeekComp> RCua: sao ip An Giang mà cũng cùng lớp vs CẦn Thơ à
<yen-thao> GeekComp: anh soi ip à^^
<yen-thao> anh gì đó ở Tiền Giang
<GeekComp> yen-thao: ẹc
<yen-thao> yen-thao soi thấy ở TpHCM và Hà Nội^^
<GeekComp> yen-thao: nhiu tuổi òi?
<yen-thao> 20
<yen-thao> kể luôn năm mới nha^^
<yen-thao> GeekComp: hỏi chi vậy?
<GeekComp> ẹc
<RCua> hmm, ảnh? ghi hộ ngày giờ ra giấy và giơ lên chụp?
<GeekComp> cùng tuổi mà cứ ae như thiệt
<yen-thao> RCua: ?
<vubuntor081> cho hoi voi
<afterlastangel> vubuntor081: lễ nghỉ đi
<vubuntor081> minh muon phan vung trong ubuntu
<vubuntor081> le ranh moi lam
<vubuntor081> ngay thuong k ranh lam
<vubuntor081> minh co 2 o la ntfs, 1la exteded, 1 la unlocated
<GeekComp> afterlastangel: sao ko add face em
<vubuntor081> phai lam j tip day
<afterlastangel> GeekComp: ko add facebook của Boy nữa =))
<GeekComp> ẹc
 * GeekComp đi đổi giới tính
<t8ax> vubuntor081: dung lượng từng ổ?
<GeekComp> vubuntor081: đọc tài liệu chưa hả?
<t8ax> vubuntor081: bạn muốn cài Ubuntu nhiu G?
<vubuntor081> may minh ram 1g
<t8ax> vubuntor081: thế muốn cài Ubuntu nhiu G? từ 5 -> xxx
<t8ax> mà ổ Unallocated nhiu G?
<vubuntor081> thu tu la 38,77gb    110,28 gb,  110,28gb,   2,49 mb
<t8ax> 2m là cái unallcated àh :|
<vubuntor081> khong 8g
<vubuntor081> khonang 8g
<vubuntor081> khoang 8g
<t8ax> vậy cài vào đó đc rồi
<vubuntor081> cai unlocated la 2,49mb ban
<t8ax> ặc
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> sao lại bảo 8G rồi lại bảo 2,49mb
<t8ax> lol
<GeekComp> tên này bỏ phí mất 2MB
<vubuntor081> chu k phai can 8g de cai ubuntu a
<t8ax> nhiu chả đc
<t8ax> 4g ->
<vubuntor081> can it nhat 8g o cung trong ma
 * GeekComp núp
<vubuntor081> ban hoi cai ubuntu bao nhiu g la sao
 * GeekComp khuyên t8ax núp cùng
<t8ax> là bác muốn cho Ubuntu nhiu G thì cho
<t8ax> từ 4G đổ lên
<t8ax> ổ cứng 250Gb thì chia nó 10G đi
<vubuntor081> vay 5g di
<t8ax> ợ lại keo =))
<t8ax> vubuntor081: vậy tách 1 ổ lấy 5G ra đi
<vubuntor081> vay thi 10g
<vubuntor081> mien sao lam dc la ok
<t8ax> 10G thì tách 1 ổ lấy 11G ra
<t8ax> 10G Ubuntu 1G Swap
<vubuntor081> lam sao tach
<t8ax> dùng Win tách luôn cho dễ, bác dùng WIn gì?
<vubuntor081> minh chon resize toi do thi k biet lam sao nua
<t8ax> giờ bác đang ở Win hay ở Ubuntu live mode?
<vubuntor081> dang dung live ubuntu, che do try ubuntu do
<vubuntor081> nhat dinh bua nay m phai cai
<vubuntor081> con k thi k bao jo cai nua
<t8ax> đợi tý để cài Gparted xem có giúp đc gì cho bác ko
 * t8ax quen dùng Win để chia
<GeekComp> t8ax: làm cái vụ gì thía
<t8ax> bày hắn chia ổ đĩa
<GeekComp> chia chác mà cũng phức sắc tạp
<t8ax> vubuntor081: alô
<vubuntor355> sao rui t8ax
<t8ax> vubuntor355: giờ vậy nha
<t8ax> bác có ổ C D E đúng ko?
<vubuntor355> uh
<t8ax> bỏ qua ổ C đi
<t8ax> D hoặc E 110Gb bác chọn 1 trong 2 cái
<t8ax> rồi ấn chuột fải chọn Resize
<vubuntor355> nhung cai ubuntu thi co lien wan j o c
<t8ax> sau đó nhập 11Gb vào
<t8ax> thì mới kêu bác bỏ qua ổ C
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor355> uh
<vubuntor355> rui
<GeekComp> t8ax: 11GB
<vubuntor355> rui do you
<GeekComp> liệu có ít ko
<vubuntor355> ai biet
<t8ax> tùy, dùng 3 4 bữa chán lại format
<vubuntor355> lam sao ok la dc
<t8ax> quan tâm dung lượng làm gì
<t8ax> vubuntor355: chia xong rồi đúng ko? tick vào cái Appy All..
<vubuntor355> lam j co cai nut doa
<yen-thao> t8ax, nếu nói như anh thì chỉ cần 5GB và 600 MB Swap à:)
<vubuntor355> co nut resize ma no an me rui
<t8ax> yen-thao: 11G? 10G U và 1G swap
<t8ax> vubuntor355: phía trên?
<t8ax> nút xanh chữ V cách điệu?
<GeekComp> kinh
<GeekComp> chữ V cách điệu!!!
<t8ax> chứ cái đó gọi là gì? Nike àh ;)
<GeekComp> t8ax: văn miêu tả của bác chắc cao điểm lắm nhể
<GeekComp> phục bác
<t8ax> <== chuyên Văn
<GeekComp> wow
<vubuntor355> danh 11g vao o new size rui sao nua ban
<vubuntor355>  tu tu dc k
<vubuntor355> dung bo di buoc nao
<vubuntor355> minh lan dau tien cai no nen thong cum
<yen-thao> GeekComp, tốt nhất không nên xen vào chuyện của anh t8ax^^ yen-thao nps thôi
<GeekComp> yen-thao: vẫn xen vô thưòng xuyên
<GeekComp> t8ax: còn nhớ cái report ko
<yen-thao> GeekComp, coi chừng bị ném đá tập thể đó^6
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> 1đống bot vô
<vubuntor355> ????
<GeekComp> .g vnluser
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://osdir.com/ml/debian-user-vietnamese-debian/2010-12/msg00016.html
<bksupybot> Title: Re: (Re)-Organize the Debian l10n-vi team - msg#00016 - debian-user-vietnamese-debian (at osdir.com)
<GeekComp> ?
<t8ax> vubuntor355: chưa resize xong nữa à
<vubuntor355> quat so 11000 vao o new resize rui sao nua bna
<t8ax> cái chỗ Free space following đó, bác ấn 11000 vào
<t8ax> dòng thứ 3 nhá
<t8ax> xong rồi Resize/Move
<t8ax> ko biết 11G sao thì kéo cái thanh phía trên, màu trắng đó
<t8ax> có hình mũi tến đó
<t8ax> kéo sao thấy đủ là đc :)
<vubuntor355> nut resize/move k hien ra lam sao an bna oi
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> đã bảo dòng thứ 3
<t8ax> ko fải dòng thứ 1?
<t8ax> dòng nào có chữ Free space following..
<vubuntor355> thi dong thu 3 do ban
<t8ax> bác gõ 11000 vào
<t8ax> rồi entêr
<t8ax> nút Resize hiện hình rồi đúng ko?
<vubuntor355> hien ra moi la do
<vubuntor355> po tay thui nay gio no chang hien ra
<t8ax> lol
 * GeekComp bye all
<vubuntor355> du cho co enter
<t8ax> thế thôi
<t8ax> núp
<GeekComp> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor355> ?
<t8ax> vubuntor355: dùng Win đi
<t8ax> an toàn, ko cần lằng nhằng
<t8ax> .g cách chia ổ cứng ko mất dữ liệu bằng Win
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vnexpress.net/GL/Vi-tinh/Hoi-dap/2010/11/3BA22CC5/
<bksupybot> Title: Cách chia lại ổ cứng mà không mất dữ liệu - VnExpress (at vnexpress.net)
<t8ax> rồi đọc bài đó
<t8ax> chia
<t8ax> xong rồi
<t8ax> !install | vubuntor355
<ubot2> vubuntor355: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> đọc cái này để cài
 * t8ax hết trách nhiệm
<t8ax> chúc bác thành công
<vubuntor890> ubuntu cai xong chay cham vay troi
<vubuntor890> ai co cach nao no chay binh thuong dc ko?
<RCua> cài bằng wubi?
<vubuntor890> ko
<vubuntor890> cai thong qua USB
<vubuntor890> U 10.10
<RCua> tức là khởi động từ usb?
<vubuntor890> cai U trong USB
<RCua> bạn vào system -> admin -> driver
<RCua> xem có gì không
<vubuntor890> live USB va cai vao o cung
<RCua> và cấu hình máy bạn
<vubuntor890> Asus F81Se
<vubuntor890> core 2 D
<vubuntor890> ram 2G
<RCua> hmm
<RCua> thế phải nhanh
<RCua> card rời?
<vubuntor890> nhung cac ung dung chay cham lam
<vubuntor890> uhm
<vubuntor890> VGA roi
<vubuntor890> ATI HD 4570
<t8ax> vubuntor890: mới cài xong hay update gì rồi :|
<vubuntor890> moi cai xong
<vubuntor890> da update j dau
<vubuntor890> chay cac ung dung rat cham
<vubuntor890> doi luc cu do do
<t8ax> fải cài bản Ubuntu-Desktop ko vậy bạn?
<vubuntor890> sax
<vubuntor890> minh cai ban netbook edit
<vubuntor890> minh dung laptop ma
<t8ax> vậy chậm là fải rồi bạn :)
<vubuntor890> sax
<vubuntor890> ??
<t8ax> netbook là dành cho máy cấu hình yếu thôi
<vubuntor890> ec
<t8ax> máy bạn fải dùng bản Ubuntu Desktop
<vubuntor890> minh la Laptop sao cai ban cho Destop dc
<t8ax> Laptop = Desktop
<KaTimSat> vubuntor890: bản 10.10 có Unity, cái đọ bị chậm đó
<vubuntor890> cai dc ha? ban
<t8ax> Notebook >< Netbook
<t8ax> vubuntor890: cài bản Ubuntu Desktop đi bạn
<t8ax> là nhanh tới mức chóng mặt
<vubuntor890> co cai dc ko he`
<KaTimSat> vubuntor890: có,
<t8ax> <== đang Laptop
<vubuntor890> de minh down ve cai
<t8ax> Ram 2G
<vubuntor890> uhm
<t8ax> => lúc đầu cài ubuntu netbook
<KaTimSat> nếu máy yếu quá, thì xài Xubuntu
<t8ax> giật vkl :)
<KaTimSat> còn máy ổn
<KaTimSat> thì cứ desktop
<vubuntor890> OK
<KaTimSat> ubuntu desktop
<vubuntor890> ty Down ve cai
<vubuntor890> thank ban nha
<t8ax> thôi để đó đi
<t8ax> đi chơi Tết đi bạn
<t8ax> :)
<vubuntor890> minh mat 5 ngay moi cai dc ubuntu day ban a
<t8ax> ọc
<vubuntor890> may co VGA roi cai vat va lam
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor890
<ubot2> vubuntor890: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<t8ax> !install | vubuntor890
<vubuntor890> ban biet chip minh la j ko?
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ubot2> vubuntor890: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor890> SiS do ban
<t8ax> đọc hết 2 cái đó cài trong vòng 20' :)
<vubuntor890> ^^!
<t8ax> thôi chúc bạn may mắn lần sau :)
<vubuntor890> SiS ???
<vubuntor890> nghe SiS chac Linux chung so.
<t8ax> SiS là gì nhỉ :-/
<vubuntor890> chip donh SiS ko ho tro Linux
<vubuntor890> ho ho
<vubuntor890> cai dc cho no chay la 1 thanh cong lon roi
<vubuntor890> thui minh di an com day
<t8ax> thế núp
<vubuntor890> bibi
<t8ax> bibi
<vubuntor401> cho hoi cai may po oi
<t8ax> ko cho
<t8ax> nhưng hỏi đi
<vubuntor525> cho hoi cai may ban oi
<t8ax> hỏi đi bạn?
<vubuntor525> minh cai ubuntu xong rui
<vubuntor525> gio lam sao de nghe nhac va xem phim
<t8ax> thì.. mở ra nghe :|
<vubuntor525> no co nhan usb k
<n2i> đó
<n2i> thừa
<t8ax> nhận chứ bạn?
<vubuntor525> no k mo dc bat phai update
<n2i> chỉ có win mới không nhận thôi :D
<n2i> tất nhiên rồi!
<t8ax> vubuntor525, nó bắt cài codec
<t8ax> bạn cài vô là nghe đc à :)
<n2i> cứ update
<vubuntor525> vay codec nao cho ubuntu ha ban
<n2i> không lo màn hình đen như bên win đâu ;)
<t8ax> vubuntor525, bạn update đi là nó nghe đc
<vubuntor525> may minh k co mang
<t8ax> ko cần thủ công đâu, nó tự động
<n2i> !ure
<t8ax> núp
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> rồi!
<t8ax> ko có mạng.. vậy bạn đang.. onl = gì :|
<n2i> Không có mạng thì ốm rồi!
<n2i> t8ax: đt?
<vubuntor525> may nay la laptop
<t8ax> down ở laptop rồi cắm usb cài cho máy đó :)
<vubuntor525> con minh cai tren desktop ban a
<n2i> vubuntor525: vậy nghe nhạc flac đi! :D
<vubuntor525> cho link m di ban
<n2i> Đừng nghe mp3!
<t8ax> n2i đâu, cho link kìa
<vubuntor525> m k bit tai codec no o dau
<n2i> .g site:mediafire.com Bang Kieu flac
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.mediafire.com/?nkqmztmzejh
<bksupybot> Title: 11 - Bang Kieu - Gui Mua Dong.flac (at www.mediafire.com)
<t8ax> lol
<n2i> lol
<n2i> hah
<t8ax> vubuntor525, thật sự mà nói, cài Ubuntu ko có net thì.. vô dụng lắm :|
<n2i> vubuntor525: không có net thì nên xài linuxmint
<n2i> cũng giống ubuntu, nhưng mấy thứ đó không cần lo, chỉ cài và xài!(sướng hơn cả ubuntu!)
<t8ax> đọc chữ "cũng giống" là biết nó khác hoàn toàn rồi =))
<n2i> giống mà
<n2i> nó base Ubuntu
<t8ax> đi mod win đây, là lá la
<vubuntor525> noi chung cai ubuntu k co net la k on phai k
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor525> vay m go bo no lam sao
<vubuntor525> go han luon do
<n2i> không cần thiết
<n2i> nên cài linuxmint
<vubuntor525> vi minh moi chon try ubuntu thui
<n2i> .g linuxmint home page
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.linuxmint.com/
<vubuntor525> vay go bo lam sao ban
<bksupybot> Title: Main Page - Linux Mint (at www.linuxmint.com)
<n2i> à
<n2i> đang thử hở?
<n2i> thấy thế nào?
<vubuntor525> go bo no sao vay ban
<n2i> Nghe nhạc thì flac đi cậu! :D
<n2i> Cài vào chưa mà gỡ bỏ?
<vubuntor525> cai xai thu thui chua cai han
<n2i> ợ! Cài xài thử thôi? Không hiểu!
<n2i> nghĩa là đang boot bằng cd rồi chọn try ubuntu without... phải không?
<vubuntor525> dung
<n2i> uhm, như thế chưa phải là cài!
<n2i> Không gì phải lo cả!
<n2i> Rút đĩa ra, xài máy bình thường! :D
<n2i> Người ta gọi là chế độ livecd, nôm na là sống đó! :D
<vubuntor525> vay xem phim thi cung phai co cedec nua ha
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> media thì phải có codec chứ
<n2i> bên win chưa bao giờ cài codec hở?
<n2i> thế này, nên xài linuxmint để khỏi lo mấy cái codec phức tạp này!
<n2i> cài vào là xài + mod GUI cho đẹp nữa thôi! :D
<vubuntor525> vay cai cai do co san trong dia ubuntu chua
<vubuntor525> hay phai tai ve hoac mua dia  j ha
<n2i> không, đó là một hệ điều hành khác
<n2i> tải về đi cậu
<vubuntor525> sac vay cho xin di rac roi wa
<vubuntor525> nang k
<n2i> nếu có usb thì làm usbboot
<vubuntor525> no nang k ban
<n2i> cũng 1cd
<vubuntor525> troi
<vubuntor525> nan wa
<n2i> @@
<n2i> Chỉ có một CD thôi mờ!
<n2i> ~>650MB ~ 1 bộ phim DVDRip
<n2i> Cố gắng nào! :D
<n2i> 2000vnđ ngồi tiệm net là có! + 1 đĩa trắng + 15' cài = OK!
<n2i> rồi, gà lọt rào! :D
<yen-thao> n2i, tùy tiệm net nửa anh gặp tiệm cùi thì tiêu^^
<n2i> ờ, nhưng mà nếu ở thành thì tiệm net giờ cái nào cũng khá ngon mà
<t8ax> tiệm nét nào có ổ ghi?
<t8ax> ổ CD còn ếu có
<yen-thao> t8ax, đồng ý với anh ở vấn đề này^^
 * t8ax ôm yen-thao 
<yen-thao> t8ax, coppy vào usb đem về máy nhà ghi
<t8ax> chúng ta có duyên với nhau rồi :">
<yen-thao> t8ax, ghê quá
<t8ax> chỉ còn thiếu nợ.. em gửi nóng vào ATM anh 500k nhá :">
<yen-thao> t8ax, :(
<t8ax> ;)
<n2i> t8ax: thiếu gì cách ghi mợ
<t8ax> ko có ổ ghi thì ghi = niềm tin àh, với tình trạng đĩa?
<n2i> nói quá trình là như thế, cụ thể thì tùy đk mà làm thôi!
<n2i> không lẽ chẳng mượn được cái usb?
<n2i> máy móc thế
<t8ax> nhà mình có 4 5 cái usb này
<t8ax> 2 cái 1G
<t8ax> 2 cái 2G 1 cái 4G
<n2i> khoe à
<t8ax> chỉ có 1 cái 2G dùng để boot đc :)
<yen-thao> t8ax, bán bớt trả nợ đi anh
<t8ax> hiểu vấn đề chưa :)
<n2i> lol
<yen-thao> }lol
<yen-thao> }learn lol as Laugh Out Lound
<bksupybot> yen-thao: The operation succeeded.
<yen-thao> }learn Là Đà as Là như thế nào
<bksupybot> yen-thao: The operation succeeded.
<yen-thao> }forget Là Đà
<bksupybot> yen-thao: The operation succeeded.
<n2i> spam bot à?
<yen-thao> n2i, đâu có không hiểu lol là gì nên đi kiếm định nghĩa thôi
<vubuntor698> alo alo
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor698> lam sao ma edit dc file trong boot nhi?
<vubuntor698> no ko cho save
<RCua> sửa mấy cái trong /etc/default grub gì đấy
<RCua> rồi chạy boot-update thì phải
<vubuntor698> uhm
<RCua> zj3t3mju: nhể?
<vubuntor698> de no boot vao ubuntu
<zj3t3mju> grub-update
<vubuntor698> minh dung lenh nay ma no ko chay
<vubuntor698> gksu /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zj3t3mju> :|
<zj3t3mju> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: đọc kĩ lại đi
<vubuntor698> la sao ban
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: link trên đó
<vubuntor698> minh ko ranh ve cai nay lam
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: copy lệnh cho chắc :P
<vubuntor698> doc cha hieu j?
<vubuntor698> truoc minh lam cho iso netbook la Ok
<vubuntor698> gio cai lai dung iso Destop
<vubuntor698> dung lenh cu~ ko dc nua
<vubuntor698> gksu /boot/grub/grub.cfg cai nay minh dung cho iso cua Netbook chay OK
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: lệnh trên không thể được được
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: chắc chắn ko phải lệnh đó :P
<vubuntor698> minh da dung lenh do de vao ma
<vubuntor698> moi khi chieu thoi
<vubuntor698> minh vua cai lai ban Destop
<vubuntor698> dung lenh do ko dc nua
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: đã nói ko phải mà
<vubuntor698> hix
<vubuntor698> vay ban  huong dan minh lam cai
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: mà muốn làm gì?
<vubuntor698> chu moi lan vao Ubuntu cu phai vao grub de edit met lam
<vubuntor698> de no boot vao ubuntu
<vubuntor698> minh VGA roi ma
<vubuntor698> phai acpi=off moi vao dc
<vubuntor698> minh phai mo dc file grub.cfg de edit lai
<n2i> dùng sudo mà mở
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: thứ nhất đọc cái này
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2#grub.cfg_.28.2Fboot.2Fgrub.2Fgrub.cfg.29
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: vài dòng đầu chỗ đó được rồi
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: dòng im đậm ấy
<zj3t3mju> hướng dẫn đó tùm lum quá nhỉ :D
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: rồi
<vubuntor698> de minh doc cai nha
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: gõ gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: rồi tìm dòng GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: thay = GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off"
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: save lại
<vubuntor698> OK
<zj3t3mju> rồi chạy lệnh sudo update-grub
<zj3t3mju> chạy trên terminal ấy
<vubuntor698> ok
<zj3t3mju> xong
<vubuntor698> ban oi
<vubuntor698> xoa " quiet splash" va chi them vao " acpi=off" co bi j ko nhi?
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: cứ thử đi rồi biết
<vubuntor698> o`
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: ko chết đâu :D
<vubuntor698> ho ho
<vubuntor698> ban cho minh hoi not
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor698: sau đó thêm lại chưa muộn :P
<vubuntor698> lam sao cai dc flash cho ff
<zj3t3mju> !flash
<ubot2> Factoid 'flash' not found
<n2i> vubuntor698: !ure
<n2i> sặc
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor698
<ubot2> vubuntor698: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<zj3t3mju> !find ubuntu-restricted
<ubot2> zj3t3mju: Found: lubuntu-restricted-extras, kubuntu-restricted-addons, kubuntu-restricted-extras, lubuntu-restricted-addons, ubuntu-restricted-addons (and 3 others)
<vubuntor698> minh muon cai flash tren  FireFox de choi game
<RCua> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<RCua> 2011 is also the sum of 11 CONSECUTIVE prime numbers: 2011=157+163+167+173+179+181+191+193+197+199+211
<RCua> no sure if anyone care abou that but yeah
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-02
<n2i> !install_ibus as reply "http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png"
<ubot2> n2i: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> lol
<n2i> _Tux_: add mớ ! như thế nào?
<n2i> ubot2: help
<ubot2> n2i: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<n2i> }learn install_unikey as http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<bksupybot> n2i: The operation succeeded.
<_Tux_> n2i: có cái hướng dẫn gõ Tiếng Việt rồi còn gì
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> làm tí có sao :D
<yen-thao> không sao mà anh Tux
<yen-thao> thấy trực quan hơn mà^^
<yen-thao> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * _Tux_ núp
<yen-thao> !ins_ibus as <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<ubot2> yen-thao: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yen-thao> !ins_ibus as <reply> "http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png"
<ubot2> yen-thao: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> hay là thế này http://img819.imageshack.us/img819/2274/ibustutcopy.png
<n2i> thế này ibus-tut: http://img717.imageshack.us/img717/8236/ibustut.png?
<n2i> hô hô
<yen-thao> sao không được anh Tux
 * n2i rán trứng ăn cơm thôi, đói róc người
<yen-thao> n2i, em ăn mì rồi^^
<_Tux_> yen-thao: nó bảo đó
<yen-thao> !ins_ibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, yen-thao said: !ins_ibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<_Tux_> tạm dịch "Tao là bot, đừng có tưởng tao thông minh"
<yen-thao> ^^ được rồi
<_Tux_> yen-thao: ;))
<yen-thao> anh dịch thôi ghê quá
<yen-thao> Tôi là bot, tôi không thông minh như bạn tưởng đâu.
<yen-thao> còn nghe được
<n2i> thích kiểu dịch của _Tux_ hơn! hô hô
<yen-thao> !ins_ibus
<ubot2> Factoid 'ins_ibus' not found
<yen-thao> _Tux_, sao tạo rồi mà nó bảo là không thấy?
<yen-thao> !ins_ibus
<ubot2> Factoid 'ins_ibus' not found
<yen-thao> !Caiibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, yen-thao said: !Caiibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<yen-thao> !Caiibus
<ubot2> Factoid 'Caiibus' not found
<yen-thao> trốn:(
<_Tux_> !ii is <reply> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<ubot2> I'll remember that, _Tux_
<_Tux_> n2i: yen-thao đó
<yen-thao> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<yen-thao> bất công nghê hen
<yen-thao> em tạo thì không được còn anh tạo thì được
<yen-thao> !caiibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, yen-thao said: !caiibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<yen-thao> chắc tại em không có quyền:(
<_Tux_> yen-thao: điều đó
<_Tux_> đáng nhẽ em phải nhận ra ngay chứ =))
<yen-thao> _Tux_, hix
 * _Tux_ có vẻ yen-thao xài xchat ?
<yen-thao> Dạ
<yen-thao> sao anh biết hay vậy?
<_Tux_> yen-thao: nhìn dấu , thôi
<yen-thao> ^^
<anh> chào cả nhà
<_Tux_> cả nhà chào bạn anh
<anh> hôn nay im lặng nhỉ
<n2i> lạnh, chắc chưa dậy!
<n2i> hô hô
<yen-thao> hay tại mấy anh thức khuya đó
<_Tux_> chẳng liên quan
<_Tux_> lạnh
<_Tux_> ngủ cho sướng
<_Tux_> dậy làm giề
 * n2i dậy lúc 4h kém
<yen-thao> n2i, dậy canh ăn trộm hả anh;)) em thức đúng 6h
<n2i> trộm zề đâu, tại chiều hôm qua được nướng gần 3 tiếng
<n2i> hồi đêm ngủ gần 3 tiếng nữa là đủ cho 1 ngày
<anh> n2i:tính quá hà
<anh> :D
<n2i> căn bổn cũng không thấy buồn ngủ nữa
<yen-thao>  /msg NickServ identify 076626288
<n2i> :D
<yen-thao>  /msg NickServ identify 123456
<yen-thao> :(
<_Tux_> biết pass của yen-thao
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> n2i: change đi
<_Tux_> =))
<yen-thao> huhu
<n2i> nói chuyện riêng với NickServ đê
<anh> mấy bác thấy yen-thao moi vao cai uu ai qua nhi
<n2i> ưu ái zề?
<anh> coi bộ trong dien dan này nữ hiếm nha
<anh> :D
<yen-thao> anh, nói chuyện thôi mà ưu ái gì
<anh> ủa vậy yen-thảo không biết hả
<anh> :D
<yen-thao> anh, ?
 * _Tux_ ban bất cứ ai
<_Tux_> ếu quan tâm nam hay nữ
<_Tux_> thậm chí *giả nữ* *giả nam*
<yen-thao> em đổi pass rồi
<n2i> thậm chí "dở nữ dở nam!" hô hô
<yen-thao> nếu chuyện vui thôi mà quan tâm chi nam với nữ:(
 * _Tux_ nhiều khi cũng phải quan tâm để tránh bị *lừa tình* ;))
<n2i> yep
<yen-thao> !caiibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<ubot2> In #ubuntu-vn, yen-thao said: !caiibus is <reply> http://img200.imageshack.us/img200/9470/tutb.png
<yen-thao> login rồi mà vẫn không được huhu
 * _Tux_ thấy yen-thao có gì đó gì đó với con ubot2 
<yen-thao> ghét nó chứ có gì:((
 * _Tux_ không đơn giản vậy, hô hô
<yen-thao> ?
<anh> sao vay
<anh> hoc chung ha vi vay
<mac_> :D
<mac_> haizzz
<mac_> ^=^
<vubuntor594> alo alo
<vubuntor594> co ai cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor594> alo alo
<mac_> ??
<mac_> ai thế  nhỉ /
<yen-thao> vubuntor594, bạn hỏi đi
<vubuntor594> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor594> sao minh shut down may ko dc nhi?
<vubuntor594> minh dung ban U 10.10 Destop
<yen-thao> nó báo như thế nào
<vubuntor594> khi tat may no chay ra man hinh Dos
<yen-thao> vubuntor594, có báo lỗi gì không?
<vubuntor594> va bao la System halted
<yen-thao> uhm rồi sao nửa
<vubuntor594> va no dung im do mai
<yen-thao> rồi bạn tắt nóng luôn hả?
<vubuntor594> doi lau qua minh danh tat nong
<yen-thao> System halted=hê thống dừng lại
<yen-thao> rồi nó tắt
<vubuntor594> biet roi
<yen-thao> bạn vào terminal
<yen-thao> gõ
<yen-thao> sudo -i
<yen-thao> đánh pass vào
<vubuntor594> rui sao nua ban
<yen-thao> rồi dùng lệnh shutdown -h 9h30
<yen-thao> thá»­ xem
<vubuntor594> sax
<yen-thao> đợi đến 9h30 thử xem nó có tắt máy hẳn không
<vubuntor594> do la hen gio tat cho no m
<yen-thao> thì đánh vào đi
<vubuntor594> loi roi ban oi
<vubuntor594> ko dung lenh
<yen-thao> ^^
<yen-thao> uhm
<yen-thao> rồi dùng lệnh shutdown -h 9:30
<yen-thao> vậy mới đúng^^
<vubuntor594> ok
<vubuntor594> ok
<vubuntor594> 1 phut nua no bao se shutdown
<vubuntor594> vay la moi lan deu phai lam nhu vay a
<vubuntor594> sax
<vubuntor594> no co tat dc dau
<yen-thao> ko bạn thử xem nó có shutdown được không thôi
<vubuntor594> ko dc ban a
<yen-thao> không shutdown luôn à?
<yen-thao> lạ nhỉ
<yen-thao> vubuntor594, sudo shutdown -P now
<yen-thao> vubuntor594, tắt được chưa bạn
<vubuntor765> alo alo
<vubuntor765> vai~
<vubuntor765> den tan 9:31 moi shutdown
<vubuntor765> potay
<vubuntor765> ho ho
<vubuntor765> nhung van ko the tat may
<vubuntor765> vay la sao nhi?
<yen-thao> vubuntor594, sudo shutdown -P now
<vubuntor765> Yeu Thao oi
<vubuntor765> Tux ..................................
<yen-thao> vubuntor765, bạn đánh lại lệnh trên xem sudo shutdown -P now
<vubuntor765> co cach nao cho no shutdown binh thuong ko
<vubuntor765> chu moi lan shutdown phai dung lenh a
<yen-thao> vubuntor765, halt -w
<yen-thao> bạn thử shutdown xem có được không
<vubuntor765> ?
<vubuntor765> uhm
<yen-thao> rồi tìm cách giải quyết sau
<vubuntor765> lenh sai
<vubuntor765> sax
<vubuntor765> go~ may cai lenh nay vao gio nut Shutdown tren he thong bien mat roi
<vubuntor765> lam sao day
<_Tux_> wtf ?
<_Tux_> sao có người cứ thích réo tên mình lên
<vubuntor765> ha ha ha
<_Tux_> rồi phun một đống dấu ... là sao ?
<vubuntor765> Tux
<vubuntor765> hoi ty
<vubuntor765> loi Showdown xu ly sao
 * _Tux_ ếu biết
<_Tux_> ngồi đó mà cười
<vubuntor765> ec
<vubuntor765> potay
<yen-thao> vubuntor765, hix
<yen-thao> bạn nói sai làm mình bấm thử
<vubuntor765> loi nay tren google nhieu nguoi keu the
<vubuntor765> vao do doc ty da
<yen-thao> nó shutdown luôn máy mình
<yen-thao> vào root bấm halt
<vubuntor765> vao root the nao
<vubuntor765> ^^!
<vubuntor765> minh ga ubuntu
<vubuntor765> moi cai dc hom qua ma
<yen-thao> sudo -i
<yen-thao> hoặc bạn  sudo passwd root
<yen-thao> để đặt passwd cho root
<yen-thao> mỗi lần muốn vô root
<yen-thao> chỉ cần bấm su
<voldemort> yen-thao, tớ gà lắm bạn cho tớ hỏi làm sao bấm su được trong ubuntu vậy ?
<yen-thao> voldemort, hix ở bấm su trong terminal yen-thao quên xin lỗi
<voldemort> yen-thao, bấm su trong terminal nữa cơ à, bạn chỉ giúp tớ nha :D
<voldemort> yen-thao, tớ chưa nghe vụ bấm su bao giờ hết à :D
<yen-thao> voldemort, anh chọc em à anh giỏi hơn em mà
<yen-thao> em chỉ nói những điều mà em biết
<yen-thao> nếu có gì sai thì mấy anh sửa giúp em thế mà còn chọc em:(
<voldemort> yen-thao, tớ có nói tớ giỏi đâu :D gõ su trong terminal rồi enter > gõ pass root vào :D
<voldemort> chứ chưa bao giờ nghe bấm su hết
<yen-thao> voldemort, hj chỉ là cách dùng từ thôi mà^^'
<voldemort> sai thì chọc cho hết sai chứ :P
<voldemort> cách dùng từ nhưng họ tưởng thật tìm nút su bấm thì sao :P
<yen-thao> ^^chịu
<yen-thao> thôi em đi chợ đây trễ rồi bb all
<voldemort> bb
<voldemort> đừng tự ái đấy nha :D
<voldemort> ẹc
<voldemort> girl hay giận dỗi nhỉ ?
<n2i> luser như thế thì thử hỏi được mấy girl trong channel :D
<voldemort> yep :D
<voldemort> mới chọc tí đã sợ , tự ái rồi :(
<voldemort> sao girl hay tự ti về it, linux thía nhỉ ?
<n2i> sao hỏi /me? /me đâu phải girl :D
<voldemort> n2i, e có hỏi bác đâu, hỏi cả room đấy chứ :P
 * voldemort is away: have to lunch
<mac_> còn sớm quá !
<mac_> ăn zì mà sớm quá vậy mấy bác  admin ?
<mac_> cho  mình hỏi   tí !
<RCua> ?
<mac_> trong  ubuntu
<mac_> mình làm sao cài được  gói  rpm nhỉ ?
<RCua> có cái apt rpm gì đấy
<mac_> oo !
<RCua> nhưng dùng .deb của ubuntu thì vẫn tốt hơn
<mac_> hình như  vẫn có thể convert từ  rpm sang deb   fai không ah ?
<mac_> tks  nhìu nhé !
<_Tux_> mac_: hên xin
<_Tux_> xui*
<vubuntor937> lệnh nào dùng để gắn kết một đĩa mềm định dạng DOS vào hệ thống tập tin của Linux
<mac_> :d
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: google
<_Tux_> (nghe giống đề thi vãi =)) )
<vubuntor953> product: BCM43225 802.11b/g/n ai có dirver card wilesss nầy cho mình xin đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor937: active trong mục hardware driver ?
<vubuntor953> có làm trong đó
<vubuntor953> nhưng nó khônbg nhanaj
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<vubuntor211> hello
<vubuntor211> co ai ko
<vubuntor211> giúp mình với
<vubuntor211> alo alo
<yen-thao> !ask |vubuntor211
<vubuntor211> ko có ai hết à
<ubot2> vubuntor211: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor211> mình lướt web = firefox
<vubuntor211> mà vào các trang việt nam
<vubuntor211> font xấu quá
<vubuntor211> có cách nào cho nó hiển thị đẹp như bên windows ko nhỉ
<yen-thao> mới cài U à
<vubuntor211> xin chỉ giáo
<vubuntor211> vâng
<yen-thao> bạn chụp ảnh màn hình
<yen-thao> up lên bằng trang imgur.com
<yen-thao> đưa lên xem thử
<vubuntor211> mình mới remove ubuntu rồi :(
<vubuntor211> mình mới cài lên
<vubuntor211> xài firefox vào lướt các web việt
<vubuntor211> font ko mượt như bên win
<vubuntor211> khó nhìn hơn
<vubuntor211> bạn yen-thao có cách nào giúp mình với
<yen-thao> chắc hơi lạ nên chưa quen thôi
<vubuntor211> các chứ Â hoặc Ê hoặc Ư
<vubuntor211> nó hiện ko đồng đều với các chữ còn lại :(
<RCua> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> đó^^
<vubuntor211> cài xong bộ đó thì lướt web sẽ mượt hả bạn
<RCua> ờm
<yen-thao> RCua, của anh đấy em trốn thôi^^
<vubuntor211> sẽ hiện thị đẹp như bên win7 chứ?
<RCua> đẹp
<yen-thao> vubuntor211, test thử đi rồi sẽ biết
<vubuntor211> lỗi như thế này nè http://ca2.upanh.com/18.861.23305374.qo30/capture.png
<vubuntor211> ai trả lời giúp em với
<yen-thao> vubuntor211, http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=13761&view=unread&sid=d43d56ca7235704e255a7387f11f67df#unread
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu 10.10 Bi lỗi này là gì nhỉ. hiển thị tiếng việt kỳ lắ - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<yen-thao> U 10.10 à
<yen-thao> nó chưa ổn định lắm bạn update lên thử xem
<RCua> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> mình thì chỉ sử dụng U 10.04 LTS cho ổn định thôi^^
<vubuntor211> 10.10 và 10.04 khác nhau nhiều ko bjan
<vubuntor211> 10.10 và 10.04 khác nhau nhiều ko bạn
<RCua> khác vài thứ
<vubuntor211> ubuntu lướt web nản quá :(
<yen-thao> vubuntor211, bạn lên gg mà tìm
<yen-thao> rất nhiều
<yen-thao> thông tin trên ấy
<vubuntor833> alo alo
<vubuntor833> co ai ko?
<t8ax> không có
<vubuntor833> vay minh hoi nguoi " khong co" ty
<t8ax> hỏi đi bạn :)
<vubuntor833> khong the showdown may khi dat tham so acpi=off
<vubuntor833> giai quyet sao day ban?
<t8ax> á à.. cái này mình chịu, chờ cao nhân nào khác ra thôi :)
<vubuntor833> uhm
<vubuntor833> Co ai help dc minh ko hi`
<t8ax> bạn có thể vào 4rum đặt topic nhờ trợ giúp, còn giờ chắc ACE ở đây nghĩ trưa hết rồi :D
<yen-thao> t8ax, ACE là gì anh
<yen-thao> vubuntor833, tham số acpi=off ở đâu vậy bạn?
<vubuntor833> trong nay ban oi
<vubuntor833> grub.cfg
<vubuntor833> may minh VGA roi
<vubuntor833> phai dat acpi=off moi vao dc U
<vubuntor833> ACE = Anh Chi Em
<t8ax> ACE = anh chị em
<thanh17> máy anh ơi cho em hoi này
<_Tux_> hô hô
 * _Tux_ vừa reply bài bạn này trên 4rum =))
<_Tux_> thanh17: có chuyện chi mô ?
<thanh17> hỏi nảy trên diễn đàn có bạn hỏi là cài wine để chạy ứng dụng window vậy co bị virus xam nhap khog ha
<_Tux_> thanh17: có
<_Tux_> tất nhiên là virus trên Wine vẫn cứ chạy
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> nhưng không ảnh hưởng gì đến Ubuntu cả
<thanh17> vâng
<thanh17> vang
<thanh17> vậy là U vẫn mạnh khõe
<_Tux_> tất nhiên
<thanh17> vậy là xong rồi
<thanh17> thanks Tux
<vubuntor036> help! Em dung GParted nhung ko thay may cai patasion NTFS
<vubuntor036> alo!
<cmpitg> vubuntor036: Screenshot của bạn?
<vubuntor036> hello!!
<vubuntor036> dai loai nhu sau: Minh da cai Windows XP
<vubuntor036> gio dang dinh cai Ubuntu bang USB
<vubuntor066> thì cứ cài thôi
<t8ax> !install | vubuntor036
<ubot2> vubuntor036: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor036> ko thay hien "Install alongside other operating systems"
<vubuntor066> Thì custom
<vubuntor066> ............
<vubuntor036> http://www.imageupload.org/?di=312939535430
<vubuntor066> đang trong liveCD
<vubuntor066> vubuntor036:
<vubuntor066> cái advance ấy
<vubuntor036> ra cai nay http://imageupload.org?d=e81bb1281d0c50d388c8754ea0376871
<vubuntor036> ko thay NTFS hay FAT32
<vubuntor066> không nhận ổ cứng?
<vubuntor036> gio la`m sao?
<vubuntor066> nghĩa là không cho tạo ntfs hoặc fat32?
<vubuntor066> không hieeursr ý bạn
<vubuntor066> nó hướng dẫn cặn kẽ vậy rồi mà
<vubuntor036> y' mi`nh la` nhu* the^' na`y thi` la`m j tiep
<vubuntor066> cài Ubuntu thì cài trên phên vùng ext3 ẽt4
<vubuntor066> up ảnh lên đi
<vubuntor036> http://imageupload.org/?di=812939538835 thay cai nay thi khong dam cai
<vubuntor066> à cái ảnh lúc trước bạn chọn luôn forward
<vubuntor066> back
<vubuntor066> ngay
<vubuntor036> da back
<vubuntor066> không mất hết dữ liệu đấy
<vubuntor036> may chua la`m j
<vubuntor066> ừ
<vubuntor036> no ra the thi` phai lam j bay gio
<vubuntor066> chỗ này chọn advance
<vubuntor066> http://www.imageupload.org/?di=312939535430
<vubuntor066> vubuntor036: còn đó không?
<vubuntor036> co`n
<jetli> máy bạn trên win có mấy ổ?
<vubuntor036> Win 3 o^?
<jetli> định cài U vào ổ nào?
<vubuntor036> D:
<jetli> nghĩa là ổ D trống?
<vubuntor036> uhm
<jetli> chọn advanced ở bước
<jetli> http://www.imageupload.org/?di=312939535430
<vubuntor036> roi
<jetli> đấy
<jetli> xem cái nào là ổ D thì format nó sang ext4
<jetli> làm giống hướng dẫn ấy
<vubuntor036> da chon Advanced theo loi ban, ket qua nhu cu http://www.imageupload.org/?di=13129395418311
<t8ax> cái này là do bạn chưa phân vùng để cài
<vubuntor036> tra('ng bo'c luon
<jetli> mình không nghĩ thế
<t8ax> vubuntor036, bạn đã cài qua U chưa nhỉ?
<jetli> có thể trước đó bạn đã xóa trắng cái nổ đĩa của bạn rồi
<vubuntor036> ngay truoc co cai, co cai buoc "Install alongside other operating systems" no
<vubuntor036> hoi do van ban 9.x
<t8ax> vubuntor036, giờ bạn vào Win đó, chia 1 phân vùng trống mới đi
<jetli> không cần
<t8ax> rồi cài là nó nhận NTFS này nọ à
<t8ax> trc cũng bị 1 lần
<jetli> bá»±c
<jetli> :-<
<t8ax> thôi lượn cho thím support
<t8ax> kẻo bị oánh =))
<vubuntor036> =_=
<jetli> nhưng vubuntor036  dùng U mấy?
<vubuntor036> dang dinh cai U10.10
<jetli> 10.10 thì cứ y hệt hướng dẫn là ok
<vubuntor036> vua download tu FPT mirror
<t8ax> jetli advanced ko nhận ra HDD thì làm theo nó cài vào toàn bộ HDD
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> núp
<jetli> làm chi có chuyện advanced mà không nhận HĐ
<t8ax> ko thấy hình à?
<vubuntor036> =_=
<_Tux_> hố hố
 * _Tux_ nhìn cái ảnh vui quá ta =))
<t8ax> fsck _Tux_
 * _Tux_ đi thắp hương
<vubuntor036> thoi quay ra XP phan vung lai
<jetli> có thể trước đó hắn đồn ý cho xóa ổ cứng rồi
<t8ax> vubuntor036, quay về Win phân 1 vùng chưa định dạng
<t8ax> jetli lol
<jetli> bây giờ đâu còn WIn nũa mà vào
<t8ax> jetli, từng bị qua vậy chưa?
<t8ax> chưa thì đừng phán bừa
<t8ax> <== từng bị
<t8ax> ok men?
<jetli> ok
<jetli> từ trước em tự cài nhưng cũng chưa bao giờ bị mất dữ liệu cả
<_Tux_> chuyện đó chẳng liên quan đến cái ảnh kia
<jetli> mà vubuntor036 thoát trình cài đặt đó xem còn mấy cái ổ của WIn không
<jetli> nếu không còn thì chúc mừng
<_Tux_> jetli: sudo fdisk -l là biết liền
<_Tux_> :))
<jetli> thì nautilus cũng OK mà
<vubuntor883> chao ca nha :D
<voldemort248> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor883> !thanks
<ubot2> You are welcome! - Ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor883> :)
<vubuntor883> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor883> lau lam roi ko nghich con bot :))
<voldemort248> guru nào lại nghịch vậy ?
<vubuntor883> RCua co' phai prof Cua Dua ko?
<voldemort248> chắc thế
<vubuntor883> voldemort248: go~ command linh tinh thoi ma :(
<RCua> (:|
<voldemort248> thì /me nói gì đâu :D
<voldemort248> nhưng /me chịu chả biết dạy bot sao cả
<voldemort248> !gnomereset
<ubot2> Factoid 'gnomereset' not found
<vubuntor883> voldemort248: cai nay phai hoi anh RCua a
<voldemort248> vubuntor883, sn cua ki bo bỏ xừ :( hỏi mà cứ im im chả nói chả rằng :(
<vubuntor883> voldemort248: cai day' thi` con la gi. :P
<voldemort248> thế mới bực
<voldemort248> đành tự mò wiki lấy :D
<voldemort248> k0 thèm ngó sn cua nữa
<vubuntor883> :D
<vubuntor269> alo ai giup minh virtual host voi
<_Tux_> ai sys à sờ mìn help đê
<vubuntor269> minh xai webmin tao virtual host
<vubuntor269> tao xong thi vao no tro ve www/web
<vubuntor269> :(
<vubuntor269> kg hieu noi luion
<_Tux_> có thể tạo sai chăng ?
<voldemort248> .wik apache2 virtualhost
<bkphenny> "Virtual hosting is a method for hosting multiple domain names on a computer using a single IP address." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Virtual_hosting
<bksupybot> Title: Virtual hosting - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor269> kg
<vubuntor269> minh co 2 con server
<vubuntor269> 1 con 192.168.111.2
<vubuntor269> va 1 con .3
<vubuntor269> con .2 chay binh
<vubuntor269> chay duoc 8 cai domain
<vubuntor269> wa con .3 thi no tro ve thu muc goc
<vubuntor269> cua apache ma minh cai 2 con giong nhau
<vubuntor269> k biet bi gi nua
<_Tux_> report lỗi thế này -> bó tay
<RCua> ờ.. những người hay đụng vào các món này hiện đang nghỉ tết dương lịch
<voldemort248> !paste | vubuntor229
<ubot2> vubuntor229: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor229> mọi người  giúp tôi với nha
<voldemort248> vubuntor229, đọc linux lpi nhá
<vubuntor269> mac dinh la vay -> Document Root /var/www -> It work!..
<voldemort248> lên apache2.org đọc doc
<vubuntor229> tôi cài linux mint , ban đầu thì bắt được wifi nhưng bây giờ chỉ có biểu tượng mạng thôi, không bắt  được nữa
 * _Tux_ change htdocs ?
<vubuntor269> Document Root /home/user1/domain1.com.au/public_html thi no lai ve -> Document Root /var/www
<voldemort248> lên apache.org đọc doc
<vubuntor269> roi vay do ban hieu y minh kg
<vubuntor269> ?
<vubuntor269> con may kia chay binh thuong
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: phiền bạn xem lại thôi
<vubuntor269> 8 cai domain chay cung 1 host
<_Tux_> config sai -> not work
<vubuntor269> ui troi
<vubuntor269> config gi sai?
<vubuntor269> 2 con cai y het
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: paste cái conf của apache lên
<vubuntor269> 1 con chay
<vubuntor269> 1 con kg
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: nói như vậy thì mình chịu
<vubuntor269> uh
<voldemort248> vubuntor229, google mint wifi always disconnect
<_Tux_> (máy nó chạy không sai)
<_Tux_> sai gì là người quản trị
<_Tux_> bạn cho rằng mình đã conf đúng -> mình bó tay
<vubuntor269> :( boi vay moi vao day hoi ban la bi gi de sua chua
 * voldemort248 sờ nắn _Tux_ :))
<vubuntor269> neu minh config sai
<vubuntor269> tai sao con kia chay?
<vubuntor269> ???
<vubuntor269> ma 2 con cai giong nhau khac cai password
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: !paste cái apache conf lên đây
<voldemort248> bị gì thì thông báo lỗi rõ ràng rồi còn gì
<vubuntor269> con nhieu y het
<vubuntor269> uh
<vubuntor269> doi minh xiu
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: xem lại config của apache
<vubuntor269> ban Tux oi lam sao minh post het cai config len day?
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor269> ok cam on
<vubuntor269> doi minh xiu
<vubuntor269> http://paste.ubuntu.com/549470/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor269> roi ban xem giup minh coi tai sao lai bi vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: # Include generic snippets of statements
<_Tux_> Include conf.d/
<_Tux_> # Include the virtual host configurations:
<_Tux_> Include sites-enabled/
<_Tux_> còn mấy cái ở conf.d
<_Tux_> và sites-enabled nữa
 * _Tux_ debian vứt đống config vung vãi khắp nơi lol
<vubuntor269> minh NOOB ma
<vubuntor269> :(
<vubuntor269> nen fai hoc hoi tu cac ban nhieu hon
<vubuntor269> neu ban co bai viet nao hay ve config 1 con server
<RCua> đang nghỉ tết dương lịch :3
<vubuntor269> lam on giup minh
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: server Ubuntu
<_Tux_> hay Debian
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor269> server ubuntu 10.04-1
<_Tux_> .g Perfect Ubuntu Server 10.04
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-ubuntu-10.04-lucid-lynx-ispconfig-3
<bksupybot> Title: The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 10.04 [ISPConfig 3] | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: Try this
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: bạn grep trong đống config
<_Tux_> xem DocumentRoot ở đâu
<_Tux_> check lại xem
<_Tux_> nếu dùng Webmin
<vubuntor269> :)
<_Tux_> thì check lại luôn
<_Tux_> (config không tập trung có cái lợi là rõ ràng, nhưng mà tìm config cũng chết mịa)
<vubuntor269> :D
<vubuntor269> thanks TUX nhieu
<vubuntor269> bai viet config server ubuntu hay wa
<vubuntor269> :D
<vubuntor269> cam on ban lan nua
<vubuntor269> chuc ban va moi nguoi trong room 1 nam moi vui ve va nhieu may man
<_Tux_> vubuntor269: hàng đây thì phải
<_Tux_> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<_Tux_> check lại coi
<_Tux_> Document root là giề
<vubuntor269> de minh coi
<vubuntor269> uh
<vubuntor269> minh vao thay no rong
<vubuntor269> kg co gi trong /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<vubuntor990> co ai cho minh hoi cai
<vubuntor990> 123 alo alo
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor990> tuong ko co ai
<vubuntor990> minh cai U truc tiep len HDD
<vubuntor990> gio minh muon go~ bo U de cai lai Windown thi lam the nao ban
<RCua> bỏ đĩa win vô cài thôi
<vubuntor990> sax
<RCua> cài đè lên
<vubuntor990> no bao Grub lien
<RCua> không
<RCua> cài lại win nó sẽ sửa mbr
 * _Tux_ chẳng thấy báo bao giờ lol
<vubuntor990> vi phan vung cua Ubuntu khac Windown ban a
<RCua> cứ cài đi
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor990> minh vua cai xon g
<vubuntor990> troi a
<RCua> nếu cài win nó sẽ sửa mbr
<vubuntor990> no bao Grub loi
<RCua> cài win kiểu gì? :-\
<vubuntor990> cai moi va ghost cung vay
<vubuntor990> ca 2 thu roai
<RCua> cài mới thấy không sao
<_Tux_> cài mới không báo lỗi gì hết
<_Tux_> còn ghost thì hên xui
<_Tux_> :))
<RCua> vậy thì bạn dùng hiren hay cái gì đó xóa phân vùng ubuntu đi
<vubuntor990> xoa roai
<vubuntor990> the moi so
 * RCua thấy cài mới chả sao :-\
<RCua> windows gì ngộ vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor990: hỏng máy rồi
<_Tux_> đi bảo hành đê
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor990> tui nghi hoang phan vung roai
<_Tux_> ;))
<vubuntor990> hong may ma tui dang chat voi ong day a
<vubuntor990> potay
<_Tux_> vubuntor990: bó tay là phải thôi
<_Tux_> RCua: <- bó tay rồi nè
<RCua> vậy format sạch đi rồi cài thôi
<RCua> hoặc bỏ đĩa win vào
<RCua> fixboot, fixmbr
<RCua> nếu là xp
 * _Tux_ lấy dây trói tay trói chân RCua lại
<RCua> còn win 7 thì dùng cái tool gì ấy, quên tên rồi
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor990> ho ho
<RCua> :-/
<vubuntor990> cai lai win 7 thui
<vubuntor990> co dc ko biet
<vubuntor990> de cai cai da
<RCua> vậy là chưa cài?
<_Tux_> lol
 * _Tux_ gió to quá, đi lấy chăn
<vubuntor990> sax
<vubuntor990> tui cai lai winXp roai
<vubuntor990> chua thu win7
<vubuntor990> troi a
<RCua> vậy thì bỏ đĩa xp vào
<RCua> fixboot
<RCua> fixmbr
<RCua> đấy
<vubuntor990> de thu cai coi
<RCua> nhớ chọn recovery console
<RCua> gõ cái kia vô
 * _Tux_ RCua thông thạo Windows ghê ta
<vubuntor990> recovery console cua ubuntu ma troi
<RCua> lulz
<RCua> vubuntor990: của đĩa win
<RCua> tất nhiên
<vubuntor229> moi nguoi cho hoi
<vubuntor229> win vẫn bắt được wifi còn ubuntu bắt được sau lại ko bắt được nữa
 * _Tux_ thật là vô đối
<_Tux_> vubuntor229: check lại coi
<_Tux_> RCua: help kìa
<RCua> vubuntor229: card wifi của bạn là?
<vubuntor229> tplink
<vubuntor229> may bàn
<RCua> hmm, nó vẫn nhận được mạng nhưng khi chọn kết nối thì
<vubuntor229> ban đầu vào mạng được nhưng bây giơ thi ko
<RCua> đơ ra sao?
<RCua> bạn thử reset cái router coi
<vubuntor229> nó co nhận mạn nhưng ko vào internet
<vubuntor229> chỉ hiện biểu tượng của mạng thôi
<RCua> hmm, okay
<RCua> vậy bạn mở terminal ra
<vubuntor229> kết nối thì ko
<RCua> ping thử ip của router xem?
<vubuntor229> uh
<vubuntor229> nhưng mình đang dùng ơ ưin
<vubuntor229> win
<RCua> ừ hén
<RCua> nói chung mình nghĩ bạn thử reset cai router trước
<vubuntor229> để mình chuyển sang xem đã
<RCua> sau đó nếu vẫn không được
<RCua> thì ping router, nếu được -> ping 8.8.4.4, nếu được -> ping s.vnn.vn
<vubuntor229> ok
<RCua> nếu ping router lỗi -> xem đã đúng kết nối mạng chưa (cái này chắc do driver)
<vubuntor229> thank you
<vubuntor229> mình thủ đã
<RCua> nếu ping router ok, ping 8.8.4.4 lỗi -> chắc nhận sai route
<vubuntor229> nếu vậy thì làm sao
<vubuntor229> cài lại router
<RCua> không
<RCua> nếu cái đầu lỗi thì hơi lằng nhằng
<RCua> nếu ping 8.8.4.4 lỗi thì hơi khác
<RCua> thôi, bạn cứ thử cái kia đi
<vubuntor229> uh
<RCua> rồi quay lại nói với mình
<vubuntor229> thank
<RCua> 2 cái
<RCua> đầu tiên reset router
<RCua> sau đó nếu không được -> ping
<RCua> ợ
<RCua> :|
<vubuntor048> co ai ko
<vubuntor048> cho minh hoi
<n2i|Away> Cấm hỏi! Chỉ được trình bày thắc mắc! :D
 * _Tux_ tát n2i 
 * n2i lủi đi..tủi..
<vubuntor048> kinh nhi
<vubuntor048> may cua toi
<vubuntor048> khi truoc vào mạng bằng usb thu wifi
<vubuntor048> nhưng bây giờ thì ko vào được, mà mỗi khi cắm usb thu vào thì lại đơ máy
<vubuntor048> ubuntu 10
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: lâu lắm mới thấy anh :)
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: :-ss
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: ngay nao cung len
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: em thì ít nên ít thấy anh, mà cái nick của anh khó nhớ quá :)
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: tới mức hông tài nào đọc được khi lost hỏi á :D
<afterlastangel> :p-ss
<afterlastangel> ^:)^
<afterlastangel> người ta online suốt
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: vừa rồi anh ra HN à :)
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: uh
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: cả tháng rồi
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: thấy người ta nói là anh ra đi ăn vịt om sấu, mà xấu quá có gọi em đâu mà bít :)
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: á á công tác PR của ptkhanh|zzz à nha
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: vậy là event đó chưa được tổ chwucs tốt :P
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: nói chuyện đời thường mờ, hong nói mấy cái đó đâu :)
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: thì hôm ăn nhậu á
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: dạ thoi hông em lại bị phạt :)
 * _Tux_ đang tự hỏi xiaomei tay to cỡ nào
<_Tux_> mà tình báo ghê thế
<_Tux_> :))
<afterlastangel> có tay trong rồi
 * xiaomei lạy chúa có hỏi thăm thôi mờ
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: tại vì hồi ở trong đó bít, chứ ra ngoài này đâu bít ai đâu
<afterlastangel> xiaomei: ko ở Bình Dương nữa à
<afterlastangel> :(
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: dạ cũng muốn nhưng mệt  quá em chịu hong có nổi á, hôm lap toi á
<xiaomei> afterlastangel: gọi vô trông thấy nói "có anh Trúc ngoài HN rồi đó, k hỏi lun " bít vậy à
<afterlastangel> ...
<afterlastangel> :P
<xiaomei> _Tux_: sao lại nói tay em to? hong hiểu gì lun á
<_Tux_> xiaomei: tay to theo ý nghĩa "1 tay che trời" ấy :D
<xiaomei> _Tux_: thì nghĩa nào cung vậy, em làm gì đâu :-/
 * _Tux_ tin tức afterlastangel bí mật vậy
<_Tux_> mà xiaomei lắm được, thấm chí cả việc đi ăn lẩu
 * _Tux_ tay to có cỡ
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: mai phải hát tìm lại với đám bạn mà giờ chưa thuộc lời :((
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: hô hô
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: làm gì mà phải hát bài đó
<_Tux_> :))
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: tính hát Chỉ là giấc mơ mà tụi nó nói sến quá =))
<afterlastangel> _Tux_: giao lưu văn nghệ thui =))
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: thế hát Hoa Ban Trắng đi
<xiaomei> _Tux_: nà bít đâu có xiaomei lẫn ở đó nhỉ :)
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: anh Lập đẹp zai
<_Tux_> hát bài đấy hay lắm =))
<afterlastangel> hí hí
<afterlastangel> lâu rồi ko thấy mặt ổng
<_Tux_> xiaomei: <- chưa gặp mặt
 * _Tux_ thế mà xiaomei kêu biết mặt và gặp mình rồi
<_Tux_> xiaomei: <- tên tuổi + all nằm trong hồ sơ đen của xiaomei
 * _Tux_ sợ quá :((
<xiaomei> _Tux_: anh mới có đi tu đã có dấu huyền đâu mà lo :)
 * yen-thao mấy anh tám nghê hen
<xiaomei> _Tux_: nhìn thấy hong dám gặp cũng là biết mặt òi gì :)
<yen-thao> xiaomei, hên xui ai không có chứ anh Tux có thể có đó=))
<_Tux_> xiaomei: hơ
 * _Tux_ còn chẳng nhớ xiaomei mình gặp lúc nào
<yen-thao> xiaomei, anh Tux chuyên đi "xù tè" mà;))
 * _Tux_ bị theo dõi
<xiaomei> yen-thao: anh Tux của #ubuntu-vn ngoan lắm "em" ơi
<yen-thao> xiaomei, toàn tát đạp đánh người mà ngoan gì anh
<xiaomei> yen-thao: nói ngôn ngữ đó thì "anh" chịu, k hỉu gì lun :P
<xiaomei> anh Tux tát yêu đó
<xiaomei> yêu cho vọt, ghét cho chơi mờ :D
<yen-thao> "xù tè" =xu tè
<yen-thao> =>xe tù ý^^
<yen-thao> xiaomei, nói dể hiểu anh Tux tát em sao^^
 * _Tux_ cầm đao, kí giấy cho yen-thao ra đảo chơi vài bữa mừng năm mới
<yen-thao> _Tux_, ác thế
<yen-thao> ra đảo chơi với muỗi à
<xiaomei> yen-thao: mấy anh ở đây hong thích ngon ngữ 9x đâu à nha :)
<yen-thao> ^^
<xiaomei> yen-thao: mấy anh đó "già" roài chị à :D
 * xiaomei sorry vì chót đùa chị yen-thao
<yen-thao> xiaomei, nhiêu tuổi mà kêu yen-thao bằng chị:(
<xiaomei> phải gọi chị hong thất lễ chít
<xiaomei> yen-thao: dạ hum qua mới sang 19
<yen-thao> xiaomei, vậy nãy giờ kêu bằng anh hjhj pó t4y hen 1992 à?
<xiaomei> yen-thao: thì ai bảo chị kêu em bằng anh trên forum kìa :)
<yen-thao> hjhj đâu có biết tưởng mình nhỏ tuổi hất rồi chứ ^^ ai dè mình già dữ vậy
<yen-thao> _Tux_, anh kêu em ra đảo anh có ra chơi cùng em không
 * _Tux_ ra làm giề
<yen-thao> _Tux_, vậy anh ra đó chơi mình ên đi
 * _Tux_ mình chỉ có trách nhiệm kí vào vé ra đảo thôi
<_Tux_> xiaomei: mà em mới có 92 á
<_Tux_> nhầm
<_Tux_> sn 92 á
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<xiaomei> _Tux_: dạ mới có 92 thui, sắp chết roài còn kêu "mới có" :D
<yen-thao> xiaomei, cũng bằng tuổi mềnh thôi sinh tháng mấy mềnh sinh tháng 3
<xiaomei> yen-thao: oh há, vậy năm nhất ĐH ha
<vubuntor569> Vui long giup toi cai dat am thanh 5.1 tren Ubuntu 10.10
<_Tux_> .g multi channel sound ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/8380/5-1-sound-on-encore-enm232-6via
<bksupybot> Title: 10.10 - 5.1 Sound on Encore ENM232-6VIA - Ask Ubuntu - Stack Exchange (at askubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> xiaomei: 92 thì bằng tuổi mấy đứa em họ của anh
<vubuntor569> Dang su dung mobo P5QPL-AM. Bi ket o cai am thanh 5.1 roi ca nha oi. Co ai su dung mobo giong toi khong?
<xiaomei> _Tux_: em học 2 năm 3 lớp lại học cùng khoá 91 nên h vẫn k bít gì á
<yen-thao> xiaomei, uhm
<xiaomei> _Tux_: gọi là học mà vẫn ngu muôn năm :D
 * _Tux_ thất học
 * xiaomei thất học là học 7 ngành hả, bác học òi :D
<n2i> bác học = bỏ học :D
<geminious> dà húúúúúú ù u!
 * _Tux_ nhét gạch vào mồm geminious 
<xiaomei> _Tux_: anh nói vậy mất điểm với yen-thao quá à :)
<_Tux_> xiaomei: có làm sao đâu em :D
<geminious> mình bị nhét giẻ vào mồm :((
<geminious> bắt cóc trẻ em
<geminious> cứu
<geminious> help me
 * _Tux_ lấy gạch đập cho geminious im hẳn
<n2i> geminious: kêu thế không ai quan tâm đâu
<geminious> có em chân dài bị phang gạch kìa
<n2i> phải kêu là...h!ê'p /me! :D
<ducgiang_8888> lại spam trên đây òi
<geminious> các anh ra cứu đi
<ducgiang_8888> sang kia dê
<n2i> ô, sr! lại nhầm!
<ducgiang_8888> geminious: tưởng bồ là boy?
<geminious> ducgiang_8888:  boy mà ><
<geminious> ducgiang_8888:  sr nhầm channel :">
<vubuntor291> có ai ko
<ducgiang_8888> 26 người đang online!
<ducgiang_8888> đủ cho bạn gọi chưa?
<ducgiang_8888> :-D
<vubuntor291> :D
<vubuntor291> trong ubuntu mà đứng máy thì mình làm sao
<n2i> máy nào chả đứng! :D
<vubuntor291> như trong win thì bấm ctrl +alt+del
<vubuntor291> ko
<ducgiang_8888> yen-thao: sang kia chém gió với anh em đê
<vubuntor291> ý là ứng dụng nó đứng mà mún thoát kìa
<n2i> đứng tất cả hay là đứng một chú thôi?
<ducgiang_8888> vubuntor291: thử nhấn alt+f2 sau đó gõ shutdow xem
<ducgiang_8888> chả nhớ lắm
<ducgiang_8888> đang bên win
<t8ax> dễ lắm
<t8ax> rút dây điện ra
 * xiaomei bỏ quen máy từ bao h :(
<t8ax> Win hay U hay Mac cũng vậy
<xiaomei> bye cả nhà
<n2i> không nên!
<vubuntor291> tắt bằng điện thì nói làm gì
<n2i> ai lại đi tắt máy
<vubuntor291> đúng
<n2i> bên U mà làm thế thì mang tiếng U quá!
<vubuntor291> đứng tất cả
<t8ax> vậy có 1 tuyệt chiêu
<vubuntor291> nhưng chuột vẫn chạy đc
<t8ax> đem máy vô ngâm nước
<n2i> vubuntor291: thế thì quá ổn
<n2i> cứ tắt nó thôi
<vubuntor291> sao
<vubuntor291> tắt thế nào
<n2i> nhấp nhấp đến bao giờ nó đen thui
<vubuntor291> ko đc
<n2i> có dialog hiện lên đòi quit là được
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor291> nhấp cái gì
<n2i> không thì vào system monitor rồi tìm tên nó chọn kill
<vubuntor291> ko vào đc gì hết
<n2i> nhấp nút quit trên border ấy
<n2i> chỉ có chuột chạy thôi à?
<n2i> CPU có rú không?
<vubuntor291> mình chưa thử alt f2 nhưng chuột di chuyển đc còn ko bấm đc gì
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> thế thì ctrl+atl+f[1-6]
<vubuntor291> là mấy
<vubuntor291> 1 tới 6 lun ah
<geminious> bấm Ctrl Alt Del là nó ra chỗ shut down restart logout các kiểu đấy
<t8ax> ấn thử từng cái 1
<t8ax> cái nào ra màn hình đen thui
<geminious> xong dùng bàn phím mà chọn lên chọn xuôgns
<t8ax> thì là cái đó :)
<geminious> U thỉnh thoảng bị die chuột thế đó
<t8ax> geminious, hình như lúc treo máy ấn Ctrl Alt Del ra bảng shutdown, nhưng click chuột vô tác dụng
<n2i> [1-6] = 1 -> 6, cái nào cũng được
<vubuntor291> ctrl alt del ko đc
<geminious> t8ax:  chuột thì chịu nhg bàn phím vẫn chạy
<n2i> bấm xong cái kia muốn restart thì bấm ctrl+alt+del
<vubuntor291> thế là hình như bàn phím ko chạy
<n2i> còn không thì login vào rồi lôi top | htop ra mà giết chú nào làm máy đơ
<n2i> xong, 3'
<vubuntor328> anh ơi cho em hỏi cách cài opendns để vào facebook
<vubuntor291> top htopp là gì thế
<n2i> top là top
<n2i> htop là...cài vào sẽ biết :D
<vubuntor291> :D
<vubuntor291> cái đó phải cài nữa ah
<vubuntor328> thì thay đổi ở máy k đc
<t8ax> n2i có cái skill dns đâu
<t8ax> share
<n2i> lol
<n2i> bây giờ các isp có chơi được kiểu đó nữa đâu
<n2i> nhưng mà chờ tí
<vubuntor328> thế cái skill dns là cái j à?
<n2i> vubuntor328: http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/3397/changedns.png
<n2i> old version!
<n2i> Chưa upgrade hoặc có thể là không upgrade! :D
<vubuntor328> ôh
<vubuntor328> em đổi cái này rùi mà
<vubuntor328> nhưng vẫn k vào đc
<n2i> (chưa có kế hoạch phát triển | debug tiếp)
<vubuntor328> anh check hàng bên đấy chưa à?
<n2i> đó
<t8ax> đổi hosts đê
<n2i> bây giờ mấy ông có trò khác rồi thì phải
<t8ax> dùng GG dns + đổi hosts
<n2i> đổi host
<t8ax> là vô đc :)
<n2i> đổi dns khác thử coi
<n2i> (nhìn cái hình mình vừa post mà chóng mặt)
<n2i> không khoái cái vụ phây búc lắm, nên cũng chẳng quan tâm nữa
<n2i> cấm từng chứ cấm nữa cung...kệ bây :D
<vubuntor291> cho hỏi cài cái beryl thế nào vậy
<_Tux_> vubuntor291: cài làm gì
<_Tux_> cho mất công
<vubuntor291> saoo lại mất công
<vubuntor291> ko phải cái đó để thêm đẹp ah
<vubuntor291> mà sao laptop mình cài cái compiz ko nhìu hiệu ứng bằng desktop thằng bạn nhỉ
<vubuntor328> cái dns thay đổi như cái hình vừa gửi k đc đâu anh ơi
<n2i> :D
<n2i> compiz là vô đối òi
<t8ax> vubuntor328, đổi hosts
<_Tux_> vubuntor291: Beryl gì ?
<_Tux_> bạn đọc được nó ở đâu
<_Tux_> và bao giờ
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor291> thì thấy cài mấy cái dock và beryl đó
<vubuntor291> thấy đẹp đẹp
<n2i> vubuntor328: đổi host đi
 * _Tux_ từ năm 2007 đã gần như không còn beryl nữa
<t8ax> làm đẹp ;;)
<n2i> ai bảo đẹp đẹp?
<vubuntor291> sao nữa
<vubuntor291> thế cài cái kiba dock thế nào
<n2i> phải nói là ...rất đẹp
<t8ax> kiba dock :o
<n2i> hà hà
<vubuntor291> :))
<vubuntor291> mà mình cài cái show mouse bị lỗi sao ấy
<t8ax> http://fc05.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2011/002/a/8/new_year_desk_by_t8ax-d3687t5.png desk của hôm nay :)
<vubuntor291> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i7v_5CLOkMQ&feature=related
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Kiba-Dock running on Beryl AIGLX Kubuntu (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor291> cái dock đó với cái thu nhỏ lửa cháy làm thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor291: beryl xưa rồi
<n2i> t8ax: đồ ba phải!
<vubuntor291> uh
<_Tux_> giờ còn phát triển nữa đâu
<n2i> Đổi xoành xoạch :D
<_Tux_> nó merge với compiz thành compiz-fusion rồi
<_Tux_> !compiz
<n2i> uhm
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<vubuntor291> uh
<n2i> compiz đi anh em!
<_Tux_> mà compiz thì Ubuntu cài mặc định rồi
<_Tux_> cài làm chi cho mất công
<vubuntor291> thế cái dock với cái hiệu ứng thu nhỏ trong clip đó làm thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor291: tá»± xá»­
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor474> moi nguoi cho to hoi
<vubuntor291> ẹc
<vubuntor474> compiz ko chay duoc trong vmware 6.5 ah
<vubuntor291> ko bày đc ah
<vubuntor474> :(
<n2i> sao hôm nay không kéo thả được ta?
<n2i> vubuntor474: chắc được
<n2i> nhưng đã chạy máy ảo rồi còn cõng compiz!
<n2i> ốm máy đó
<vubuntor474> may to thi duoc
<vubuntor474> nhung ma to bat effect ko dc
<vubuntor474> :(
<n2i> vubuntor328: cứ compiz mà táng
<vubuntor474> con ATI HD5700 co ho tro conpiz ko cau
<vubuntor474> :(
<n2i> + thời gian vọc!
<vubuntor474> voc mai ko chay moi buon :((
<n2i> không tự đến đâu! không phải cài xong là có đâu
<n2i> vubuntor474: đi hỏi cái vm ấy, hỏi gì compiz
<vubuntor474> ma bt la van chay dung ko cau
<vubuntor474> de to biet ma con xem lai cai vmware
<n2i> bình thường, nghĩa là máy thật ấy
<n2i> còn vm thì chưa bao giờ xài
<vubuntor474> may that thi noi lam gi :D
<n2i> (không chú ý trong virtualbox có compiz hay ko)
<n2i> Æ¡
<n2i> thế bồ định xài máy ảo suốt á? xài máy ảo để conpiz?
<n2i> vậy xài knoppix đi!
<vubuntor474> ko to test thoi
<vubuntor474> tai dang hoc ve ubuntu ay ma
<n2i> bật lên là có compiz luôn
<n2i> ò ò..
<n2i> học về ubuntu thì xài compiz làm gì? :D
<vubuntor474> mo` =))
<vubuntor474> giao trinh NIIT day redhat
<vubuntor474> thay thi di day ubuntu
<vubuntor474> day veo veo 4 cuon sach ma co 1 thang ruoi xong mat
<vubuntor474> cha biet veo gi
<vubuntor474> toan di mo ebook T_T
<n2i> học NIIT á?
<n2i> Sang quá! (không thỉnh)
<vubuntor474> hoc nhieu ma ngu anh ah` T_T
 * n2i tủi...
<n2i> học cái trường..cùi...nghe mỗi cái tên NIIT...chưa biết mặt..
<_Tux_> Linux nào chẳng na ná nhau
<_Tux_> khác mấy đâu
<_Tux_> hiểu rồi thì ubuntu hay RH cũng thế
<vubuntor474> anh co cai ebook nao huong dan su dung ubunter server ko a.
<vubuntor474> em tim tren mang mai ko ra
<vubuntor474> anh co mong anh giup do a.
<vubuntor474> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor474: :))
 * _Tux_ lấy sách vê cũng có đọc đâu
<vubuntor474> sach nao a.
<n2i> _Tux_: yep!
<_Tux_> vubuntor474: google thiếu gì
<_Tux_> lol
<yen-thao> _Tux_, anh tối ngày cười hả họng hoài hen thấy người ta out là vậy
 * _Tux_ liên quan gì đến mình
<_Tux_> ở đây để đuổi người mà :))
<afterlastangel> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1550296922358&set=a.1211207365331.2030542.1383173022&ref=nf
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> Khoan
<afterlastangel> cái chiếc
<afterlastangel> chụp hình
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> :-s
<_Tux_> yen-thao: em mà of là ai vui đó :))
<afterlastangel> nhầm khung
<afterlastangel> chsit
<_Tux_> afterlastangel: ;))
 * _Tux_ ra là afterlastangel đang chat với gái
<_Tux_> nhầm khung =))
<afterlastangel> gõ nhanh quá
<afterlastangel> ko kịp đọc
<_Tux_> Tracy Ủn Ỉn :))
<yen-thao> _Tux_, " em mà of là ai vui đó :))" hẻm hiểu
<yen-thao> em đang học thơ
<yen-thao> nên lâu lâu lướt vô đây thấy anh đuổi người à^^
 * _Tux_ đuổi từ lâu lắm rồi
<_Tux_> giờ mới thấy là muộn quá rồi
<yen-thao> hix không hiểu sao VN chặn facebook nhỉ
<_Tux_> yen-thao: nãy nói "em out là anh lại được cười"
<yen-thao> muốn vô facebook mà đi lòng vòng buồn quá
<yen-thao> _Tux_, vậy anh cười đi em out
 * _Tux_ đang đợi
<_Tux_> khá»­a khá»­a khá»­a
<vubuntor102> vui lòng giúp em việc này được không
<vubuntor102> về việc graphic trong ubuntu 10.10
<C4NoC> sao?
<vubuntor102> may em dùng có card Nvidia 310M và 1 cái card onboard intel
<vubuntor102> lúc mới cài vào thì intel nó nhận và chạy rất tốt
<C4NoC> :-/
<RCua> lại asus hả?
<C4NoC> rồi sao?
<vubuntor102> dĩ hiên là Nvidia không hoạt động
<C4NoC> laptop?
<vubuntor102> nhưng em chấp nhận
<vubuntor102> vâng laptop
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: ra hàng bảo nó tháo cái VGA ra
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor102> sau này em chuyển sang chế độ tiết kiệm pin nó disable effect đi
<RCua> :|
<vubuntor102> nó nhận ra nvidia và cài drive
<RCua> từ từ, máy tính asus?
<vubuntor102> mặt dù đã cancel rồi nhưng không hiểu sao lần khởi động tiếp theo em lại nhìn thấy drive nàm8 trong máy
<vubuntor102> giờ thì có GUI nhưng effect không cho enable
<vubuntor102> làm cách nào enable cái effect lên vậy
<RCua> hmm, đừng dùng cai nvidia thì tốt hơn
<vubuntor102> biết thế
<vubuntor102> nhưng mà nó tự động cài vào
<vubuntor102> em can thiệp mà không kịp thôi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> cài driver hở
<RCua> chuyển sang dùng hẳn intel?
<C4NoC> nvidia?
<C4NoC> hờ hờ
<vubuntor102> bây giờ làm sao disable cái Nvidia đi
<C4NoC> cài sao quên roài
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor102> dùng sang lại cái intel
<RCua> chắc chỉnh trong bios?
<vubuntor102> ok vậy để restart lại vào bios xem
<vubuntor693> cho hoi cach giam do sang man hinh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor693: bấm nút giảm độ sáng
 * _Tux_ toàn làm thế :D
<vubuntor777> vào bios rồi
<vubuntor777> nhưng không có cái nào chỉnh graphic cả
<vubuntor777> khi em bật cái Nvidia Xserver setting nó hiện thông báo: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<vubuntor777> đã thử sudo nvidia-xconfig rồi
<RCua> ừm
<vubuntor777> nó ra thế này
<RCua> vậy là đang dùng card intel
<RCua> lsof | grep i810
<vubuntor777> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.  New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<RCua> lộn
<RCua> lsmod | grep i810
<RCua> xem có ra gì không
<vubuntor777> không ra gì cả
<RCua> hmm
<RCua> lsmod | grep nvidia
<vubuntor777> lsmod | grep i810
<vubuntor777> có hiện
<vubuntor777> nvidia               9329739  0  agpgart                32011  3 nvidia,drm,intel_agp
<RCua> hmmm
<vubuntor833> Mình mới cái ubuntu cho cái netbook samsung N150, nhưng card WWAN 3G Gobi 2000 không nhận được, các bạn có thể giúp mình cài driver cho thiết bị này không? Cám ơn nhiều
<RCua> vậy đang load module nvidia rồi
<vubuntor777> nó tô đỏ nvidia
<RCua> vubuntor777: thử restart lại xem
<RCua> .g ubuntu gobi 2000 3g
<bkphenny> RCua: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554099
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 71) (dups: 4) (heat: 403)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #554099 in linux (Ubuntu): “Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken” (at bugs.launchpad.net)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 554099 in linux-backports-modules-2.6.32 (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 9 other projects) "Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken (affects: 71) (dups: 4) (heat: 403)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/554099
<bksupybot> Title: Bug #554099 in linux (Ubuntu): “Qualcomm Gobi 2000 3G (gobi_loader/qcserial) broken” (at launchpad.net)
<RCua> vubuntor777: gõ thử sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules
<vubuntor777> ok restart ngay
<RCua> nhầm
<RCua> vubuntor833: gõ thử sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules
<RCua> vubuntor833: rồi restart máy
<vubuntor667> cho hỏi vào facebook trong ubuntu bằng cách nào nhỉ
<vubuntor667> opendns bị chặn mất rùi
<RCua> giờ hình như cái nào chả chặn
<vubuntor667> thế k còn cáh nào khác à?
<vubuntor667> :(
<vubuntor632> khi khởi động lại nó không chạy
<RCua> cái chi không chạy?
<vubuntor632> nó chớp ngay chỗ check battery                        [OK]
<vubuntor632> rồi nháy luôn
<RCua> hmm
<RCua> vậy là chập cheng rồi ta
<RCua> okay
<vubuntor632> đứng suôt chỗ đi
<RCua> khởi động lại máy, chọn cái recovery
<vubuntor833> không được rồi bạn ơi, mình gõ theo dòng lệnh thì nó báo là "E: unable to locate package linux-backports-modules"
<RCua> sau 1 lúc nó sẽ có mấy lựa chọn
<vubuntor632> em phải vào bằng chế độ recovery này
<RCua> chọn cái nào là x server config gì đó ấy
<RCua> z
<RCua> zj3t3mju: tick cái backport repo ở chỗ nào? (:|
<RCua> zj3t3mju: chỉ hộ với :D
 * zj3t3mju xỉn òi
<zj3t3mju> ko bít gì
<RCua> (:|
<RCua> thế ai đó đang ubuntu chỉ hộ cái
<zj3t3mju> _Tux_:
<vubuntor833> giúp mình cái Gobi 2000 với, cám ơn nhiều :)
<_Tux_> zj3t3mju: ?
<RCua> enable cái repo backport rồi cài cái kia là được, nhưng chả biết chỉnh software source trong ubuntu mơi ở đâu
<RCua> để bật máy ảo lên coi
<RCua> vubuntor833: bạn thử vào system -> admin -> software source
<RCua> có mục đó không?
<vubuntor833> không có mục đó bạn ơi
<RCua> hmm
<_Tux_> RCua: hehe
<RCua> C4NoC: ubuntu 10.10 nó vứt cái software source ở đâu?
<_Tux_> vubuntor833: Ubutnu Software Center -> Edit -> Software Sources
<RCua> nhớ đâu đó trong software center thì phải
<RCua> vubuntor833: rồi vào trong đó, sang tab update, tích cái có chữ backport, close, chọn reload, gõ lại cái dòng sudo ở trên
<RCua> sao òi? :-\
<vubuntor178> cho mình hỏi cách vào facebook bằng ubuntu10.10 mọi người ơi
<n2i> lol
<n2i> mấy hôm nay vubuntor vào hỏi phây búc ghê nhẩy
<vubuntor178> thì tại đang dùng tự nhiên bị chặn mấy hum rùi
<vubuntor178> ức chế quá
<vubuntor178> :(
<vubuntor833> chọn reload ở đâu vậy bạn ?
<vubuntor178> help me
<vubuntor178> tks
<n2i> vubuntor833: reload?
<RCua> vubuntor833: tự nó sẽ có reload?
<RCua> vubuntor833: không thì thế này
<n2i> kiểu refresh bên win ấy á?
<vubuntor833> à :D
<RCua> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules
<n2i> như RCua vừa nói đó
<RCua> thá»­ xem
<n2i> nó tự reload
<n2i> thậm chí reload rất tốt!
<vubuntor833> không được luôn bạn ơi
<vubuntor833> nó báo fail quá trời luôn
<RCua> không
<RCua> fail là bình thường
<RCua> cứ tiếp đi
<vubuntor833> và dòng cuối cùng vẫn là câu hồi nãy
<RCua> hmm
<vubuntor833> E: unable to locate linux....
<RCua> .g linux-backports-modules
<bkphenny> RCua: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684839
<bksupybot> Title: linux-backports-modules or just ALSA 1.0.15 for gutsy? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<RCua> à
<RCua> đúng, phải cài theo version
<vubuntor833> mình gõ y chang lệnh của bạn đó
<RCua> bạn gõ uname -a
<RCua> cho mình kết quả
<vubuntor833> linux ubuntu 2.6.35-24-generic
<RCua> okay
<RCua> thử gõ cái này
<RCua> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.35-24-generic
<RCua> nếu được thì restart máy coi
<vubuntor833> không được luôn bạn ơi :D
<RCua> okay
<RCua> thua
<RCua> sudo apt-get upgrade
<RCua> thử cái đó coi xem nó có kéo backport vào không
<vubuntor833> lần này có thêm câu: "couldn find any package by regex 'linux-backports-modules-2.6.35-24-generic'
<RCua> .g ubuntu linux-backports-modules
<bkphenny> RCua: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic in hardy (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<RCua> !find linux-backports-modules
<ubot2> RCua: Found: linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-headers-maverick-generic (and 9 others)
<vubuntor883> Hi
<vubuntor883> mình là 833 hồi nãy
<vubuntor883> giúp mình cái gobi 2000 với
<vubuntor883> À có cái này, mình cài bản netbook thì nó nhận ra cái gobi nhưng giờ cài bản desktop thì nó không nhận ra, mặc dù là cùng phiên bản 10.10
<vubuntor883> không hiểu, ai biết giúp mình cái này với, mình mới sử dụng ubuntu thôi :)
<vubuntor883> không ai giúp mình hết vậy :((
<vubuntor454> go tieng viet trong ubuntu the nao nhi
<_Tux_> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<_Tux_> Làm theo hướng dẫn
<vubuntor454> chua dc ban ah
<vubuntor454> minh vo language support chon rui
<vubuntor454> ma vo preferen ko co
<vubuntor454> aloooooooooooooo
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: preferences nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor454: ngươi ta bảo rồi
<_Tux_> menu không có thì dùng Alt+F2 rồi còn gì
<vubuntor454> rui
<vubuntor454> xong no bao Keyboard input method has not beem started
<vubuntor454> bam cho no chay rui ma ko thay chay
<vubuntor563> truongae
<vubuntor563> usermode change: truonglam
<vubuntor857> aloo
<vubuntor857> ai giúp mình cái wifi với
<n2i> wifi là cái chi chi zề? :-/
<vubuntor857> máy mình không kết nối đc wifi
<vubuntor857> không biết tại sao
<vubuntor857> :(
<vubuntor857> Hp Probook 4420s
<vubuntor857> giúp mình với
<t8ax> wife là vợ, wifi là em vợ
<vubuntor857> ?
<vubuntor857> chỉ mình với
<vubuntor857> làm sao để kết nối wifi bây giờ?
<vubuntor857> t8ax: bạn ơi
<t8ax> n2i <-- hỏi bạn này đê
 * t8ax chưa vợ con
<vubuntor857> !
<vubuntor857> n2i: bạn n2i ơi
<n2i> vợ /me em còn nhỏ! :D
<vubuntor857> giúp mình với
<vubuntor857> :(
<n2i> bạn cứ trình bày
<n2i> có gì mọi người sẽ giúp
<vubuntor857> mình không kết nối đc wifi'
<n2i> mạng dây vô bình thường?
<vubuntor857> uh
<n2i> nút wifi đã bật?
<vubuntor857> thì đang vào mang đây thôi
<n2i> có dò được sóng wifi không?
<vubuntor857> click chuột phải vào biểu tượng mạng thấy wifi đã enable
<vubuntor857> không bắt đc sóng wifi
<vubuntor857> không dò thấy bạn f
<n2i> chắc chắn chỗ đó có wifi?
<vubuntor857> ừ
<n2i> card loại nào?
<vubuntor857> máy khác vẫn bắt sóng bình thường
<vubuntor857> không biết
<vubuntor857> :D
<vubuntor857> mình mới mua máy
<vubuntor857> Hp probook 4420s
<n2i> Các mods!
<vubuntor857> ?
<vubuntor857> không hiểu
<vubuntor857> :(
<n2i> bây giờ không biết loại card nào thì ...ốm
<vubuntor857> làm sao để biết ?
<vubuntor857> bạn chỉ mình với
<n2i> từ từ...khoản này
<n2i> !ur
<ubot2> Factoid 'ur' not found
<vubuntor857> ?
<n2i> vào System/Admin/Hardware Drivers xem nó có cần driver không?
<vubuntor857> không thấy gì
<vubuntor857> :D
<vubuntor857> mà mình tạo mạng cũng không kết nối đc ý
<vubuntor857> nó bảo là wireless network disconnect
<vubuntor857> :(
<vubuntor053> alo
<vubuntor053> cái vụ wifi
<vubuntor053> mình bị mất mạng
<vubuntor053> ^^
<vubuntor053> giúp mình tiếp đi bạn n2i ơi
<vubuntor053> n2i: bạn ơi
<vubuntor384> hi moi nguoi
<vubuntor384> Tux oi
 * _Tux_ có người gọi tên mình ...
<vubuntor384> :)
<vubuntor384> ban cho minh hoi
<vubuntor384> minh bi loi
<vubuntor384> mysql.so
<vubuntor384> gio fai lam sao?
<vubuntor384> minh da bo dau # truoc mysql.so
<vubuntor384> khi minh vao web
<vubuntor384> web server, thi may tinh goi thu den root
<vubuntor384> bao loi mysql.so
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là sao ta
<C4NoC> làm gì mà mysql.so ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor384: đúng thấy đúng bệnh rồi kìa
<Lokiheero> là sao ta
<_Tux_> C4NoC: <- sys assmin hạng nặng
<Lokiheero> mình cũng chẳng biết :-/
<vubuntor384> :)
<C4NoC> mềnh cũng chẳng biết
<vubuntor384> gio sao ta?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor384> hinh nhu la chua co fix duoc
<vubuntor384> cho fien ban 10.10 thi fai
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> hok hỉu
<C4NoC> làm gì mà bị vậy?
<vubuntor384> uhm minh vao web
<vubuntor384> minh dung 1 may tinh khac
<vubuntor384> vao trang web cua no sau do thi no goi mail vao root
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor384> thong bao la bi loi mysql.so
<vubuntor791> mình cần giúp đỡ cài driver cho qualcomm gobi 2000, giúp mình với
<C4NoC> ...
<C4NoC> là cái gì?
<C4NoC> vubuntor384: mô tả chi tiết xem, nãy h hok hiểu gì hết
<vubuntor384> cac ban cho minh hoi 1 cau thoi, :D ubuntu 10.04-1 va 10.10 server ban nao tot?
<vubuntor384> :D
 * _Tux_ lởm như nhau :P
<vubuntor384> :P
<vubuntor384> neu la ban thi ban xai cai nao Tux?
<vubuntor384> 10.10 ???
 * _Tux_ Debian, CentOS mà chiến
<vubuntor384> centos ?
<_Tux_> ờ
<vubuntor791> giúp mình cái gobi 2000 đi các bạn ơi :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor791: Gobi 2000 ?
<vubuntor791> đúng rồi bạn :)
 * _Tux_ ếu biết nó là cái gì :(
<vubuntor791> qualcomm gobi 2000 3G WWAN
<vubuntor791> cái này là thiết bị 3G gắn trong của máy netbook samsung n150 đó bạn
<vubuntor791> ko ai biết cái này à?
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<vubuntor791> ai biết giúp dùm mình, cám ơn nhiều
<vubuntor952> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor952> giup minh voi
<vubuntor952> minh vua cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor952> sau khivao zing thi khong xem nhac duoc ,no cu hien man hinh mau xanh
<vubuntor952> help me
<C4NoC> màu xanh?
<C4NoC> cài flash chưa?
<vubuntor952> ok
<vubuntor952> cai swf
<vubuntor952> roi khong duoc
<vubuntor952> co ai do khong ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: không
 * _Tux_ cài đúng flash là nghe được -> end !
<vubuntor952> thu da
<vubuntor952> cai roi
<vubuntor952> khong xem duoc ban oi
<vubuntor952> vao ubuntu soft ware center
<vubuntor952> cai roi
<vubuntor952> khong duoc
<vubuntor952>  minh chi moi dung
 * _Tux_ cài đúng flash-nonfree chưa ?
<_Tux_> + gỡ hết đống flash khác
<vubuntor952> ok
<vubuntor952> thu nha
<vubuntor952> dang chay
<vubuntor952> vd minh dung office trong ubuntu luu van ban ,sau do mo office 2003 lieu co doc duoc khong vay ban  ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor952: được
<vubuntor562> ok
<vubuntor562> minh hay cai phan mem moi bang muc get software center
<vubuntor562> co cach nao khac khong ?
<vubuntor562> ?
<vubuntor562> giup di
<vubuntor562> hj
<t8ax> down file deb
<t8ax> cài = synaptic
<vubuntor562> ?
<t8ax> rồi mấy file xxx xxy xyz nữa
<vubuntor562> cu the hon duoc khong ban ?
<t8ax> g. ubuntu tweak
<t8ax> .g ubuntu tweak
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Tweak - Let's rock with Ubuntu (at ubuntu-tweak.com)
<t8ax> vd như cái đó, down về nó là 1 file cài đặt .deb
<t8ax> nhấp đôi chuột là cài :D
<vubuntor562> file DEB la file cai dat giong exe ha ban ?
<_Tux_> không giống lắm
<t8ax> về tính chất thì ko giống
<t8ax> còn cơ bản cũng k giống =))
<vubuntor562> uk
<vubuntor562> roi sao nua
<t8ax> đấy là file .deb để cài đặt, 1 vd để cài đặt chương trình ko cần dùng Ubuntu Software Center
<t8ax> tiếp theo là synaptic
<t8ax> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vào link đó đọc
<t8ax> :)
<vubuntor562> uk
<vubuntor448> chao ban
<vubuntor448> giup minh voi
<vubuntor448> minh vao terminal
<vubuntor448> go lenh
<vubuntor448> nhung go pass nhu the nao cho dung
<vubuntor448> minh xuong dong la khong duoc ha ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor448: gõ đúng pass rồi enter là ok
<vubuntor448> khong hien pass nen minh khong enter
<vubuntor448> sudo apt-get install -f
<vubuntor448> minh vao go lenh nay
<vubuntor448> sau do hoi pass
<vubuntor448> nhung ma minh go lai khong hien pass
<t8ax> nó ko hiện đâu
<t8ax> cứ gõ đúng pass
<t8ax> rồi enter
<t8ax> là đc
<vubuntor448> uk
<vubuntor448> uk
<vubuntor448> dung office trong ubuntu roi luu ra file sau do dung office 2003 mo duoc khong  ?
<t8ax> hên xui
<vubuntor448> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor448: bác nà vui tính nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> (hỏi câu thứ 2 rồi, chưa kể còn clone nick !)
<vubuntor448> hj
<vubuntor448> bb
<n2i> .g Boot an ISO via Grub2
<bkphenny> n2i: http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2009/05/25/boot-an-iso-via-grub2/
<vubuntor827> hello
<vubuntor827> help me please
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-26
<vubuntor623> may tinh toi khong nghe duoc nhac Mp3
<Stanley00> !ure
<vubuntor623> Ubuntu bao thieu Codec
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor623> xin cam on
<Stanley00> np ;)
<vubuntor623> toi co gang thu xem
<vubuntor623> noi chung , toi rat thich Linux , dac biet la Ubuntu
<vubuntor623> toi la lap trinh vien JAVA chuyen nghiep
<vubuntor623> \J2ME , J2SE
<vubuntor623> nhung toi khong hieu gi ve quy trinh cai dat va dong lenh
<vubuntor623> toi co vao go dong lenh y chang . Nhung He dieu hanh bao la : not found ...
<vubuntor623> khong the nao nghe nhac , xem phim duoc
<vubuntor623> synaptic la gi ?
<vubuntor623> Xin duoc huong dan chi tiet
<Stanley00> hmm, bạn mở Ubuntu Software Center lên, gõ cái restric kia vào
<Stanley00> rồi làm thôi
<vubuntor623> May cua minh khong  co muc : Software Cnter
<Stanley00> vậy bạn dùng ubuntu bản nào thế?
<vubuntor623> 9.04
<vubuntor623> minh cai bang Wubin
<vubuntor623> de chay thi nghiem , truoc khi Format may de cai Chinh thuc
<Stanley00> vậy thì phải có synaptic... nhưng bản đó không còn được hỗ trợ nữa rồi bạn à
<Stanley00> bạn nên chuyển sang 10.04 hoặc 11.10
<vubuntor623> ah
<vubuntor623> o ban 10.04 hoac 11.10 co the cai bang Wubin ?
<vubuntor623> de chay thi nghiem truoc
<Stanley00> được hết bạn à
<vubuntor623> xin cho hoi them
<vubuntor623> minh se cai JDK a Netbeans de lap trinh JAVA toc do e toi uu hon ten Windows phai ko
<vubuntor623> 'cause : tren win lam J2me va Android kha cham
<vubuntor623> Toi rat thich Linux
<Stanley00> bên này hình như cũng chả khá hơn bao nhiêu cả bạn bạn à
<vubuntor623> ok
<vubuntor623> minh muon gia nhap Hoi Ubuntu thi lam the nao
<vubuntor623> Java la ngon ngu chuyen nghiep cua toi
<vubuntor623> toi muon dong gop
<Stanley00> hội Ubuntu? hội đó ở đâu thế?
<vubuntor623> cu4ng giong nhu Ban vay do
<vubuntor623> lam viec cho cong dong UBUNTU
<Stanley00> à, thì bạn cứ đăng ký nick trên forum, và đăng ký cái nick trên irc.freenode.net nữa là OK thôi
<Stanley00> chỗ bạn đang chat gọi là IRC, của freenode.net...
<vubuntor623> thanks
<Stanley00> vubuntor623: chào mừng bạn đến với Ubuntu! ;)
<vubuntor623> hien toi dang xai Ubuntu va duyet web de chat voi cac ban day
<Stanley00> vubuntor623: à, nếu muốn tham gia trợ giúp trên này, bạn nên dùng một irc client như empathy, pidgin, hoặc xchat cho tiện nha
<vubuntor623> nhung phai hoc moi biet duoc , dac biet la cac Dong lenh
<vubuntor623> toi co the hoc o dau
<vubuntor623> ebook noi ngan gon qua
<Stanley00> hầu như nhu cầu bình thường bây giờ đều có GUI cả. nếu bạn không có ý định theo hướng sysadmin thì cũng không cần phải học quá nhiều lệnh đâu
<Stanley00> các lệnh quan trọng nhất có lẽ nên học là lệnh "man", "info" và "apropos" hoặc "man -k"
<vubuntor623> yes
<Stanley00> bạn biết các lệnh trên chứ?
<vubuntor623> cai vuong mac quan trong khi tiep can Ubuntu la : cac chuong trinh khi an xuong thanh Tarksbar thi nam o dau
<vubuntor623> minh khong thay d mo len lai
<vubuntor623> phai nhan ALT + TAB
<vubuntor623> bat tien
<vubuntor623> thay co 1 so ban MOD lai : no nam ben trai
<Stanley00> mặc định nó sẽ nằm ở thanh panel dưới cùng (theo như phiên bản bạn đang dùng),
<Stanley00> nếu nó không có, bạn nhấp phải vô panel, chọn add to panel, windows list thì phải
<Stanley00> lâu rồi không dùng nên mình cũng không nhớ nữa
<vubuntor623> vay gio minh dung ban 11.0 la ok phai ko
<vubuntor623> may cua minh LaPTOP : Pentum Code solo 1.8GHZ 2GB Ram
<vubuntor623> chay duoc khong
<Stanley00> uhm, có lẽ là vậy... ít nhất thì cũng không nên dùng 9.04
<Stanley00> máy bạn có card đồ họa rời không?
<vubuntor623> ko
<Stanley00> hmm, vậy chắc cũng không sao, nó sẽ chuyển qua unity 2D.
<vubuntor623> Acer 3680
<Stanley00> chắc là sẽ OK thôi... nếu bạn thấy chạy không ổn có thể đổi sang lubuntu.
<vubuntor623> Lubuntu giao dien mau xanh xau lam
<vubuntor623> minh cai vao may ban , chay cham
<vubuntor623> ban 9.04 nay chay rat ok
<vubuntor623> thanks ban nhieu nhe
<Stanley00> xấu thì có thể cấu hình lại cho nó đẹp lên mà ;)
<vubuntor623> de minh down ban 10.xx ve chay thu xem
<vubuntor623> ah Vay ah
<vubuntor623> minh ko ranh lam
<Stanley00> 10 thì nên dùng bản 10.04 nha bạn, bản LTS để còn được hỗ trợ, chứ bản 10.10 hình như cũng sắp hết hạn rồi.
<vubuntor623> ok
<vubuntor623> 10.04 -- LTS
<vubuntor623> Xin cam on va chao tat ca cac anh chi em
<Stanley00> chào bạn :D
<Stanley00> and good luck!
<n2i> 1/quit
<nobawk> :3
<codai2810> :3
<vubuntor005> làm thế nào để test usb boot với virtualbox vậy :)
<vubuntor005> mình đang dùng ubuntu 11.10
<codai2810> vubuntor005: search google cụm từ test usb bootable virtualbox thử xem :)
 * codai2810 chưa thử bao giờ nên ko hiểu :D
<vubuntor005> ^^
<vubuntor515> alo
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor515> sao minh cai dat tro choi tren software center cua ubuntu ko duoc
<Stanley00> ví dụ như trò gì?
<vubuntor218> mấy bạn ơi
<vubuntor218> mình cài xp vs ubuntu
<vubuntor218> mà khi boot
<vubuntor218> cái chữ để chọn OS nó nhỏ quá
<vubuntor218> làm sao để to, rõ như màn hình boot windows
<vubuntor515> tro nao cung vay
<vubuntor515> truoc kia minh xai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor515> sau do' up len 11.4
<vubuntor515> truoc kia minh cai tro nao cung duoc
<vubuntor515> con bay gio thi thong bao la
<vubuntor515> An unhandlable error occured
<Stanley00> vubuntor218: vụ này chỉnh hơi khó đó... bạn đã quen với ubuntu lâu chưa?
<vubuntor515> cung hon 1nam
<vubuntor515> truoc kia tap cai phan mem
<vubuntor218> chưa bạn ơi
<vubuntor515> nhung minh cung it xai
<vubuntor218> mình chỉ mún nó rỏ hơn, và xp là trên cùng vì ng` nha` mĩnh hok biết dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor515> minh cai tro choi nao no cung thong bao la Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 2
<vubuntor515> Traceback (most recent call last):   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 961, in simulate     trans.unauthenticated = self._simulate_helper(trans)   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/aptdaemon/worker.py", line 1085, in _simulate_helper     return depends, self._cache.required_download, \   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/apt/cache.py", line 226, in required_download     pm.get_archive
<vubuntor515> loi nay la loi gi vay may bac'
<vubuntor515> cai tro choi nao no cung thong bao vay het
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> casi gif hay vay.
<vubuntor515> minh cai game
 * n2i sn ra tay
<vubuntor515> trong center software do'
<vubuntor515> SystemError: E:I wasn't able to locate file for the ttf-mscorefonts-installer package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<vubuntor218> làm zì mà paste khiếp vậy ông anh ><"
<vubuntor515> hihi
<vubuntor515> minh dang buc minh
<vubuntor515> cai tro choi ma ko dc
<vubuntor515> co bac nao giup minh ko
<n2i> sao nó nhắc đến ttf-mscorefonts- thế nhỉ?
<n2i> khi đó đang xài hay đang xài thế? chẳng giống đang cài :|
<vubuntor515> em kiem tra phan mem nay
<vubuntor515> thi da cai dat trong may roi
<n2i> vubuntor218: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=18062&sid=16bf648bf5b4007264b6f8a8a7241be6 chỉnh sửa một số thông số của GRUB bạn
<vubuntor218> tks
<vubuntor218> GRUB?
<n2i> yup, GRUB
<vubuntor218> mình dùng EasyBCD có được không bạn?
<n2i> vậy thì ... I dunnu :D
<vubuntor218> cách kia bạn nói rõ hơn đi
<vubuntor218> trong topic đó hd nhìu cách quá
<vubuntor218> lại khó hỉu nữa
<vubuntor218> bạn xem làm theo cách này có được không http://www.linux4share.com/blog/howto/thay-d%E1%BB%95i-v%E1%BB%8B-tri-boot-m%E1%BA%B7c-d%E1%BB%8Bnh-trong-grub-2/
<vubuntor218> bạn xem làm theo cách này có được không http://www.linux4share.com/blog/howto/thay-d%E1%BB%95i-v%E1%BB%8B-tri-boot-m%E1%BA%B7c-d%E1%BB%8Bnh-trong-grub-2/
<n2i> ok, vubuntor218 trong menu list của GRUB, windows ở vị trí thứ mấy? từ trên xuống?
<n2i> bạn chỉnh sửa file /etc/default/grub là xong mà
<vubuntor218> uk
<n2i> thì đúng như cái link bạn gửi còn gì =))
<vubuntor218> nhưng mình muốn màn hình chọn boot của windows thì sao?
<n2i> là sao?
<vubuntor218> cái của ubuntu chữ nhỏ xíu àk
<n2i> vấn đề nữa là chữ nhỏ xíu ha?
<vubuntor218> thì màn hình boot chọn OS của ubuntu là màu tím nâu
<n2i> vậy cũng chỉnh trong cái file kia
<vubuntor218> chữ nhỏ xíu
<n2i> cái chỗ screen gì đó, không nhớ nữa
<n2i> bỏ cỡ 800x600 => to :|
<vubuntor218> bạn xem cái này thử, được không: http://neosmart.net/wiki/display/EBCD/Ubuntu
<vubuntor218> vì mình thích cái màn hinh2boot của windows hơn
<vubuntor218> và mỗi khi cài đĩa, win, hidren's boot dễ thao tác hơn :D
<vubuntor218> không ai giúp sao :(
<codai2810> vubuntor218: hông đủ khả năng để giúp :D
<vubuntor218> :(
<vubuntor218> cái bạn n2i nói đấy
<vubuntor218> àk
<vubuntor218> thôi
<vubuntor218> hok nói nữa :D
<vubuntor218> để mò đã
<vubuntor835> cho em hoi cai dat offline  wine trong ubuntu 11.10 the nao vay?
<n2i> vubuntor835: sao không cài online cho khỏe?
<n2i> phức tạp, dài dòng lắm :|
<vubuntor835> em chua cai dat proxy cua system
<vubuntor835> ko cai dc
<n2i> :|
<nobawk> MS office thì đâu có cài online được
<nobawk> libreoffice thì có sẵn rồi
<nobawk> lôi ra mà dùng
<nobawk> sao phải wine
<vubuntor835> ko em dinh cai Wine de choi game trong wine ma
<vubuntor835> choi game trong win do
<n2i> vubuntor835: máy không có nét sao mà phải cài offline
 * n2i nhìn đời bằng nửa con mắt, opacity 50 :3
<codai2810> choiw game thì dùng win cho đẹp ;))
<vubuntor835> co', nhung ma sao chi vao dc mang bang FireFox thuj, con Ubuntu center ko ket dc la sao y'
<n2i> vubuntor835: sudo apt-get update chÆ°a?
<vubuntor835> em thu ruj, chang dc. em moi dung Linux nen ko bjt nhiu lam
<n2i> vubuntor835: hỏi codai2810 tiếp nha, anh ấy support tận tình lắm! :)
<codai2810> n2i: lol
<n2i> :|
<yen-thao> chao moi nguoi^^
<jin9x> hi
<n2i> yen-thao: wow!
<nobawk> :3
 * n2i hug yen-thao! :3
<yen-thao> chao anh n2i dao nay anh koe hon^^
 * n2i thảo nào hôm nay lạnh hơn thật :|
<yen-thao> 2 anh nobawk
<yen-thao> @@
<n2i> Vẫn khỏe em! Em thế nào?
<n2i> vào chúc mừng năm mới hả em? :D
<yen-thao> chua toi tet ma anh
<n2i> mai mốt tết dương rồi :P
<yen-thao> da lau qua ko len mang gio len mang ghe tham vay ma hjhj
<codai2810> :3
 * n2i Nãy giờ mờ mắt, giờ thêm ù tai! :| Có tuổi rồi :( Thôi nghỉ sớm vậy!
<vubuntor117> mình cài alien area = tar, xong xóa hết thư mục & file nén mất tiêu, bây giờ làm thế nào để remove nó vậy ?
<vubuntor117> mình đang dùng ubuntu 11.10 :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor117: thử kiếm nó trong Ubuntu Software Center xem, hy vọng là có
<Stanley00> không thì phải kiếm nơi cài đặt và xóa bằng tay thôi
<vubuntor117> thường thì cài vào nó nằm ở đâu vậy bạn :) ? , nó chứa hết trong 1 thư mục ?
<Stanley00> thường thì không
<Stanley00> và nếu cài từ file tar thì chính bạn phải biết nó cài vào đâu chứ???
<vubuntor117> giải nén, xong ./configure, make, make install . Cái thư mục đó mình xóa bằng tay mất tiêu rồi >.<
<vubuntor117> bây giờ vẫn vào game đó bình thường
<vubuntor117> không biết nó lưu ở đâu nữa :((
<Stanley00> bạn mở terminal lên, gõ which alien <tab> xem
<vubuntor117> tab nó không ra gì hết
<vubuntor117> mình vào File System search "alien arena" thì nó ra mấy thư mục & mấy file nữa
<vubuntor117> không biết xóa hết có tận gốc không ta :)
<Stanley00> dĩ nhiên là không rồi, muốn xóa tận gốc thì phải tải về mà dùng cái make file của nó ấy
<vubuntor117> ừm >.<, cảm ơn bạn nhé :-)
<vubuntor117> ah vậy ubuntu dùng soft nào download tốt tốt vậy bạn :)
<Stanley00> có downthemall cho ff, và wget cho phần còn lại
<codai2810> chả dùng soft nào :)
<vubuntor117> :P
<vubuntor117> ừm ^^
<vubuntor905> chào mọi người
<vubuntor905> mình muốn cài ubuntu mà không biết cài như thế nào
<vubuntor956> xin chào
<vubuntor956> thí vụ em muốn all vài ip connect port của oracle thì em làm như thế nào ạ lệnh dưới đây là close all
<vubuntor956> iptables -A INPUT -p TCP --dport 1521 -j DROP
<vubuntor956> em muốn allow 1 ip thí vụ 132.155.144.111 thì phỉa comment như thế nào ạ :D
<chinsu> rét quá
 * chinsu sắp die
<n2i> lạnh quá :|
<nobawk> :33
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-27
<vubuntor027> xin chao
<vubuntor027> co ai khong a
<vubuntor027> minh muon report ve xrandr
<vubuntor027> xin chao
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> report thì lên launchpad report tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> ở đây là hỗ trợ người dùng
<vubuntor027> hic
<vubuntor027> nhung tieng anh minh qua te
<vubuntor027> tieng anh chac 1 diem mat
<vubuntor027> :d
<CoconutCrab> bạn có thể miêu tả vấn đề?
<vubuntor027> y minh la minh tim thay cac khac cac ban support
<vubuntor027> nen gui link
<vubuntor027> neu ai bi loi giong minh thi cac ban co the giup do ho
<CoconutCrab> -> để trên forum thì tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> mục chia sẻ gì đấy
<CoconutCrab> google ra cũng dễ hơn
<vubuntor027> sorry
<vubuntor027> vay minh out
<vubuntor027> cam on nhieu
<vubuntor027> :d
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor173> cho mình hỏi ubuntu có chơi đc fifa online không nhỉ ?
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor173> sao mình thấy dùng wine có bạn chơi đc TLBB mà cf hay ffo lại bó tay, vì sao thế ?
<xdien> bạn ơi cho mình hỏi! làm sao để chuyển ubuntu về dao diện base được?
<chinsu> vubuntor173, vì TLBB ko có GameGuard
<xdien> hiện nay đã có phiên bản  ubuntu 12.04 vậy làm sao có thể nâng cấp lên được phiên bản đó?
<xdien> mình đang sử dụng ubuntu 11.11
<xdien> không cài trực tiếp lên ổ cứng(đang dùng wubi)
<n2i> xdien: chỉnh sửa trong software source để có upgrade lên 12.04
<n2i> xdien: xài wubi? sao không cài vào ổ cứng rồi xài luôn thể?
<xdien> tại thầy ubuntu chạy nóng quá nên hơi ngại!
<n2i> xdien: bạn bật software source lên, chuyển sang thẻ upfate
<n2i> tùy chỉnh mấy cái trong đó, có mấy mục dưới cùng ấy
<n2i> codai2810: hú hú, support kìa! :D
<codai2810> đang ôn, mai thi
<xdien> mình  thấy rồi! nhưng đánh dấu tick vào cái nào?
<n2i> codai2810: xem mặt cái software source có những mục gì rồi mách là được mà :D
 * n2i không nhớ rõ nó thế nào nữa :|
<codai2810> ko xcem đâu
<xdien> để mình dánh hết vào :
<xdien> :
<n2i> xdien: chụp hình nó lại show cho mình cái :D
<n2i> codai2810: 30's ok?
<codai2810> ko là ko
<n2i> xdien: up lên đâu đó rồi gửi link qua, imgur.com chẳng hạn
 * n2i khong hiểu sao cái host www.imagesk.com nó lại die :| chắc tại hết tiền quá :| buồn ghê
<chinsu> codai2810, n2i, trong linux dùng lệnh gì để xem size của 1 thư mục nhỉ (tổng size subdir+files)
<n0bawk> du -hs
<chinsu> ừm
<C4NoC> chinsu, ai đây?
 * chinsu newbie
<chinsu> :))
<n2i> }info
 * n2i mới tắm xong, 2 bàn chân lạnh tê.
<vubuntor686> làm thế nào cài thư viện gtk+ nhỉ
<vubuntor686> mình đã download thư viện ấy về rồi
<vubuntor686> mà không biết cách cài đặt
<vubuntor686> ai biết chỉ với
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor686: vào synaptic mà cài lolz
<Stanley00> vubuntor686: tại sao bạn cần cài thư viện đó? trong kho cũng có rồi mà
<vubuntor686> mình lập trình với anjuta
<vubuntor686> nó báo lỗi khi compile là thiếu thư viện gtk
<Stanley00> vubuntor686: bạn cài gói này vào thử xem "libgtk-3-dev"
<vubuntor325> cho mình hỏi cái nhé
<Stanley00> !ask
<vubuntor325> mình đã làm theo hướng dẫn ở : http://developer.gnome.org/gtk3/stable/gtk-building.html
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor325> nhưng tới cái bước gõ lệnh "make" và "make install"
<vubuntor325> thì nó không chạy
<vubuntor325> nó báo : "make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<Stanley00> có phải bạn là người hồi chiều, hỏi vè gtk và ajunta không?
<vubuntor325> ờ đúng rồi
<Stanley00> sao bạn không làm chuyện dễ hơn là cài cái gói mình nói hồi chiều ấy?
<vubuntor325> bạn nói lại gói hồi chiều mình thử lại coi
<vubuntor325> do máy bị cúp đột ngột
<vubuntor325> nên không thử được
<Stanley00> libgtk-3-dev
<vubuntor325> thanks nha
<Stanley00> np
<codai2810> bibibibibibibi
<vubuntor325> trong ubuntu software center chỉ có gói này "libgtkglext1-dev"
<vubuntor325> cài nó có được không ?
<Bacta> Hi guys
<Bacta> Quick question but is anyone with Mobifone?
<kid__> Mobifone?
<kid__> what's problem with it?
<Stanley00> vubuntor325: bạn kiếm kỹ lại đi
<Stanley00> tên phải chính xác như thế
<Stanley00> à mà bạn dùng ubuntu bản mấy vậy?
<Bacta> I keep getting spam
<Stanley00> Bacta: what kind of spam?
<Bacta> "Giai vo dich tro choi hanh dong mang phong cach the thao nhan ok de tai game"
<Bacta> Google translate tells me it's about games or something?
<Stanley00> Bacta: well, did you download some game by your phone? or some thing?
<Bacta> No
<Stanley00> Bacta: is that a sms?
<Bacta> Just got the sim, put it into my phone and they just started coming up but not as SMS messages
<Stanley00> Bacta: hmm, I have never seen that before, sorry.
<vubuntor325> @Stanley00 : mình dùng ubuntu 10.LTS
<Stanley00> vubuntor325: à, ra thế, vậy phải tải bản gtk2.0
<Stanley00> vubuntor325: nó đây nè bạn libgtk2.0-dev
<Stanley00> Bacta: maybe it's bradcast message?
<Stanley00> Bacta: I mean broadcast message
<n2i> Ủa, sao có lão lại join vào đây để hỏi về mobifone? :|
<Stanley00> n2i: à, lão ấy lúc trước thấy cũng hay vào đây lắm :D
<vubuntor325> @Stanley00: đã cài libgtk2.0-dev nhưng trong anjuta báo lỗi "/home/world/Downloads/gtk+-3.2.0/examples/hello-world.c:1:21: error: gtk/gtk.h: No such file or directory"
 * n2i mình chưa gặp bao giờ :| chắc cũng luser?
<Stanley00> n2i: không nhớ nữa :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor325: bạn chắc tạo project đúng chưa đó? phải tạo project là gtk app mới biên dịch được
<Stanley00> với lại... sao mình lại thấy gtk 3.2 là sao? bạn đang dùng lib gtk 2.0 mà?
<vubuntor325> mình không tạo project, mình chỉ mới mở file
<Stanley00> vậy thì build không được là phải rồi
<vubuntor325> à đó là cái ví dụ trong mục example của gtk3.20
<vubuntor325> thế hả, vậy phải làm sao ?
<Stanley00> tạo project mới với ajunta, rồi copy paste cái code vào...
<Stanley00> hoặc nếu bạn muốn build bằng tay thì chạy caais lệnh này nè : "gcc -Wall -g helloworld.c -o helloworld `pkg-config --cflags gtk+-2.0` `pkg-config --libs gtk+-2.0`" :-ss
<vubuntor325> mà khi build bằng tay vậy thì nó sẽ xuất ra cho mình file execute nằm cùng thư mục luôn hả
<Stanley00> uhm, bạn không biết dùng gcc à?
<Stanley00> không => *chưa*
<vubuntor325> chưa dùng bao giờ
<Stanley00> uhm, vậy coi như mình chưa nói gì về cái dòng lệnh gcc đó đi, cứ dùng anjuta mà build ;)
<vubuntor325> ok
<vubuntor325> thanks much nha
<Stanley00> vubuntor325:  :)
<vubuntor325> à
<vubuntor325> cho mình hỏi các bạn trả lời trực tuyến vậy là nghề riêng hả
<vubuntor325> do một công ty nào đó thuê hả ?
<Stanley00> không, ai rảnh thì vào đây phụ một tay thôi à
<Stanley00> chả có ai thuê cả... :D
<vubuntor325> sao mình thấy có nhiều bạn xuất hiện thường xuyên vậy ?
<Stanley00> thì mấy bạn đó thường xuyên có thời gian rảnh ấy mà
<Stanley00> hoặc là treo máy để đó :D
<n2i> thường thì không rảnh :3
<vubuntor325> thế hả
<vubuntor325> dù sao cũng cảm ơn nhiều nha
<Stanley00> n2i: ờm, quên mất vụ đó, /me đang thi mà vẫn vào đây thường xuyên :))
<n2i> nhiều khi nó ... nghiện :|
<n2i> kiểu kiểu thế :D
<Stanley00> n2i: chính xác...
<n2i> việc giúp một ai đó nhiều khi cũng là một cái thú :3
 * Stanley00 lâu lâu không vào đây lại thấy chán chán sao ý
<hellonearth8X> hi , có ai ko , cho mình hỏi 1 chút về driver ati mã nguồn mở với
<codai2810> hellonearth8X: hỏi chinsu ý :D
<hellonearth8X> uhm , chinsu onl có đây ko ? giúp mình 1 chút với
<chinsu> hellonearth8X, cóa
<hellonearth8X> oki
<hellonearth8X> mình đang dùng linux mint 12
<hellonearth8X> mình mới cài driver radeon mã nguồn mở
<hellonearth8X> chưa có chỉnh chiếc gì cả
<hellonearth8X> ko biết là mình có phải tự chỉnh file xorg.conf ko
<hellonearth8X> hay cứ để nó tự chỉnh cho mình
<chinsu> :|
 * chinsu hông bít rùi
<hellonearth8X> với lại 1 cái nữa : lúc trước mình dùng driver mã nguồn đóng catalyst thì chạy file HD 1080p chạy ngon , ko vấn đề gì , còn sau khi cài driver radeon thì chạy file đó lại bị giật , chậm hình , kể cả khi nghe nhạc trên youtube mà 1080p cũng bị giật khi fullscreen
<hellonearth8X> mình đã thử với cả 3 video player là : gnome mplayer , movie player lẫn vlc đều bị giật hình
<hellonearth8X> bạn có giúp mình được ko ?
<chinsu> hellonearth8X, rất tiếc mình hông rành lắm về mấy cái này, thử hỏi mấy pác kia coi
<hellonearth8X> uhm , ko sao , dù sao cũng thanks bạn :D
<vubuntor204> xin hỗ trợ em với: hiện em đang chạy ubuntu 10.10 trên lap Asus K43E. Em bị mất quyền root nên không cài đặt dc các soft. Xin chỉ em cách để trở lại là user có quyền root với,lệnh terminal đó?
<chinsu> vubuntor204, bạn có khởi động được từ đĩa CD hoặc usb không, hoặc lúc máy đang khởi động ấn ESC liên tục xem có menu nào hiện lên k
<chinsu> nếu ESC mà có menu khởi động thì chọn dòng "Ubuntu 10.10, kernel ..... (recovery mode)"
<chinsu> không thì khởi động bằng đĩa CD cài ubuntu rùi chọn recovery mode
<vubuntor204> vay la em phải khỏi động lại máy hả?
<chinsu> ừm
<vubuntor204> vâng
<chinsu> vubuntor204, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<chinsu> vubuntor204, giữ phím Shift lúc máy đang khởi động :D
<chinsu> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<chinsu>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<chinsu> cửa sổ to hơn màn hình nên mỗi lần chạy ctrinh tự động thoát
<chinsu> có ai bít làm sao để chỉnh kích thước cửa sổ trước khi run k nhỉ
 * n2i nãy giờ có join đâu sao lại có trông mọi thứ như mình vẫn đang ở trong này nãy giờ nhỉ :|
<n2i> chinsu: nãy giờ có thấy mình on trên này hem?
<vubuntor538> codai2810: ping
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-28
<vubuntor151> C4NoC: hi
<vubuntor151> C4NoC: hom nay bac len som the?
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor441> alo
<vubuntor441> @n0bawk
<vubuntor441> cho minh hoi minh muon cai opensuse tu usb
<vubuntor441> minh da down imagewrite ve
<vubuntor441> nhung select file vao thi no la duoi *raw
<vubuntor441> file minh down ve .iso
<vubuntor441> k biet lam sao
<vubuntor441> alo
<vubuntor441> ah lam dc roi
<vubuntor441> :(
<vubuntor441> lai con phai go *.*
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor441: xài unetbootin mà tạo USB boot
<vubuntor441> minh thay moi nguoi bao dung imagewrite tot hon
<vubuntor441> thay no su dung cung don gian
<vubuntor441> co 2 chuc nang
<vubuntor441> ai cung lam dc
<vubuntor441> dung k nhi :(
<vubuntor441> dang written roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor441: thế thì cứ dùng thôi.
<vantam1990> k
<vubuntor991> May ban cho minh chut dc khong, minh cai U vs Windows song song, U sau W. Nhung hien gio trong menu grub 2 khong hien thi lua chon vao W
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor991: uhm
<vubuntor991> Cac ban cho minh hoi, them lua chon ntn nhi
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế dùng Ubuntu luôn :D
<vubuntor991> minh ko dung nguyen Ubuntu dc, vi con` 1 so ctrinh rieng biet cua Canon, xuat anh Raw
<jin9x> giờ mình cài gnome shell trên ubuntu 11.10, có cần phải xóa unity đi không, hay chỉ cần chọn gnome trong khung đăng nhập
<lostfile> @ping
<ubot2`> pong
<vubuntor385> cac ban giup minh van de moi cai xong opensuse
<vubuntor385> hom truoc doc duoc 1 bai cai lai font va cai dat 1  so cai nhu unikey.... ma gio minh k tim thay bai viet do
<vubuntor385> ai huong dan giup minh duoc k
<vubuntor385> alooooooooooooooo
<Stanley00> vubuntor385: bạn chịu khó chờ chút, mấy người dùng openSUSE trong này chắc đang bận
<Stanley00> trong thời gian chờ đợi, bạn có thể lướt một vòng qua internet đi
<lostfile> logs IRC channel của mình sao chỉ đến ngày 8/12 là hết rồi ta?
<n2i> lostfile: anh tim trang nao vay? co trang log cua ubuntu.com van day du ma. con trang abc.eu gi do thi chi den ngay 8/12
<lostfile> ah, mình mới xem trong ubuntu-eu
<vubuntor144> cac ban cho minh hoi van de opensuse luc nay minh thac mac
<vubuntor144> :(
<vubuntor144> vua bi dis
<n2i> vubuntor144: ban bi van de gi vay?
<vubuntor144> minh vua cai opensuse
<vubuntor144> hom truoc tim duoc bai viet huong dan cai unikey,font... ma gio minh tim k thay
<n2i> va?
<vubuntor144> nen khong biet lam gi
<n2i> o`, ban biet su dung trinh quan ly goi cua opensuse chua ban?
<n2i> tuc trinh cai dat cac chuong trinh ay
<vubuntor144> minh moi cai dat opens ma
<vubuntor144> ban huong dan giup minh duoc k
<vubuntor144> minh vua di vs
<vubuntor144> se
<vubuntor144> sr
<n2i> :3 khoi can bao cao viec do :|
<n2i> .g basic installing packages in opensuse
<n2i> vubuntor144: ban chay lenh: man yum, roi xem cach su dung
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<n2i> yum install ibus
<CoconutCrab> lên build.opensuse.org
<CoconutCrab> tìm ibus-unikey về mà cài
<n2i> yum install hay yum -i gi do :|
<vubuntor144> minh khong biet cai phan mem chat nao cho no
<CoconutCrab> man zypper
<CoconutCrab> nếu không biết thì dùng ubuntu đi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor144> :(
<n2i> vubuntor144: ban phai tim hieu nhung cai co ban truoc
<n2i> tai sao ban khong xai ubuntu cho quen linux da?
<vubuntor144> minh dung ubutun 1 thoi gian roi ma
<vubuntor144> qua ben nay hoi khac
<vubuntor144> cai bang yum k dc
<vubuntor144> ben u co  cac repo tien hon
<n2i> distro nao lai cha co repo :|
<n2i> van de la repo do ntn, co gi trong do thoi
<vubuntor144> minh search gg toan huong dan cai dat opensuse
<vubuntor144> ban nao co link nao huu dung cho minh xin duoc k
<Stanley00> vubuntor144: http://en.opensuse.org/Package_management#Package_manager ?
<Stanley00> n2i: ơ mà sao trang đó lại nói là yast ta?
<n2i> Stanley00: nho opensuse xai yast gi gi do ma
 * Stanley00 chưa xài nên chưa biết :)
 * n2i da tung cai len may, va format khi chua day ngay. nam 2009 :|
<vubuntor144> sao lai fomat
<vubuntor144> thay no cung duoc m
<vubuntor144> luc cai minh cho no auto login
<n2i> vubuntor144: can ban la khong thich. :D
<vubuntor144> gio k biet lam cach nao de no hoi pass luc login
<vubuntor144> :(
<n2i>  vubuntor144 no xai kde, kde co cai system config do, xai di
<vubuntor144> hiz tim nay gio k thay :(
<vubuntor669> moi nguoi cho minh hoi moi cai opensuse nhung minh khong cai dc wifi
<vubuntor669> ben windows 7 minh an Fn + F2 thi den wifi sang
<vubuntor669> ma wa opensuse khong chay duoc chuc nang nay
<vubuntor669> alo
<vubuntor960> chào 4r, e đang xài ubuntu 10.10 trên lap  asus k43e. Mỗi khi e cài soft bằng lệnh sudo trên terminal thì thấy: máy sẽ hỏi có muốn cài ko (chọn "Y") rôi máy tiến hành load và cài vào. nhưng cuôi cùng, máy hiện cửa sổ thông báo "package configurator" (một số  licence) .Sau đó ko còn chỗ trên Terminal để nhập lệnh nữa. Nếu close cửa sổ này đi thì nó báo
<n2i> vubuntor960: nếu có thông báo lai xần, thì cũng có chỗ để chọn là chấp nhận hoặc không mà
<vubuntor017> partition file system cua Ubuntu chia bao nhieu GB la` vua vay ? ( minh tinh de home 1 partition rieng, sys tem rieng)
<vubuntor017> co ai giup minh voi :)
<kid__> 4gb cho / chắc là đủ
<kid__> còn home thì cứ thoải mái.
<vubuntor017> um ^^
<vubuntor017> ah vay soft minh cai vao no co luu trong home khong vay ban ? :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
<n2i> vubuntor017: Ubuntu cỡ 20G là ngon rồi
<n2i> ẹc, 4G ít quá
<n2i> 10G nhé! :D
<n2i> vubuntor017: không hề
<vubuntor017> tai o cung cua minh con du it qua. nen hoi toi thieu partition / bao nhiu la xai vua du ak ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> ổ cứng ít cỡ nào mà keo 10G vậy trời lolz
 * Tux|Ubuntu bỏ 20G - 30G cho win7 chắc không xi nhê :)
<vubuntor017> con trong co 10GB ah, dang tinh cat ra 4GB nghich thu bodhi nua. hi` hi`
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor017> :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu ổ cứng nhiều chả xoắn bao giờ :D
<vubuntor017> :P , hi`, cam on moi nguoi nha ^^
<vubuntor017> ah vay partition home minh format dinh dang j` vay moi nguoi ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ext4 cho hợp thời đại :D
<vubuntor017> :P
<n2i> brtfs :P
<vubuntor960> "ếu có thông báo lai xần, thì cũng có chỗ để chọn là chấp nhận hoặc không mà" , đúng là có nut OK nhưng chỉ hiể thị thôi chứ ko cho clik
<n2i> vubuntor960: bạn sử dụng phím tab để di chuyển đến các mục cần chọn
<vubuntor960> ko co mục nào cần chọn cả,
<n2i> OK <--- ?
<vubuntor960> ko bit có đưa ảnh lên đc ko để mình gửi lên cho dễ hiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> !up
<ubot2`> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<vubuntor960> ok anh, mình chọn tab thì đc rùi
<vubuntor960> ko hiểu phần mềm free mà đòi licence là sao ta
<n2i> vubuntor960: cài cái gì mà biết nó là free?
<vubuntor960> thanks anh, nhân tiện cho mình hỏi luôn là làm thế nào để tăng cuong khả năng đồ họa cho ubuntu mà ko cần phải bổ dung phần cứng
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor960: Mua thêm card :))
<vubuntor092> cho minh hoi cac cai file rpm trong opensuse :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> ờ.
<vubuntor092> :( giup minh di
<nobawk> giúp cái chi?
 * Tux|Ubuntu chả biết đang hỏi gì thì giúp kiểu gì lol
<n2i> rpm -i xxx.rpm <--
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor092> cai nhu the k dc :(
<vubuntor092> hinh nhu phai build gi gi do
<vubuntor092> :(
<vubuntor092> minh thu cai nhu the ma k duoc
<vubuntor092> co doc wa 1 lan ma wen lenh build
 * n2i rpm thì còn build gì nữa :|
<nobawk> rpm cho opensuse cài trên opensuse thì chắc đượsc
<vubuntor092> minh danh lenh do roi k duoc
<vubuntor092> thu search tren dien dan thay no bao cug k dc su dung nhu the
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: sao phải cài rpm ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> repo của openSuSE chắc có đủ chớ
<vubuntor092> hiz
<vubuntor092> cai bang repo cua no chan lam
<vubuntor092> k connect duoc luon
<vubuntor092> try again lien tuc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor092: thì thay cái khác
<Tux|Ubuntu> repo thiếu gì
<vubuntor092> :(
<vubuntor092> minh k tim thay cai nao xin. ca
<vubuntor092> minh chay lenh xong no bao loi the nay
<vubuntor092>  rpm -ihv kopete-4.7.2-2.1.2.x86_64.rpm error: Failed dependencies:         libQt3Support.so.4()(64bit) is needed by kopete-4.7.2-2.1.2.x86_64         libQtCore.so.4()(64bit) is needed by kopete-4.7.2-2.1.2.x86_64         libQtDBus.so.4()(64bit) is needed by kopete-4.7.2-2.1.2.x86_64         libQtGui.so.4()(64bit) is needed by kopete-4.7.2-2.1.2.x86_64         libQtNetwork.so.4()(64bit) is needed by kopete-4.7.2-2.1.2.x86_64 
<vubuntor092> co ai biet no bi gi khong :(
<vubuntor092> chay lenh rpm -ihv kopete-4.7.2-2.1.2.x86_64.rpm ma no bao loi
<vubuntor092> :(
<vubuntor092> aloooooooooooo
<kid___> ubot2`: ping
<ubot2`> pong
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-29
<small-luciola> #join #vnluser
<vubuntor852> cho mình hỏi ubuntu 11.10 ibus-unikey làm sao để kích hoạt cách gõ vni? không kích hoạt được một loạt kiểu gõ như trong các hướng dẫn cho phiên bản cũ. đã thử trên unity và gnome-shell. Cám ơn
<vubuntor915> Các bạn cho mình hỏi là muốn đọc file txt của bên win thì dùng phần mềm nào vậy? Mình dùng text editor mà nó báo lỗi  Could not open file .....   Unexpected error invaild byte....
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor915: cái editor nào chẳng được
<vubuntor915> Nhưng mình dùng cái nào cũng thấy nó báo lỗi, dùng libreoffice thì ra toàn ký tự gì ấy
<vubuntor511> xoa may goi unity, gio ko boot vao duoc luon :(
<vubuntor176> ai cho mình cái lệnh connect vào wifi với, ko có GUI
<vubuntor207> alo
<vubuntor207> ai giup minh voi cai opensuse duoc khong
<vubuntor207> :(
<vubuntor207> khong biet lam cach nao de no hoi mat khau login
<vubuntor207> luc cai minh click nham vao auto login
<vubuntor207> gio k biet chinh o dau nua
<vubuntor207> co ai giup minh k
<CoconutCrab> vào trong yast mà chỉnh
<vubuntor207> tim trong yast mai ma k thay cho nao chinh
<vubuntor207> :(
<vubuntor207> ah thay roi :(
<vubuntor207> man hinh cua minh thinh thoang bi giat vs kieu nhu tivi bi meo hinh y
<vubuntor207> co cach nao khac phuc khong may bro
<vubuntor616> các bạn cho hỏi bản ubuntu 10.04 vs 10.10 bản nào ổn định hơn
<CoconutCrab> 10.04
<vubuntor616> tks ^^
<vubuntor616> 10.10 có gì kém hơn vậy @côc
<CoconutCrab> không kém hơn
<vubuntor616> mình đang muốn quay lại 1 trong 2 bản đó
<vubuntor616> đang phân vân
<CoconutCrab> vậy 10.04 đi
<vubuntor616> tks bạn
<vubuntor616> :)
<vubuntor616> bản LTS long đó à bạn
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<vubuntor616> tks nha
<vubuntor616> ^^
<vubuntor780> Mình đang cài libreoffice cho archlinux nhưng mình cài đi cài lại mà vẫn ko chạy đc.
<vubuntor780> cài xong, mình chạy ct lên thì nó hiện màn hình chào mừng rồi tắt luôn, ko có báo gì hết
<vubuntor780> trong terminal cũng ko có log gì hết
<vubuntor780> mình đã cài những gói sau: libreoffice-calc libreoffice-common libreoffice-en-US libreoffice-impress libreoffice-writer
<vubuntor780> Mĩnh nghĩ do chưa cài java nhưng mình cài gói jre7-openjdk vào nhưng vẫn vậy
<vubuntor780> ai giúp mình đc ko
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor780> có ai giúp mình với? Mình đang search trên GG mà vẫn ko đc. Ko biết thiếu gói gì đây hay sao vậy?
<n2i> vubuntor780: gợi từ terminal mà cũng không có gì sao? :|
<vubuntor780> mình run từ terminal mà cũng ko có gì hết
<vubuntor780> lên rồi vụt tắt, dòng lệnh nhảy qua dòng lệnh mới, no log
<n2i> vubuntor780: khi cài có gặp lỗi gì không bạn?
<vubuntor780> không có lỗi gì cả bạn
<vubuntor780> mình dùng pacmanxg và chọn những gói cần thiết vậy thôi
<vubuntor780> mình đã thử gỡ rồi cài lại vài lần mà vẫn bị vậy
<vubuntor780> minh reset lai xem sao!! :( Dau biet chac khong phai nguyen nhan
<qwebirc50554> afterlastangel: dạo này bot đâu hết rồi, hong tra được logs ubuntu-vn hả anh
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> ubot2`: mày đâu rồi
<ubot2`> afterlastangel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<afterlastangel> ubuntulog: ê
<qwebirc50554> oh, forum có vụ "bầu chọn thành viên tích cực ha :)
<qwebirc50554> sao hong thấy ai đề cử cation-h/nobawk của IRC nhỉ :D
<qwebirc50554> afterlastangel: đề cử lun cả anh nữa chứ :)
<afterlastangel> qwebirc50554: đăng tin trên ods đi
<afterlastangel> :(
<qwebirc50554> nick em trên forum,  em nhờ  admin del roài
 * qwebirc50554 hồi xưa vào forum chỉ những là đi spam và hỏi, cũng thành "tích cực" :)
<hellonearth8X> mọi người dùng ati fglrx driver đã bao giờ bị lỗi : chạy file video là tự động logout chưa ? mình đang bị thế mà tìm mãi chưa ra cách giải quyết
 * n2i ai xài ati confirm
 * n2i onboard :(
<hellonearth8X> http://bbs.archbang.org/viewtopic.php?id=1756 –> có 2 thằng dùng Arch cũng kêu lỗi tương tự mình
<hellonearth8X> mình ko dùng Arch  mà Mint
<hellonearth8X> search thi ko thấy thông báo lỗi ở Mint
<n2i> những lời khuyên trong thớt đó có giúp được gì không bạn? nó bảo nên đọc thớt này https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=57084
<n2i> dài ghê, 143 pages :|
<hellonearth8X> dài quá nên mình tạm thời chưa đọc
<hellonearth8X> :D
<n2i> xài Autopager addon cho FF để nó load pages cho, rồi mình chỉ việc scroll, cũng đỡ cực :D
<vubuntor572> cac ban cho minh hoi cach edit menu boot trong U 10.04
<vubuntor572> alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor572: bạn muốn sửa nó như thế nào?
<Stanley00> và tại sao?
<n2i> vubuntor572: chuột phải vào thanh menu chọn edit menu :|
<n2i> }ping
<vubuntor572> menu boot ma
<vubuntor572> grub do ban
<n2i> éc
<n2i> lại hiểu nhầm :|
<n2i> vubuntor572: chỉnh /etc/default/grub bạn
<n2i> chỉnh thế nào thì forum cũng có lắm thớt hỏi rồi
<vubuntor572> cho hoi dung ibus hay scim thi tot hon vay ban
<n2i> ibus đi bạn
<vubuntor572> hiz
<vubuntor572> doc cai tut kho hieu wa :(
<vubuntor572> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=11271 :(
<vubuntor572> minh moi cai U
<vubuntor572> cho minh xin vai cai repo tot duoc k :D
<n2i> main server :3
<codai2810> repo là cái gì thế? :">
<n2i> :3 codai2810 <--- giả nai
<codai2810> hỏi thật mà ko chịu support
<codai2810> ~.~
<vubuntor572> :(
<codai2810> !ping
<ubot2`> Factoid 'ping' not found
<vubuntor101> cac ban cho hoi lenh nao de hien thi thong tin menu boot
<vubuntor101> de minh xem kernel vs xoa no
<vubuntor101> @n2i
<vubuntor101> @nobawk
<n2i> vubuntor101: xem file /boot/grub/grub.cfg bạn
<n2i> vubuntor101: mỗi phần bắt đầu bằng dòng có menuentry là một menuentry của menu boot
<nobawk> !grub2 | vubuntor101
<ubot2`> vubuntor101: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<hellonearth8X> các bạn cho mình hỏi với : cài driver radeon xem HD 720p và 1080p bị giật hình ( trước đây có cài Catalyst xem vẫn bt ) là bị hiện tượng gì vậy ? làm sao để khắc phục ?
<vubuntor117> minh vua xoa bot kernel vs memtest
<vubuntor117> gio menu the nay
<vubuntor117> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-37-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-37-generic Found Windows 7 (loader) on /dev/sda1
<vubuntor117> minh muon no hien thi 2 dong thoi thi lam the nao :)
<vubuntor117> cai linux dong 2 k biet xoa the nao
<vubuntor117> co phai la kernel cu minh chua xoa k vay cac ban
<nobawk> thôi để mai nha
<nobawk> đi ngủ đây
<nobawk> g9
<vubuntor117> :(
<vubuntor117> giup not van de nay thoi :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor117: bạn xem trong thư mục /etc/grub.d á
<Stanley00> trong đó có mấy cái script để taọ ra menu boot
<codai2810> vubuntor117: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<Stanley00> cảnh báo trước là nếu không hiểu thì cứ để nó y như cũ, không nên sửa những cái không bị hư :D
<vubuntor117> :D
<vubuntor117> sua gan xong roi ma :P
<vubuntor117> sao van hien den 2 image linux vay cac ban
<vubuntor458> help me ^^
<vubuntor656> cho em hoi lenh enable wireless
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-30
<n2i> jin9x: <-- zin or jin? :P
<jin9x> Jin
<jin9x> chỉnh phím tắt trong gnome shell chỗ nào nhỉ :D, cái Ctrl A nó ko work
<n2i> jin9x: system settings không có hở bạn?
<jin9x> system setting thì ko biết mục nào, cái gnome tweak thì ko có mục phím tắt
<jin9x> có ai thử đổi giao diện lightdm chưa nhỉ ?
<n0bawk> :3
<jin9x> phím tắt Ctrl A sao nó ko hoạt động nhỉ, ai biết ko :(
<n2i> jin9x: dùng trong trình nào? mà sao không hoạt động?
<jin9x> mới thử trong FF và pidgin
<jin9x> trong libre office lại được nhỉ, còn FF và pidgin thì nó ko tô đen hết
 * n2i xài ngon lành, tại sao thế nhỉ? :P
<jin9x> @.@
<vubuntor443> ban oi cho minh hoi
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor443> minh co the mo file office Impress tren microsoft office powerpoint khong?
<codai2810> để đuôi .ppt thì mở đc
<codai2810> khi save bạn nhớ chọn đuôi mở rộng là .ppt
<vubuntor443> vay neu dinh dang .pptx thi sao?
<n2i> vubuntor443: tất nhiên, ppt? là của M$ rồi
<vubuntor443> nhung neu tao slide tren openOffice thi khi mo bang MS Powerpoint co bi loi j khong?
<n2i> vubuntor443: có thể
<n2i> không hoàn toàn là lỗi
<n2i> nhưng mà có thể hiển thị không được hoàn hảo lắm
<codai2810> vubuntor443: bạn có thể làm bằng impress rồi export ra pdf :)
<vubuntor443> neu export ra pdf thi khi trinh chieu bang MS Powerpoint se khong co loi phai k?
<n2i> :|
<n2i> export ra pdf thì khi cần xem sẽ dùng một trình xem pdf để xem.
<vubuntor443> boi vi may tinh cua minh dung linux, nhung o truong dai hoc thi chi dung Powerpoint
<n2i> tất nhiên cũng có thể xem theo kiểu slide được
<vubuntor443> nen minh muon hoi cho chac
<n2i> cơ mà mớ hiệu ứng thì sẽ không có.
<vubuntor443> dung roi, se khong co hieu ung
<n2i> vote export ra pdf rồi mang đi.
<n2i> cần gì hiệu ứng :|
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor443> neu mo slide tren powerpoint thi minh thay font chu co thay doi thi phai
<codai2810> tùy máy
<n2i> font chữ có thể không thay đổi nếu sử dụng cùng một font chữ
<n2i> cơ mà layout thì có thể gặp vấn đề
<vubuntor443> van de co nghiem trong khong?
 * n2i dù chưa gặp trường hợp nào như vậy, nhưng cũng nghe có report như thế
<vubuntor443> minh nghi la kich thuoc cua chu va cua cac khung co the thay doi
<codai2810> vubuntor443: bạn có thể export sang pdf sau khi làm, slide show bằng pdf cũng tốt mà :)
<vubuntor443> uhm
 * n2i thích slide bằng pdf :D
<n0bawk> thôi cài ms office vaò mà dùng
<n0bawk> làm trên impresss rồi nét sang ms office là mệt lắm
<vubuntor443> nhung minh dung linux ma
<n0bawk> slide thì sẽ ko có mấy cái hiệu ứng bay nhảy
<n0bawk> (mà rất nhiều người lại thích bay nhay lung tung)
 * n2i nhiều ông bà làm slide có mớ hiệu ứng teen lắm :P
<vubuntor443> uhm minh thay trong nhieu hoi nghi cung co nhiu slide rat bun cuoi
<codai2810> n0bawk: toàn nói kháy :|
<vubuntor443> ma co cai dat MS office tren Linux khong?
<codai2810> vubuntor443: coi như ko đi :)
<vubuntor443> sao lai coi nhu ko
<codai2810> vubuntor443: vì ko biết là có đc ko, mà đc thì cũng tệ như ko đc :D
<vubuntor443> uhm
<vubuntor428> i use a latop samsung rv 409, i want to ask if i can install utunbu 11.10 on my latop, thank u
<vubuntor428> minh su dung latop samsung rv 409 may minh co the cai duoc utunbu ko, mong cac ban giup do
<n2i> vubuntor428: tất nhiên là được bạn. Cài cắm thoải mái, máy của bạn mà! :3
<n2i> Đùa tí, cơ bản là U cũng như Wins thôi, Wins cài được ở đâu thì U cài được ở đó bạn!
 * n2i chưa tính mobile :P
<vubuntor428> <n2i> i minh la cai len roi thi driver cua may co nhan dc ko, co su dung het chuc nang cua may nhu khi cai win ko, cam on ban
<n2i> vubuntor428: nếu không có thiết bị nào quá đặc thù thì mọi driver hầu như đều  được nhận hết.
<n2i> nếu thiếu một vài cái nào đó thì bạn có thể cài thêm.
 * n2i chưa bao giờ phải cài driver cho Ubuntu :|
<n2i> Cài U xong là xài!
<vubuntor428> vay thi utunbe qua hay, da ta cac bac rat nhieu, e tai ve xai day
<chinsu> hehe
<chinsu> mình cài U xong cài driver của nvidia thì bị giật hình
<chinsu> quay về xài driver có sẵn của U thì lại ngon lành
<chinsu> ubot2`, fuck u
<ubot2`> Factoid 'fuck u' not found
<chinsu> ubot2`, dkmm
<ubot2`> Factoid 'dkmm' not found
<chinsu> :|
<n2i> :|
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2`> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<codai2810> ai support em với ạ, em muốn thu âm trên sannhac.com mà dùng ubuntu thì làm thế nào?
<n2i> codai2810: máy ảo cài Windows =))
<n2i> đùa đó.
<n2i> cái sound recoder của gnome cũng xài được mà :|
<codai2810> n2i: muốn thu trực tuyến cơ
<n2i> karaoke há? :D
<n2i> chịu
<n2i> :P
<codai2810> =))
<vubuntor272> moi nguoi cho minh hoi sao wifi trong ubuntu cua minh hoat dong rat chap chon
<vubuntor272> co cach nao khac phuc khong
<vubuntor272> ti la dis
<vubuntor474> alo minh vua hoi cau wifi ai biet van de xin chi giup minh voi
<jin9x> kiểm tra lại wifi hiện bao nhiêu %
<vubuntor474> kiem tra the nao vay ban
<vubuntor474> no rt chap chon
<vubuntor474> minh dung ben win 7 thi on dinh 3 vach
<vubuntor474> o day thi no nhay lien tuc
<jin9x> èo
<vubuntor474> thinh thoang dis phat
<jin9x> dis mạng hay dis cả wifi, phải connect lại
<vubuntor080> minh vua bi dis lan nua
<vubuntor080> luc nay minh hoi ve cai wifi cua minh
<vubuntor080> hiz
<vubuntor080> co ai biet cach khac phuc k :(
<n2i> vubuntor080: nối mạng dây bạn :P
<n2i> 3G đi bạn
<codai2810> :) mang máy đến gần nguồn wifi mà ngồi
<n2i> mình kết nối 3G hơn nửa ngày chưa dis :P
<lmq2401> vubuntor080: hệ điều hành trước bạn dùng có bị hiện tượng như bạn nói không?
 * n2i xem lại cái NetworkManager bị gì thì phải
<vubuntor080> minh dung win7 tot ma
<n2i> vì lần trước xài nó để connect 3G cũng dis lên dis xuống
<vubuntor080> xem the nao ban
<vubuntor080> minh vao do xem cung chang thay gi
<lmq2401> vubuntor080: vậy thì sao không dùng win7 tiếp đi :)
<vubuntor080> :(
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor080> co cach nao k :(
<vubuntor080> minh bi dis suot
<vubuntor080> mang thi no chap chon
<n2i> hmm
<n2i> bệnh nặng
<lmq2401> vubuntor080: hay là có khi do mạng ?
<vubuntor080> chac chan k
<vubuntor080> vi cac may ben canh dung ngon
<vubuntor080> dung win7
<lmq2401> vubuntor080: dùng mạng VNPT hả?
<n2i> có thể là bệnh của NetworkManager, cơ mà cũng không rõ
<vubuntor080> khong biet nua :D
<vubuntor080> wifi quan cafe ben canh
<n2i> :P
 * lmq2401 đọc thấy tin cáp quang của VNPT bị phá hoại 
<n2i> 080 vs 838 :|
<jin9x> haiz, cái vụ Ctrl A vẫn chưa fix được, ai biết chỗ nào chỉnh phím tắt lại thì chỉ với :((
<vubuntor233> hello world
<vubuntor233> hey Nguyen
<vubuntor233> where're you?
<vubuntor356> snake ?
<CoconutCrab> which Nguyen?
<vubuntor356> me
<codai2810> C4Noc?
<vubuntor233> co dai ?
<codai2810> nothing
<vubuntor233> anyone know ubot2`?
<vubuntor356> [ubot2]: gnu?
<vubuntor356> làm cách nào cho con bot nó hoạt động thế
<vubuntor356> help gnu
<n2i> !bot
<ubot2`> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor356> !bot
<jin9x> có source mấy con bot game ko thế =p~
<vubuntor356> nothing
<vubuntor356> !gnu
<ubot2`> Factoid 'gnu' not found
<n2i> !help /me :P
<ubot2`> Factoid 'help /me :P' not found
<vubuntor356> !ubuntu
<ubot2`> Một hệ điều hành dựa trên nền Debian GNU/Linux rất tuyệt vời. Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu.com. Trang của Ubuntu Việt Nam: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org . Đọc thêm thông tin tại đây : http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<vubuntor356> !g++
<ubot2`> Factoid 'g++' not found
<n2i> !windogs
<ubot2`> Factoid 'windogs' not found
<jin9x> !fuck
<n2i> ủa, không có à :|
<ubot2`> Factoid 'fuck' not found
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor356> !LINUX
<ubot2`> Linux là một hệ điều hành mã nguồn mở, có thể chạy trên máy tính để bàn, máy tính xác tay, các thiết bị chuyên dụng v.v...
<Tux|Ubuntu> fsck
<vubuntor233> !bot
<ubot2`> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<vubuntor233> !Fedora
<ubot2`> Factoid 'Fedora' not found
<vubuntor233> !irc
<ubot2`> IRC (Internet Relay Chat): Bạn có thể dùng hình thức này để nhận được sự giúp đỡ từ các thành viên khác. Để biết cách sử dụng xem link: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=1270
<donhuvy> xin chao
<CoconutCrab> xin chào
<Tux|Ubuntu> Xưa kia khăn đỏ bé con
<Tux|Ubuntu>  Giờ đây em lớn, em ngon quá trời
<donhuvy> trong so cac ban da ai dung ubuntu server 64 bit chua
<donhuvy> ko biet la dung unikey co chay duoc tren ubuntu server 64 bit ko?
<CoconutCrab> tốt
<donhuvy> toi van go tieng Viet khong dau the nay la chua biet cai phan mem go tieng Viet roi
<donhuvy> hic
<donhuvy> Khi dung ubuntu server, no co cai phan kiem tra ket noi mang
<donhuvy> cai ban server tren laptop day
<donhuvy> Phan kiem tra ket noi mang ton mat may phut, lieu co cach nao de ubuntu bo qua buoc kiem tra nay ko nhi
<donhuvy> ?
 * n2i server xài mớ unikey chi ta :|
<CoconutCrab> cài bản server trên laptop làm gì? :-\
<donhuvy> tai vi co thang ban ngay xua no bao may cai Window server 2008 tren laptop di, hay lam
<CoconutCrab> chả có tác dụng chi cả
<donhuvy> nen cung cai ubuntu server len laptop thu xem sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> ờ
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngáp
<n2i> donhuvy: vấn đề là cài lên để làm gì :D
<donhuvy> Tai vi linux dung chu yeu tren may chu,
<donhuvy> nen dung ban ubuntu server thi sau nay quan tri may chu se quen hon
<donhuvy> :) chac the
<CoconutCrab> vậy ha
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab chưa được quản trị máy chủ bao giờ, bò đi
 * Tux|Ubuntu quăng dây vào CoconutCrab
 * Tux|Ubuntu lướt đi
<donhuvy> Lieu dung nhieu ubuntu thi den khi thi mon "Linux va phan mem ma nguon mo" se duoc diem cao khong nhi?
<donhuvy> :))
<n2i> donhuvy: ủa, thế cài gui cho nó rồi sao?
<donhuvy> Cai roi
 * n2i thấy ngược lại, lol
<donhuvy> may qua search tren Google thay huong dan cau lenh cai GUI
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo apt-get install window-explorer
 * n2i xài GUI cho server, yeah
<donhuvy> khong, hinh nhu la sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Tux|Ubuntu> donhuvy: đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> lệnh kia mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> có GUI như Windows luôn á
<donhuvy> de bat Terminal len xem lai
<donhuvy> Oi, hay qua, nhu Windows cua Bill Gate luon ha
<Tux|Ubuntu> donhuvy: uhm
<Tux|Ubuntu> >:)
<donhuvy> Toi da dung cau lenh nay de cai GUI: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<donhuvy> Bat lai Terminal xem
<donhuvy> De dung thu cai GUI fake windows  xem sao
<n2i> sudo apt-get install control-panel :|
<Tux|Ubuntu> fake window
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<donhuvy> @tux: May bao la Unable to locate package window-explorer
<n2i> à, chắc chưa add repo rồi
<n2i> :P
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò bò đi
<vanlong441> chờ mãi ko thấy freenode gửi mail kích hoạt nhir:/
<codai2810> xem trong bulk/spam xem
<donhuvy> Oi, hom nay tap dung phim tat tren ubuntu hay qua
<donhuvy> Thi ra phim Meta la cai phim Logo Windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> Meta là Ctrl
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> Alt
<donhuvy> sai roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn phím Windows là super
<donhuvy> Meta la phim Logo Window
 * Tux|Ubuntu ếu thèm nói nữa
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi vào góc
<C4NoC> meta=super= windoof
<donhuvy> What is the "meta" key? The meta key is the key between the Ctrl and Alt keys on your keyboard. It may sometimes be called the Windows key, logo key, system key, or even the Ubuntu key. If you have an Apple keyboard, there will not be a meta key on your keyboard. The Command (Cmd) key can be used instead.
<vanlong441> cac ban co' ai dang ky thanh cong chua, sao minh ko thay' ai đc identified hết? Hay mình làm gì đó sai
<C4NoC> Tux|Ubuntu, rởm
<donhuvy> thay chua
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> dzậy ha
<C4NoC> chắc thế
<C4NoC> ủa
<C4NoC> phải hem ta
<C4NoC> :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu xài emacs nó dùng phím Alt làm meta
<C4NoC> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> dạo này đời mới nó đặt tên kì cục quá
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<C4NoC> cũng chả hiểu
<Tux|Ubuntu> Chắc xưa nó tính theo IBM keyboard
<CoconutCrab> IBM keyboard làm quái có cái phím super
<Tux|Ubuntu> (thời đó làm ếu có phím Windows)
<CoconutCrab> D:
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<C4NoC> D:
<CoconutCrab> emacs từ thủa đời nào rồi
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor019> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.   ** (nautilus:4337): WARNING **: Could not inhibit power management: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files  ** (nautilus:4337
<donhuvy> @<Tux | Ubuntu> test
<vubuntor019> khong biet bi gi :(
<CoconutCrab> nó dùng bàn phím của microcomputer thì phải
<n2i> Gọi là phím Windows, cơ mà bên Win hình như nó hơi thừa
<donhuvy> lam the nao de buzz 1 nguoi trong irc nhi?
<donhuvy> moi dung len ko bi
<vubuntor019> mo nautilus vs copy past file icon vao /urs/share/icon
<donhuvy> moi dung len ko bit
<n2i> donhuvy: no buzz :|
<CoconutCrab> donhuvy: google is our fiend
<donhuvy> Nhung ma lau
<vubuntor019> cho hoi minh muon cai ibus thi co can go cai ibus co san cua no trong may khong
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
<n2i> :|
<dnv2006> :-D
<dnv2006> Da dung Pindgin de chat tren IRC
<dnv2006> Khong dung IRC tren Chromium nua
<CoconutCrab> okay
<Tux|Ubuntu> irc làm đek có buzz
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> dnv2006: PM lung tung là ignore luôn đó nhá
 * Tux|Ubuntu phiền hà vãi
<dnv2006> Co phai Mr Tux | ubuntu da viet duoc 13266 bai tren ubuntu-vn.org ko?
<CoconutCrab> okay
<C4NoC> :3
<dnv2006> va~i
<dnv2006> gioi the
<nobawk> :))
 * nobawk đếm xem mình viết được mấy bài
<jin9x> ai biết chỉnh phím tắt trong gnome shell chỗ nào ko, cái Ctrl A nó ko hoạt động, chưa tìm ra chỗ sửa
<nobawk> :))
<dnv2006> khoan da de search
<CoconutCrab> ồ, emacs không phải là trên microcomputer mà là mainframe
 * Tux|Ubuntu sờ pem có nghệ thuật
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: thời những năm 80 là chưa có PC đúng không anh nhỉ ?
<donhuvy> Co roi
<CoconutCrab> 81 đấy
<donhuvy> 1980s co day roi
 * n2i muốn cắt bớt cái bàn phím PC này
<CoconutCrab> “Năng lực tấn công chính xác của Quân Giải phóng sẽ có bước nhảy vọt,” cùng hệ thống định vị mới.
<CoconutCrab> ghê chưa nà
<CoconutCrab> trong khi galileo của EU mãi éo xong
<CoconutCrab> ops
<CoconutCrab> lộn chỗ
 * CoconutCrab lăn
 * C4NoC tát CoconutCrab 
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab, sang kia coi
<vanlong441> muốn quảng cáo theme shell của mình thì post ở đâu hở mọi ng?
<CoconutCrab> forum
<vanlong441> chỗ nào của forum nhỉ?
<n2i> gnome-look.org <--
<Tux|Ubuntu> quảng cáo
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<n2i> cơ mà là theme mình làm ra
<jin9x> vào mục giải trí ấy
<n2i> chứ không phải là mix :D
<vanlong441> -.-
<vanlong441> đã để trên deviantart rồi
<jin9x> hay mục trash cũng được, thích hợp
<vanlong441> chỉ cần post cái link thôi
<vanlong441> vãi jin9x :))
<jin9x> mục giải trí
<jin9x> có cái topic show hình desktop mà
<vanlong441> uh
<vanlong441> để mình tìm
<n2i> Ảnh Ubuntu Desktop <-- thớt này
<n2i> hiện đang là 311 trang
<jin9x> làm đủ 100 page đi rồi close
<jin9x> 1000 page
<n2i> close làm gì :D
<n2i> để thế
<jin9x> ;))
<vanlong441> có ai muốn bàn về cinnamon ko?
<jin9x> bánh à @.@
<vanlong441> -.-
<vanlong441> đang đình đám trên omg ubuntu đấy
<vanlong441> mint vs ubuntu
<jin9x> có gì hấp dẫn ?
<n2i> :|
<n2i> lại có war à?
<vanlong441> uh
<vanlong441> độ gần tháng nay
<vanlong441> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/cinnamon-project-keeps-gnome-2-style-desktop-alive/
<n2i> lai căng :P
<dnv2006> Hom nay moi biet
<dnv2006> trong dep day
<vanlong441> đã gửi bài trong ảnh ubuntu, mọi ng vào ủng hộ nhé http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=205&p=151375#p151375
<vubuntor845> có ai ko
<vubuntor849> Hellu
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-31
<vubuntor527> các bác cho em hỏi muốn cài máy ảo trên ubuntu thì cài phần mềm nào ạ!
<Stanley00> virtual box đó bạn, có trong kho rồi đó
<n2i> qgoogletranslator: error :P
<vubuntor527> cảm ơn các bác nhé
<dnv2006> Happy new year!
<vubuntor784> .f
<vubuntor130> mọi người cho hỏi bên windows mình có driver touch pad để quản lý chuột laptop giờ qua bên này có thể cài đặt được như thế không
<n2i> chắc chưa
<Stanley00> vubuntor130: bạn muốn làm gì với touch pad?
<n2i> vẫn có cái mouse preference mà
<vubuntor130> mình muốn quản lý
<vubuntor130> lúc nào cắm chuột ngoài thì dis chuột lap
<Stanley00> nhiêu đó thì bạn có thể làm trong mouse preference như n2i  nói á
<vubuntor130> trong đó không thấy chức năng đó
<Stanley00> bạn dùng ubuntu bản mấy vậy?
<vubuntor130> 10.04
<n2i> touchpad thường có thể tắt cứng được mà
<lostfile> :vu
<vubuntor130> disable tp while typing ....
<vubuntor130> không thấy chức năng khi cắm chuột ngoài
<lostfile> @vubuntor130 dùng script trên diễn đàn có đề cập
<vubuntor130> cho mình xin link được không
<lostfile> @n2i tùy dòng máy chứ không phải đa số bạn
<n2i> lostfile: vâng, tất nhiên. nên cũng chỉ là ``thường'' :D
<lostfile> search đi bạn
<n2i> cờ mà những dòng máy sau này thường đều có cả.
 * n2i vốn xài máy cùi, đời đầu 2008 nên không có
<Stanley00> vubuntor130: bạn có thể xem link này, thủ công một tí https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Using_Touchpad-Indicator
<Stanley00> vubuntor130: link này thì tự động, nhưng bù lại, nó khá là dài
<Stanley00> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1629433
<vubuntor130> oke tks bạn
<vubuntor130> thấy có người bảo dùng lệnh này
<vubuntor130> rmmod psmouse
<vubuntor130> không biết thế nào bạn nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor130: nếu bạn biết lệnh đó để làm gì, và biết cách "undo" thì bạn có thể dùng nó ;)
<vubuntor130> insmod psmouse
<vubuntor130> không biết thế có hợp lý không
<Stanley00> mình không biết mấy lệnh đó :D
<vubuntor644> Mọi người cho hỏi cách nào đế backup U lại đơn giản nhất không
<Stanley00> vubuntor644: dùng tar hoặc rsync, mấy vụ này Tux|Ubuntu rành lắm đó :D
<lostfile> vubuntor644, Backup nội dung gì?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor644: định backup cái gì ?
<vubuntor644> backup như là ghost ý
<lostfile> vubuntor644, clonezilla
<lostfile> vubuntor644, cách dùng thì lên youtube search phim or đọc ngay trang chủ clonezilla.org
<vubuntor644> :(
<vubuntor644> mình muốn ghost cho nó an toàn
<vubuntor644> vì k biết nhiều nên mới hỏi thật kỹ cho chắc
<vubuntor644> vì nguồn trên mạng nhiều lắm
<lostfile> vubuntor644, công cụ ghost đó bạn
<vubuntor644> clonezilla hả bạn
<lostfile> vubuntor644, nếu muốn quen thì dùng norton ghost bản mới nhất có hỗ trợ ext4
<lostfile> vubuntor644, uh
<vubuntor644> mình có đọc 1 bài backup mà không biết độ chuẩn nó đến đâu các bạn nhìn qua giúp mình nhé
<vubuntor644> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<lostfile> vubuntor644, bạn muốn easy or advance thì tùy bạn thôi
<lostfile> vubuntor644, câu trả lời cho cái dễ là có rồi đó, còn advance thì tùy bạn muốn backup cái nào
<vubuntor644> vấn đề k phải là easy hay advance mà hiệu quả nó mang lại thế nào ý
<vubuntor644> nếu mình làm theo hướng dẫn của trang đó
<vubuntor644> thì có ổn k
<lostfile> vubuntor644, bạn yêu cầu giải pháp ghost thì clonezilla đó
<vubuntor644> mình k rành lệnh trong U nên k dám thử
<vubuntor644> uh tks bạn nha
<lostfile> vubuntor644, welcome
<Tux|Ubuntu> Norton ghost từ mấy cái bootCD có cái nào chơi được Ext4 đâu ta ?
<lostfile> Tux|Ubuntu, có /me còn giữ bản ghost ubuntu 10.04 ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> lostfile: ghost version nào anh ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> trong mấy cái boot cd là 11.5
<lostfile> Tux|Ubuntu, không nhớ nếu cần thì mình tìm lại cho
 * Tux|Ubuntu cũng chả cần
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng chính xác là nó là version bao nhiêu thôi.
<lostfile> Tux|Ubuntu, ngoài nort còn một tên nữa, hình như Acr hay sao đó
<lostfile> Tux|Ubuntu, bk ra file *.img
<Tux|Ubuntu> Acronis thì rõ rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng NortonGhost thì nhớ là không.
<Tux|Ubuntu> lostfile: nó backup ra file .tib
<lostfile> hihi, mình ko nhớ rõ cái đuôi gì
<lostfile> Tux|Ubuntu, ọc, mới check lại file ghost nó ở ext3, mình nhớ nhầm rồi, sogy ^^
<dnv2006> :-D
<dnv2006> j
<vubuntor922> làm sao để xem tại liệu FILE của c trong ubuntu ??
<Stanley00> ??? không hiểu ý của bạn lắm
<vubuntor922> man FILE nó không ra cái mà mình cần
<n2i> vubuntor922: FILE = ?
<n2i> helloworld.c <-- :P
<vubuntor922> ý mình là xem tài liệu FILE của c như javadoc của java ấy
<vubuntor922> man FILE chẳn hang
<vubuntor922> man stat thì có mà man FILE thì ra cai không dúng mình cần
<Stanley00> vubuntor922: FILE là một kiểu, không có xem được, hình như man chỉ xem được hàm
<vubuntor922> à
<vubuntor922> không phải
<vubuntor922> kiểu char xem được mà
<Stanley00> vậy chác chỉ xem kiểu căn bản
<Stanley00> >:)
<vubuntor922> ....
<Stanley00> bạn xem kiểu char bằng cách nào vậy?
<vubuntor922> à mình khai báo int far * pt trong win thì nó chụi còn trong ubuntu nó không chụi là sao
<Stanley00> far? có vụ này nữa á?
<vubuntor922> có thể thay thế #include <conio.h> = #include <?>
<vubuntor922> có chứ
<n2i> vubuntor922: bỏ conio,h đi
 * n2i 31/12 rồi :
<Stanley00> ôi, hiểu rồi, bạn nên kiếm một cuốn sách nào đó về lập trình c trên linux đi
<vubuntor922> khai báo con trỏ lớn hon 2 byte thì phải
<Stanley00> linux có mấy cái khác window
 * n2i nghĩ ANSI C là được rồi :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor922: con trỏ bên này luôn là 4 byte :D nên không cần far
<vubuntor922> khác mấy cái không biết lần ở đâu hết
<vubuntor922> thế chỉ int *pt thôi a
<vubuntor922> ....
 * Stanley00 thì không biết ANSI C, chỉ đọc về glibc :))
<vubuntor922> máy không có mạng nên lâu lâu mới online nhớ gì hỏi nấy thôi, đôi lúc đang học gặp bế tắc ko biết làm gì cả đành phải ngừng
<vubuntor922> thank nhiều.
<vubuntor125> các bạn cho mình hỏi cách cài đặt và config samba trong ubuntu 10.04
<vubuntor125> mình có search nhưng toàn những bài cũ
<vubuntor125> không hiểu lắm
<C4NoC> WTF
<vubuntor125> :(
<C4NoC> giờ mà còn cài gì
<C4NoC> đi chơi năm mới đi
<vubuntor125> :D
<vubuntor125> cài để share phim cho mấy đứa bạn xem
<vubuntor125> vừa chơi về rồi
<vubuntor125> giúp mình đi :D
<C4NoC> google đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor125> mình cai đặt samba bằng lệnh apt-get install rồi
<C4NoC> có mấy hàng
<vubuntor125> nhưng k biết dùng thế nào
<vubuntor125> share rồi nhưng nó đòi pass
<vubuntor125> mà mình k biết  phân quyền chỗ nào
<vubuntor125> @cá nóc giúp đi :P
<C4NoC> quên rồi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor125> :((
<vubuntor125> giups đi :(
<Stanley00> Happy new year!!!
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> vubuntor125, gõ smb rồi tab mấy cái coi nó ra cái gì
<vubuntor125> gõ ở đâu bạn
<C4NoC> vubuntor125, add user samba vào
<C4NoC> terminal
<C4NoC> pùn ngủ quá
<vubuntor125> nó ra 1 list
<vubuntor125> winetricks
<vubuntor125> smbcacls          smbcquotas        smbpasswd         smbstatus.samba3 smbclient         smbd              smbspool          smbtar smbcontrol        smbget            smbstatus         smbtree
<vubuntor125> cá nóc ơi làm gì nữa bạn
<C4NoC> smbpasswd kìa
<vubuntor125> Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<vubuntor125> là sao bạn
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor125> sau khi gõ smbpasswd và gõ pass xong nó hienej thế
<C4NoC> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-11.04-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> đọc đi
<vubuntor125> trước mình cài mỗi apt-get install samba
<vubuntor125> giờ gỡ nó ra cài lại ah
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> đọc cái kia đi
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-01
<dnv2006> Happy new year, 2012!
<dnv2006> co ai online thi len tieng xem nao
<MeiMei> dnv2006: Happy new year
 * MeiMei giờ này mọi người ngủ hết òi :D
<dnv2006> hello meimei
<dnv2006> meimei o dau day?
<dnv2006> sai gon? da nang? ha noi?
<dnv2006> ca ngay ngoi may tinh
<dnv2006> hi
<MeiMei> dnv2006: dạ gần HN thui à
<MeiMei> dnv2006: miền Bắc ạ :)
<dnv2006> hehe
<dnv2006> toi moi dung ubuntu
<dnv2006> nen may hom nay dung irc suot
<dnv2006> vao channel #ubuntu-vn
<dnv2006> :)
<MeiMei> dnv2006: oh
<MeiMei> dnv2006: vào đây để đc support :)
<vubuntor367> mình cài compiz rồi vào phần desktop cube thì bị lỗi màn hình trống trơn
<GeekComp> vubuntor367: bạn phải disable desktop wall trước
<vubuntor367> đã search google mà chưa tìm được cách sửa
<Stanley00> vubuntor367: thử với từ khóa "reset unity" chưa?
<vubuntor367> chÆ°a
<GeekComp> vubuntor367: disable desktop wall sau đó mới enable cube
<vubuntor367> cám ơn GeekComp, lần sau thì phải làm thế rồi
<Stanley00> sửa cái unity trước chứ sn GeekComp
<GeekComp> hêm, cái này do xung đột plugin thôi
<vubuntor367> có dòng như này: nhấn Ctrl +Alt+F4 >> unity --reset-icons
<vubuntor367> có đúng không vậy
<Stanley00> ồ, ra là chỉ disable cái wall đó là có cube rồi à? vậy mà đó giờ /me cứ tưởng nó không chạy được luôn :))
<GeekComp> Alt F2 thay cho Ctrl Alt F4
<Stanley00> vubuntor367: chắc là đúng, hình như không có chữ icon, chỉ có "DISPLAY=:0.0 unity --reset" thôi
<GeekComp> đi ăn cơm cái đã
<vubuntor367> mà giờ Alt F2 không hiện gì cả
<Stanley00> ơ mà cũng chẳng cần display=:0.0 nữa
<Stanley00> ALT F2 không chạy thì Ctrl ALt F1 đi
<MeiMei> oài, mấy hôm nay ubuntu của em hong vào được facebook  :(
<GeekComp> MeiMei: thay dns, proxy, host, tor.... đi em
<MeiMei> em đã từng thay òi mờ, thay từ dạo mà VNPT nó hay chặn FB ấy
<MeiMei> trước vào bt chỉ 2-3 hôm nay tự dưng lại k vào đc :|
<Stanley00> MeiMei: nghe đồn cũng nhiều người dùng VNPT bị tình trạng này rồi
<Stanley00> MeiMei: chắc nó lại chặn...
<MeiMei> Stanley00: chắc vậy quá :)
<MeiMei> lại chui proxy vậy :D
<vubuntor510> đã reset xong unity
<vubuntor510> mà cứ disable desktop wall là màn hình lại trống trơn
<Stanley00> vubuntor510: vụ này mình không rành lắm, banjhoir GeekComp thử
<vubuntor510> không thể sử dụng desktop cube được
<vubuntor510> ờ
 * Stanley00 đó giờ cứ dùng mặc định không à, không có dám vọc, nên mấy vụ này dở lắm... :(
<GeekComp> vubuntor510: nè
<GeekComp> đầu tiên
<vubuntor510> uh
<GeekComp> disable Wal
<GeekComp> đừng disable Ubuntu Unity
<GeekComp> sau đó enable Cube
<vubuntor510> disable 'Desktop wall' đúng không GeekComp
<GeekComp> uhm
<GeekComp> thấy nó hiện ra thông báo ko?
<GeekComp> nhấn disable these plugin
<GeekComp> tích tiếp vô ubuntu unity plugin
<GeekComp> rồi tích chọn cube
<vubuntor510> mình đang dùng ubuntu 11.10 và cài compiz từ kho phần mềm
<vubuntor510> hình như không có ubuntu unity plugin
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> cài ccsm chưa?
<vubuntor510> chÆ°a
<vubuntor510> à rồi
<GeekComp> dzô cái đó
<vubuntor510> uh
<vubuntor510> mà không giống như bạn nói
<GeekComp> tích bỏ Desktop Wall đi
<vubuntor510> thì mất hết luôn
<vubuntor510> có sao không
<GeekComp> còn cái khung đó ko
<vubuntor510> có
<GeekComp> ừm
<GeekComp> tiếp
<vubuntor510> ok, mình thử
<GeekComp> tích chọn Ubuntu Unity Plugin ngay dưới nó
<vubuntor510> mặc định nó chọn rồi
<GeekComp> bỏ wall và disable cả 2 chưa?
<vubuntor510> bỏ wall rồi
<GeekComp> hiện thông báo và nhấn disable these plugin chưa?
<GeekComp> nhấn vô nút đó
<vubuntor510> rồi
<vubuntor510> mất hết icon
<GeekComp> rồi cái ubuntu unity kia đã mất dấu tích chưa?
<GeekComp> mất rồi tích lại
<vubuntor510> vẫn còn
<GeekComp> ọc
<vubuntor510> giờ tích vào cube phải ko
<GeekComp> remote đi
<vubuntor510> đợi mình thử cái đã
 * GeekComp nghi nghi mấy tay nằm vùng
<Stanley00> GeekComp: ??
<vubuntor936> bác Geekcomp
<vubuntor936> bật unity plugin thì vào tùy chọn nào đây
<vubuntor936> chọn desktop cube phải ko, hay là chon desktop wall vậy
<lmq2401> Vào cái chương trình tùy chỉnh Compiz click vài Unity plugin
<vubuntor936> đã làm được rồi
<vubuntor936> thanks
<lmq2401> trang này hết được log lại rồi sao?
<GeekComp> lmq2401: vẫn đấy chứ
<GeekComp> cơ mà host khác
<GeekComp> http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ đây nè
<Stanley00> ồ, thì ra là nó dời sang đây, sn nào nào đó đổi cái topic này lại đi :D
<vimojnguoi> trào buổi triều :D
<vimojnguoi> chà cái máy kết nối đt có kết nối 2.5g vào cũng nhanh gớm
<vimojnguoi> mỗi lần vào một trang web thì dùng cái mền + với cái gối là chuẩn :D
<vimojnguoi> bác nào chỉ cho em học php ở trang gì ấy nhỉ ! công nhận học đc thằng đó cái não đc thông đc cả đống không còn đần thối như hồi lần nữa :D
<vimojnguoi> bắt đầu thích sql hơn
<vimojnguoi> thôi tạm biệt mọi người em biến đây ! tất niên vui vẻ
<vubuntor021> các anh cho em hỏi trong pidgin có hỗ trợ gọi qua chát ko ạ
<lmq2401> vubuntor021: qua Yahoo?
<lmq2401> vubuntor021: không!
<vubuntor719> em muốn gọi cho yahoo ạ
<vubuntor514> cho mình hỏi mình cài đặt ubuntu 11.10 rồi nhưng không cài được flash player va chương trình nge nhạc xem phim. đây là lần đầu mình sử dụng hệ điều hành này. mọi người giúp với.
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor514
<ubot2`> vubuntor514: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Stanley00> vubuntor514: bạn xem link ubot2` mới post ấy
<vubuntor514> mình cài được HDH rồi nhưng mà còn vấn đề flash player với phần mềm nghe nhạc, video nữa thui. bài viết đó chỉ hưỡng dẫn sơ qua thôi ah
<Stanley00> !ure | vubuntor514 vậy thì xem thêm trang này nữa
<ubot2`> vubuntor514 vậy thì xem thêm trang này nữa: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor514> để cài phần mềm mới phải dùng lệnh hả bạn
<lmq2401> vào kho để cài
<Stanley00> không cần, có thể dùng synaptic hoặc Ubuntu Software Center, nhưng trên này vẫn thích hd cài bằng lệnh hơn
 * lmq2401 không biết cài bằng lệnh
<Stanley00> dùng GUI thì tự bạn phải tìm hiểu, trên này chỉ đưa ra cái lệnh, bạn copy paste là xong... nên thích hd bằng lệnh lắm :D
<lmq2401> Nó có cái chương trình tên là Ubuntu Software Center có chức năng giúp quản lý và cài phần mềm :)
<vubuntor514> vào dó rồi làm thế nào để cài mình tải phần mềm về nhấn open mà không được hj cái náy khác win thật
<vubuntor514> dù sao cũng thank nhiều
<Stanley00> vubuntor514: mới xem lại cái wiki, hướng dẫn đầy đủ mà :-ss
<lmq2401> vubuntor514: Bạn tải file .exe?
<lmq2401> Ubuntu dựa trên Debian, nó sử dụng gói phần mềm .deb
<lmq2401> vubuntor514: bạn vào kho rồi gõ tên phần mềm muốn cài vào khung tìm kiếm rồi nó sẽ hiện danh sách, chọn rồi nhấn nút Install
<vubuntor514> vậy ah mình hiểu rồi. thế bạn có biết những phần mềm phổ biến nào ko?
<lmq2401> về lĩnh vực gì?
<lmq2401> vubuntor514: cái gói gồm flash, codec mp3, giải nén rar.... mà bạn cần tên là ubuntu-restricted-extra
<vubuntor514> vậy ah.thế phần mềm làm video sua ảnh thì sao
<lmq2401> OpenShot
<lmq2401> bạn tìm theo thể loại phần mềm đó
<vubuntor514> ok dao diện đẹp thật nhưng phải học cách sử dụng thôi. cảm ơn nhé
<lmq2401> vubuntor514: bạn thấy cái nào được đánh giá nhiều sao thì xem xét nó
<lmq2401> có 1 trang web liệt kê các phần mềm tương ứng cài được trên Ubuntu với các phần mềm nổi tiếng (Photoshop, MS Office...)
<lmq2401> vubuntor514: tự tìm hiểu trên trang wiki của Ubuntu-VN hoặc vào chương trình Help gõ từ khóa liên quan đến nội dung cần tim
<vubuntor874> cac bac giup em voi
<vubuntor400> xin lỗi các bác. cái mạng nhà em nó chán quá!
<vubuntor400> các bác cho em hỏi : em trước dùng ubuntu sau đó có cái card mạng usb nó ko nhận nên cài mãi ko được ,
<vubuntor400> em chạy sang cái fedora thấy nó nhận nên dùng cái này
<vubuntor400> bây giờ em muốn cài cái máy ảo để cho việc học mà cài mãi ko được
<vubuntor400> khi cài xong nó lại ko load được
<vubuntor400> nó báo  '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' chạy với root và cài dkms trước
<vubuntor400> mà em cài cái này rồi
<vubuntor400> chả biết hỏi ai nên vào đây mong các bác chỉ bảo
<vubuntor400> em còn gà có j mong các bác bỏ qua
<Stanley00> vubuntor400: nó báo thế thì bạn cứ chạy thử xem sao. "sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup"
<vubuntor400> em chạy rồi nhưng ko được
<Stanley00> nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor400> Error! Your kernel source for kernel 2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686 cannot be found at /lib/modules/2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686/build or /lib/modules/2.6.35.6-45.fc14.i686/source.                                                            [FAILED]   (Failed, trying without DKMS) Recompiling VirtualBox kernel modules                      [FAILED]   (Look at /var/log/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong)
<vubuntor400> nó báo lỗi như vậy bác à
<Stanley00> bạn có chắc là đã cài dkms gì gì đó chưa??
<vubuntor400> em cài cái đấy trước sau đó em mới cài virtualbox mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor400: vậy thì chắc bạn phải đọc cái log file nó đề cập tới thôi.
<Stanley00> vubuntor400: bạn có thể post cái log đó lên link sau được không?
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor400> đây bác http://paste.ubuntu.com/789505/
<Stanley00> vubuntor400: hmm, thế bạn có cài gói kernel header chưa?
<vubuntor400> em chÆ°a
<Stanley00> bạn cài thêm gói đó nữa đi, rồi chạy lại cái lệnh trên kia
<vubuntor400> vâng để em chạy
<afrendly> Mọi người cho mình hỏi, Archlinux hơn gì ubuntu vậy? Mình cài archlinux rồi cũng cấu hình vài cái như bản ubuntu altimate vậy. Chỉ thấy archlinux đúng là ko giới hạn phiên bản phần mềm như ubuntu, nguồn phần mềm thì gần như chỉ xài nguồn mở (chặt hơn ubuntu). Ngoài ra có gì hay hơn không mọi người? Mới bđàu tìm hiểu archlinux.
<afrendly> Hỏi bên vnluser ma ko ai trả lời hết nên sang đây?
<Stanley00> afrendly: có CoconutCrab trả lời rồi mà :D
<Stanley00> afrendly: trên arch wiki có nói đấy :D
<vimojnguoi> hj all
<vimojnguoi> không biết có nên tạo 1 post về apache không nhỉ
<CoconutCrap> cứ tạo
<vimojnguoi> tại sợ rác cho diễn đàn ! để thử tạo xem phản ứng như thế nào :D
<vimojnguoi> em đang suy nghĩ ! nếu như công cụ download và file là định dạng torrent còn phần quản lý apps thì thiết kế giống như kiểu gian hàng online thì có tốt không nhỉ
<vimojnguoi> mà thôi kệ học tạo một trang web có khả năng tùy biến cao trc đã rồi hãy tính tiếp ! bye mọi người em đi mài sách !
<CoconutCrap> :-\
<vubuntor132> các bác cho em hỏi muốn voice call với bạn chát bằng yahoo thì phải làm sao ạ
<CoconutCrab> dùng cái gyachi thì phải
<Stanley00> gyachi, vậy mà không nhớ được :))
<vubuntor132> vâng thank bác nhé
<GeekComp> vubuntor132: :>)
<codai2810> hê hê
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bo
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bot
<ubot2`> Factoid 'bo' not found
<ubot2`> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<codai2810> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: cười gì
<codai2810> vui thì cười
<codai2810> liên quan gì anh? :D
 * Tux|Ubuntu chui vào xó
<codai2810> :)
<vubuntor184> các bác cho em hỏi
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor184> em cài cái gyache để chát voice mà nó báo lỗi Cannot run gyvoice due to the following missing files:        tsd32.dll       tssoft.acm  Not in the following directories:       /       /usr/lib/win32/       /usr/local/lib/win32/       /usr/lib/codecs/
<vubuntor184> nghĩa là sao ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor184: nghĩa là thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> có voice thì dùng GTalk hay là Skype ấy
<vubuntor184> mà gTalk hay skype lại phải có tài khoản
<vubuntor184> mà các bạn yahoo thì đâu dễ bỏ hả bác
<Stanley00> vubuntor184: máy bạn còn window chứ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> text chat
<GeekComp> vubuntor184: dzậy bạn quay lại vs windoof nha
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<vubuntor184> em mới giải tán từ hôm qua
 * codai2810 lôi kéo đc 1 đống người dùng skype
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: à, sn Tux|Ubuntu ơi, sn đổi cái topic lại đi, log nó đổi chỗ rồi :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: có quyền đâu mà đổi
<Tux|Ubuntu> bảo n0bawk kìa :D
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: èo...
<GeekComp> log thì /me toàn dzô irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> GeekComp: vậy là nó nằm ở đó lâu rồi hả sn?
<GeekComp> chả biết
<Stanley00> vubuntor184: vậy thì giải tán yahoo voice luôn đi... hoặc là ép yahoo open source :))
<vubuntor184> nghĩa là sao hả bác
<vubuntor184> em muốn chát với các bạn có tài khoản yahoo
<vubuntor184> nếu bảo họ bỏ tài khoản yahoo để tạo tài khoản skype chỉ để nói chuyện với em thì ....
<Stanley00> chat text hoặc nếu không thể không có thì cài window và Y!M vào
<Stanley00> DONE!
<codai2810> ko phải bỏ yahoo
<codai2810> chỉ là thêm skype thôi :-/
<codai2810> mà bên ý chat voice, nếu mạng bị dis thì ko bị rớt ngay mà nó sẽ tiếp tục connect một lúc chứ ko như yahoo, mạng hơi yếu đã rớt, lại còn rè
<vubuntor184> vậy hả bác
<vubuntor184> chất lượng skype thì thế nào ạ
<codai2810> rất tốt
<codai2810> b-(
<Stanley00> vubuntor184: codai2810 là chị, không phải bác đâu :))
<codai2810> bác gái
<lostfile> skyper có cái dở là ko gửi offline msg đc
<codai2810> ho'ho'ho'
<codai2810> có mà
<codai2810> cơ mà lúc nào cả 2 người online thì người kia mới nhận đc
<codai2810> =))
<vubuntor184> codai2810 là nữ à
<codai2810> nếu chat nhóm thì trong nhóm phải có ít nhất 1 người online
<lostfile> không,nick offline gửi không được, khi bên kia online mà mình cũng online thì tin kia nó mới qua
<codai2810> nhưng mà gửi tin nhắn thì có mail, yahoo...
<codai2810> thì bẩu cả 2 online mà
<lostfile> ^^
<Tux|Ubuntu> vote anti social
<vubuntor184> mà trong pidgin có gửi tin nhắn offline được ko ạ
<lostfile> có @@
<Tux|Ubuntu> tùy sơ vít
<vubuntor184> ko biết em gọi codai2810 bằng chị hay em vậy ạ
<Stanley00> @@
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor184: bà :))
<vubuntor184> em sợ gọi nhầm thì sẽ mất lòng ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor184: gọi như mình là không sợ mất lòng đâu
<codai2810> vubuntor184: bác gái :">
<vubuntor184> bác cho em hỏi thế sơ vít nào thì có gửi cho nhóm ạ
<vubuntor184> thế bác gái nhưng chưa có chồng thì làm sao ạ
<codai2810> có chồng roài
<codai2810> ho'ho'ho'
<vubuntor184> nghe ho ho ho mà như bị bệnh vậy ta
<vubuntor184> codai2810 có nick ko cho cháu,em  được ko
<Tux|Ubuntu> bà codai2810 đang cười sung sướng
<Tux|Ubuntu> trong khi một tay đang bóp cổ chồng
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<Tux|Ubuntu> j/k
<vubuntor184> để có j tiện thể hỏi
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: thả về ròi =))
<vubuntor184> codai2810 thấy thế nào
<codai2810> vubuntor184: thấy dề :-/
<codai2810> thôi đi code, ko mai bị sếp khanhpt gõ đầu :-s
<GeekComp> vubuntor184: em ơi đừng nghe codai2810 bả lừa đấy
<GeekComp> :-/
<vubuntor184> ủa sao lại thấy de
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: Tết này xếp khanhpt có thưởng hem
<vubuntor184> codai2810 đâu rồi ạ
<vubuntor184> cháu , em mới biết nên muốn giúp đỡ mà
<codai2810> vubuntor184: :-/
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: tất nhiên là ko =))
<Stanley00> vubuntor184: rule No1. không public thông tin trên IRC :))
<vubuntor184> à
<vubuntor184> ra vậy
<vubuntor184> thế làm thế nào để được sự giúp đỡ từ codai2810 ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://youtu.be/ox7FaXYEAOY
<codai2810> vubuntor184: dạy codai2810 có đủ kiến thức để giúp đỡ
<GeekComp> codai2810: kìa vubuntor184 đòi gặp mặt trực tiếp kìa
<vubuntor184> gặp mặt thì em ko dám
<vubuntor184> em muốn giúp đỡ thôi à
<vubuntor184> vì em cài cái máy ảo mà mãi ko được
<GeekComp> :-/
<vubuntor184> mất ngủ 2 ngày nay rồi
<GeekComp> sao ko đk
<Stanley00> thôi codai2810 vào giúp đi kìa. /me đi ra :))
<codai2810> máy ảo là cái gì thế? :(
<vubuntor184> em cài cái virtualbox
<GeekComp> thìa sao?
<vubuntor184> nhưng cài xong nó ko load được
<vubuntor184> nản
<GeekComp> ưchụp cái ảnh coi
<vubuntor184> em mới giải tán cái windown xong
<GeekComp> ừa thì sao
<GeekComp> :-/
<GeekComp> nãy h chưa hiểu gì hết trơn hết trọi
<Stanley00> GeekComp: dễ mà, bạn ý không biết dùng VB, hết :))
<vubuntor184> em cài được cái virtualbox lên nhưng khi tạo máy ảo thì không khởi động được
<Stanley00> nghe giống vụ của bạn lúc chiều quá ta?
<GeekComp> vubuntor184: thìa đã bảo chụp cái ảnh coi
<GeekComp> chả biết lỗi nào sao giúp
<vubuntor184> http://paste.ubuntu.com/789662/
<vubuntor184> đấy ạ
<vubuntor184> mà sao codai2810 không thấy nói j nhỉ
<codai2810> /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<GeekComp> vubuntor184: bạn đang dùng U bản mấy
<codai2810> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<codai2810> hohoho
<vubuntor184> em dùng fedora 14 bác ạ
<GeekComp> chạy lệnh của codai2810 xem sao
<vubuntor184> codai2810 ốm hay sao thế nhỉ
<lostfile> su -c '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup'
<GeekComp> vubuntor184: hêm, bả đang mải chém gió
<GeekComp> à ừ nhầm Fe
<vubuntor184> em chạy rồi
<vubuntor184> yum install /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup với quyền root nhưng ko được
<Tux|Ubuntu> vl
<lostfile> OMG
<Tux|Ubuntu> ôi cái sn
<Stanley00> OMG
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Stanley00> fedora user đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng fedora nó mới bờ rồ
<vubuntor184> đâu có
<GeekComp> :-|
<vubuntor184> vì lý do riêng thôi mà bác
<lostfile> dùng cái nào cũng không quan trọng, đáp ứng công việc là okie
<vubuntor184> nhưng thấy bác bảo fedora là phải pro thì phải
<vubuntor184> em mới mà dùng cái này chắc suốt ngày lên đây nhờ các bác rồi
<lostfile> click và click, giao diện dù có xài cm đi cũng chẳng pro gì
<vubuntor184> vâng đúng vậy
<vubuntor184> pro chỉ có màn hình đen thôi
<vubuntor184> codai2810 đâu rồi
<lostfile> nói vậy mà ko hiểu
<Stanley00> lostfile: người mới mà ;)
<lostfile> đối với /me pro là cách thức anh hoàn thành và hiệu quả công việc chứ tôi không quan tâm Anh dùng công cụ gì
<vubuntor184> em hiểu
<codai2810> :-?
<lostfile> vậy thì đừng nói chỉ có command mới pro, không phải cho mọi thời điểm và mọi công việc
<vubuntor184> đúng nơi đúng chỗ đúng ko bác
<lostfile> mình hong đề cập đến vấn đề này nữa nhé, tùy cách nhận định của bạn
<vubuntor184> vâng
<vubuntor184> bác chỉ cho em cái lỗi trên với
<vubuntor184> em đang cần gấp bác à
<vubuntor184> mất 2 đêm rồi
<lostfile> đã thực hiện lệnh trên chưa!?
<Stanley00> vubuntor184: mình nhớ là đã hd bạn vấn đề này rồi mà
<Stanley00> đưa luôn cả cái lệnh "đúng đắn" để chạy nữa...
<vubuntor184> lệnh  này hả bác /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Tux|Ubuntu> windows ftw
<vubuntor184> vì mạng nhà em nó chập chờn nên em bây h mới vào được còn lcú sáng thì tý lại thoát
<Stanley00> khổ, thế bạn đã cài kernel header vào chưa?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Windows có phải dễ dùng hem
<vubuntor184> Package kernel-2.6.35.14-106.fc14.i686 already installed and latest version No package header available. Nothing to do
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor184: thế xài linux vì mục đích gì :D
<Stanley00> sn Tux|Ubuntu chỉ bác ấy cài kernel header dùm đi, /me hem biết fedora :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: có xài fedora đâu mà biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Stanley00> LOL
<GeekComp> mịa mạng
<vubuntor184> linux là của con nhà nghèo mà bác
<Stanley00> vubuntor184: tư tưởng gì lạ vậy?
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.if-not-true-then-false.com/2010/install-virtualbox-with-yum-on-fedora-centos-red-hat-rhel/
<Tux|Ubuntu> just Google
<vubuntor184> em thấy khả năng chạy nhẹ hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor184: nặng lắm
 * Tux|Ubuntu nặng đầu lắm
<vubuntor184> cấu hình máy em hơi kém
<Tux|Ubuntu> xài Windows chả phải quan tâm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> khỏe re
<Stanley00> thôi, quit, làm cho xong cái bài tập đây...
<vubuntor110> moi người cho hỏi
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: lol
<vubuntor110> mc@MC-Dell:~$ smbsmbpasswd smbsmbpasswd: command not found mc@MC-Dell:~$ smbpasswd Old SMB password: New SMB password: Retype new SMB password: Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<vubuntor110> mình sử dụng smspasswd để đánh mk cho samba ma nó báo lỗi như thế
<Tux|Ubuntu> tết nhất đến nơi
<lostfile> OMG, nhiều người suy nghĩ cực đoan quá :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> lostfile: ai vậy anh :))
<lostfile> ah, cái cậu hỏi VB đó
<vubuntor110> mọi người cho hỏi :(
<vubuntor110> hỏi rồi kìa
<vubuntor110> :(
<lostfile> với cái cậu _5tk gì đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> lostfile: thằng _5tk
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì nó cực đoan từ lâu rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<lostfile> uh, từ ngữ dùng thật khó lường
<lostfile> hihi, cứ cho cậu ta good đi ^^
<GeekComp> wth?
<GeekComp> cái gì đang diễn ra ở động gay này thế
<vubuntor184> các bác nói , em thấy  em cần đọc lại sách nhiều hơn rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor184: sang Liên Xô du học
<Tux|Ubuntu> lấy nhiều chân kinh vào
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế mới khá lên được
<vubuntor184> vâng
<lostfile> vubuntor110, thói quen tốt, khi bạn muốn tìm hiểu một vấn đề thì xem qua rồi hỏi sẽ dễ dàng cho bạn và mọi người
<vubuntor184> em đang download mấy tài liệu quý
<Tux|Ubuntu> 36 thế huyền thoại
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor184> ko
<vubuntor184> linux căn bản mà bác
<vubuntor184> tiện thể hỏi các bác luôn
<vubuntor184> học từ cái j đi
<lostfile> Linux căn bản, cụm từ bạn vừa đề cập đó là cách tiếp cận
<vubuntor184> em thấy tài liệu bạt ngàn mà mình học cả đời ko hết
<Stanley00> vubuntor184: share cái "mấy tài liệu quý" được không bác?
<vubuntor184> nên bắt đầu từ đâu ạ
<lostfile> vubuntor110, đã nói rồi đó
<vubuntor184> vubuntor110 => tâm nên sáng chứ ko chỉ nghĩ vậy ta!
<lostfile> OMG, mới để ý, auto tab của mình báo hại cm nhầm người
<Tux|Ubuntu> !l4u
<ubot2`> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
<Tux|Ubuntu> ^ hàng đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> (bắt đầu tu luyện bằng cuốn đó)
<vubuntor184> tiếp theo là j
<vubuntor184> hả bác
<vubuntor184> em muốn biết quá trình tu luyên
<vubuntor184> để biết cách mà học
<lostfile> vubuntor184, đọc rồi tự bạn biết bạn cần thêm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor184: chưa học bò đã lo học chạy
<vubuntor184> em biết mà
<vubuntor110> ở đây có ai dùng goldendict không vậy
<vubuntor110> cho mình hỏi 1 tẹo như con mẹo thôi
<codai2810> !ask | vubuntor110
<ubot2`> vubuntor110: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * Tux|Ubuntu dùng google translate
<Stanley00> vubuntor110: sao bạn không hỏi luôn câu hỏi chính nhỉ?
<vubuntor110> mình cài nó rồi
<vubuntor110> thấy trên mạng bảo nó cài được từ điển bgl
<vubuntor110> vậy mà giờ mình add thì nó k hiện file đó
<vubuntor110> từ điển từ bên babylon ấy
<Stanley00> vubuntor110: bgl cũng có nhiều loại,
<Stanley00> có loại nó mở, có loại nó khóa... có lẽ bạn gặp phải loại bị khóa rồi
<vubuntor110> down cả 6 mờ hết
<vubuntor110> :(
<vubuntor110> mình down từ bài viết của nó
<vubuntor110> :(
<Stanley00> cho mình xin cái link được chứ?
<lostfile> google translate or lacviet ^^, mình nghĩ nhu cầu không cần nhiều hơn số đó
<jin9x> có ai thử tạo hotspot trên ubuntu 11.10 chưa nhỉ, mới bấm tạo , 5 giây sau disconnect
<lostfile> jin9x, thử disable cái ipv6 xem
<jin9x> là vào configuration phần ipv6 chọn ignore à, vẫn ko được, bấm use as hotspot, xong vào configuration, ignore cái ipv6, save lại, nó vẫn bị disconnect
<vubuntor110> đâu phải lúc nào cũng có mạng
<jin9x> nghĩa là mình làm hotspot share mạng cho các máy khác ấy
<codai2810> ko đc
<jin9x> ???
<vubuntor184> thôi chào các bác nhé! em đóng cửa tu luyện ! thank you các bác nhé
<vubuntor699> chào buổi tối cả nhà
<C4NoC> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor699> ngủ thôi anh em
<vubuntor403> ai dùng goldendict cho mình xin từ điển của nó được không, tìm trên mạng download từ bài viết của nó luôn mà vẫn không add được từ điển :(
<vubuntor403> nó k nhận
<vubuntor403> @n0bank @tomaw
<kid__1> hôm nay mùng 2
<kid__1> vẫn nghỉ tết bạn nhé
<kid__1> :p
<vubuntor403> :(
<C4NoC> mai up cho
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> sleep time
<C4NoC> g9
<vubuntor403> mai nha :)
<vubuntor403> tks bạn
<vubuntor403> cho mình xin nick yahoo đc k
<nobawk> ghê chưa :D
<vubuntor403> mai đòi cho dễ
<vubuntor403> :D
<vubuntor403> cá nóc
<C4NoC> lên đây
<vubuntor403> lên đâu
<vubuntor403> lên đâu bạn
<vubuntor403> alo cá nóc
<vubuntor403> :(
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-24
<vubuntor608> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor608> sao máy em cài bản 12.10 mà xem info lại là 12.04?
<vubuntor608> có cách nào update được lên không các anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor608: bạn cài bản 12.04 chứ cài 12.10 đâu
<_Tux_> làm gì có chuyện cài bản này rồi nó thành bản kia
<vubuntor608> có cách nào update được không anh?
<_Tux_> .g how to upgrade 12.04 to 12.10
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/06/upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-10-quantal-quetzal-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) from Ubuntu 12.04 | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<vubuntor664> co ai hok?
<vubuntor664> giup' minh` vs!
<_Tux_> ?
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor664> minh xai may dell hok co du driver
<vubuntor664> cai wifi hok bat duoc
<vubuntor664> minh cai 12.04
<vubuntor664> ban chi minh chuong trinh de nhan driver
<vubuntor664> ola
<_Tux_> vubuntor664: card wifi của hãng nào?
<vubuntor226> các anh ơi cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor226> được không?
<_Tux_> không
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor226> cho em hỏi em update từ bản 12.04 lên bản 12.10
<vubuntor226> sau khi restart nó hiện ra 1 bảng lỗi
<vubuntor226> nhưng em ấn tắt đi thì máy là 12.10 và vẫn hoạt động bình thường
<vubuntor226> em không biết có bị sao không
<vubuntor226> có cách nào để check lại máy có vấn đề gì không không anh>
<vubuntor099> a ơi cho e hỏi cài đặt Ubuntu trên máy tính sao cài đặt nè a
<vubuntor031> a ơi cho e hỏi cài ubuntu nhu the nao
<vubuntor930> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi ubuntu có thể tối ưu không?
<Severus_> tối ưu về cái gì
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor930> về RAM chẳng hạn
<vubuntor930> máy em có 1GB RAM
<vubuntor930> nhưng chạy vào chậm quá
<vubuntor930> nhất là khi bật cái ubuntu software center thì thôi rồi
<Severus_> không liê quan
<Severus_> bạn dựa vào đâu abro nó ngốn Ram nào
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor930> em thấy máy chậm, đơ
<vubuntor930> cho em hỏi 1GB RAM thì có cài được bản 12.10 không?
<vubuntor930> em thấy chạy chậm quá
<Severus_> được bạn ah
<vubuntor930> vậy sao em thấy chậm thế?
<Severus_> bỏ bớt mớ ứng dụng không dùng đi
<vubuntor930> em không cài cái gì nặng cả
<vubuntor930> hầu hết như mặc định
<vubuntor930> vậy tại sao lại chậm thế nhỉ?
<Severus_> tắt máy đi chơi với gái đi
<vubuntor930> chưa có gái ma chơi @@
<Severus_> ra đường kiếm
<Severus_> ở nhà gái anfo tới
<vubuntor930> @@
<vubuntor930> mai phải nộp bài rồi, đâu còn thời gian chơi?
<Severus_> rồi, bạn chuẩn bị FA suốt kiếp
<Severus_> chào mừng đến hiệp hội FA
<vubuntor916> aloo
<vubuntor916> có ai k ? :D
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-25
<vubuntor282> Ai có kinh nghiệm giúp em với em lở nhấn vào 1 nút gì đó trong compiz bây giờ cái ubuntu của em chỉ thấy cái decktop và mở dc terminal bằng phím thôi
<Severus_> thì xài terminal gỡ compiz ra
<Severus_> =]]
<vubuntor282> gỡ như thế nào ạ
<Severus_> xài terminal bật firefox lên gg đê
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor282> :D đê em thử
<vubuntor053> mấy anh cho em hỏi cái từ điển stardict mấy bộ language của nó down ở đâu và cài thế nào?
<vubuntor053> Em thấy link trong forum die hết rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor053: stardict nó không cho tải bộ đó nữa
<_Tux_> nhưng trong repo của Ubuntu-VN chắc vẫn còn đấy
<vubuntor018> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor018> Em dùng SAMBA để share dữ liệu Win<=>Linux
<vubuntor018> cấu hình xong rồi
<vubuntor018> nhưng khi dùng XP
<vubuntor018> \\ip_server
<vubuntor018> thì cũng ra được Network Neighborhood giống như trên Window
<vubuntor018> nhưng ko nhấp vào thư mục share trên Linux được
<vubuntor018> lúc nhấp vào nó yêu cầu login
<vubuntor018> em đã nhập id,pass
<vubuntor018> nhÆ°ng ko dc
<vubuntor018> ket quả là ...is not accessible. Liên hệ adminis.....
<vubuntor018> em qua 1 máy Centos khác
<vubuntor018> dùng lệnh mount -o username=public,password=123456 //ip_server/share /mnt/samba
<vubuntor018> thì ra thong bao là mount: //ip_server/share is not a valid block device
<vubuntor018> Anh nào biết lỗi này là thế nào chỉ giáo em với
<vubuntor018> em có search trên mạng
<vubuntor018> nhÆ°ng ko dc j ca
<vubuntor018> co 1 bai trên ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor018> cũng tương tự 1 phần như em
<vubuntor018> giải quyết bằng cách security = user đổi lại là share
<vubuntor018> em cũng thử rồi nhưng ko dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor018: smbpasswd
<vubuntor018> C4NoC: smbpasswd đã set rồi và tất cả pass đều là 123456 nên ko thể sai dc
<C4NoC> vubuntor018: thằng nào share thằng nào?
<C4NoC> linux tạo samba server?
<vubuntor018> Vâng
<vubuntor018> Linux tạo samba server
<vubuntor018> share 1 folder /share
<vubuntor018> trên xp có thấy folder /share rồi
<C4NoC> thấy rồi sao?
<vubuntor018> rồi nhấp vào thì yêu cầu login
<vubuntor018> id = public
<vubuntor018> pass 123456
<vubuntor018> enter thì lại ra cái bảng login như cũ
<C4NoC> sao id = public?
<C4NoC> có tạo user public chưa?
<vubuntor982> C4NoC: sorry em vừa nhấn nhầm nút thoát
<vubuntor982> nhấn enter xong thì lại ra cái bảng login như cũ
<C4NoC> vubuntor982: tạo user public chưa?
<vubuntor982> roi
<vubuntor982> useradd public
<vubuntor982> pass 123456 lun
<C4NoC> smbpasswd public
<C4NoC> chạy chưa?
<vubuntor982> smbpasswd public
<vubuntor982> New SMB password:123456
<vubuntor982> Retype...:123456
<vubuntor982> tắt iptables lun
<vubuntor982> samba start rồi
<vubuntor982> hết rồi anh
<C4NoC> config usershare trong samba chÆ°a?
<vubuntor982> vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<vubuntor982> hosts allow thêm vào 192.168.157.
<vubuntor982> security = user
<vubuntor982> hay share
<vubuntor982> deu ko dc
<vubuntor982> em có thêm vào cuối cùng
<vubuntor982> [share]
<vubuntor982> comment =  Share Folder
<C4NoC> path = /abc
<vubuntor982> path = /share
<C4NoC> valid users = public
<vubuntor982> public = yes
<C4NoC> write list = public
<C4NoC> public = no
<vubuntor982> writable = yes
<vubuntor982> sao khác nhau thể nhỉ
<C4NoC> valid user kìa
<C4NoC> làm theo đi
<vubuntor982> sua valid user
<vubuntor982> còn write list co phai sua ko ah
<C4NoC> có
<vubuntor982> ủa
<vubuntor982> anh làm samba
<vubuntor982> \\ip
<vubuntor982> nhap vao folder
<vubuntor982> rồi mới login
<vubuntor982> hay là \\ip
<vubuntor982> là phải login liền lun vậy
<C4NoC> trên win hay linux?
<vubuntor982> win
<vubuntor982> em chỉnh lại giống anh
<vubuntor982> thì \\ip
<vubuntor982> phai login
<vubuntor982> nhap id,pass
<vubuntor982> thi` ko dc
<vubuntor982> \\ip is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resouce. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permisstions.
<C4NoC> \\ip\share
<vubuntor982> Anh chờ ti
<vubuntor982> Em restart máy cái đã
<vubuntor390> Nhập vào \\ip
<vubuntor390> hiện ra cái bảng login lun
<vubuntor390> nhap id,pass
<vubuntor390> thi ko co j xảy ra
<vubuntor390> vẫn hiện cái bảng đó
<vubuntor390> id,pass có sẵn lun
<vubuntor390> dù ko stick vào remember pass
<vubuntor390> Anh C4NoC giúp em với
<C4NoC> \\ip\share
<vubuntor390> đã thử thêm \share
<vubuntor390> vẫn như vậy lun
<C4NoC> lên đọc document đi
<vubuntor390> uhm, dù sao vẫn cám ơn anh nhé
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor390: rftm
<Tux|Windoof> cái này do cấu hình
<Tux|Windoof> vì thế kiểm tra lại và dò theo docs là được
<vubuntor390> Hix, @C4NoC @Tux
<vubuntor390> tim hiểu 1 hồi vẫn ko dc
<vubuntor390> mình thử ko cấu hình nữa
<vubuntor390> mà lấy mặc định của samba
<vubuntor390> cai cuối cùng [public]
<vubuntor390> xóa mấy cái ; trước thôi
<vubuntor390> ko chỉnh j ca
<vubuntor390> nó share thư mục /home/samba
<vubuntor390> ket quả là cũng ko dc
<vubuntor390> xp run \\ip
<Tux|Windoof> rftm
<Tux|Windoof> mình cảm thấy bạn cứ làm máy móc
<Tux|Windoof> mà không đọc hiểu manual của nó á
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor390: ở lại mạnh giỏi
 * Tux|Windoof ta đi đây
<vubuntor666> mấy anh cho em hỏi máy yếu thì nên cài xubuntu hay lubuntu?
<C4NoC> vubuntor666: lubuntu
<vubuntor666> tại sao vậy?
<vubuntor666> sao em thấy forum mình lại nói lubuntu không phát triển được tí nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor666: ubuntu minimum install + e17
<C4NoC> ai bảo ko phát triển
<vubuntor666> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewpost.php?p=93914
<iSupyBot`> Title: Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam Xem chỉ một bài - Re: Sắp có Lubuntu (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor666> ubuntu minimum là gì anh? Down ở đâu vậy anh?
<C4NoC> down bản server ấy
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu 12.04 minimum install
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iSupyBot`> Title: Installation/MinimalCD - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> cài console
<C4NoC> thích gì add nấy
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor666> @@
<C4NoC> cơ mà khuyên cài lubuntu đi
<C4NoC> khỏi xoắn
<vubuntor666> ok để em thử
<vubuntor666> mà giao diện cái nào đẹp hơn anh? Theo cảm quan của anh?
 * _Tux_ ôm C4NoC lăn vào xó
 * _Tux_ toàn giao diện xấu
<vubuntor666> @@
<C4NoC> http://www.linuxsoft.cz/screenshot_img/1087-a.jpg
<C4NoC> đẹp nè
<vubuntor666> nói thật thì trông hơi... xấu
<C4NoC> http://www.deviantart.com/download/153570816/Minimalistic_pekwm_by_xCrAcx.jpg
<C4NoC> đẹp hơn nè
<C4NoC> cần xem ss của mềnh hem
<vubuntor666> cái này ok :D
<vubuntor666> ok
<vubuntor666> é nhưng anh phải hướng dẫn em cài nhé
<vubuntor666> với lại cái giao diện vậy có tốn RAM hơn nhiều hơn không?
<C4NoC> boot lên hết , cả system tầm 100MB ram
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor666> ok để em thử. Tks anh
<C4NoC> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-JyCYfcdL4HM/UNmCAtMAwXI/AAAAAAAABSc/RAQhVo6QAhk/s912/ss.jpg
<vubuntor666> mà anh có yahoo không để lúc nào em liên hệ cho dễ
<C4NoC> desktop mềnh đó
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> đẹp hơm
<vubuntor666> :D
<vubuntor666> mà anh có yahoo không để lúc nào em liên hệ cho dễ
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor666> bye anh
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> bạn kia có xài được khỉ đống VM kia
<_Tux_> =)
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor232> anh C4NoC oi, em cai lubuntu roi
<vubuntor232> nhung bay gio no khong cho sudo nautilus, no bao khong co nautilus vay lam the nao?
<MeiMei> vubuntor232: anh C4NoC ngủ òi, tự đọc tài liệu đê
<MeiMei> :D
<vubuntor232> @@
<vubuntor232> anh tux?
<vubuntor232> the nao anh tux oi?
<_Tux_> thì sudo pcmanfm
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor232> pro co khac @@
<vubuntor232> cho em hoi them muon tat cai password cho no chi hoi 1 lan khi khoi dong thi lam the nao?
<vubuntor232> tai luc cai em quen khong tat
<_Tux_> vubuntor232: thì dùng windows thôi
<vubuntor232> ???
<vubuntor232> la sao?
<_Tux_> tức là đó là cách làm việc của hệ thống Linux
<_Tux_> không thấy chấp nhận được thì dùng lại Windows
<vubuntor232> khong
<vubuntor232> y em la VD em dang dung ubuntu no chi hoi 1 lan khi khoi dong
<vubuntor232> bay gio no lai hoi ca khi luc mount o
<_Tux_> vubuntor232: chỉnh policykit
<_Tux_> còn hem biết chỉnh thì thôi, chịu khó nhập password
<_Tux_> hoặc dùng automount
<vubuntor005> anh tux oi, may em cai lubuntu gio ibus unikey khong chay duoc thi lam the nao anh?
<_Tux_> Google đi
 * _Tux_ không rảnh
<vubuntor005> em chiu
<vubuntor005> em tim roi nhung khong thay
<vubuntor005> ai giup em di?
<Severus_> kilall ibus-daemon && ibus-daemon -xrv
<vubuntor769> mấy anh cho em hỏi cái fsck ở recovery mode nó chạy lâu thì có làm soa khong anh?
<Severus_> không
<Severus_> nhiều dữ liệu thì chạy lâu thôi
<vubuntor769> thế nó chạy phải mất bao lâu?
<Severus_> tùy dữ liệu và filesystem
<vubuntor965> Xin chào diễn đàn! lúc trước máy em chưa up bios, cài được ubuntu 10.4, sau này up bios máy em không cài được ubuntu nữa, khi cài thông báo "ailed to idle channel ..." hoài luôn là sao?
<vubuntor769> em làm theo cái này: http://maketecheasier.com/fixing-sudo-error-in-ubuntu/2012/01/03 mà thấy lâu là có đúng không anh?
<iSupyBot`> Title: Fixing "username is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" Error In Ubuntu (at maketecheasier.com)
<vubuntor965> failed to idle channel1
<vubuntor769> ???
<vubuntor965> Xin chào diễn đàn! lúc trước máy em chưa up bios, cài được ubuntu 10.4, sau này up bios máy em không cài được ubuntu nữa, khi cài thông báo "failed to idle channel ..." hoài luôn là sao?
<Severus_> càiUy nh được không ban
<vubuntor769> đây nè bạn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065876
<Severus_> ?
<iSupyBot`> Title: [ubuntu] Upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, "failed to idle channel 1" error - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor769> cái của em thì sao anh severus?
<vubuntor769> em làm theo cái này: http://maketecheasier.com/fixing-sudo-error-in-ubuntu/2012/01/03 mà thấy lâu là có đúng không anh?
<iSupyBot`> Title: Fixing "username is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported" Error In Ubuntu (at maketecheasier.com)
<Severus_> vubuntor769: chờ thôi bạn
<vubuntor769> sao em chờ 5 phút rồi mà vẫn chưa thấy cái gì?
<Severus_> thưòng thì sẽ lâu do nhiều dữ liệu
<Severus_> mới 5 phút thôi àm
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor769> vậy phải bao lâu?
<Severus_> đã bảo tùy dữ liệu cảu bạn mà
<vubuntor769> em có 3203072 ile
<Severus_> không mất đau mà lo
<vubuntor769> em sợ gì mất
<vubuntor769> sợ lâu thôi
<Severus_> mọa nhiều thế
<vubuntor769> cần thì cài lại luôn
<vubuntor769> em đâu biết
<Severus_> okay, chờ đi
<vubuntor769> nó quét ở đâu ra chứ
<vubuntor769> em mới cài lubuntu mà
<Severus_> nếu lâu quá nhấn nút resset lại
<Severus_> rồi lại chờ
<Severus_> :p
<vubuntor769> em reset 3 lần kết quả vẫn vậy @@
<Severus_> của cái bên "nào đó" trước đó ra
<Severus_> ợ
<Severus_> vậy lỗi gì rồi
<vubuntor769> em không biết
<vubuntor965> "failed to idle channel 1" em không hiểu diển đàn đó nói gì hết
<Severus_> fsck chỉ chạy định kỳ hoặc có lỗi xảy ra với partition đó thôi
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor769> vậy thì cài lại @@
<vubuntor769> mà sao em cài lubuntu nó lại không chạy được ibus nhỉ?
<vubuntor769> em chạy thì chẳng thấy icon của ibus hiện lên
<Severus_> ctrl+spcae coi gõ được không
<Severus_> lâu lâu cái icon bị khùng đó
<vubuntor769> không được anh ạ
<vubuntor769> em thử hết cách rồi
<vubuntor769> à mà cho em hỏi câu nữa
<vubuntor769> xubuntu với lubuntu cái nào nên dùng?
<vubuntor769> anh?
<Severus_> cái anfo cũng được
<Severus_> nhẹ mà
<Severus_> :)
<vubuntor769> cái nào ổn định hơn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor769: nó đang fsck
<_Tux_> thì đừng có restart
<_Tux_> tèo data có khi đó
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor548> cách khắc phục "failed to idle channel ..." để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor548> còn ai thức không?
<vubuntor548> cách khắc phục "failed to idle channel ..." để cài ubuntu
<vubuntor548> còn ai thức không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor548: giải thích rõ hơn coi?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-26
<Guest51196> xin chao moi nguoi
<Guest51196> co ai biet cai day apache va mysql chi minh  chut' voi'
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> document đầy ra đấy
<Guest51196> thi cung google roi
<Guest51196> co ma khong lam duoc moi hoi chu'
<Guest51196> apache thi ok roi
<Guest51196> chi con cai phpmyadmin la bi loi
<Guest51196> Not Found
<Guest51196> The requested URL /phpmyadmin/ was not found on this server.
<Guest51196> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<Guest51196> ai co huong gai quyet giup em khong a?
<C4NoC> not found kìa
<C4NoC> coi có folder chưa
<C4NoC> usermod ra sao
<Guest51196> luc cai` em nhap dau du thong tin user voi pass roi
<Guest51196> bac' C4NoC co ranh khong? teamviewer cho em voi'
<C4NoC> ko
<todo> loca
<vubuntor377> chào diễn đàn
<vubuntor982> mấy anh cho em hỏi linux mint so với ubuntu thì cái nào nhanh hơn? Nhiều phần mềm hỗ trợ hơn?
<vubuntor377> có cách nào khắc phục được lỗi "failed to idle channel ..." để cài được ubuntu khong?
<_Tux_> vubuntor982: giống nhau
<_Tux_> có chăng Linux Mint nó xài mặc định là Cinnamon hoặc Mate
<_Tux_> chứ không phải Unity
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu 12.04 failed to idle channel
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065876
<iSupyBot`> Title: [ubuntu] Upgraded from 12.04 to 12.10, "failed to idle channel 1" error - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor982> vậy cái nào tốn RAM hơn anh?
<vubuntor982> cái nào nhanh hơn?
<vubuntor982> ???
<_Tux_> vubuntor982: dùng đi thì biết
<_Tux_> hỏi hoài
<vubuntor982> máy em cài ít
<vubuntor982> cài lại nhiều hỏng máy mất
<vubuntor982> mỗi lần lại phải format
<vubuntor982> anh nói xem máy 1GB RAM thì chạy office rồi chrome khoảng 5 tab thì Linux Mint chơi nổi không?
<_Tux_> lý thuyết cái nhiều hỏng máy ở đâu ra đấy
<vubuntor982> em thấy format nhiều người ta nói hỏng
<vubuntor982> anh nói xem máy 1GB RAM thì chạy office rồi chrome khoảng 5 tab thì Linux Mint chơi nổi không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor982: thế kia thì đú Mint làm gì
<_Tux_> Debian đi cho nhanh
<vubuntor982> @@
<vubuntor982> vậy thì thế nào anh?
<vubuntor982> anh nói rõ ràng đi
<_Tux_> hoặc Mint/Ubuntu + lxde/e17/xfce
<_Tux_> ít RAM quá
<_Tux_> chạy nó ức chế
<vubuntor982> Mint mà dùng Cinnamon
<vubuntor982> thì 1 GB nổi không?
<vubuntor982> anh?
<_Tux_> cài thì cài được
<_Tux_> nhưng dùng nó không thoải mái
<_Tux_> vubuntor982: thích thì cứ cài
<_Tux_> xoắn quá
<vubuntor982> vậy thì cài xubuntu được không anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor982: nó có thể tốt với mình nhưng không tốt với người khác
<_Tux_> vubuntor982: cũng được
<vubuntor982> theo kinh nghiệm của anh ý
<vubuntor982> vậy thôi máy yếu chơi xu vậy
<vubuntor982> tks anh nhé
<vubuntor743> cho hoi tis
<vubuntor743> có ai đó ko
<vubuntor743> cho mình hỏi ubuntu tí
<vubuntor743> ????????????????
<vubuntor843> su do có khác su trong fedora ko vậy mấy bạn?
<vubuntor843> sudo
<vubuntor843> mình mới dùng cả 2 nên thấy hơi rắc rối
<_Tux_> sudo là sudo
<_Tux_> su là su
<vubuntor843> gặp Bác là chuyên gia GG là nhanh nhất! hihi
<_Tux_> vubuntor843: good
<vubuntor957> chào mọi người
<vubuntor957> cho em hỏi chút
<vubuntor957> http://i13.servimg.com/u/f13/11/91/56/19/screen10.jpg
<vubuntor957> em xem mỗi phim ko mà sao cái máy của em nó cứ đơ đơ
<vubuntor957> chiếm RAM kinh khủng ?
<BeerCrab> cạc đồ họa gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor957> intel bác ah
<BeerCrab> hmm
<BeerCrab> thế chả có lý do gì giật cả
<BeerCrab> bạn cài thử mplayer vào xem video coi có giật không
<vubuntor957> vang
<vubuntor957> em đang dùng thằng Totem để xem video
<vubuntor957> mà cho em hỏi
<vubuntor957> thằng nào xem phim nó có thể tự load sub lên >
<vubuntor957> em dùng thằng Totem toàn phải thêm sub bằng tay
<BeerCrab> bỏ sub vào thư mục đó cùng tên với tên film
<BeerCrab> khác đuôi thôi là được
<BeerCrab> mplayer cũng tự load sub như thế đó
<n0bawk> vubuntor957: dùng thử vlc hoặc mplayer
<n0bawk> rồi chỉnh lại cái output xem
<vubuntor957> em đang cài Mplayer
<vubuntor957> mà em hỏi làm thế nào để update firefox lên phiên bản mới vậy, em gỡ ra cài nó lên ngay phiên bản 18 beta
<vubuntor957> ko thích cho lắm
<BeerCrab> ?
<BeerCrab> 18 beta có gì vui à?
<vubuntor957> ko
<vubuntor957> em cài lên
<vubuntor957> thấy nó báo bản 18
<BeerCrab> uh thì bản 18 mới nhất rồi còn gì?
<vubuntor957> trang chủ nó có bản 17
<vubuntor957> thang VLC nay co ve ngon
<Tux|Windoof> lởm
<Tux|Windoof> hem mượt bằng mplayer
<vubuntor957> em ko thích cái giao diện thằng mplayer
<vubuntor957> K-code mà cài đc trên Linux thì ngon
<vubuntor957> k-lite codec
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor957: K-Lite Mega code pack
<Tux|Windoof> toàn ffmpeg =)
<Tux|Windoof> libav
<Tux|Windoof> linux có cả đó thôi
<Tux|Windoof> lol
<vubuntor284> Mấy anh cho em hỏi hiệu ứng ở giây thứ 51 trong clip này
<vubuntor284> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VvfRpmqKRbs
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu 10.04 Compiz hard test FULL HD - YouTube (at www.youtube.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-27
<vubuntor452> Xin chào
<vubuntor452> mình reset centos 5.5
<vubuntor452> thì nhận được thế này
<vubuntor452> .......
<vubuntor452> Starting httpd: OK
<vubuntor452> Starting kloxo: 11
<vubuntor452> rồi đứng máy ở đó
<vubuntor452> có ai biết máy mình bị gì ko?
<vubuntor452> somebody help me
<heloo> list
<vubuntor947> các anh cho em hỏi muốn thêm folder vào sidebar của thunar thì làm thế nào?
<vubuntor947> mấy anh?
<vubuntor947> mấy đai ca ơi làm thế nào?
<vubuntor246> mấy đại ca cho em hỏi
<vubuntor246> Em có 3 cái ổ cứng
<vubuntor246> đầu tiên thì xubuntu nó hiện cả 3 cái
<vubuntor246> khi em chỉnh cái file fstab để tự động mount khi khởi động thì nó không hiện cái nào trên sidebảr cả
<vubuntor246> hiện ở đây là hiện ở sidebar đó
<vubuntor246> em thấy mount thì vẫn ok, em vào folder mount thì đúng là đã mount được, nhưng nó lại không hiện ở sidebar
<vubuntor246> bây giờ em muốn nó hiện ở sidebar 3 cái ổ mount thì làm thế nào?
<vubuntor246> nhờ các đại ca chỉ giáo
<vubuntor184> anh C4NoC có ở đó không?
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor184> anh cho em hỏi cái
<C4NoC> hem choa
<vubuntor184> em cài cái xubuntu
<Severus_> C4NoC: có zai kiếm ah
<Severus_> :3
<vubuntor184> @@
<vubuntor184> lúc đầu em có 3 ổ cứng
<vubuntor184> cài xu vào 1 ổ
<vubuntor184> còn 2 ổ
<vubuntor184> đầu tiên nó hiện 2 ổ đấy ở phần sidebar của thunar
<C4NoC> đặt vào fstab nó ko hiện lên nữa đâu
<vubuntor184> nhưng sau khi em dùng fstab để automount lúc khởi động thì nó không hiện hai cái ổ đó nữa
<C4NoC> add cái shotcut cho nó
<C4NoC> vào thunar add shotcut cho mấy cái đó
<vubuntor184> add shortcut thì chỉ add được folder thôi anh?
<vubuntor184> em muốn nó có cái icon giống cái file system để dễ nhận biết có được không
<vubuntor184> hoặc là emblem cũng được
<C4NoC> chiuj
<C4NoC> ko lăn tăn mấy cái đó
<vubuntor184> thế cho em hỏi thêm :D
<vubuntor184> có theme cho mấy cái xfce này không anh?
<vubuntor184> em thấy nhiều desk đẹp quá mà không hiểu họ làm thế nào
<C4NoC> lên gnome-looks.org kiếm theme gtk mà add vào
<vubuntor184> có cho xfce được không anh
<vubuntor137> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi cái được không?
<vubuntor137> mấy anh?
<vubuntor137> mấy anh có ở đó không vậy
<vubuntor227> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor227> máy em chỉ cài ubuntu không cài win
<vubuntor227> mà máy em lại không boot được usb
<vubuntor227> vậy có phần mềm nào cài trên ubuntu có thể giúp em boot được từ usb không?
<vubuntor227> các anh đi đâu hết rồi?
<favadi> vubuntor227: tóm lại bạn muốn làm gì?
<favadi> máy em không boot được usb tức là do máy bạn cũ quá không boot được hay bạn chưa biết cách làm?
<vubuntor227> máy quá cũ anh ạ
<vubuntor227> trên win có 1 phần mềm có thể giúp khắc phục cái này
<vubuntor227> đây này anh
<vubuntor227> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f94/van-de-main-khong-ho-tro-boot-tu-usb-100-thanh-cong-588757.html
<vubuntor227> em không biết liệu bây giờ có thể dùng luôn grub để boot từ usb và cài không?
<vubuntor227> em muốn thử cái mấy cái như fedora hay opensuse xem sao :D
<vubuntor227> chứ ubuntu mãi cũng chán :D
<vubuntor227> mấy pro đi đâu hết rồi?
<Severus_> mọa
<Severus_> grub4dó
<Severus_> làm đi
<Severus_> lèo nhèo hoài
<vubuntor227> @@
<vubuntor227> kiểu gì?
<Severus_> .g grub4dos ubuntu
<iPhenny> Severus_: http://reboot.pro/topic/16074-ubuntu-1104-from-grub4dos/
<iSupyBot`> Title: ubuntu 11.04 from grub4dos - Tutorials - reboot.pro (at reboot.pro)
<vubuntor227> vậy cứ link đến file iso là boot được?
<vubuntor227> ok để em thử
<vubuntor227> tks anh
<vubuntor211> cho em hỏi em cài cái dropbox mà folder không có emblem đã sync xong hay chưa thì làm thế nào để hiện ra? Em dùng xubuntu
<vubuntor211> đại ca ơi
<vubuntor211> ???
<vubuntor211> cac pro?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-28
 * C4NoC ôm hun CoconutCrab 
 * C4NoC vuốt ve CoconutCrab 
<vubuntor043> chào mọi người, cho em hỏi máy em cài dropbox nhưng cái emblem của folder sync nó không hiện ra thì làm thế nào?
<vubuntor043> mấy anh ơi?
<vubuntor043> giúp em đi
<vubuntor043> máy em cài dropbox nhưng cái emblem của folder sync nó không hiện ra thì làm thế nào?
<kid__> emblem la cai gi vay
<vubuntor043> là cái icon nhỏ nhỏ ở góc folder đó anh
<vubuntor043> hoặc là tích hoặc là xoay tròn để biết folder đã được sync xong chưa ý
<vubuntor043> anh tux giúp em đi!
<_Tux_> chả nhớ Xfce có cái đó không
 * _Tux_ mới biết là chỉ Dropbox của Nautilus hỗ trợ cái đó
<_Tux_> .g thunar dropbox
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://softwarebakery.com/maato/thunar-dropbox.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: Thunar Dropbox - Maato (at softwarebakery.com)
<vubuntor043> là sao?
<vubuntor043> vậy không có anh?
<_Tux_> Google tìm thử xem
<_Tux_> mấy ngày rồi mà không tự tìm được
<vubuntor043> em google hết trang rồi
<vubuntor043> nhưng không cái nào nói về cái này
<vubuntor043> anh tìm thì biết
 * _Tux_ đã tìm lâu rồi
<_Tux_> và nó chỉ có cái menu chuột phải được thôi
<_Tux_> còn cái icon thì ... tự code đê
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor043> code bằng gì?
<vubuntor043> cái này dùng ngôn ngữ gì anh?
<vubuntor043> với lại trình em chưa pro đến thế
<vubuntor043> à mà cho em hỏi nếu muốn "ăn chơi" thì dùng arch linux được không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: thunar nó dùng C
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: nếu dùng linux thạo rồi thì dùng archlnux
<vubuntor043> oh
<vubuntor043> máy em nó không cho boot usb
<vubuntor043> ổ cứng lại không có
<vubuntor043> vậy có cách nào để cài không?
<vubuntor043> vì main nó nhận nhưng nó không boot
<_Tux_> biết cách tự đọc tài liệu và làm việc trên CLI thì dùng ArchLinux
<vubuntor043> cài vào nghịch tí
<_Tux_> còn không tự làm khổ mình thôi
<vubuntor043> tại em có 2 máy
<vubuntor043> 1 máy cũ nghịch chơi cài vào cho vui
<_Tux_> cài cho vui thì thôi
<_Tux_> đừng cài
<_Tux_> mất thời gia
<vubuntor043> mà arch linux nó có cho update không anh?
<vubuntor043> thì học luôn mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: bắt đầu học nè
<_Tux_> rftm =]]
<vubuntor043> với lại nếu trường hợp của em thì cài thế nào?
<_Tux_> .g archlinux wiki
<iPhenny> _Tux_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/
<iSupyBot`> Title: ArchWiki (at wiki.archlinux.org)
<vubuntor043> vâng
<vubuntor043> nhưng trường hợp của em thì cài thế nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: cài từ HDD, cài bằng chroot
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: đọc wiki đê
<vubuntor043> vậy thì phân vùng lại kiểu gì?
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor043> vậy thì phân vùng lại kiểu gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: xài archlinux nó phải vậy
<vubuntor043> thế không phân vùng lại anh?
<vubuntor043> cài từ hdd thì sao phân vùng được?
<_Tux_> !ure > _Tux_
<ubot2`> _Tux_, please see my private message
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: mình đã nói rồi mà
<_Tux_> đọc wiki đi hãy !
<vubuntor043> ok
<vubuntor043> đọc wiki ^^
<vubuntor043> cho nó thấm đòn hẵn ^^
<_Tux_> vubuntor043: làm việc trên tty tốt không ?
 * _Tux_ đoán là tàm tạm
<_Tux_> vì còn chưa hiểu cách phân vùng HDD
<_Tux_> thì còn chưa nên chơi CLI =)
<vubuntor043> thì nghịch mà
<vubuntor043> ai cũng có khởi đầu riêng =))
<vubuntor043> không có khởi đầu sao thành pro ^^
<vubuntor043> vài chục năm sau viết 1 nhân cho anh em việt nam phát triển =))
 * _Tux_ nhếch mép
<vubuntor043> @@
<vubuntor043> thôi em đi ăn cơm đây ^^
<vubuntor995> co ai bit cai linux ko
<Severus_> không
<Severus_> biết xài thôi
<Severus_> buồn tình viết note :-<
<vubuntor995> minh mun mua dia linux ma ko co cho nao ban
<vubuntor995> ko bit anh em nao co dia linux o
<vubuntor995> cho minh muon
<vubuntor995> co ai bit cho ban dia linx ko?
<vubuntor995> di dau uj ban severus
<_Tux_> vubuntor995: dùng CD làm gì
<_Tux_> USB ftw
<vubuntor995> mình ko bít xài usb FTW
<vubuntor995> xai nhu the nao cho minh nhe ban Tux
<Severus_> .g unetbootin
<iPhenny> Severus_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<iSupyBot`> Title: UNetbootin - Homepage and Downloads (at unetbootin.sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor137> anh C4NoC Æ¡i
<vubuntor637> hú
<vubuntor637> bạn có biết về tạo phân đoạn bộ nhơ chung trong shell ko
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-29
<ConGiun> sáng có ai không ạ
<ConGiun> :D
<ConGiun> mình cần hỏi tí vấn đề
<ConGiun> :P
<vubuntor740> mấy anh ơi mấy anh cho em cái link bộ từ điển stardict Việt - Việt được không? Em tìm mãi không thấy, chỉ thấy Anh - Việt, Việt - Anh thôi
<vubuntor740> với lại em dùng kho của ubuntu-vn trong teminal thì bị lỗi 404 not found, vậy phải sửa thế nào?
<vubuntor740> các đại ca?
<vubuntor740> anh tux giúp em với???
<MeiMei> vubuntor740: anh ý ngủ òi
<vubuntor740> thế anh giúp em đi :D
<MeiMei> giúp chi?
<vubuntor740> mấy anh ơi mấy anh cho em cái link bộ từ điển stardict Việt - Việt được không? Em tìm mãi không thấy, chỉ thấy Anh - Việt, Việt - Anh thôi
<vubuntor740> với lại em dùng kho của ubuntu-vn trong teminal thì bị lỗi 404 not found, vậy phải sửa thế nào?
<MeiMei> gg một nhát ra thiếu gì
<vubuntor740> die hết rồi anh
<vubuntor740> không còn link nào sống
 * MeiMei hơm dùng nên cung hong bit :)
<vubuntor740> @@
<MeiMei> comment to Từ điển tiếng Việt với StarDict hả
<vubuntor740> vâng
<vubuntor740> em muốn có cái từ điển việt việt để dùng
<vubuntor740> nhiều lúc cần dùng từ chính xác
<MeiMei> Mở console với root: su -
<vubuntor740> ok
<vubuntor740> dùng sudo cũng được
 * MeiMei làm mò thui đấy nhé
<vubuntor740> ok
<MeiMei> Tạo thư mục map-to: mkdir /mnt/pub
<MeiMei> Map: mount z:/data/pub /mnt/pub
<vubuntor740> ok
<vubuntor740> next?
<MeiMei> Sau bước này có thể vào thư mục /mnt/pub để sử dụng các file cần thiết trên ổ mạng.
 * MeiMei chỏ mei đi hỏi tiếp đã :D
<vubuntor740> ổ mạng?
<vubuntor740> là gì vậy anh?
<MeiMei> anh cũng hong bít, h anh đang mò xem nó là gì :P
<vubuntor740> @@
<MeiMei> nếu hỉu thì tự làm đi nè :D
<MeiMei> Để map ổ mạng này tự động mỗi khi khởi động, thêm dòng sau vào file /etc/fstab: z:/data/pub /mnt/pub nfs defaults 0 0
<Severus_> O.o
<vubuntor740> anh Severus có cao kiến gì @@
 * MeiMei một chữ bẻ đôi k bít :D
<MeiMei> xem cái chỗ này xem nè, chứ mei có học hành chi đâu mờ bít
<MeiMei> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=336
<iSupyBot> Title: Từ điển Stardict - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor740> @@
<vubuntor740> cái này link die rồi mà @@
<vubuntor740> link thì die
<vubuntor740> kho phần mềm thì 404 not found
<MeiMei> ơ, mei vẫn vào bt mừ
<Severus_> die đâu àm die
<Severus_> sống nhăn mà
<vubuntor740> cái việt việt ý anh
<vubuntor740> http://stardict.sourceforge.net/Dictionaries_dictd-www.freedict.de.php
<vubuntor740> đây cũng die rồi
<vubuntor740> còn mỗi cái mediafire nhưng lại không có việt việt
<vubuntor740> mà kho phần mềm của ubuntu-vn bị 404 thì sửa thế nào?
<Severus_> đổi mirror
<vubuntor740> đổi kiểu gì anh?
<Severus_> software center
<vubuntor740> em sudo apt-get update thì nó ra thế này: http://notepad.cc/share/ondfpD1XMQ
<iSupyBot> Title: notepad.cc - a piece of paper in the cloud (at notepad.cc)
<vubuntor740> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main Sources
<iSupyBot> Title: Index of / (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor740> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main i386 Packages
<vubuntor740> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-vn/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources 404 Not Found
<vubuntor740> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-vn/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages 404 Not Found
<vubuntor740> toàn bộ file đây anh: http://notepad.cc/share/ondfpD1XMQ
<iSupyBot> Title: notepad.cc - a piece of paper in the cloud (at notepad.cc)
<vubuntor740> em không biết phải làm thế nào cả
<Severus_> .g change mirror ubuntu
<iPhenny> Severus_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/104695/how-do-i-change-mirrors-in-ubuntu-server-from-regional-to-main
<iSupyBot> Title: command line - How do I change mirrors in Ubuntu Server from regional to main? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
<MeiMei> hỏi anh chungbd kia xem :)
 * chungbd hi
<chungbd> có việc gì vậy MeiMei?
<vubuntor740> anh chungbd giúp em với!
<chungbd> vubuntor740: bạn trình bày lại giúp mình vấn đề bạn gặp nhé
<chungbd> :)
<vubuntor740> em sudo apt-get update thì bị như thế này: http://notepad.cc/share/ondfpD1XMQ
<iSupyBot> Title: notepad.cc - a piece of paper in the cloud (at notepad.cc)
<vubuntor740> em sudo apt-get update thì bị như thế này: http://notepad.cc/share/ondfpD1XMQ
<vubuntor740> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main Sources
<iSupyBot> Title: Index of / (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor740> Err http://ppa.launchpad.net quantal/main i386 Packages
<vubuntor740> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-vn/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/source/Sources 404 Not Found
<MeiMei> vubuntor740: đọc chỗ này xem có ích gì hong http://saylinux.wordpress.com/2007/12/04/cai-dat-stardict/
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt bá»™ từ Ä‘iển StarDict trong Ubuntu « say Linux! (at saylinux.wordpress.com)
<vubuntor740> cài từ điển thì em cài rồi
<vubuntor740> em chỉ cần cái bộ việt việt thôi
<chungbd> bạn vào /etc/apt/sources.list comment dòng http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-vn/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages
<chungbd> rồi chạy sudo apt-get update lại xem
<vubuntor740> làm gì có file đấy anh
<chungbd> mình ko dùng Ubuntu nên ko nhớ lắm
<vubuntor740> mà list comment kiểu gì?
<chungbd> chỉ nhớ có 1 file cấu hình repo cho apt
<chungbd> cái repo của bạn là repo thêm vào
<chungbd> ppa.launchpad mà
<chungbd> http://wiki.debian.org/SourcesList
<chungbd> rõ ràng có file này mà :))
<iSupyBot> Title: SourcesList - Debian Wiki (at wiki.debian.org)
<vubuntor740> em vào được rồi
<vubuntor740> nhưng nó là sources.list =))
<vubuntor740> đâu phải source
<vubuntor740> rồi comment kiểu gì?
<vubuntor740> với lại http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-vn/ppa/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages làm gì có?
<vubuntor740> thôi bó tay
<vubuntor660> anh tux ơi cho em hỏi máy em cùi, chạy xubuntu nhiều khi cũng lag. Không biết bây giờ em dùng debian có được không?
<stupeedCrab> cấu hình máy bạn là?
<vubuntor660> Vaio VGN FE790G
<stupeedCrab> cấu hình
<stupeedCrab> không phải model máy
<vubuntor660> anh vào mạng là có đầy đủ nhất mà
<vubuntor660> em không paste hết được
<stupeedCrab> haiz
<stupeedCrab> thôi
<stupeedCrab> ngại lắm
 * stupeedCrab bò đi
<vubuntor660> http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Sony-VAIO-VGN-FE790G-Core-2-Duo-Laptop-Computer-Refurbished/2230455/product.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Sony VAIO VGN-FE790G Core 2 Duo Laptop Computer (Refurbished) | Overstock.com (at www.overstock.com)
<vubuntor660> Display: 15.4 inch WXGA LCD (1280x800)
<vubuntor660> Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo T5500 (1.66 GHz, 667 MHz FSB, 2MB L2 Cache)
<vubuntor660> System Memory: 1GB DDR2 PC2-4200 533 MHz
<stupeedCrab> hỏi cấu hình thì người ta quan tâm mỗi cpu, ram với vga thôi
<stupeedCrab> copy paste nhiều làm gì...
<vubuntor660> Hard Drive: 160 GB 4200rpm Serial-ATA
<stupeedCrab> ram ít quá
<vubuntor660> Graphics: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950
<stupeedCrab> ban dùng lubuntu đi
<vubuntor660> Sound: Integrated audio
<vubuntor660> em 1 lần dùng lu rồi
<vubuntor660> nhưng nó có mấy cái không được
<vubuntor660> ví dụ như ibus
<stupeedCrab> vậy dùng debian/xfce xem
<vubuntor660> nó không chạy
<vubuntor660> em không biết cài debian kiểu gì giờ
<stupeedCrab> ibus trên lubuntu chạy tốt mà
<vubuntor660> em không chạy được
<vubuntor660> với lại cũng ưa debian hơn
<stupeedCrab> thế tập cài debian xem
<vubuntor660> thấy người ta nói ổn định
<stupeedCrab> nó cũng giông giống thế mà
<vubuntor660> ý em không phải không biết cài
<vubuntor660> vì máy em ổ dvd hỏng rồi
<stupeedCrab> bỏ vào usb cài
<vubuntor660> máy không boot được usb
<vubuntor660> em cài xubuntu bằng cách rút ổ cứng ra cắm vào máy khác
<vubuntor660> rồi lại cắm vào laptop
<vubuntor660> nhưng không biết debian có chịu thế không
<vubuntor660> tại cái ubuntu nó khác main nó vẫn nhận
<vubuntor660> không biết debian ra sao
<stupeedCrab> chịu được
<vubuntor660> anh thá»­ chÆ°a?
<stupeedCrab> rồi
<vubuntor660> kết quả sao?
<stupeedCrab> với máy celeron 900 MHz 192Mb ram
<stupeedCrab> chạy tốt
<vubuntor660> mọi thiết bị nhận chứ?
<vubuntor660> nếu máy em debian gnome được không anh?
<vubuntor660> hay chỉ xfce được thôi
<stupeedCrab> gnome nặng lắm
<stupeedCrab> xfce đi
<vubuntor660> ok
<stupeedCrab> hoặc debian stable với gnome cũng được
<vubuntor660> stable là gì?
<vubuntor660> em down trên trang nó nên cũng không biết có phải stable không
<vubuntor660> mà em chơi stable mà
<vubuntor660> ai chơi bản kia đâu
<stupeedCrab> stable
<vubuntor660> máy em chơi debian i386 anh?
<stupeedCrab> ờm
<vubuntor660> hay chơi được x86_64 nếu có?
<stupeedCrab> i386 đi
<stupeedCrab> đỡ tốn ram
<vubuntor065> vậy update được không anh?
<stupeedCrab> update?
<vubuntor152> minh vua mua may tinh dell ma so 660 st, may tinh cai minh ubuntu gio fomat hdd ma ko they thay duoc o cung trong win?
<vubuntor152> làm thế nào để mình có thể cài win lại?
<Severus_> gỡ ổ cứng ra thay đi
<vubuntor152> sax
<vubuntor152> mình vừa mua con máy hơn 11tr
<vubuntor152> hàng đồng bộ
<vubuntor152> vừa xách về hôm qua
<vubuntor152> mà bạn bảo thề thì...
<Severus_> nhét đĩa Uynh vào cài thôi
<Severus_> có gì đâu
<vubuntor152> mình đã thử ghost thì thấy dc ổ đĩa bình thường
<vubuntor152> nhưng ko thể chjay đuọc
<vubuntor152> mình thì chả thạo ubuntu gì
<vubuntor152> tự nhiên mau về nó dính
<vubuntor152> mù tịt
<Severus_> dính thì xài thôi
<Severus_> xoắn gì
<Severus_> tâm lý Uynh làm gì
<Severus_> chơi U đi
<vubuntor152> mình ko thạo
<vubuntor152> mà cái phan mem ke toan cua minh
<vubuntor152> u co chay dc dau
<vubuntor152> làm ke toan ma phan mem ke toan ko xai dc
<vubuntor152> thi may tinh de lam ji
<Severus_> ah ra thế
<Severus_> bạn nhét đĩa Uynh vào reboot đi rồi chọn cài từ cd
<vubuntor152> vay ah
<Severus_> nó có phần advannce xoa ổ đó
<vubuntor152> de mai minh thu
<vubuntor152> Æ°tai ghost ko chay dc
<vubuntor152> no hien len chu win xp
<vubuntor152> chay chay roi khoi dong lai
<vubuntor152> nen lo qua
<AlfredSeattle> Hello
<vubuntor152> :(
<AlfredSeattle> ?
<n0bawk> hell
<AlfredSeattle> So peaceful! ^^
<vubuntor152> máy tính mình mới mau mà cài ubuntu, gio dinh cia lai thanh win
<vubuntor152> mà ko biet lam the nao cho đúng
<vubuntor152> chieuf nay fomat lai o cung bang phan mem cua ubuntu
<n0bawk> vubuntor152: ok, nhét đĩa win vào cái -> right thing huh?
<vubuntor152> ghost thu ma ko dc
<vubuntor152> vay phai cai bang dia win ah
<vubuntor152> vi thu vao bang hiren boot
<n0bawk> vài năm rồi ko cài win ->  miễn bàn
<vubuntor152> ma xxp mini ko thay dc o cung
<vubuntor152> to lam ke toan
<vubuntor152> ma phan mem ke toan ko chay dc tren U
<vubuntor152> cai win thi to lam am am
<vubuntor415> ai bảo không chạy được?
<vubuntor152> to ghost
<vubuntor415> Ở đâu chả chạy được
<vubuntor152> no hien len cai man hinh win xp
<vubuntor152> chay chya 1 ti
<vubuntor152> roi khoi dong lai
<vubuntor415> Tự code thì ở đâu cũng chạy được hết :D
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vubuntor152: thôi mang đến bọn bán
<vubuntor152> hien tai to chay phan mem ke toan bravo
<n0bawk> bảo mày cài lại win cho ttao
<vubuntor152> va phan mem quan li benh vien minh lo
<n0bawk> ko cài tao éo mua nữa -> done huh?
<vubuntor415> cài win không đùa ddaau
<vubuntor415> trên 100k đấy
<vubuntor152> to tan Thanh hoa
<vubuntor152> vua hom qua phi ôt ra ha noi
<n0bawk> ờ mfinh làm là cứ charge 2 mil/phát
<vubuntor152> vao phuc anh xcah hai con
<n0bawk> hehe
<vubuntor152> Dell 660St
<vubuntor152> ve den nha khui thung ra
<vubuntor152> lap moi biet la ubuntu
<vubuntor415> máy mới không nên ghost làm gì cho nó khổ
<vubuntor415> tất nhiên là Ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor415> bạn mong gì nữa
<vubuntor415> DOS chắc?
<vubuntor152> dos lai ngon
<vubuntor152> cai win cnag de
<vubuntor152> dinh ubuntu
<vubuntor152> ko dung den bao gio nen no moi vuong
<vubuntor415> thì sao nào?
<vubuntor415> bây giờ bạn nhét đĩa win vào
<vubuntor415> chọn boot từ đĩa win
<vubuntor152> minh ko thao nen chi muon hoi lam sao de cia lai win bt thoi ma
<vubuntor415> rồi format lại thành NTFS
<vubuntor152> uh
<vubuntor415> cài win
<vubuntor152> minh cma on
<vubuntor152> tai hnay ko co dia win
<vubuntor152> nen ghost
<vubuntor415> không có đĩa win
<vubuntor152> ma thay ko chay dc
<vubuntor415> thì mua
<vubuntor152> nen lo
<vubuntor415> mua đĩa là xong
<vubuntor152> chi cna cho dia win vo cai bt la ok ah ban
<vubuntor152> cam on nhe
<vubuntor415> chẳng nhẽ làm kế toán mà không có nỗi 1 đồng lương bỏ ra 4000VNĐ mua 1 đĩa win?
<vubuntor152> mai minh cai lai
<vubuntor152> kho cai cho gan bv
<vubuntor415> cài luôn cho máu :D
<vubuntor152> cha co cai cua hang khi gio nao ban dia
<vubuntor415> chú ý format lại thành NTFS
<vubuntor152> ma ban benh nhan
<vubuntor152> nen ko di xa d
<vubuntor152> ok
<AlfredSeattle> Th?ng nào th? cai này chua: shopcdkey.vn
<AlfredSeattle> Ai dùng r?i cho ý ki?n xem mua ? dây có tin tu?ng không v?y?
<vubuntor700> Xin hỏi, mình vào game bằng ubuntu desktop 12.04 nhưng khi đăng nhập vào web game nó báo khung nhỏ có nội dung là adobe flash phayer setting là 210.245.122.140. is requesting  permission to store information on your computer kêu chọn allow hoặc deny nhưng mình chọn allow nhưng ko dc
<ConGiun> ai giúp hộ mình cái mic trên ubuntu
 * _Tux_ xéo ConGiun 
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-23
<vubuntor507> Xin chào. Mình muốn hỏi về vấn đề " viết shell linux làm công việc sau. đọc file text.txt trong đó có danh sách ip và netmask sau đó gán cho các máy trong mạng Lan" cho mình hỏi với yêu cầu như trên thì mình phải làm ntn
<Stanley00> bài tập à bạn? bài tập mà lại hỏi kiểu này thì xin lỗi, ở đây không support *làm bài tập hộ* nha
<vubuntor507> có thể chỉ cho mình hướng tìm hiểu dc ko. tại bí quá và ko biết phải bắt đầu từ đâu nên mới nhờ suport. hi vọng dc giúp đỡ
<Stanley00> vậy học shell script đi, hoặc đi theo hướng phân tích đề bài cũng được
 * OfficeCrab dòm dòm lewtds 
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-24
<vubuntor038> mình không format được usb
<vubuntor038> không biết phải dùng ứng dụng nào để format
<vubuntor038> mong các bạn chỉ giúp
<Stanley00> bạn đang dùng Ubuntu bản mấy vậy? /me nhớ chỉ cần click phải rồi chọn format thôi mà?
<vubuntor038> mình format rùi
<vubuntor038> nhưng sau dó cắm vào máy nghe nhạc
<vubuntor038> vẫn nghe được mấy bài hát cux
<vubuntor038> đang xài 13.10
<vubuntor038> vì usb mình dùng để hát loa nghe nhạc cầm tay
<Stanley00> có khi nào USB của bạn chia thành nhiều partition không? và bạn chỉ format partition thứ hai thôi.
<Stanley00> bạn nên dùng gparted kiểm tra lại usb, phần mềm này cũng có thể dùng để format usb đây bạn
<vubuntor038> ok, thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-25
<OfficeCrab> done lunch
<vubuntor032> mấy bạn ơi
<MuzikCrab> ?
<vubuntor032> sao cái touchpad của mình không hoạt động vậy nhỉ
<MuzikCrab> bấm phím tắt bật lên thử?
<vubuntor032> có cách nào làm cho nó hoạt động không
<vubuntor032> bật rồi
<vubuntor032> vẫn vậy
<MuzikCrab> có hiện biểu tượng gì không?
<vubuntor032> góc trên bên phải hiện biểu tượng touchpad
<vubuntor032> nhưng vẫn không sử dụng được
<vubuntor032> mình đang xài ubuntu 12.04
<MuzikCrab> vào system settings -> mouse and touchpad
<MuzikCrab> xem có touch pad hiện ra không
<vubuntor032> có
<vubuntor032> mình tăng độ nhạy lên rồi mà vẫn không được
<MuzikCrab> khong hoạt động tức là không bấm nút được hay chả tác dụng gì hết luôn?
<vubuntor032> không làm gì được hết lun
<vubuntor032> bấm nút cũng không mà di chuyển chuột cũng không lun
<MuzikCrab> gỡ chuột ngoài ra xem touch pad có hoạt động không?
<vubuntor032> không hoạt động
<MuzikCrab> hmm
<MuzikCrab> tsk
<MuzikCrab> đang bận
<MuzikCrab> ai đó support hộ bạn này cái
<vubuntor032> à còn vấn đề này nữa
<MuzikCrab> ?
<vubuntor032> trong thiết lập hệ thống, mục hệ thống chọn chi tiết, bấm vô tab đồ họa thì nó để là trình điều khiển: không rõ, trải nghiệm: chuẩn
<vubuntor032> vậy là nó đã nhận driver chưa
<MuzikCrab> card intel là đủ rồi
<vubuntor032> à
<MuzikCrab> tốt hơn nên thử bản ubuntu 13.10
<MuzikCrab> sẽ có support tốt hơn
<vubuntor032> mình đang down bản 13.10 nè
<vubuntor032> máy mình mỗi lần chọn khởi động lại là nó đứng lun
<vubuntor032> chứ hong có reset
<vubuntor032> mà phải bấm nút nguồn tắt rồi mở lại
<vubuntor032> hong bít sửa sao nữa
<MuzikCrab> nghe lỗi tùm lum nhỉ
<MuzikCrab> máy hiệu gì vậy?
<vubuntor032> acer aspire e1-471
<MuzikCrab> à
<MuzikCrab> acer thì có thể có lỗi tùm lum thật
<MuzikCrab> bạn cứ thử bản 13.10 trước đi đã
<vubuntor032> ừm mình đang down
<vubuntor032> để cài thử xem sao
<vubuntor032> mình nghĩ bản lts sẽ tốt hơn
<vubuntor032> nên đã cài thử
<MuzikCrab> nếu có vấn đề về driver thì cứ thử bản mới nhất trước
<vubuntor032> ừm thanks bạn
<vubuntor486> cho mình hỏi làm sao thêm ứng dụng vào cái thanh unity bên trái vậy
<vubuntor486> chẳng hạn như cái app "cửa sổ dòng lệnh" vậy đó
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-26
<CoconutCrab> http://afamily.vn/cong-so/5-diem-khac-biet-giua-gai-gia-va-gai-tre-cong-so-20131225045742292.chn?mobile=true
<SuperLuserv2> [ 5 điểm khác biệt giữa "gái già" và "gái trẻ" công sở | aFamily ] - afamily.vn
<CoconutCrab> :v
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-27
<mas> clear
<OfficeCr1b> clear
<mas> anybody here?
<OfficeCr1b> nope, no one is here
<vubuntor881> mấy bạn giúp mình khắc phục lỗi này với
<vubuntor881> sao cứ mỗi lần mình bấm restart thì màn hình hiện chữ ubuntu chuẩn bị restart xong rồi đứng lun
<vubuntor881> phải bấm nút nguồn tắt rồi mở lại chứ không thể restart được
<vubuntor881> khắc phục lỗi đó như thế nào nhỉ
<OfficeCrab> bạn xài acer hẻ?
<vubuntor881> ừm
<vubuntor881> acer aspire e1-471
<OfficeCrab> okay
<OfficeCrab> bản 13.10?
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor881> ừm
<OfficeCrab> hmm
<OfficeCrab> thế shutdown nó có tắt không?
<vubuntor881> có
<vubuntor881> chỉ có restart là bị đứng à
<vubuntor881> mấy bạn đâu rồi
<OfficeCrab> ngộ nhể
<OfficeCrab> bạn bấm esc lúc đó xem?
<vubuntor881> bấm thử hết các nút trên bàn phím mà nó vẫn đứng
<vubuntor881> mình nghĩ nó bị gì đó chờ khoảng 15 phút xem sao nhưng nó vẫn đứng
<OfficeCrab> lúc nó hiện chữ ubuntu ấy
<OfficeCrab> bạn bấm esc
<OfficeCrab> nó sẽ ra màn hình đen
<OfficeCrab> ủa mà cài vô đã bị thế
<OfficeCrab> hay là dùng 1 lúc mới bị?
<vubuntor881> cài vô là bị rồi
<OfficeCrab> uhm
<vubuntor881> lúc đầu cài bản 12.04 đã bị giờ cài 13.10 cũng bị lun
<OfficeCrab> vậy là vấn đề khó rồi
<OfficeCrab> acpi
<OfficeCrab> thế này nha
<OfficeCrab> bạn vô terminal
<OfficeCrab> gõ sudo reboot
<OfficeCrab> coi có tác dụng không
<vubuntor124> mình bấm như bạn nói mà vẫn không restart được
<OfficeCrab> coi bộ có tác dụng hẻ?
<OfficeCrab> nó đứng ở đâu?
<vubuntor124> chọn restart rồi nó hiện ra màn hình tím có chữ ubuntu
<vubuntor124> có mấy cái chấm đang load
<vubuntor124> xong đứng ngay chỗ đó lun
<OfficeCrab> bấm esc có tác dụng gì không?
<vubuntor124> hong
<OfficeCrab> hmm
<OfficeCrab> ca này nặng
<OfficeCrab> coi bộ lỗi ACPI rồi
<OfficeCrab> ai đó giúp bạn này nhá
 * OfficeCrab đi nhai sắt thép
<vubuntor124> à cho mình hỏi thêm, có thể cài cái này rồi ép nó chạy với firefox hong vậy http://unity3d.com/webplayer
<SuperLuserv2> [ Unity - Web Player Download ] - unity3d.com
<vubuntor124> ???
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: u'_electr0n_' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<_Tux_> âu sệt
<OfficeCrab> bot mega lởm
<OfficeCrab> :3
<_Tux_> con này fork từ phenny mà
<OfficeCrab> lỗi gì thì lỗi hcuws lỗi key error trong dict
<OfficeCrab> nghe lụi vậy
<vubuntor128> cái langue của mình bị mất r` vào system setting không thấy nữa làm sao giờ?? có gói nào install lại không nhỉ
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-28
<vubuntor029> không biết mình hỏi điều này có phải hay không
<vubuntor029> mấy bạn chỉ mình tạo usb cài windows từ ubuntu được không
<Tux|FFF> vubuntor029: dùng unetbootin
<Tux|FFF> chọn file iso
<Tux|FFF> done
<vubuntor029> cái đó tạo usb cho windows được hả
<vubuntor801> mấy bạn cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor801> sao mình dùng unetbootin tạo usb cài windows
<vubuntor801> thì khi chọn trong bios là boot từ usb
<vubuntor801> thì nó chỉ hiện ra 1 cái option ghi là default là sao
<vubuntor801> hong cài được
<vubuntor801> giúp mình với
<_electr0n_> thử lại với universal usb installer xem sao
<vubuntor801> cái universal usb installer hình như đâu có cài được trên ubuntu đâu phải hong ta
<ditva> hình như nó để tạo usb boot bên windows
<NoLifer> thì bấm vào default
<vubuntor801> bấm vào defealt nó vẫn cứ hiện vậy
<vubuntor801> bấm quài nó cũng hiện vậy quài
<vubuntor801> bấm vào màn hình nó chớp 1 cái xong cũng vậy
<vubuntor206> mình sử dụng WinUSB
<vubuntor206> mà khi boot thì nó hiện bootmgr is missing là sao mấy bạn
<vubuntor206> giúp mình với
<NoLifer> usb bạn format gì vậy?
<vubuntor206> fat32
<NoLifer> hmm
<NoLifer> kiếm cái disk image writer xem
<vubuntor206> cài cái đó vô hả bạn
<NoLifer> dùng cái đó tạo usb
<vubuntor206> cái đó tên tiếng việt là tạo ra ổ khởi động phải hong ta
<NoLifer> hem
<NoLifer> cái app mà
<NoLifer> http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<NoLifer> đó đó
<SuperLuserv2> [ Win32 Disk Imager | Free Development software downloads at SourceForge.net ] - sourceforge.net
<vubuntor206> để mình làm thử
<vubuntor206> uả nó cho windows mà
<NoLifer> yap
<NoLifer> thì tưởng đang tạo trên win?
<NoLifer> à
<NoLifer> ngược lại hẻ
<vubuntor206> ừm
<NoLifer> tạo usb cài win trên ubuntu
<NoLifer> cái này thì chưa thử bao giờ :D
<vubuntor206> ừm đúng rồi
<vubuntor206> hjx
<NoLifer> nên chửa biết
<vubuntor206> vậy giờ hong có cách nào cài được lun hả bạn
<NoLifer> chịu
<NoLifer> đã làm bao giờ đâu
<NoLifer> :D
<vubuntor206> bùn thế
<NoLifer> không có nhu cầu cũng như sở thích
<NoLifer> :D
<NoLifer> bạn lên forum hay facebook hỏi coi
<vubuntor206> à mà
<vubuntor206> à thôi
<vubuntor206> mình cài máy ảo chạy windows rồi trong windows máy ảo đó mình tạo usb boot được mà phải hong ta
<NoLifer> ờ nhể
<NoLifer> ý hay
 * NoLifer cũng chưa tạo usb boot win bên win luôn
<vubuntor206> làm sao cài ubuntu nhỉ
<vubuntor206> làm sao cài vmware nhỉ
<NoLifer> ra ngoài mua đĩa ubuntu về cài?
<vubuntor206> trên trang chủ vmware nó cho tải file bundle
<vubuntor206> ubuntu là hỏi lộn :))
<NoLifer> dùng virtualbox đi
<vubuntor206> virtualbox mình tải về cái file .run mà hong bít cài làm sao
<NoLifer> cài trong ubuntu software center ấy
<vubuntor206> à
<vubuntor206> tại lên trang chủ virtualbox tải về được file .run hong bít cài
<vubuntor206> giờ đang down lại trong usc
<NoLifer> dùng usc ấy
<vubuntor206> ùm đang down
<vubuntor206> thanks bạn nhiệt tình chỉ nãy giờ
<vubuntor206> ^^
 * NoLifer có chỉ được cái gì đâu nhỉ ( ._.)
<vubuntor206> hong chỉ thì cũng nhiệt tình
<vubuntor206> :))
<vubuntor681> xài giao diện unity thì truy cập vô cái này ở chỗ nào nhỉ
<vubuntor681> All right, so we're running Ubuntu with Gnome desktop. Therefore, go to System > Administration > Users and Groups. In the menu that opens, click on Manage Groups. Scroll and look for the vboxusers group.
<NoLifer> bên phải, trên cùng, system settings
<vubuntor681> cái administration chỗ nào
<vubuntor681> tại virtualbox nó hong nhận usb lên google search thì nó chỉ mà phải vô cái chỗ đó
<vubuntor681> giờ hong bít chỗ đó
<NoLifer> trong đó có user đấy
<vubuntor681> hong thấy manage groups
<NoLifer> gõ sudo gpasswd -a `whoami` vboxusers
<NoLifer> rồi restart máy
<vubuntor681> mà cái manage groups nó nằm chỗ nào nhỉ
<NoLifer> gõ lệnh kia khỏi cần tìm
<vubuntor681> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2010_2/vbox-usb-manage-groups.png
<vubuntor681> rồi cái này nữa nèd
<vubuntor681>  Click on the Properties button. Make sure your user is listed and checked in the Group Members field.
<vubuntor681> http://www.dedoimedo.com/images/computers_years/2010_2/vbox-usb-properties.png
<NoLifer> gõ lệnh kia là đủ
<vubuntor371> à nó nhận rồi
<vubuntor371> thanks nhìu
<vubuntor371> ^_6
<vubuntor371> ^_^
<vubuntor425> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor425> chỉ cần có file iso
<vubuntor425> rồi ghi ra đĩa
<vubuntor425> là có thể boot được mà không cần làm gì thêm đúng không vậy
<vubuntor425> ai trả lời mình với
<_electr0n_> đúng rồi bạn
<vubuntor939> xin loi vi hien tai minh khong bam tieng viet co dau duoc
<vubuntor939> minh bam chuot phai vao fie iso
<vubuntor939> roi chon ghi vao dia
<vubuntor939> la no se ghi fie iso vao dia dung khong
<vubuntor939> hay con can lam gi khac nua hay khong
<vubuntor939> a quen minh dang su dung ubuntu 13.10 giao dien unity
<_electr0n_> @@!
<vubuntor939> ??
<_electr0n_> bạn có thể dùng xfburn để ghi đĩa
<vubuntor939> vay cai ghi dia ma minh noi no khong hoat dong ha
<vubuntor939> bo cai ghi dia ma minh noi no khong hoat dong hay sao ma phai dung xburn de ghi vay ban
<_Tux_> vubuntor939: chuột phải vào đấy
<_Tux_> chọn CD
<_Tux_> nhấn burn là xong
<vubuntor120> có cách nào phân vùng ổ cứng mình đang sử dụng hay không
<vubuntor120> ổ của mình là ext4 463,92gb
<vubuntor120> mà hong tháo lắp để phân vùng được
<_electr0n_> *hong tháo lắp để phân vùng được* là sao?
<vubuntor120> thì mình vô gparted
<vubuntor120> chọn ổ cứng đang dùng
<vubuntor120> bấm chuột phải
<vubuntor120> tháo lắp hong được
<_electr0n_> bạn định unmount phân vùng nào?
<_electr0n_> nếu là / thì bạn dùng live cd để phân vùng
<vubuntor120> mà phân vùng có bị mất dữ liệu hong vậy
<vubuntor120> mình có 19,08gb đã dùng
<vubuntor120> vậy có bị mất hong
<vubuntor120> ???????
<_electr0n_> nếu bạn shrink phân vùng
<vubuntor120> shrink là sao
<vubuntor120> mình hong hiểu
<_electr0n_> ở phần chưa sử dụng
<_electr0n_> thì không sao
<_electr0n_> là kéo nhỏ phân vùng lại
<vubuntor120> là phần chưa sử dụng thì chia tự nhiên phải hong
<vubuntor120> thanks bạn
<_Tux_> _electr0n_: alo
<_Tux_> In either case, the ability to wave a wand and cause them all to bend to the will of the admin cannot be discounted
<_Tux_> dịch hộ mình thử câu này xem :))
<_electr0n_> =]]z
<_electr0n_> anh tìm nhầm người rồi
 * _electr0n_ Eng chick :|
 * _Tux_ dịch ra đếu hiểu cm gì hét
<_Tux_> huehuehue
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-29
<todo1991> xin chào mọi người
<todo1991> mọi người có thể trợ giúp mình về vấn đề gõ tiếng việt trên neatbeans.
<todo1991> ibus - unikey của mình có thể gõ trên tât cả chỗ nào có thể text nhưng trong netbeans thì nó không thể gõ được
<todo1991> kể cả bật hoặc tắt gõ tiếng việc cũng không được
<todo1991> mình đã đổi phím tắt của ibus để tránh đụng netbeans.
<todo1991> giống kiểu là ibus không thể tương tác gì mới netbeans các bạn ạ.
<todo1991> ai có thể giải quyết được vấn đề này trợ giúp mình với
<todo1991> --------------------
<vubuntor653> các anh cho e hỏi là
<vubuntor653> giữ fedora và ubuntu khác nhau như thế nào
<dxta> google :v
<vubuntor653> mà e thấy cách cài đặt phần mềm khác nhau
<vubuntor653> một bên get-apt và 1 bên yum
<vubuntor653> e hỏi ngu tý ạ
<vubuntor653> tại e không tìm được tài liệu, hix
<Stanley00> vubuntor653: các distro sẽ khác nhau cơ bản về DE, package manager, start up system, policy... cái bạn đang nói là về package manager
<vubuntor653> vâng ạ, thế nhân giống nhau phải không anh
<vubuntor653> phiên bản có thể khác nhau
<vubuntor653> =D
<vubuntor653> à anh cho e hỏi là kali linux chưa hỗ trợ uefi hả anh?
<vubuntor653> hoặc backtrack
<Stanley00> kali linux? lại thêm hacker nữa à?
 * Stanley00 bó tay thôi, /me là user thường thôi à :(
<vubuntor653> không ạ, e chỉ cài để tìm hiểu thôi ạ
<Stanley00> bạn tìm hiều gì? cài kali thì chỉ có mỗi *hacker* thôi @@
 * dxta 
<vubuntor653> ơ, e thấy cũng gióng các bản khác mà
<Stanley00> vậy cơ bản là tại sao không phải các bản khác mà lại là kali linux?
<vubuntor653> e chưa đủ level đâu, vọc tý thế :)))
<vubuntor653> thế anh cho e hỏi
<vubuntor653> nếu fedora e cài package manager của ubuntu
<vubuntor653> có đc ko ạ
<vubuntor653> ???
<redlotus> không
 * Stanley00 không chắc vụ này lắm, nhưng mà vấn đề là không ai làm như thế cả
<vubuntor653> không ạ??? Tại sao vậy anh??
 * Stanley00 đoán là phía server/repo không hỗ trợ à redlotus ?
<vubuntor653> khác package manager tức là có thể bên này có phần mềm này, bên kia không có phải ko anh??
<redlotus> yup, kiểu như bắt thằng CFO đi mần việc của thằng CTO
<redlotus> vubuntor653 phần mềm gần như là như nhau, bên ubuntu có khi còn nhiều hơn :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor653: bạn hiểu package manager là gì chưa đã?
<vubuntor653> vâng, để e hiểu đã. có gì e hỏi sau. Cảm ơn các anh
<vubuntor653> à, nếu mà e muốn có ních riêng nhưu các anh thì làm thế nào ạ
<vubuntor653> ??
<Stanley00> vubuntor653: gõ /nick tên_nick_muốn_chọn
<ten_nick_muon_ch> Ok anh, tên e đẹp chưa @@ :))
<dxta> :))
<_Tux_> vãi cả hacker
<_Tux_> =))
<ten_nick_muon_ch> :))
<ten_nick_muon_ch> e có nhận đâu,
<ten_nick_muon_ch> =)))
<ten_nick_muon_ch> à, không biết là các bản khác, có khu vực hỗ trợ trực tuyến như ubuntu này không các anh nhỉ?
<Stanley00> ten_nick_muon_ch: muốn support thì tốt nhất là lấy nick vubuntorxxx như cũ nha, nick đó dễ nhận câu trả lời hơn :D
<Stanley00> ten_nich: hầu như ở Việt Nam thì chỉ có mỗi kênh này thôi
<Stanley00> ưu tiên support Ubuntu, các bản khác thì hên xui
<ten_nich> vâng ạ
<Stanley00> kali hay backtrack là chủ yếu bị xui =))
<ten_nich> =)))
 * _Tux_ đi rút dây mạng
<_Tux_> trường cũng có mấy bạn SV đú bẩn
<_Tux_> khoe xài BackTrack
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> chơi MacBook nhưng xài Windows
 * redlotus xai windoze -_-
<_Tux_> huehuehue
 * _Tux_ bóp cổ redlotus 
<Stanley00> chịu, /me cũng thấy đa số các sn toàn bắt đầu bằng backtrack
<_Tux_> vote ban
<_Tux_> Stanley00: mình chưa xài bao giờ
<Stanley00> các *sn* khác cơ, trong này thì chắc không có ai rồi :D
<ten_nich> e có thằng bạn cũng khoe dùng bt
<dxta> sn nghĩa là j vậy :-?
<ten_nich> hack đc wifi
<ten_nich> =))
<Stanley00> dxta: quên mất, người mới à? :D
<dxta> uh
<Stanley00> !info | dxta
<ubot2`> 'dxta' is not a valid distribution:
<Stanley00> huh? cái con bot này là con nào vậy :(
<_Tux_> ten_nich: hack bằng mắt
<_Tux_> giỏi qua nhà mình với cty mình mà hack
<dxta> con bot nao :v
<_Tux_> hack nhá
<_Tux_> chứ hỏi password wiffi thì thôi
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> mình cho
<ten_nich> !info | Stanley00
<ubot2`> 'Stanley00' is not a valid distribution:
<ten_nich> nó hack đc mà anh, làm theo video trên mạng ấy :))
<_Tux_> ten_nich: hack bằng răng
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> các bạn cứ thủ dâm tinh thần
<_Tux_> mà chả hiểu nguyên tắc của việc đấy
<ten_nich> anh đã thử lần nào chưa?
<Stanley00> ten_nich: đừng nên hỏi câu đấy ở đây, sn _Tux_ chắc chắn thử rồi :D
<_Tux_> ten_nich: chú đã thử lần nào chưa?
<_Tux_> =))
<ten_nich> bạn e làm trực tiếp cho e xem
 * redlotus hack pass wifi = mom :v
<ten_nich> các pass có độ dài, đọ khó yếu
<ten_nich> nên dễ ạ
<ten_nich> à, phải là WEP
<Stanley00> wep giờ này còn ai dùng đâu :(
<_Tux_> ten_nich: chả liên quan
<_Tux_> password của bạn có dài bao nhiêu cũng được
<_Tux_> nếu WEP vẫn chết
<_Tux_> hay có WPS cũng chết
<_Tux_> chứ còn tắt WPS
<_Tux_> có mà khóc
<_Tux_> =)
<dxta> em để button mode :v
<ten_nich> mà sao dùng linux khó thế
<ten_nich> các anh
<ten_nich> có tài liệu nào hay
<ten_nich> share e đi
 * Stanley00 thấy nó dễ hơn windown nhiều :|
<_Tux_> !l4u
<ubot2`> Cuốn "Tự học sử dụng Linux" của Phan Vĩnh Thịnh. Đây là cuốn sách Tiếng Việt rất hay về Linux cho người mới bắt đầu : http://iatp.vspu.ac.ru/phan/l4u/l4u-0.9.6.pdf
<_Tux_> ten_nich: đọc cái trên đí
<_Tux_> không hiểu
<_Tux_> thì quay về Windows
<_Tux_> :3
<ten_nich> e đang dùng // =)))
<redlotus> co sach day dung linux a :v
<dxta> windows cung co sach day
<_Tux_> redlotus: có
<_Tux_> cuốn kia hay mà
<_Tux_> tất nhiên là mấy chương đầu thui
<redlotus> hue hue
<ten_nich> dạy làm việc với cửa sổ đen sì ấy
<ten_nich> =))
<_Tux_> ten_nich: mở terminal lên
<_Tux_> change themee
<_Tux_> rồi gõ lệnh
<_Tux_> sudo bash -c "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sda"
<_Tux_> sẽ giống hacker ngay
<_Tux_> =]]
 * redlotus di ra, khong biet cua so den xi la gi :v
<redlotus> fsck ibus -_-
<_Tux_> redlotus: arch lởm
 * _Tux_ dùng ngon lành
 * redlotus chi biet xai do cui, khong du noi U :'(
<ten_nich> haiz
<ten_nich> anh Tux làm anh Stanley00 mất hưungs
<ten_nich> out rồi
<ten_nich> :v
<redlotus> Stanley out di ngu roi =))
<redlotus> _Tux_ em cu chuyen qua lai giua ff va mot cai qt app la bi the -_-
<_Tux_> redlotus: ibus-unikey hở?
<_Tux_> hình như ibus mới nó bị mán mà
<_Tux_> tên Tuấn với cu Trúc có fix mịa đâu
<redlotus> -_-
<vubuntor694> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor694> minh cai ubuntu 13.10 64bit
<vubuntor694> cu bi loi wifi
<vubuntor694> khi khoi dong may len cu phai an fn+f3 thi wifi moi bat
<vubuntor694> co dong bao la
<vubuntor694> wifi disabled by hardware switch
<vubuntor694> Chào các bạn
<vubuntor694> mình đang cài ubuntu 13.10
<vubuntor694> trên laptop acer
<vubuntor694> giờ gặp lỗi cứ mỗi khi khởi động máy lên lại phải ấn phím fn + f3 để bật wifi
<vubuntor694> mình muốn mỗi khi khởi dộng máy lên thì wifi tự chạy và tự connect tới wifi nhà mình
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-23
<FlyingChicken> có sn nào xài u14.04 dual với win8 hem
<vubuntor242> cho mình hỏi cái lỗi errno5 input/output là bị sao v add
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-24
<stk> dead room
<stk> NEETCrab: bỏ cai join kia di ko?
<stk> lo lieu qua, may nam roi van de day
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-25
<C4Off> hmm
<vubuntor495> hi mấy you, em cài bảng centos 6.2, cài dịch vụ samba, làm đủ mọi thứ cấp quyền thư mục rồi share, mà từ windows chỉ login vào được user/pass nhìn thấy thư mục mà kg vào bên trong được
<vubuntor495> ai biết xin chỉ vài chiêu
<C4Off> chmod
<vubuntor495> có gán chmod 777 cho forder share luôn
<C4Off> chown
<C4Off> config mode trong samba
<vubuntor495> tui làm trình tự thế này nè:
<vubuntor495> cài dịch vụ samba
<vubuntor495> tao thu muc share
<vubuntor495> cáp quyền chmod 777
<vubuntor495> sửa file smb,conf dòng passdb backend = smbpasswd
<vubuntor495> tạo group và user share
<vubuntor495> tạo mật khẩu samba riêng cho user
<vubuntor495> login vào thấy thư mục profile của user share, mà kg vào bên trong được, share riêng forder cũng vậy
<vubuntor495> kg biết còn thiếu bước quan trọng nào
<favadi_> "vào" là làm gì? không được thì báo lỗi nào?
<favadi_> đã enable log của samba server chưa? nếu có thì log báo gì?
<vubuntor495> is not accessible, you might not have permision to user network resource.......
<vubuntor495> báo lỗi vậy đó
<vubuntor495> logfile nó ghi vậy là bị gì các bá
<vubuntor495> [2014/12/25 15:44:59.097141,  0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:1254(api_pipe_bind_auth3)   Auth failed (NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER)
<vubuntor423> em cai ubuntu nhung may chay cham ko thay muot ko pit em co cai sai hay loi ko monh moi nguoi chi !
<CoconutCrab> nó chậm thế đấy
<Stanley00> bạn cài máy thật hay máy ảo, ram bao nhiêu? ubunut phiên bản nào?
<vubuntor423> em doc thay no chay on dinh voi may cau hinh thap ma
<vubuntor423> em tai tren trang ve
<vubuntor423> xong cai bang usb
<Stanley00> và cài xong thì load, ram, cpu sử dụng bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor423> 1,5g ram
<Stanley00> vubuntor423: 1.5g ram là ram của máy hay ram dùng? :(
<vubuntor423> da ram may a
<Stanley00> ubuntu phiên bản nào? 14.04? 14.10? 12.04?
<vubuntor423> v14.04
<Stanley00> và cài xong thì load, ram, cpu sử dụng bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor423> gio em tai tren web ve xong cai vao may that nhu the nao ak
<vubuntor423> ?
<vubuntor423> ad oi ?
<Stanley00> hử? và /me không phải ad
<vubuntor423> da
<Stanley00> 14.04 thì thiệt tình ram 1.5 có vẻ hơi yếu, có lẽ bạn nên switch sang mint hoặc lubuntu thì ổn hơn
<vubuntor423> vang
<CoconutCrab> win 7 dùng với 1,5gb ram là ngon rồi đấy
 * Stanley00 cũng từng thử ubuntu với con máy ảo 1G ram, cũng ổn, chắc do không có *duyên* =]]
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-26
<vubuntor495> hi
<vubuntor495> bac nao giúp dùm cái này với:
<vubuntor495> [global]
<vubuntor495> workgroup = MYGROUP
<vubuntor495> server string = Samba Server Version %v
<vubuntor495> passdb backend = smbpasswd
<vubuntor495> log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m
<vubuntor495> max log size = 50
<vubuntor495> idmap config * : backend = tdb
<vubuntor495> cups options = raw
<vubuntor495> [homes]
<vubuntor495> comment = Home Directories
<vubuntor495> valid users = MYDOMAIN\%S
<vubuntor495> read only = No
<vubuntor495> browseable = No
<vubuntor495> [printers]
<vubuntor495> 	comment = All Printers
<vubuntor495> path = /var/spool/samba
<vubuntor495> printable = Yes
<vubuntor495> print ok = Yes
<vubuntor495> browseable = No
<vubuntor495> [share]
<vubuntor495> comment = thu muc chia se
<vubuntor495> path = /home/hs1/share
<vubuntor495> 	read only = No
<Stanley00> stop that please
<vubuntor495> guest ok = Yes
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor495> ok
<vubuntor495> hết rồi
<vubuntor495> windows truy cập vào nó kêu nhập user name pass nhìn thấy forder, mà open forder kg được
<vubuntor495> đã gán quyền chmod 777 cho các forder
<vubuntor495> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9620865/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> workgroup đúng không vậy bạn? nhìn MYGROUP thấy lạ lạ. Thêm nữa, valid users có gán domain, bạn có dùng đúng domain khi đăng nhập? Và browseable = No thì thấy bằng niềm tin à? :(
<vubuntor495> samba server dùng local, windows cũng local
<vubuntor495> để em copy cái log của nó cho mọi ng xem nha!
<Stanley00> bạn biết ý nghĩa của mấy từ 'workgoup' và 'domain' không?
<vubuntor495> nói chung là em kg có dùng domain trong trường hợp này
<Stanley00> valid users = MYDOMAIN\%S <= thế cái này là cái gì? @@
<vubuntor495> cái này nó mặc định mà, kg có sửa
<Stanley00> haiz... mặc định không có nghĩa là dùng được... @@
<vubuntor495> [2014/12/25 15:44:59.097141,  0] rpc_server/srv_pipe.c:1254(api_pipe_bind_auth3)   Auth failed (NT_STATUS_NO_SUCH_USER)
<vubuntor495> log file của nó nè
<Stanley00> tất cả các chỗ khả nghi /me đã nói cả rồi.
<vubuntor495> kg được mọi ng ơi, kg biết sai chỗ nào
<Stanley00> vậy phiền bạn pastebin lại config mới và *toàn bộ* file log mới được không?
<vubuntor495> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9621109/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor495> mình đang nghi ngờ vấn đề nằm ở dòng này
<vubuntor495> valid users = %S
<vubuntor495> lúc nãy có sửa dòng này thành %user, bấm vào thư mục thì nó hỏi user /pass tiếp
<vubuntor495> mà nhập thì kg vô
<Stanley00> à, mà nhìn thì cái thằng samba này dùng user/pass ở đâu để xác thực thế bạn? /me không thấy trong config?
<Stanley00> vubuntor495: chắc là bạn nên tham khảo thêm cái này https://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch09.html
<vubuntor495> smbpasswd
<vubuntor495> passdb backend = smbpasswd
<vubuntor495> có mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor495: vậy bạn có add user vào smbpasswd đó chưa?
<vubuntor495> có tạo pass cho user bằng smbpasswd
<vubuntor495> cho nên khi dùng windows \\ip samserver thi nó cho login vào, nhìn thấy forder bên trong nhưng kg cho phép mở forder ra xem
* CoconutCrab changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến | Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | >4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com
<CoconutCrab> muahuahuahua
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-21
<Guest93910> oái
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-22
<vubuntor488> Dạ chào mọi người, làm sao để Ubuntu 14.04 có thể đăng nhập tự động sau khi khởi động ạ, em có tìm kiếm rồi nhưng toàn cho Ubuntu thấp hơn không ạ, nó không giống như hướng dẫn. Em cảm ơn
<lewtds> bạn search "ubuntu 14.04 auto login", kết quả đầu tiên ý
<vubuntor488> dạ em toàn search tiếng anh từ chiều đến giờ, nó có hướng dẫn nhưng không giống với máy em
<lewtds> thế bạn đã thử cách nói trong cái kết quả đầu tiên đấy chưa? Nó ghi rõ là cho 14.04
<vubuntor488> dạ rồi ạ
<lewtds> thế nó khác máy bạn thế nào?
<vubuntor915> có phải là trang này không ạ, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin ? Trang này thì làm theo rồi nhưng không thấy gì hết
<SuperLuserv3> [ AutoLogin - Community Help Wiki ] - help.ubuntu.com
<lewtds> bạn làm theo như thế nào?
<lewtds> tạo file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-myconfig.conf
<lewtds> và thêm nội dung
<lewtds> [SeatDefaults]
<lewtds> autologin-user=vubuntor915
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor915> hình như em quên change USERNAME, để em thử lại thử
<vubuntor836> em vừa khởi động vẫn không được anh ơi
<vubuntor836> http://postimg.org/image/een1407q7/
<SuperLuserv3> [ View image: Screenshot from 2015 12 22 18 07 25 ] - postimg.org
<vubuntor166> em chào các anh ạ, các anh cho em hỏi chút ạ. Em muốn tìm hiểu về dòng lệnh trong ubuntu, ví dụ như bật tắt wifi dùng lệnh gì, tăng giảm âm lượng dùng lệnh gì, hay làm thế nào để thay đổi chức năng các phím trên bàn phím, ... thì em có thể đọc tài liệu như vậy ở đâu ạ
<vubuntor166> vì em thấy còn rất nhiều các tính năng khác của ubuntu với các dòng lệnh khác nhau
<vubuntor166> em muốn tìm hiểu những thứ đó thì có thể đọc ở đâu ạ
<CoconutCrab> coi tài liệu về network manager ấy
<CoconutCrab> lệnh nmcli
<CoconutCrab> đó là cho mạng
<vubuntor166> thế thì chỉ có về network anh ơi, còn các chương trình khác, như độ sáng màn hình, các lệnh với file,...
<vubuntor166> có chỗ nào nó chia theo từng mảng không anh
<vubuntor166> tài liệu tiếng Anh cũng được ạ
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy chịu khó google vậy
<vubuntor166> nếu gặp các vấn đề trên kia thì có thể google thì sẽ tìm ra được, ý em là muốn hỏi xem có chỗ nào nó viết hết mà phân chia ra từng mảng cụ thể không ạ
<vubuntor166> vâng ạ
<vubuntor166> em sẽ google thêm ạ
<vubuntor166> Em cảm ơn anh
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-23
<vubuntor807> alo các bác ơi
<vubuntor807> cho em hỏi trên ubuntu có cách nào nạp mạch cho 8051 ko
<CoconutCrab> .g 8051 linux
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-isp-89sxx/
<CoconutCrab> ^ đấy
<vubuntor807> ok để em xem
<vubuntor807> cái này là sử dụng các mạch nạp 8051 như trên win hả bác
<CoconutCrab> chắc cũng gõ gõ mấy dòng vào terminal á
<vubuntor807> ok em thấy bản mạch của nó rồi
<quydo> hi
<lewtds> hi
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-24
<vubuntor403> Xin chao
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-26
<vubuntor992> bac nao biet chi gium cach xem thong tin phan cung trong untubu
<lewtds> .g ubuntu view hardware information
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-get-ubuntu-hardware-information/
<vubuntor992> co cach nao xem ma kg can cai dat kg
<lewtds> .g xem cấu hình phần cứng ubuntu
<SuperLuserv3> KeyError: u'\u1ea5' (file "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 1268, in quote)
<lewtds> .g xem cau hinh phan cung ubuntu
<SuperLuserv3> lewtds: https://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu
<lewtds> duh SuperLuserv3 sũ
<lewtds> sux
<lewtds> https://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2011/07/29/cac-cau-lenh-de-xem-thong-tin-phan-cung-trong-linux/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Các câu lệnh để xem thông tin phần cứng trong Linux | nguyentieuhau's blog ] - nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com
<lewtds> k phải cài thêm gì hết
<lewtds> mấy cái này google còn nhanh hơn đi hỏi...
<gwel> mình lần đầu tiên mới thấy irc của Ubuntu vn
<lewtds> hi gwel
<gwel> chào bạn
<lewtds> h này chắc mọi người ngủ hết rồi
<gwel> bây giờ irc không phổ biến lắm khi có mạng xã hội
<gwel> thì bây giờ 2h15 rồi
<lewtds> cũng tốt, ít noise hơn
<gwel> mình đoán nhiều bạn đang seed torrent rồi tranh thủ on luôn
<lewtds> seed torrent thì để auto chứ ai hơi đâu đi canh haha
<gwel> :)
<gwel>        good night
<lewtds> g9
 * lewtds đi code tiếp = )
<gwel1> lewtds ,nếu không có gì thì thì gwel ngủ trước đây g9
<lewtds> ô mãi h mới ngủ à /: )
<lewtds> g9
<gwel1> còn bài tập ))
<gwel1> cuối cùng cũng xong
<gwel1> g9
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-27
<CoconutCrab> root huh
<CoconutCrab> very funny
<gwel> hello
<lewtds_> cái đó fake đươc?
<lewtds_> btw, integrating semantic UI + clojurescript + devcards + figwheel phê quá
<lewtds_> devcards đúng là cái /me vẫn tự build để dev internally
<lewtds_> h có người làm sẵn rồi, lại còn hot code reload xd
<CoconutCrab> lewtds_: sure
<CoconutCrab> lewtds_: 3/4 cái đấy không biết là cái gì :v
<lewtds_> semantic ui: http://semantic-ui.com/views/card.html
<SuperLuserv3> [ Card | Semantic UI ] - semantic-ui.com
<lewtds_> figwheel hỗ trợ hot code reload
<lewtds_> devcards cho phép render một component tách biệt ra khỏi chương trình chính để thử nghiệm nó với nhiều config, state khác nhau
<lewtds_> kinda like ipython notebook
<lewtds_> tưởng tượng có một component tên là name card, dùng để render một cái biz card
<lewtds_> dùng devcards có thể render ra 10 cái card cho 10 cấu hình khác nhau như k có tên này, tên quá dài này, etc.
<lewtds_> tất cả đều hot reload mỗi khi thay đổi code
<lewtds_> viết test trong cùng file với code chính và sẽ tự remove khi build production
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> :v
<CoconutCrab> too advanced for me
 * CoconutCrab ôm cục perl 6
<vubuntor028> mình mới làm quen ubuntu ,mình có thắc mắc ubuntu có nhiều distro lucid trusty  saucy không biết cái nào là mới cái nào là cũ ?
<vubuntor028> làm cách nào hoặc có chỗ nào giải thích những chỗ này không các bạn ?
<vubuntor028> định cài một bản dùng thử mà cách ubuntu đặt tên không theo version kiểu như centos
<vubuntor028> nên cũng đang rối
<vubuntor028> cài bản server
<CoconutCrab> có
<CoconutCrab> 14.04 <-- nghĩa là ra tháng 4 năm 2014
<CoconutCrab> hết
<CoconutCrab> số càng to thì càng mới
<vubuntor028> con ý nghĩa của lucide saucy trusty ... là gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor028> http://mirrors.vinahost.vn/ubuntu/dists/
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /ubuntu/dists/ ] - mirrors.vinahost.vn
<CoconutCrab> là tên của nó thôi
<vubuntor028> mình đang xem chỗ này
<CoconutCrab> mỗi bản sẽ có 1 tên
<vubuntor028> vậy cho mình hỏi cái nào là mới cái nào là cũ ?
<CoconutCrab> theo vần abc
<CoconutCrab> càng về sau thì càng mới
<vubuntor028> Thanks bạn nhiều nhé , bạn có link về giải thích cái này không ?
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu naming convention
<SuperLuserv3> CoconutCrab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<vubuntor028> kiểu như bạn đang ỉai thích mình nãy giờ
<CoconutCrab> ^ đấy
<vubuntor028> thanks a lot :)
<vubuntor028> đúng ý mình rồi :D
<vubuntor028> cảm ơn rất nhiều
<CoconutCrab> không có chi
<vubuntor028> nhân tiện cho mình hỏi có cách nào setup ubuntu via http không ? nếu có thì đường dẫn như thế nào hoặc cho mình link hướng dẫn với
<CoconutCrab> có cái đó hử?
<vubuntor028> tức là mình dùng kvm
<vubuntor028> setup 1 vps là ubuntu hoặc centos
<CoconutCrab> thế thì đâu phải http
<CoconutCrab> dùng kvm thì phải thông qua SPICE chứ
<vubuntor028> nếu centos thì mình dán cái link http://mirrors.vinahost.vn/centos/6.7/os/x86_64/ vào lúc cài là setup đc
<SuperLuserv3> [ Index of /centos/6.7/os/x86_64/ ] - mirrors.vinahost.vn
<vubuntor028> còn ubutun thì mình dùng link nào
<CoconutCrab> cái đấy là repo
<vubuntor028> mình setup centos ko cần dùng đĩa bằng link đó
<vubuntor028> ko biết ubuntu có làm tương tự kiểu này đc ko
<CoconutCrab> không rõ, chưa dùng bao giờ
<gwel> mình cài virtualbox bằng .deb, nó bảo Kernel Not Intalled, thế là sao nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> ủa sao phải cài kiểu đó
<CoconutCrab> trong repo chính có mà
<gwel>  mình kiếm cách khác ấy mà
<CoconutCrab> dùng thẳng cho nó lẹ
<CoconutCrab> :v
<gwel> ))
<vubuntor040> alo
<vubuntor040> ai ol giúp mình với
<lewtds_> ping CoconutCrab
<CoconutCrab> wutty muny
<vubuntor040> speak English
<vubuntor040> ??
<CoconutCrab> english know me not
<CoconutCrab> can't do so
<vubuntor040> help me
<CoconutCrab> no understand problem from you
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-29
<Gioans-Lap02> Xin chào!
<TuxConBuon> Chao xìn!
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-31
<okieiam> hello, does anyone know gnome shell 3.18 rotation icon in Ubuntu 16.04 kernel 4.4.0-31 for touch screen laptop
